# Post your Chanel family portrait...



## Mooshooshoo

Please share your Chanel family portrait photographs here.

Don't forget to watermark whenever possible 

This is a continuation of the previous family portrait thread, which can be located here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555.html


----------



## petlouie

Thanks


----------



## nicole0612




----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3308519


Beautiful family!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful family!




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Missy Jny

My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;


----------



## HelleGreenbech

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415



Wow! What a beautiful collection!  Love how classic they all are.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


 
Beautiful! Love your classic collection!


----------



## bubbletrouble

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3308519


 
Very beautiful family!


----------



## Dextersmom

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


Beautiful family and amazing pic!


----------



## Minkas

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


Love your collection! All are very wearable & classic


----------



## Missy Jny

HelleGreenbech said:


> Wow! What a beautiful collection!  Love how classic they all are.







bubbletrouble said:


> Beautiful! Love your classic collection!







Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful family and amazing pic!







Minkas said:


> Love your collection! All are very wearable & classic




Thanks for all the lovely comments [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## linette.ll

I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry. 
I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.


----------



## dotinghandbags

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.


 
they're all stunners and in pristine conditions! I also prefer vintages  Could you share with us the seller you got these beauties from?


----------



## linette.ll

dotinghandbags said:


> they're all stunners and in pristine conditions! I also prefer vintages  Could you share with us the seller you got these beauties from?



I got it from carousell. Will pm u the seller if u r keen.


----------



## ohricochet

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> 
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.




They're perfect!! So gorgeous, would you please share the seller?


----------



## linette.ll

ohricochet said:


> They're perfect!! So gorgeous, would you please share the seller?



thank you! i'm not sure if i can do that here.. but i'll pm u in abit. Anyway, it's from a personal seller, not consignment online store.


----------



## ohricochet

linette.ll said:


> thank you! i'm not sure if i can do that here.. but i'll pm u in abit. Anyway, it's from a personal seller, not consignment online store.




Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.


Wowyour collection is beautiful.


----------



## linette.ll

Thank u! However, i jus sold my jumbo yesterday. It has been sitting around unused for a year. Now i'm glad that it has gone to someone else who will definitely make full use it more than i did.


----------



## mydreambag15

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.



Love your vintage bags!! I'm dying to get a Diana flap bag. Could you pm me the seller too? Thank you!


----------



## Sookie888

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.



Omg nice babies!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!


----------



## Vanana

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!


 
Wow! just WOW!!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Vanana said:


> Wow! just WOW!!!!



Aww, thank you!  &#128522; It was so nice to take them out of their boxes and see them again, it was like they were new again!


----------



## MissAdhd

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!



I LOVE your hologram/tweed/pink brooch! That's my favourite and I'm still gutted I didn't get my hands on it! Lovely lovely collection!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

MissAdhd said:


> I LOVE your hologram/tweed/pink brooch! That's my favourite and I'm still gutted I didn't get my hands on it! Lovely lovely collection!



Why thank you so much MissAdhd &#128522; I fell in love with all the holographic pieces. You never know, they may bring back the brooch & you can have it too! My holographic pieces I bought over the course of 3 yrs or so from the boutique, they trickled in. Thank you again for your kind words &#10024;&#128155;&#10024;


----------



## MissAdhd

Everydaydazzler said:


> Why thank you so much MissAdhd &#128522; I fell in love with all the holographic pieces. You never know, they may bring back the brooch & you can have it too! My holographic pieces I bought over the course of 3 yrs or so from the boutique, they trickled in. Thank you again for your kind words &#10024;&#128155;&#10024;



I'll be waiting! Hehe - enjoy your pieces!


----------



## Vanana

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!


 


Everydaydazzler said:


> Aww, thank you!  &#128522; It was so nice to take them out of their boxes and see them again, it was like they were new again!


 
They are stunning and timeless unique pieces of art!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Vanana said:


> They are stunning and timeless unique pieces of art!



Thank you!! That's how I like to think of them too!


----------



## cutetoby

Just purchased mini flap, now my family is COMPLETE!!


----------



## Kendie26

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!



totally love seeing this....awesome pic of your jewelry!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415



Incredible collection!!! All are beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

I'm a newbie to Chanel so here are my 3. The black perforated flap with silver chain in front was pre-loved. I just bought the black reissue with gold chain (back of pic) this week (brand new)-she's my dream/for life bag & I couldn't resist the blue/purple color of the coin/card case. It's so fun seeing everyone's beautiful bags!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Kendie26 said:


> totally love seeing this....awesome pic of your jewelry!!!



Thank you so much! &#128522;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a newbie to Chanel so here are my 3. The black perforated flap with silver chain in front was pre-loved. I just bought the black reissue with gold chain (back of pic) this week (brand new)-she's my dream/for life bag & I couldn't resist the blue/purple color of the coin/card case. It's so fun seeing everyone's beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317429



You may be a newbie but you already have a beautiful Chanel family! That blue/purple is so alluring! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a newbie to Chanel so here are my 3. The black perforated flap with silver chain in front was pre-loved. I just bought the black reissue with gold chain (back of pic) this week (brand new)-she's my dream/for life bag & I couldn't resist the blue/purple color of the coin/card case. It's so fun seeing everyone's beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317429



Absolutely dying over the lovely black and gold reissue! Use it in good health!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Everydaydazzler said:


> You may be a newbie but you already have a beautiful Chanel family! That blue/purple is so alluring! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]







Doodles78 said:


> Absolutely dying over the lovely black and gold reissue! Use it in good health!!!!!




Aw thanks so much, very kind of you Everydaydazzler & Doodles! I have much to keep learning about Chanel but I easily see the allure of this brand with the wonderful craftsmanship! All the best to you! [emoji4]


----------



## LaChocolat

Very black, very basic Chanel collection thus far. It's not a huge collection but it fits my lifestyle and taste.


----------



## MLDella

LaChocolat said:


> Very black, very basic Chanel collection thus far. It's not a huge collection but it fits my lifestyle and taste.



Love, love love your reissue! My next bag! What size would your bag be?


----------



## LaChocolat

MLDella said:


> Love, love love your reissue! My next bag! What size would your bag be?



Thanks!  My SA said they don't refer to it as the old "225, 226" etc. anymore.  She called this one a small/medium and noted there was a bigger size. Based on what I've read and seen on here it's probably close to what people refer to as the 225 -- definitely small but not tiny.


----------



## Anttu

Here is my little Chanel family


----------



## MLDella

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks!  My SA said they don't refer to it as the old "225, 226" etc. anymore.  She called this one a small/medium and noted there was a bigger size. Based on what I've read and seen on here it's probably close to what people refer to as the 225 -- definitely small but not tiny.


Thanks for the info. I already have a caviar reissue 224 with RHW that I have never even used. It is the size of a small or rectangular mini. With the double flap makes it even smaller. I guess I should consider the 226. But the combination of leather/hardware you have is perfect! One last question.....can you cross body your bag in the 225 size?


----------



## LaChocolat

MLDella said:


> Thanks for the info. I already have a caviar reissue 224 with RHW that I have never even used. It is the size of a small or rectangular mini. With the double flap makes it even smaller. I guess I should consider the 226. But the combination of leather/hardware you have is perfect! One last question.....can you cross body your bag in the 225 size?



Thanks. I was was going to go for gold since that is more classic Chanel especially on this style but I am not a gold person.  I absolutely adore the antiqued silver hardware, it's perfect. Yes it can be worn crossbody though I find it a tad high slung to the front and side. Slung to the back it's perfect and that's how I typically crossbody anyway. And actually I'm 8 months pregnant now so it's not a fair assessment of how the cross body will be when I'm back to normal.  You should get it, it can be dressed up or down and it's very lightweight (makes my jumbo seem like a rock).


----------



## LaChocolat

Anttu said:


> Here is my little Chanel family



Very nice collection!


----------



## FunBagz

Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Anttu

Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Anttu

LaChocolat said:


> Very nice collection!



Thank you LaChocolat &#128536;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.



Wonderful collection Funbagz, how exciting to be going to Paris and maybe adding some lovelies to the collection! Have a wonderful time.  &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## blkclk

Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!


----------



## FunBagz

Everydaydazzler said:


> Wonderful collection Funbagz, how exciting to be going to Paris and maybe adding some lovelies to the collection! Have a wonderful time.  &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;



Thanks, Everydaydazzler!  Super excited for Chanel shopping in Paris!


----------



## FunBagz

Everydaydazzler said:


> Wonderful collection Funbagz, how exciting to be going to Paris and maybe adding some lovelies to the collection! Have a wonderful time.  &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;





blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!



Nice pics!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!


Welcome to the purseforum! How impressive! I can't wait to see the collection unboxed! &#10024;&#128525;&#10024;&#128525;


----------



## mirason

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!



Wow, impressive collection! Welcome...


----------



## brandi21

blkclk said:


> hi, i'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to chanel and started collecting sept 2015. My chanel collection is slowing catching up to my lv one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!


omg!!! Obsessed!!!


----------



## diamonds2012

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!



I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Minkas

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!


Oh wow, can't wait to see your collection!


----------



## sfhulagirl

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415



So gorgeous!


----------



## sfhulagirl

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a newbie to Chanel so here are my 3. The black perforated flap with silver chain in front was pre-loved. I just bought the black reissue with gold chain (back of pic) this week (brand new)-she's my dream/for life bag & I couldn't resist the blue/purple color of the coin/card case. It's so fun seeing everyone's beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317429



Love that blue.


----------



## MissAdhd

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!



Welcome!! Very interested to see what you've got!  what is that lonely Tiffany item?


----------



## Kendie26

sfhulagirl said:


> Love that blue.



Thanks so much- it really is a striking vibrant color &#128522;


----------



## blkclk

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum! 

I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## blkclk

MissAdhd said:


> Welcome!! Very interested to see what you've got!  what is that lonely Tiffany item?



Hi MissAdhd!

The lonely Tiffany item is a pair of prescription glasses since I was trying to keep all of my glasses together... Here are some photos of my Chanels with the one Tiffany so it's not all alone...


----------



## MissAdhd

blkclk said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!



You have quite an impressive Chanel shoe collection!  can't wait to see your whole Chanel collection! Eeek!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

blkclk said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!



Wow, these are fabulous!! Thank you for sharing! &#10024;&#128155;&#10024;


----------



## bubbletrouble

blkclk said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!


 

Wow that is an impressive collection!  All beautiful of course!
Thanks for sharing ^_^


----------



## cityivy

My little family is now complete with the red mini


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


 
Nice collection! You got all the hard to find ones  can't wait to see what you get from Paris!!! I'm heading over to madrid in June and a few of us gals are totally planning key stops at Chanel and LV!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


 


blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!




Oh. Boy. Why do I have the urge to dive into that sea of beautiful boxes?


----------



## Vanana

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini


 
Wow that is a beautiful collection with both classic and beautifully unique pieces. However, I must say that the red mini and the blue wallet just "JUMPS" out at me.  I just love those 2 colors. Great collection!


----------



## Vanana

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini


 


blkclk said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!


 
Wow that's a Chanel shoe army!!!


----------



## FunBagz

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini



Wow! Lots of good stuff here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Nice collection! You got all the hard to find ones  can't wait to see what you get from Paris!!! I'm heading over to madrid in June and a few of us gals are totally planning key stops at Chanel and LV!



Thanks, Vanana. I've been holding off on any new Chanel purchases so I can go nuts on my trip, which hasn't been easy with all the new goodies being released.  Fingers crossed that I find some good stuff in Paris and happy hunting to you in Madrid!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini



So many wonderful pieces! Beautiful family! &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## shoegirl1221

I finally have a small family to post. Unfortunately my half moon woc has to have the chain fixed bc the part that connects the chain to the bag came loose and fell off.


----------



## cityivy

Vanana said:


> Wow that is a beautiful collection with both classic and beautifully unique pieces. However, I must say that the red mini and the blue wallet just "JUMPS" out at me.  I just love those 2 colors. Great collection!



thank you all!  I love all my pieces that I chose so carefully!


----------



## Missy Jny

sfhulagirl said:


> So gorgeous!




Thanks [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## fion_ee

My chanel collection are as below:



Chanel le boy old medium caviar vintage gold



Chanel coco handle caviar in blk medium size



Chanel medium o case caviar RHW



Chanel mini o case caviar RHW




Love everyone of them!!


----------



## HelleGreenbech

fion_ee said:


> My chanel collection are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel le boy old medium caviar vintage gold
> View attachment 3322975
> 
> 
> Chanel coco handle caviar in blk medium size
> View attachment 3322972
> 
> 
> Chanel medium o case caviar RHW
> View attachment 3322973
> 
> 
> Chanel mini o case caviar RHW
> View attachment 3322974
> 
> 
> 
> Love everyone of them!!



A really beautiful collection, with a lot af wonderful classics.  Well chosen all of the pieces. I would also go with black all the way.


----------



## Dawny77girl

Wow the bags are so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fion_ee

HelleGreenbech said:


> A really beautiful collection, with a lot af wonderful classics.  Well chosen all of the pieces. I would also go with black all the way.




All in black! But now i am opt for pale blush woc. Although blk woc look nicer but i have to block myself from buying black again! Haha 

Just added this ysl woc pale blush colour, finally added this piece to my collection


----------



## Minkas

Love your collection!


----------



## HelleGreenbech

fion_ee said:


> All in black! But now i am opt for pale blush woc. Although blk woc look nicer but i have to block myself from buying black again! Haha
> 
> Just added this ysl woc pale blush colour, finally added this piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 3323365



Congratulations, that YSL is stunning! 
I don't think i would be able to stop buying black - i just fell i would always use a black bag more. 
But i look forward to seeing your future beautiful WOC, not in black.


----------



## Kate Blythe

My Chanel collection ^^


----------



## eus

My complete collection.


----------



## mmchin82

My little collection &#128513;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

eus said:


> My complete collection.
> View attachment 3323953
> View attachment 3323963



Beautiful family! &#10024;&#128151;&#10024;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

mmchin82 said:


> My little collection &#128513;



Lovely Chanel family! I love the bright boy bag &#10024;&#128150;&#10024;


----------



## Bibi25260

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini


A lovely versatile collection!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kate Blythe said:


> View attachment 3323486
> View attachment 3323487
> View attachment 3323488
> View attachment 3323489
> 
> My Chanel collection ^^


Gorgeous collection, colorful!


----------



## Bibi25260

mmchin82 said:


> My little collection &#128513;


A lovely collection!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

My updated collection. I'm very happy with what I have right now [emoji4]


----------



## Doodles78

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated collection. I'm very happy with what I have right now [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3325701



Lovely! Now you have to update your signature!


----------



## ghoztz

fion_ee said:


> My chanel collection are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel le boy old medium caviar vintage gold
> View attachment 3322975
> 
> 
> Chanel coco handle caviar in blk medium size
> View attachment 3322972
> 
> 
> Chanel medium o case caviar RHW
> View attachment 3322973
> 
> 
> Chanel mini o case caviar RHW
> View attachment 3322974
> 
> 
> 
> Love everyone of them!!



wonderful collection!  love all pieces!!


----------



## ghoztz

blkclk said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome to purseforum!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take the unboxed family portrait since I'm waiting for 2 more items to arrive on Friday. So it won't be until next week for those... But I did have a chance to organize my Chanel shoes! Enjoy the pictures!



that's a shoe heaven!! I think I just faint a little...


----------



## ghoztz

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini



I really like your red mini!!


----------



## cityivy

Beautiful collection!


----------



## cityivy

Thank you!  I haven't used her yet but can't wait to!


----------



## clarabellaZ

My Happy Chanel Family photo


----------



## sfhulagirl

mmchin82 said:


> My little collection &#128513;



Lovely collection! How do you like your cerf tote? I have my eye on one but can't pull the trigger:wondering But I keep going back to it to "look"


----------



## mmchin82

Everydaydazzler said:


> Lovely Chanel family! I love the bright boy bag &#10024;&#128150;&#10024;


Thank you. It is my latest and also my push present 



Bibi25260 said:


> A lovely collection!




Thanks bibi.






sfhulagirl said:


> Lovely collection! How do you like your cerf tote? I have my eye on one but can't pull the trigger:wondering But I keep going back to it to "look"



To be honest I have only ever used it once. It is quite big and bulky.i bought the bag and got pregnant so I didn't get a chance to use it for work. Mayb for work it would be alright. It is actually not even practical as a nappy bag, i reckon it will slouch side ways if too heavy. So will just have to be in storage for now.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Doodles78 said:


> Lovely! Now you have to update your signature!



Aha yes! I just did  Still cannot believe I managed to find my dream combo!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated collection. I'm very happy with what I have right now [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3325701



Beautiful family, I love all three!


----------



## NatLV

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!


so beautiful!!  You should have a separate display case for them in your new home ... royal treatment for such beautiful pieces )


----------



## NatLV

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


beautiful collection!!! Have fun in Paris and please post your new additions


----------



## NatLV

blkclk said:


> Hi, I'm new to purseforum! I just cleaned out my purse closet and took a picture of my boxed collection... I got addicted to Chanel and started collecting Sept 2015. My Chanel collection is slowing catching up to my LV one! I'll take a picture of my unboxed collection later this week!



wow! you used the last 6 months well )) Amazing !!


----------



## NatLV

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! pretty colors and gorgeous collection


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

PrincessCypress said:


> Beautiful family, I love all three!



Thank you!


----------



## cityivy

NatLV said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! pretty colors and gorgeous collection


thank you dear!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Can't believe that I acquired all three in half a year... I desire no more! 




Maxi single flap (lucky me)


----------



## Haney1709

my first chanel bag..


----------



## blkclk

FunBagz said:


> Nice pics!





Everydaydazzler said:


> Welcome to the purseforum! How  impressive! I can't wait to see the collection unboxed! &#10024;&#128525;&#10024;&#128525;





mirason said:


> Wow, impressive collection! Welcome...





brandi21 said:


> omg!!! Obsessed!!!





diamonds2012 said:


> I can't wait to see it!





Minkas said:


> Oh wow, can't wait to see your collection!





MissAdhd said:


> Welcome!! Very interested to see what you've got!  what is that lonely Tiffany item?





MissAdhd said:


> You have quite an impressive Chanel shoe collection!  can't wait to see your whole Chanel collection! Eeek!





Everydaydazzler said:


> Wow, these are fabulous!! Thank you for sharing! &#10024;&#128155;&#10024;





bubbletrouble said:


> Wow that is an impressive collection!  All beautiful of course!
> Thanks for sharing ^_^





Vanana said:


> Oh. Boy. Why do I have the urge to dive into that sea of beautiful boxes?





Vanana said:


> Wow that's a Chanel shoe army!!!





ghoztz said:


> that's a shoe heaven!! I think I just faint a little...





NatLV said:


> wow! you used the last 6 months well )) Amazing !!




Hi Everyone!

Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


----------



## Kmora

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




Gah!!! It's wonderful!


----------



## Tuned83

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




Great pictures thanks for sharing. Feel free to send some my way if u get fed up. I am happy to PM u my address. [emoji23][emoji23] only joking but seriously lovely collection.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



Simply spectacular! A beautiful collection! Thank you so much for taking the time to share these delights, seeing them certainly made my day!!! &#10024;&#128150;&#10024;


----------



## ak3

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



Your Chanel family is amazing!! Enjoy it all!


----------



## Ljlj

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




Simply W[emoji7]W!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



Omg wow 

Amazing collection!


----------



## brandi21

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


omg omg omg!


----------



## MissAdhd

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



You have some VERY special minis!! Love that camellia one 
I see you have a lot of blue stickers attached still - don't forget to use them!! So beautiful - I'm so envious of your collection


----------



## Vanana

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


 
Oh silly, you forgot to tell us you own a Chanel boutique!  


Seriously, this is amazing! How long did you begin this collection and how is it that you still have tags and sticker still on them?!?!?! (there's no way I can resist using such beautiful bags NONSTOP with a spectacular collection like this! which I imagine took quite a bit of effort to hunt down some of these special pieces too?!)


----------



## Phoenix678

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


It's like dying and going to Chanel Heaven! 

Just gorgeous - i should show my husband your collection so he can't complain when i want another Chanel bag


----------



## blkclk

MissAdhd said:


> You have some VERY special minis!! Love that camellia one
> I see you have a lot of blue stickers attached still - don't forget to use them!! So beautiful - I'm so envious of your collection



Thank you MissAdhd! Yes I promise I will start using them! My husband and I really need to plan a date night without our 3 children!


----------



## blkclk

Vanana said:


> Oh silly, you forgot to tell us you own a Chanel boutique!
> 
> 
> Seriously, this is amazing! How long did you begin this collection and how is it that you still have tags and sticker still on them?!?!?! (there's no way I can resist using such beautiful bags NONSTOP with a spectacular collection like this! which I imagine took quite a bit of effort to hunt down some of these special pieces too?!)



Thank you Vanana! I had a few old Chanel purses - like from years and years ago. I mostly bought only Louis Vuitton. But then last year after I bought the Valentine bag I started falling in love with Chanel. In Sept 2015 I decided I was going to switch over and started building my collection. I started with the smaller pieces (WOC and Minis) and now I'm getting the bigger ones (Medium size). Right now I'm on the hunt for a seasonal Medium Boy and a seasonal Medium Reissue. I can't wait to see the Rome and Fall collections coming out!


----------



## rsimo

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




Ur the one behind the rectangular mini shortage ! Lol !! Amazing collection !


----------



## Missy Jny

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




Love your Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji7] simply beautiful


----------



## Missy Jny

I've added a mini flap in my collection [emoji7] love the chevron on the mini. It looks so cute and edgy at the same time. Was planning to get the quilted one but thought that I might need something different because all my Chanel are in quilted design. [emoji184]


----------



## Rami00

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


 
HOLLY! MOLLY! You have a beautiful collection! Love to see unique pieces. We are twinsies on the sequined mini.


----------



## Bibi25260

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


Wow what a amazing collection!
This is Chanel heaven!


----------



## semsem

Kate Blythe said:


> View attachment 3323486
> View attachment 3323487
> View attachment 3323488
> View attachment 3323489
> 
> My Chanel collection ^^



OMG!! what a beautiful bunch  chevron


----------



## PrincessCypress

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



Omg this is amazing!!! Congrats!!


----------



## lolalein

SpeedyLady37 said:


> Can't believe that I acquired all three in half a year... I desire no more!
> 
> View attachment 3326961
> 
> 
> Maxi single flap (lucky me)
> 
> View attachment 3326962




Amazing collection


----------



## Dextersmom

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


I am speechless.....beautiful collection.


----------



## BBdieBiene

Missy Jny said:


> I've added a mini flap in my collection [emoji7] love the chevron on the mini. It looks so cute and edgy at the same time. Was planning to get the quilted one but thought that I might need something different because all my Chanel are in quilted design. [emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328899
> View attachment 3328900




Wow, I like how well rounded your collection is. You have a bag for every occasion! And how shining and puffy of the leather! It's hard to get such a high quality collection nowadays. Congrats on the chevron mini too. It's so cute![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Missy Jny

BBdieBiene said:


> Wow, I like how well rounded your collection is. You have a bag for every occasion! And how shining and puffy of the leather! It's hard to get such a high quality collection nowadays. Congrats on the chevron mini too. It's so cute![emoji173]&#65039;




Aww thanks for your lovely comments! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Splurger

The chevron backpack is my newest addition. I'm thinking of selling the GST. Would love to hear some opinion on this...


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Splurger said:


> View attachment 3330335
> 
> The chevron backpack is my newest addition. I'm thinking of selling the GST. Would love to hear some opinion on this...



Absolutely gorgeous collection! I love the gst so I say don't sell


----------



## Doodles78

Splurger said:


> View attachment 3330335
> 
> The chevron backpack is my newest addition. I'm thinking of selling the GST. Would love to hear some opinion on this...



Excellent collection. Well done!
What are your reasons for considering selling the GST? That may help us to help you.


----------



## Alice26

My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..


----------



## Doodles78

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..



Love it!!!
I have the jumbo versions of the blue and red chevrons. They are exquisite in mini size!


----------



## Splurger

kn85 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection! I love the gst so I say don't sell




Thank you


----------



## Splurger

Doodles78 said:


> Excellent collection. Well done!
> 
> What are your reasons for considering selling the GST? That may help us to help you.




Hi Doodles78, I just haven't been reaching for it mainly because of the weight and boxiness which is why I'm thinking of selling it while it's still pristine. I guess it's better than letting it sit in the closet and collecting dust


----------



## Doodles78

Splurger said:


> Hi Doodles78, I just haven't been reaching for it mainly because of the weight and boxiness which is why I'm thinking of selling it while it's still pristine. I guess it's better than letting it sit in the closet and collecting dust



Ah, then in that case I have to differ from others and recommend you sell it. There are plenty of people looking for exactly what you have, and are not using, so why not?


----------



## babymoy

cutetoby said:


> Just purchased mini flap, now my family is COMPLETE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316840


love your collection!


----------



## babymoy

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..



You got the beauty lock cc ! My husband love that bag but I purchased another Bag instead . How are you liking it? Is it similiar to a WOC ?


----------



## babymoy

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


Love your tote! I've been searching a tote for a while and didn't want to get the GST so I settled down with a Cruise crown cc Tote.


----------



## Alice26

babymoy said:


> You got the beauty lock cc ! My husband love that bag but I purchased another Bag instead . How are you liking it? Is it similiar to a WOC ?




I bought the beauty lock because I was looking for a beige-nude bag in small size and beige minis are almost imposible to get. It is bigger than a Woc and a rectangular mini. I find this bag in this particular colour really beautiful and I am happy with it, taking into account that I love classic bags...


----------



## ahuisa

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..




Gorgeous collection! Love love love the pink mini


----------



## lam_1004

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



wonderful collection


----------



## winnipoo

My collection
What to get next?


----------



## winnipoo

Close up


----------



## winnipoo

Reissues


----------



## winnipoo

Boys


----------



## Ljlj

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> 
> What to get next?




winnipoo, I love your collection! Such unique pieces. I esp love the ladybug and also the reissue charms. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## winnipoo

Ljlj said:


> winnipoo, I love your collection! Such unique pieces. I esp love the ladybug and also the reissue charms. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## Blue Rain

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> 
> What to get next?




Your collection is unique and gorgeous. Love love love the blue zip camellia flap and beige Dallas boy.


----------



## winnipoo

Blue Rain said:


> Your collection is unique and gorgeous. Love love love the blue zip camellia flap and beige Dallas boy.


Thank you!


----------



## EZLN

I love this thread!   All families are lovely!
Am a newbie! [emoji4]


----------



## babyoun6

cityivy said:


> My little family is now complete with the red mini




You have quite the collection.

Can you provide more info on the black tote on the top left? Where it was purchased, price and model season?  I've been looking for a tote that is functional and not as structured and boxy such as the gst. 

Thanks!


----------



## cityivy

babyoun6 said:


> You have quite the collection.
> 
> Can you provide more info on the black tote on the top left? Where it was purchased, price and model season?  I've been looking for a tote that is functional and not as structured and boxy such as the gst.
> 
> Thanks!


it's the large metallic shopping bag from 2016:

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ic-grained.16P.A91096Y604412B403.sto.new.html

i like it...it's fairly light and very functional for my lifestyle.


----------



## 000

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?


You have some very special finds [emoji4] how about a larger piece, maybe a tote?


----------



## winnipoo

000 said:


> You have some very special finds [emoji4] how about a larger piece, maybe a tote?



Thanks! I was thinking of a classic jumbo a while back but I passed because it's too big... I'm very petite so.....


----------



## UpTime

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?



Oh my....nice collection you have. Next bag could be chain around?


----------



## joyfulone

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?


 

Your collection is amazing..no.. perfect! I love every one of those bags lol!


----------



## winnipoo

UpTime said:


> Oh my....nice collection you have. Next bag could be chain around?



Thank you! Good idea about the chain around... will explore...


----------



## winnipoo

joyfulone said:


> Your collection is amazing..no.. perfect! I love every one of those bags lol!



Thank you! You're too kind!


----------



## 000

winnipoo said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of a classic jumbo a while back but I passed because it's too big... I'm very petite so.....


I completely understand, I'm petite as well and that was one of the first Chanels I tried to use before knowing better. But I recently purchased a seasonal tote and I love it! Looking forward to your next addition whatever it is [emoji6]


----------



## Love4MK

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?



Your collection is amazing!  So classy yet unique and that beige Boy is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## winnipoo

000 said:


> I completely understand, I'm petite as well and that was one of the first Chanels I tried to use before knowing better. But I recently purchased a seasonal tote and I love it! Looking forward to your next addition whatever it is [emoji6]



I love totes! But I have a few non Chanel ones already (Alaia, Ferragamo, Marni)...

Which tote did you get?


----------



## winnipoo

Love4MK said:


> Your collection is amazing!  So classy yet unique and that beige Boy is INCREDIBLE!



Thank you!


----------



## dannydao

can u pm me the seller too. thanks


----------



## dannydao

can u pm me the seller please. thanks


----------



## Toronto24

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?




Gorgeous! I'm envious of your collection winnipoo!


----------



## 000

winnipoo said:


> I love totes! But I have a few non Chanel ones already (Alaia, Ferragamo, Marni)...
> 
> Which tote did you get?


It was the new propeller tote! I actually got it for my sister but it looks quite striking in person...
	

		
			
		

		
	




(Image - AF thread)


----------



## winnipoo

Toronto24 said:


> Gorgeous! I'm envious of your collection winnipoo!



Thank you!


----------



## winnipoo

000 said:


> It was the new propeller tote! I actually got it for my sister but it looks quite striking in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336598
> 
> 
> (Image - AF thread)



Very cute and practical too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ecsr2016

Love !!!


----------



## lapetite7

cutetoby said:


> Just purchased mini flap, now my family is COMPLETE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316840




Love your family! How long did it take you to get a mini? I really wanted a rectangular mini but seemed like the wait would be forever so ended up getting a small filigree ...


----------



## NatLV

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?


this is amazing! I am sooo impressed )) and not by the number of bags, but by the style, uniqueness and taste ) I think you can go into exotic skins now... a python medium size coco handle perhaps? or any of the embellished evening bags? 

congrats on your collection! enjoy in good health


----------



## NatLV

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?



would you please post a close up of the red clutch and also a close up if it being opened? thanks!!


----------



## winnipoo

NatLV said:


> this is amazing! I am sooo impressed )) and not by the number of bags, but by the style, uniqueness and taste ) I think you can go into exotic skins now... a python medium size coco handle perhaps? or any of the embellished evening bags?
> 
> congrats on your collection! enjoy in good health



Thank you! You really read my mind!  I really wanted the coco handle in Python but unfortunately it is banned in CA....


----------



## winnipoo

NatLV said:


> would you please post a close up of the red clutch and also a close up if it being opened? thanks!!



Here you go 

It is lined in leather and fits iPhone 6s plus


----------



## winnipoo

It has a strap... Can be worn crossbody


----------



## NatLV

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3338924
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> It is lined in leather and fits iPhone 6s plus



love it! thanks for posting!


----------



## NatLV

winnipoo said:


> Thank you! You really read my mind!  I really wanted the coco handle in Python but unfortunately it is banned in CA....


I live in Canada and didn't know about the ban. Are you actually saying that there is a law that prohibits ladies from carrying bags made of python? why is that? any other skins are not allowed? TIA


----------



## NatLV

winnipoo said:


> It has a strap... Can be worn crossbody


this is to die for.... I am in love...the color, the lock!!, stingray....ooo!!!!


----------



## Danibee

NatLV said:


> I live in Canada and didn't know about the ban. Are you actually saying that there is a law that prohibits ladies from carrying bags made of python? why is that? any other skins are not allowed? TIA




I think the original poster was referring to California. Canada and California both have similar restrictions though. From what I understand it's not illegal to wear exotic leathers, but it is illegal to bring them into the country/state unless it's under specific circumstances, such as if a relative dies in another country and bequeathes the item to you. However, it would then be necessary to provide a copy of the will. I know this applies to crocodile and python, and furs from endangered/protected species.


----------



## NatLV

Danibee said:


> I think the original poster was referring to California. Canada and California both have similar restrictions though. From what I understand it's not illegal to wear exotic leathers, but it is illegal to bring them into the country/state unless it's under specific circumstances, such as if a relative dies in another country and bequeathes the item to you. However, it would then be necessary to provide a copy of the will. I know this applies to crocodile and python, and furs from endangered/protected species.


thanks for clarifying! I saw python bags here in Toronto Chanel boutiques, so  I guess it is ok for Canada...


----------



## winnipoo

NatLV said:


> I live in Canada and didn't know about the ban. Are you actually saying that there is a law that prohibits ladies from carrying bags made of python? why is that? any other skins are not allowed? TIA



The selling of Python is banned in CA... However, carrying a python bag is legal if you bought it elsewhere... I think it's because CA has a very strict policy to protect animals... (Shark fin and foie gras was banned too...)


----------



## Fab41

my wee Chanel collection


----------



## PrincessCypress

winnipoo said:


> The selling of Python is banned in CA... However, carrying a python bag is legal if you bought it elsewhere... I think it's because CA has a very strict policy to protect animals... (Shark fin and foie gras was banned too...)



winnipoo is correct, the sale of python is prohibited in California now, but residents can go to other states and buy a python bag and bring it back to California and carry it and do it legally.


----------



## kacie225

Fab41 said:


> my wee Chanel collection


Is the black boy a WOC or other size? Can you post modeling pics?


----------



## Fab41

kacie225 said:


> Is the black boy a WOC or other size? Can you post modeling pics?


 its the new medium size le boy.. sorry closet pic only hehe


----------



## Tulip2

winnipoo said:


> It has a strap... Can be worn crossbody



Wow this is gorgeous!  Big congrats to you winnipoo!


----------



## Tulip2

winnipoo said:


> Boys



Love your Boys!  Le Boy has become one of my favorite styles.  It keeps me from carrying everything but the kitchen sink.  Your 2 choices are just gorgeous!


----------



## Doodles78

Danibee said:


> I think the original poster was referring to California. Canada and California both have similar restrictions though. From what I understand it's not illegal to wear exotic leathers, but it is illegal to bring them into the country/state unless it's under specific circumstances, such as if a relative dies in another country and bequeathes the item to you. However, it would then be necessary to provide a copy of the will. I know this applies to crocodile and python, and furs from endangered/protected species.



No need to be so specific about the reasons you have python. No will has to be produced or anything! Just buy elsewhere and you are free to carry it in California.


----------



## calflu

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!




What a lovely family!!!!!!


----------



## winnipoo

Tulip2 said:


> Love your Boys!  Le Boy has become one of my favorite styles.  It keeps me from carrying everything but the kitchen sink.  Your 2 choices are just gorgeous!



Thank you! I didn't like boys at first but now I love it! It's casual chic!


----------



## winnipoo

Tulip2 said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!  Big congrats to you winnipoo!



Thank you!


----------



## Tulip2

000 said:


> It was the new propeller tote! I actually got it for my sister but it looks quite striking in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336598
> 
> 
> (Image - AF thread)



I love this Propeller Tote.  But alas, I have a gorgeous Black Boy Tote that I'm in love with.  Love it so much I'm going to get it in Beige or White (depending upon your eyes) with a lovely light SHW.  I sold my LV Neige Artsy to get it.


----------



## Mae002

My humble collection of Chanel family. Though It might change next week since Im not sure about my black caviar boy bag&#128513;


----------



## FunBagz

Mae002 said:


> My humble collection of Chanel family. Though It might change next week since Im not sure about my black caviar boy bag&#128513;



Nice!  Love your iridescent boy!


----------



## Mae002

FunBagz said:


> Nice!  Love your iridescent boy!



Thank you! Its actually one of my favorite&#128522; I wanted the old medium but nobody in the entire US at the time seemed to have them, so I opted for the small. Surprisingly, I like the size, it was not bad at all, it was actually perfect for fun night out. Here's a closer look at my boys.


----------



## Calliandraroad

Mae002 said:


> My humble collection of Chanel family. Though It might change next week since Im not sure about my black caviar boy bag&#128513;



You have a great Chanel collection!! Nice variety.


----------



## Sparkletastic

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


Get the tags off those bags and use your babies!!  Which bag is your favorite. 


fion_ee said:


> My chanel collection are as below:
> Chanel coco handle caviar in blk medium size
> Love everyone of them!!



That Chanel coco handle caviar is EVERYTHING!  Yum! &#128525;


Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..


Oooh!  Love these! I like the variety. Not all "regular" classic flaps but some with true personality! This is making me want to experiment more.


----------



## Alegra

Made a vlog of my Chanel family 
 also share the story my SA revealed to me of Coco Chanel's secret symbolism in the Chanel Classip Flap


----------



## happy_moon

My updated Chanel handbags collection:
Quite happy with my current collection, I feel I have a Chanel for every occasion &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PrincessCypress

happy_moon said:


> My updated Chanel handbags collection:
> Quite happy with my current collection, I feel I have a Chanel for every occasion &#128516;&#128516;



Beautiful collection, happy_moon!


----------



## 000

Tulip2 said:


> I love this Propeller Tote.  But alas, I have a gorgeous Black Boy Tote that I'm in love with.  Love it so much I'm going to get it in Beige or White (depending upon your eyes) with a lovely light SHW.  I sold my LV Neige Artsy to get it.


Both are nicely structured bags [emoji4]  I definitely do not see many Boy totes so congrats on your special pieces!


----------



## Marlee

This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ILLovefashion

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Gorgeous family!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Wow stunning collection!!!


----------



## Marlee

ILLovefashion said:


> Gorgeous family!





kn85 said:


> Wow stunning collection!!!



Thank you!  I think my family is almost complete now, although I have to admit Chanel is addictive!

http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## happy_moon

PrincessCypress said:


> Beautiful collection, happy_moon!


Thank you! And I think I'll go to ban island for a while


----------



## NatLV

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



what a beautiful family and I LOVE your raspberry m/l. Is it lamb or caviar?


----------



## Marlee

NatLV said:


> what a beautiful family and I LOVE your raspberry m/l. Is it lamb or caviar?



Thank you for your kind words! It is very soft lamb


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lovely collection!!!


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lovely collection!!!



Thank you so much! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Love4MK

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



What a GORGEOUS collection!  Congrats on all of these beauties!


----------



## Marlee

Love4MK said:


> What a GORGEOUS collection!  Congrats on all of these beauties!



Thank you! Such a sweet thing to say


----------



## Jereni

Marlee said:


> This is my current family, I added the raspberry red M/L flap yesterday http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Omg love your collection! That raspberry red is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Now that I have one of the classics, I feel like I can share my collection. Just need a beige of some sort and it will feel complete, lol.


----------



## Marlee

Jereni said:


> Omg love your collection! That raspberry red is gorgeous!



Thank you!  Your family is very beautiful as well!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Jereni said:


> Now that I have one of the classics, I feel like I can share my collection. Just need a beige of some sort and it will feel complete, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3346158




Wow! Impressive. Loving the black/grey theme.


----------



## Valerka

One messy Chanel pile


----------



## LVoe121

Valerka said:


> One messy Chanel pile


Wow what a impressive collection


----------



## bagnshoe

Valerka said:


> One messy Chanel pile




I love to be in that chanel pile lol  what a great collection .


----------



## 000

Jereni said:


> Now that I have one of the classics, I feel like I can share my collection. Just need a beige of some sort and it will feel complete, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3346158


Excellent collection! Love that each piece is special in some way.


----------



## Valerka

LVoe121 said:


> Wow what a impressive collection


took about 7 yrs to accumulate


----------



## Valerka

bagnshoe said:


> I love to be in that chanel pile lol  what a great collection .


awwh, thanks...u r cute...i should try to burry myself in it and meditate


----------



## NatLV

Jereni said:


> Now that I have one of the classics, I feel like I can share my collection. Just need a beige of some sort and it will feel complete, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3346158


love all of your bags, especially the boy!


----------



## NatLV

Valerka said:


> One messy Chanel pile


wow!! what a collection! congrats - they are stunning )


----------



## Phoenix678

Valerka said:


> One messy Chanel pile


W...O...W!

Such a well-rounded collection - both in terms of styles and colours. Chanel heaven!


----------



## Valerka

Phoenix678 said:


> W...O...W!
> 
> Such a well-rounded collection - both in terms of styles and colours. Chanel heaven!


Thanks!...some brights would b nice....but i always play pretty conservative with Chanel


----------



## Valerka

NatLV said:


> wow!! what a collection! congrats - they are stunning )


aww, thx!


----------



## ILLovefashion

Black - navy - navy - black


----------



## Jereni

Elsbeth_ said:


> Wow! Impressive. Loving the black/grey theme.







000 said:


> Excellent collection! Love that each piece is special in some way.







NatLV said:


> love all of your bags, especially the boy!




Thank you all so much!


----------



## CPrincessUK

My only child


----------



## blkclk

Sparkletastic said:


> Get the tags off those bags and use your babies!!  Which bag is your favorite.



I will get the tags off soon! My favorite was the camellia strass one. But now this new strass that I bought at the end of April is my new favorite...


----------



## Hu7770

My small collection &#128522;


----------



## contributor

Fab41 said:


> my wee Chanel collection


I bought the same chevron Boy (and same size) last month. I LOVE it!!!! 
It has so much personality. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hu7770 said:


> My small collection &#128522;



All of 4 looks so pretty and what precious collection!!!


----------



## Missheo

My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## NatLV

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250


gorgeous!!  love the white boy!


----------



## rk4265

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250




An amazing collection! Love


----------



## ak3

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250



Great collection!


----------



## SunshineIsland

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250



Omg beautiful collection !!!!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250




That gray[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## honey52

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collections, everyone! I finally managed to take a decent photo of my collection with SLGs included.  Hoping to add a couple more pieces from Paris in two weeks! Thanks for letting me share.


hey there! what is that tote on the upper left called and what season is it from? it's gorgeous! (and I think I want one!)


----------



## FunBagz

honey52 said:


> hey there! what is that tote on the upper left called and what season is it from? it's gorgeous! (and I think I want one!)



Post 101 on the Totes Reference Thread has more photos and all the details. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-your-various-chanel-totes-tote-635526-7.html


----------



## cajhingle

Loving my small collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bubbletrouble

Hu7770 said:


> My small collection &#55357;&#56842;


 
I love your collection!
That iridescent pink one is tdf!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> View attachment 3349250


 
Wow!  What a well rounded collection!
Love all your CFs!


----------



## bubbletrouble

cajhingle said:


> Loving my small collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351050


 
Very nice!!
Love your SLG's!


----------



## Elsbeth_

cajhingle said:


> Loving my small collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351050



Nice collection!
Btw is that the o-case with the zipped compartment inside? If so do you like it?


----------



## cajhingle

Elsbeth_ said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Btw is that the o-case with the zipped compartment inside? If so do you like it?[/
> 
> it is. a woc without a chain. surprisingly, it can fit a lot. (iphone 6+, key holder, card holder, lipstick and am loving it[emoji4]


----------



## parisianescape

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250




I've been looking for that gray bag forever! Where/where did you buy it? It's gorgeous!


----------



## parisianescape

blkclk said:


> I will get the tags off soon! My favorite was the camellia strass one. But now this new strass that I bought at the end of April is my new favorite...




Gorgeous!


----------



## essiedub

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250



Nice range in your collection *missheo*. The is not a fair question, but I wonder if you prefer the boy or the classic flaps? I think you need some SLG's


----------



## essiedub

blkclk said:


> I will get the tags off soon! My favorite was the camellia strass one. But now this new strass that I bought at the end of April is my new favorite...



Oh wow *blkclk* that camellia Strass is just so pretty! Do you worry about losing crystals? Are they glued on?


----------



## Arabesque2426

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> What to get next?


I love the variety of your Chanel collection


----------



## Jereni

Hu7770 said:


> My small collection [emoji4]




Love it! That little pink flap is adorable!


----------



## Jereni

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250




Great collection! I'm totally with you on the jumbo so black 

Love especially your red lambskin flap!


----------



## Missheo

NatLV said:


> gorgeous!!  love the white boy!







rk4265 said:


> An amazing collection! Love







ak3 said:


> Great collection!







SunshineIsland said:


> Omg beautiful collection !!!!







bubbletrouble said:


> Wow!  What a well rounded collection!
> Love all your CFs!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## Missheo

Handbagmenageri said:


> That gray[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



My favorite color and favorite flap! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



parisianescape said:


> I've been looking for that gray bag forever! Where/where did you buy it? It's gorgeous!




It's from 2014, that was the year I was wedding planning! I banned myself that entire year so I missed out on it in store. Luckily I was able to find a brand new one on eBay. I would check on there every now and then. I recently saw one but it sold pretty quickly. Good luck with your hunt, the grey is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Missheo

essiedub said:


> Nice range in your collection *missheo*. The is not a fair question, but I wonder if you prefer the boy or the classic flaps? I think you need some SLG's




It is a hard choice but I personally prefer the classic flap. There's just something so special about the simplicity and elegance of it, makes my heart sing every time!


----------



## Nanciii

My current crazy collection, which one should I get rid of?


----------



## NatLV

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3352326
> 
> 
> My current crazy collection, which one should I get rid of?


they are all gorgeous, but if I were to sell one, I would get rid of jumbo GHW


----------



## BanIslander

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3352326
> 
> 
> My current crazy collection, which one should I get rid of?




Sell the jumbo or gift it to me


----------



## Missheo

NatLV said:


> they are all gorgeous, but if I were to sell one, I would get rid of jumbo GHW




Agree!


----------



## babyoun6

My love for Chanel. [emoji8][emoji7]

My Chanel purchase of the classic black caviar woc with shw was sold as it wasn't big enough to fit everything I needed. [emoji4]


----------



## blkclk

essiedub said:


> Oh wow *blkclk* that camellia Strass is just so pretty! Do you worry about losing crystals? Are they glued on?



Hi essiedub,

Thank you! I actually asked the SA the same question, if they ever had anyone come back with a strass purse because of crystals falling off. She said she's never had that happen. The crystals I think are glued on. I'm going to use one of them for a wedding this weekend, so I'll give you an update on how it holds up, as well as action shots!


----------



## BanIslander

babyoun6 said:


> My love for Chanel. [emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> My Chanel purchase of the classic black caviar woc with shw was sold as it wasn't big enough to fit everything I needed. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3352566




That blue mini [emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## jessdressed

babyoun6 said:


> My love for Chanel. [emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> My Chanel purchase of the classic black caviar woc with shw was sold as it wasn't big enough to fit everything I needed. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3352566




Pretty collection! How are you liking your silver filigree flap? Thinking about getting one but in black.


----------



## babyoun6

jessdressed said:


> Pretty collection! How are you liking your silver filigree flap? Thinking about getting one but in black.




I actually bought the black one first but wasn't in love with the brushed matte gold look and I fall in love with the silver so I returned it. Either one is very versatile, can be worn crossbody, casually. The caviar makes it so worry free and I don't have to baby it. I love that it's a size between a small and a medium, probably closer to the small. 

Here is the pictures for size reference. The blue on the right is the m/l and the pink on the left I believe is a rectangle mini.


----------



## jessdressed

babyoun6 said:


> I actually bought the black one first but wasn't in love with the brushed matte gold look and I fall in love with the silver so I returned it. Either one is very versatile, can be worn crossbody, casually. The caviar makes it so worry free and I don't have to baby it. I love that it's a size between a small and a medium, probably closer to the small.
> 
> Here is the pictures for size reference. The blue on the right is the m/l and the pink on the left I believe is a rectangle mini.
> 
> View attachment 3353356




Thank you for the size reference. Did you get the larger of the 2 sizes?


----------



## babyoun6

jessdressed said:


> Thank you for the size reference. Did you get the larger of the 2 sizes?



I got the smaller one for 3,100 USD


----------



## honey52

FunBagz said:


> Post 101 on the Totes Reference Thread has more photos and all the details.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-your-various-chanel-totes-tote-635526-7.html


thank you!!


----------



## Heathkant

babyoun6 said:


> I actually bought the black one first but wasn't in love with the brushed matte gold look and I fall in love with the silver so I returned it. Either one is very versatile, can be worn crossbody, casually. The caviar makes it so worry free and I don't have to baby it. I love that it's a size between a small and a medium, probably closer to the small.
> 
> Here is the pictures for size reference. The blue on the right is the m/l and the pink on the left I believe is a rectangle mini.
> 
> View attachment 3353356


I love these!! Wish I had that last one


----------



## Hu7770

Jereni said:


> Love it! That little pink flap is adorable!



Thank you! It's my favorite one &#128522;


----------



## Hu7770

shopgirl4cc said:


> All of 4 looks so pretty and what precious collection!!!



Thank you &#128525;


----------



## Hu7770

bubbletrouble said:


> I love your collection!
> That iridescent pink one is tdf!



Thanks. Trying to get a reissue or boy soon &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ceedoan

winnipoo said:


> My collection
> 
> What to get next?




What a cute and special collection!! What season was the last bug cf from!?? Soooo cute!


----------



## Emilyfields

All very cute families &#128522;


----------



## sfhulagirl

Missy Jny said:


> I've added a mini flap in my collection [emoji7] love the chevron on the mini. It looks so cute and edgy at the same time. Was planning to get the quilted one but thought that I might need something different because all my Chanel are in quilted design. [emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328899
> View attachment 3328900



Your chevron mini is divine.


----------



## lulilu

Jereni said:


> Now that I have one of the classics, I feel like I can share my collection. Just need a beige of some sort and it will feel complete, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3346158



That stingray boy is amazing!


----------



## lulilu

winnipoo said:


> It has a strap... Can be worn crossbody



One of the more amazing bags on this thread!!  What season/collection is it from?


----------



## winnipoo

ceedoan said:


> What a cute and special collection!! What season was the last bug cf from!?? Soooo cute!




Thanks! I believe it was around 2010


----------



## winnipoo

lulilu said:


> One of the more amazing bags on this thread!!  What season/collection is it from?




Thanks. It is from cruise 2011/2012 collection.


----------



## winnipoo

Arabesque2426 said:


> I love the variety of your Chanel collection



Thank you! I didn't want to have a collection full of classic flaps...


----------



## Dextersmom

My happy little Chanel family...I am quite content with it at the moment.


----------



## Myhautelook

Dextersmom said:


> My happy little Chanel family...I am quite content with it at the moment.


 
Wonderful family


----------



## Dextersmom

Myhautelook said:


> Wonderful family


Thank you.


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

Dextersmom said:


> My happy little Chanel family...I am quite content with it at the moment.



oh wow! beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

A_L_I_S_A said:


> oh wow! beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## mellymel

Here's my humble collection. Love them all! [emoji7]

- Red caviar jumbo single flap bag
- Black caviar M/L bag
- Blue python boy 
- Black caviar chevron square mini 
- Coral caviar timeless Woc 
- Black caviar card holder


----------



## Phoenix678

mellymel said:


> View attachment 3362020
> 
> 
> Here's my humble collection. Love them all! [emoji7]
> 
> - Red caviar jumbo single flap bag
> - Black caviar M/L bag
> - Blue python boy
> - Black caviar chevron square mini
> - Coral caviar timeless Woc
> - Black caviar card holder


OMG - that blue python boy is AMAZING!


----------



## mellymel

Phoenix678 said:


> OMG - that blue python boy is AMAZING!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

mellymel said:


> View attachment 3362020
> 
> 
> Here's my humble collection. Love them all! [emoji7]
> 
> - Red caviar jumbo single flap bag
> - Black caviar M/L bag
> - Blue python boy
> - Black caviar chevron square mini
> - Coral caviar timeless Woc
> - Black caviar card holder




Gorgeous collection! You have such a great mix of classics and unique pieces!


----------



## bagnshoe

Edgy meets classic .... My small collection thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagnshoe

mellymel said:


> View attachment 3362020
> 
> 
> Here's my humble collection. Love them all! [emoji7]
> 
> - Red caviar jumbo single flap bag
> - Black caviar M/L bag
> - Blue python boy
> - Black caviar chevron square mini
> - Coral caviar timeless Woc
> - Black caviar card holder



Lovely collections


----------



## chanel79




----------



## Kendie26

my humble family....considering finally adding a Boy (but I keep going back & forth on it for some weird reason!)


----------



## Kendie26

my humble family....considering finally adding a Boy (but I keep going back & forth on it for some weird reason!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kendie26

Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3362335




Love reissues with GHW!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Love reissues with GHW!



Hi Kmora! I've missed seeing your posts recently....hope all is well! Thank you / & I also fell in love with that GHW when I saw it.


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Kmora! I've missed seeing your posts recently....hope all is well! Thank you / & I also fell in love with that GHW when I saw it.




Oh, I have been right here in the background but not writing so much  but everything is well with me, and with you as well? 

I mainly follow Chanel, Mulberry, Balenciaga and Louis Vuitton  

The reissue ghw is just so magical!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3362335


Hi Kendie...nice to see you in Chanel....your family is very special...I love every piece.


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Oh, I have been right here in the background but not writing so much  but everything is well with me, and with you as well?
> 
> I mainly follow Chanel, Mulberry, Balenciaga and Louis Vuitton
> 
> The reissue ghw is just so magical!







Dextersmom said:


> Hi Kendie...nice to see you in Chanel....your family is very special...I love every piece.




[emoji8][emoji8]Always great seeing/hearing from both of you! See you over in mulberry kmora & Dextersmom- I'm rarely in Chanel threads ( for no reason) just mainly Balenciaga ... along with  stunning YOU! [emoji253]


----------



## UpTime

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3362335


Wow, nice reissues with the pop of little purple


----------



## Kendie26

UpTime said:


> Wow, nice reissues with the pop of little purple



Hi & thank you UpTime! I do have a special fondness for that purple/blue stitch card case.


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

mellymel said:


> View attachment 3362020
> 
> 
> Here's my humble collection. Love them all! [emoji7]
> 
> - Red caviar jumbo single flap bag
> - Black caviar M/L bag
> - Blue python boy
> - Black caviar chevron square mini
> - Coral caviar timeless Woc
> - Black caviar card holder



You literally have a bag for every occasion! I love love love your collection!!


----------



## mellymel

A_L_I_S_A said:


> You literally have a bag for every occasion! I love love love your collection!!




Thanks Alisa!!! [emoji8]


----------



## UpTime

Kendie26 said:


> Hi & thank you UpTime! I do have a special fondness for that purple/blue stitch card case.


Is that not currently right? I swear I have never seen such a beautiful purple chanel


----------



## cajhingle

Loving every piece[emoji173]&#65039; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my growing CC collection


----------



## berri

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3362335




Great collection! I love the reissue with the double stitch calfskin!!!


----------



## Kendie26

berri said:


> Great collection! I love the reissue with the double stitch calfskin!!!



Hi & thank you kindly berri! That bag has become my favorite obsession & I feel lucky to have it


----------



## Kendie26

cajhingle said:


> Loving every piece[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my growing CC collection



Fantastic family....love the variety!


----------



## Purrsey

Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.

Eyeing on a Le Boy next


----------



## lasttotheparty

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3364337
> 
> 
> Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.
> 
> Eyeing on a Le Boy next




You have an enviable collection. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MarLie

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3364337
> 
> 
> Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.
> 
> Eyeing on a Le Boy next




What a gorgeous family, especially the white one[emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

lasttotheparty said:


> You have an enviable collection. [emoji173]&#65039;







MarLie said:


> What a gorgeous family, especially the white one[emoji7]




Thank you ladies. I really love my white baby.


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry above 2 pics didn't post (?)... This time should work ! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3362335




Omg I kind of hate you a little for owning that black reissue 224! TDF!


----------



## Auvina15

Purrsey said:


> Thank you ladies. I really love my white baby.
> View attachment 3365523



Omg it's a stunner!!!! I love love love the contrast colors!!!! Omg.... It's so pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Omg I kind of hate you a little for owning that black reissue 224! TDF!



Thank you Jereni...I am a "newbie" to Chanel. I've received several private messages about this 224 & from those comments it sounds like this bag is really hard to get/find? Is this true? Is it because of the size or HW? All I know is I went into Saks one day looking to treat myself to a brand new Chanel (I only had 1 pre-owned Chanel before this one) & the SA was so great. He spent close to an hour with me with various sizes, colors but I kept coming back to this small black bag. It was not 1 of the Chanel's on display (he brought this one & several others from the back) I'm just curious because numerous kind TPFr's have said I'm lucky so I guess I need to appreciate it even more.
So, your avatar is beyond stunning ....that pic is a total tdf WOW!


----------



## Kendie26

cajhingle said:


> Loving every piece[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my growing CC collection



Congrats/totally beautiful collection!! All are beautiful, but your brown/tan boy in the middle is 1 that I am stalking right now as that's the next chanel I want. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3364337
> 
> 
> Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.
> 
> Eyeing on a Le Boy next



Each 1 is prettier than the next! They are all magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> Thank you ladies. I really love my white baby.
> View attachment 3365523



Magnificent! This picture is a work of art. You could frame it


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Jereni...I am a "newbie" to Chanel. I've received several private messages about this 224 & from those comments it sounds like this bag is really hard to get/find? Is this true? Is it because of the size or HW? All I know is I went into Saks one day looking to treat myself to a brand new Chanel (I only had 1 pre-owned Chanel before this one) & the SA was so great. He spent close to an hour with me with various sizes, colors but I kept coming back to this small black bag. It was not 1 of the Chanel's on display (he brought this one & several others from the back) I'm just curious because numerous kind TPFr's have said I'm lucky so I guess I need to appreciate it even more.
> 
> So, your avatar is beyond stunning ....that pic is a total tdf WOW!




Glad you had such a great and easy experience finding that lovely bag! Yeah, in general I think 224s are much more scarce and tend to be in seasonal colors. 

Lol thanks on the avatar but I should clarify that is actress Emma Stone and not me. I'm just using it bc we have similar coloring but she's much hotter haha.


----------



## Nanciii

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3352326
> 
> 
> My current crazy collection, which one should I get rid of?







Sold my jumbo black caviar w/ gold for a very good price and replaced it with a lambskin jumbo w/ RHW 14b, love it so much!


----------



## charlie_c

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3366095
> 
> 
> Sold my jumbo black caviar w/ gold for a very good price and replaced it with a lambskin jumbo w/ RHW 14b, love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366098




Gorgeous red!


----------



## snowing may

My humble family...thanks for letting me share

14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW


----------



## jax818

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> 
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW




Wow!  I love every single piece in your family.  Great collection!


----------



## snowing may

jax818 said:


> Wow!  I love every single piece in your family.  Great collection!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW



WOW, simply A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! Love them all!


----------



## steffysstyle

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3366095
> 
> 
> Sold my jumbo black caviar w/ gold for a very good price and replaced it with a lambskin jumbo w/ RHW 14b, love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366098



Absolutely stunning bag!!


----------



## steffysstyle

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW



You have a stunning collection!


----------



## steffysstyle

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3364337
> 
> 
> Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.
> 
> Eyeing on a Le Boy next



Adore your collection!


----------



## Jereni

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> 
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW




Beautiful and colorful collection! Love that mini chevron.


----------



## Auvina15

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW



Gorgeous!!!! Love every single piece!!!!!


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW



I am obsessed with your collection! I love how colorful it is!!
And i spot a lot of mini bags too - I am addicted to minis. Its just so much lighter & easier to carry


----------



## Maizm

000 said:


> It was the new propeller tote! I actually got it for my sister but it looks quite striking in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336598
> 
> 
> (Image - AF thread)



Beautiful propeller design! Didn't know propeller came in a tote.


----------



## chanel79

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..


I love ur collection[emoji7]


----------



## Alice26

chanel79 said:


> I love ur collection[emoji7]




Thank you Chanel79 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Marylin

Missheo said:


> My little family! Still thinking about adding a 16c blue medium to the mix. Recently sold my medium So Black, praying that Chanel brings that back soon so I can get it in jumbo and caviar [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3349250



This is a beautiful collection! Congrats! May I ask how you like the Deauville canvas tote? I just got one and am a bit worried about stains and wear. Your advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kacie225

Love all the collections. Can someone please post a side by side of a M/L classic flap and a mini rectangular? Modeling photos would help as well.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss CC

My humble family. Hope to continue to add more!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Young1987

My family, though I hope it's not getting too large. I'm so worried about having too many bags, but it's truly an addiction! (There's an equal number of Hermes bags, too!)

The mini is pictured here, but listed on the bay, but the rest of them are staying forever. (I hope...)
&#128525;


----------



## Myhautelook

Young1987 said:


> My family, though I hope it's not getting too large. I'm so worried about having too many bags, but it's truly an addiction! (There's an equal number of Hermes bags, too!)
> 
> The mini is pictured here, but listed on the bay, but the rest of them are staying forever. (I hope...)
> &#128525;



Great collection!


----------



## AAngela

Miss CC said:


> My humble family. Hope to continue to add more!! &#10084;&#65039;



love your family


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> My humble family. Hope to continue to add more!! &#10084;&#65039;


What a well thought out family...you have all of your bases covered...beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Young1987 said:


> My family, though I hope it's not getting too large. I'm so worried about having too many bags, but it's truly an addiction! (There's an equal number of Hermes bags, too!)
> 
> The mini is pictured here, but listed on the bay, but the rest of them are staying forever. (I hope...)
> &#128525;


Very beautiful family!


----------



## Dextersmom

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW


What a gorgeous family you have!


----------



## txpharmgrl

Miss CC said:


> My humble family. Hope to continue to add more!! &#10084;&#65039;



Love your family especially your beige


----------



## Janskie

Hi everyone,

I did my first Youtube handbag collection video. If y'all want to check it out and support it would be most appreciated. I have a very humble, tiny collection I started this 2016 but I hope y'all enjoy. 

Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSoTXNWD9Jg

Also, check out my Instagram @fiercerenegade to check out in-depth, close, very nice, high quality pictures. jajajajaja


----------



## Miss CC

Young1987 said:


> My family, though I hope it's not getting too large. I'm so worried about having too many bags, but it's truly an addiction! (There's an equal number of Hermes bags, too!)
> 
> The mini is pictured here, but listed on the bay, but the rest of them are staying forever. (I hope...)
> &#128525;


 
Wow gorgeous family!!


----------



## Miss CC

txpharmgrl said:


> Love your family especially your beige



Thank u!!


----------



## Missheo

Marylin said:


> This is a beautiful collection! Congrats! May I ask how you like the Deauville canvas tote? I just got one and am a bit worried about stains and wear. Your advice would be greatly appreciated!



Thank you! Honestly I haven't taken her out yet, she's still in my closet waiting to go play. I have a horrible shopping problem, buy a lot of stuff and it takes me forever to get around to using/wearing stuff.  Sorry I couldn't be any help, I'm sure if you started a thread about it, many of the lovely ladies of TPF would be able to answer any questions you have =)


----------



## Marylin

Missheo said:


> Thank you! Honestly I haven't taken her out yet, she's still in my closet waiting to go play. I have a horrible shopping problem, buy a lot of stuff and it takes me forever to get around to using/wearing stuff.  Sorry I couldn't be any help, I'm sure if you started a thread about it, many of the lovely ladies of TPF would be able to answer any questions you have =)



Thank you Missheo for taking the time to answer anyway! I have a similar problem, my GST in beige doesn't get enough wear, because of this! I've used the Deauville, but am reluctant to put it on the ground e.g.  Maybe I should start a thread, you're right! 
Enjoy your collection, it is beautiful!


----------



## Missheo

Marylin said:


> Thank you Missheo for taking the time to answer anyway! I have a similar problem, my GST in beige doesn't get enough wear, because of this! I've used the Deauville, but am reluctant to put it on the ground e.g.  Maybe I should start a thread, you're right!
> Enjoy your collection, it is beautiful!


You're very welcome! I think I saw somewhere someone saying that its pretty stain resistant, but that with that light color I would still be worried. I'm also very OCD about my purses, I rarely ever put my purses on the floor in public. I'm that annoying (and/or obnoxious) person that will pull up another chair for my purse lol


----------



## Young1987

Miss CC said:


> Wow gorgeous family!!



Thank you!!


----------



## ml143

Wow! So many beautiful collections in here[emoji7] I just started my collection last year, so mine is just a small collection yet, but hoping that it will be bigger with some nudes and colors[emoji85]


----------



## tolliv

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!


Oh my! You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## AAngela

ml143 said:


> Wow! So many beautiful collections in here[emoji7] I just started my collection last year, so mine is just a small collection yet, but hoping that it will be bigger with some nudes and colors[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370910



all gorgeous bags.  What you going to get next?


----------



## jax818

Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful collection!! Love the so black reissue!!  Eyeing that next for my collection &#128522;


----------



## Calliandraroad

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!



You have a wonderful Chanel collection! Very well-rounded and diverse. Great colors, patterns and sizes. Enjoy the mai tai!!


----------



## jax818

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful collection!! Love the so black reissue!!  Eyeing that next for my collection [emoji4]




Thank you!  I LOVE my reissue!  It's the one bag that I can take everywhere without feeling it's too flashy.  Most people don't know it's Chanel. That's the "everyday bag" from my collection and the black hardware goes with everything.  I'm lucky enough to find it preloved.  You should definitely get it!


----------



## jax818

Calliandraroad said:


> You have a wonderful Chanel collection! Very well-rounded and diverse. Great colors, patterns and sizes. Enjoy the mai tai!!




Thank you very much!  That's how I feel. I wanted to make sure each piece I own is different enough from one another.


----------



## catsinthebag

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!



Your collection is absolutely perfect, IMO. Beautiful mix of colors and styles without being over the top.


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!


I also think your collection is perfect...thank you for sharing your beautiful bags.


----------



## charlie_c

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!




Fantastic family!


----------



## jax818

.k


----------



## jax818

catsinthebag said:


> Your collection is absolutely perfect, IMO. Beautiful mix of colors and styles without being over the top.







Dextersmom said:


> I also think your collection is perfect...thank you for sharing your beautiful bags.







charlie_c said:


> Fantastic family!




Thank you all!  That's a fantastic compliment. [emoji4] Makes all the money and time spent on TPF worth it!


----------



## parisianescape

jax818 said:


> Bought my first Chanel July of last year and haven't stopped since!  I finally feel content with my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to post a family pic.  Nothing else on my wish list yet.  I can happily sip on my Mai Tai on ban island.  Thanks for letting me share!




I absolutely love your collection! Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## parisianescape

snowing may said:


> My humble family...thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 14B Red Caviar Boy WOC RHW
> 
> 14S Fuchsia Lamb Mini SHW
> 
> 15C Iridescent Caviar Dark Rasberry Red Mini SHW
> 
> 16S Chevron Blue Caviar Square Mini SHW
> 
> 00V Black Caviar WOC GHW
> 
> Black Quilted Lamb Boy Old Medium Aged GHW
> 
> 225 Black Aged Calfskin Aged GHW




Such gorgeous colors!  Beautiful family! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mosman

My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
Finally done !!!
I am happy !!


----------



## winnipoo

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> 
> Finally done !!!
> 
> I am happy !!




Love your trendy cc! Do you get good use out of it? I'm thinking of buying one...


----------



## Mosman

winnipoo said:


> Love your trendy cc! Do you get good use out of it? I'm thinking of buying one...



I like it better than boy bag, due to the 3 compartment inside give more organise, and fully leather lining which I love.
My tote bag got 3 compartment too, so also love it !!


----------



## zhoube1228

My humble collection so far... And a card holder coming on the way for my mini. They were all purchased within the last 6 months...this is seriously a beautiful and dangerous haul! But I am really enjoying them-each bag has a special memory attached to it and they were all very hard to track down!
Hope you like them too!


----------



## winnipoo

Mosman said:


> I like it better than boy bag, due to the 3 compartment inside give more organise, and fully leather lining which I love.
> 
> My tote bag got 3 compartment too, so also love it !!




Glad that you got such beautiful and functional bags!

Is the trendy cc very heavy due to full leather lining?


----------



## charlie_c

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> 
> Finally done !!!
> 
> I am happy !!




Gorgeous family! I love the blue m/l especially!


----------



## Mosman

winnipoo said:


> Glad that you got such beautiful and functional bags!
> 
> Is the trendy cc very heavy due to full leather lining?



Not at all because it is lambskin !!!


----------



## aime7

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> Finally done !!!
> I am happy !!


You have a beautiful collection. All the bags are amazing but the red and blue is my ultimate favourite.


----------



## aime7

zhoube1228 said:


> My humble collection so far... And a card holder coming on the way for my mini. They were all purchased within the last 6 months...this is seriously a beautiful and dangerous haul! But I am really enjoying them-each bag has a special memory attached to it and they were all very hard to track down!
> Hope you like them too!


I think you have covered all the basic colours in this collection. I so regret not getting that mini when I had a chance but love your collection. Congrats....


----------



## ceedoan

zhoube1228 said:


> My humble collection so far... And a card holder coming on the way for my mini. They were all purchased within the last 6 months...this is seriously a beautiful and dangerous haul! But I am really enjoying them-each bag has a special memory attached to it and they were all very hard to track down!
> Hope you like them too!



beautiful collection!! i can tell each piece was carefully thought out and searched for. isn't the search the best part?? i know tit is for me!! btw what card holder are u getting??


----------



## NatLV

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> Finally done !!!
> I am happy !!


beautiful and versatile! Love it !!


----------



## lilacto

zhoube1228 said:


> My humble collection so far... And a card holder coming on the way for my mini. They were all purchased within the last 6 months...this is seriously a beautiful and dangerous haul! But I am really enjoying them-each bag has a special memory attached to it and they were all very hard to track down!
> Hope you like them too!



Very Pretty, esp the red. May  ask if its a Jumbo?


----------



## Eleftheria b

Here's a picture of my Chanel family. I have started collecting chanel items 6 months ago and there are already many members in my family. Let's hope that some new ones will be added by the end of the year


----------



## Eleftheria b

My furry friend felt a little left out so I had to include her in the picture. After all she is a part of my family


----------



## presvy

My collection of 4 years[emoji4]


----------



## presvy

Accessories are so additive that i cant stop buying


----------



## zhoube1228

lilacto said:


> Very Pretty, esp the red. May  ask if its a Jumbo?




It's a M/L red caviar with GHW from 2009. I heard 09 is the only year Chanel make this combo. Very hard to find. I think I only saw one bag twin after browsing the whole forum....


----------



## zhoube1228

ceedoan said:


> beautiful collection!! i can tell each piece was carefully thought out and searched for. isn't the search the best part?? i know tit is for me!! btw what card holder are u getting??




I know!!! Especially when you finally found it! I am getting a caviar chevron card holder in pink btw.


----------



## Eleftheria b

Janskie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I did my first Youtube handbag collection video. If y'all want to check it out and support it would be most appreciated. I have a very humble, tiny collection I started this 2016 but I hope y'all enjoy.
> 
> Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSoTXNWD9Jg
> 
> Also, check out my Instagram @fiercerenegade to check out in-depth, close, very nice, high quality pictures. jajajajaja



Nice collection and nice video. and you are adorable. i have the same burgundy boy in gh but in new medium .


----------



## AlShirLE

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> 
> Finally done !!!
> 
> I am happy !!




Love them all !


----------



## Miss CC

presvy said:


> My collection of 4 years[emoji4]



Love all the colors!!


----------



## erika726

Hey everyone! I only own 2 right now. A Vintage m/l flap bag and small flap.


----------



## auntynat

Mosman said:


> My Chanel family, after a few adjustment.
> Finally done !!!
> I am happy !!



Lovely collection, lots of different options and great colours! Enjoy


----------



## auntynat

zhoube1228 said:


> My humble collection so far... And a card holder coming on the way for my mini. They were all purchased within the last 6 months...this is seriously a beautiful and dangerous haul! But I am really enjoying them-each bag has a special memory attached to it and they were all very hard to track down!
> Hope you like them too!



Three great classics, and that's quite a collection for six months! Which do you use the most?


----------



## Jereni

Eleftheria b said:


> Here's a picture of my Chanel family. I have started collecting chanel items 6 months ago and there are already many members in my family. Let's hope that some new ones will be added by the end of the year
> 
> View attachment 3376884



Love your collection! That flap bag in the middle with the wavy stitching - do you have any mod shots with that? I just ran across it for sale pre loved and am intrigued by it.


----------



## Keribelle

Congrats on all your lovely amazing wonderful gorgeous Chanel collections! 
Still searching for my SF Black Jumbo in caviar with shw or ghw! Someday..... *sigh*


----------



## VernisCerise

My updated bag family



I think I just need a red mini, and maybe reissue, and I'm all set [emoji4] I hope


----------



## parisianescape

VernisCerise said:


> My updated bag family
> View attachment 3387848
> 
> 
> I think I just need a red mini, and maybe reissue, and I'm all set [emoji4] I hope



Beautiful family!


----------



## auntynat

VernisCerise said:


> My updated bag family
> View attachment 3387848
> 
> 
> I think I just need a red mini, and maybe reissue, and I'm all set [emoji4] I hope



What a great family! I have not seen this blue before,


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


GORGEOUS


----------



## Shan29

Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough. 

Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> 
> Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]



Gorgeous family! Is the bag on the right pink or silver?


----------



## Shan29

Handbagmenageri said:


> Gorgeous family! Is the bag on the right pink or silver?


Its a pink[emoji1] had a hard time hunting it down cos in 2014, i wasnt into chanel yet


----------



## NatLV

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> 
> Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]


beautiful family!! My obsession started on a vday as well, but in 2016


----------



## Shan29

NatLV said:


> beautiful family!! My obsession started on a vday as well, but in 2016



Ahh! Chanel released some cute vday bags the last few years but this year...did u see any? I saw discussion on the lucky charms o case and thats about it


----------



## NatLV

Shan29 said:


> Ahh! Chanel released some cute vday bags the last few years but this year...did u see any? I saw discussion on the lucky charms o case and thats about it


oh, I actually did not mean that I bought a vday themed bag. I only meant that I bought my first Chanel on Valentines in 2016 and this first bag started my obsession. Sorry for confusion..


----------



## Shan29

NatLV said:


> oh, I actually did not mean that I bought a vday themed bag. I only meant that I bought my first Chanel on Valentines in 2016 and this first bag started my obsession. Sorry for confusion..


 Oh! Sorry ..i didnt read carefully [emoji28] chanel..once u start, cant stop. I saw ur new boy. Has an edgy look![emoji106]


----------



## cityivy

My updated WOC collection


----------



## Jereni

cityivy said:


> My updated WOC collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389624



Love it! Is that the pink mademoiselle WOC?


----------



## cityivy

yup, the pink mademoiselle!


----------



## auntynat

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> 
> Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]


Great collection, is that a charcoal grey m/l. This is still on my list...! 
Enjoy!


----------



## brunchatchanels

Here are my seven Chanels.

@brunchatchanels


----------



## Shan29

auntynat said:


> Great collection, is that a charcoal grey m/l. This is still on my list...!
> Enjoy!



Yes! I was so surprised i could still find it in the boutiques months after it was released...guess not many people like metallics[emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

cityivy said:


> My updated WOC collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389624



Someone who loves wocs as much as I do [emoji7]. Great choices you've made!!


----------



## cityivy

Miss CC said:


> Someone who loves wocs as much as I do [emoji7]. Great choices you've made!!



i do love wocs!  i find them low maintenance since don't carry much and like having my hands free.  i bought a square mini recently, and i still like that the woc is sleeker/less bulky.


----------



## Emerson

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> I love your grey flap on the left, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

My humble family ...I'm getting on the Chanel obsession ( yikes!) [emoji4]


----------



## TeriT

Kendie26 said:


> My humble family ...I'm getting on the Chanel obsession ( yikes!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391480



Lovely collection.  I believe that is a reissue with the gold hardware. It is stunning. Can I ask you for more details on that style? Thanks!


----------



## NatLV

Kendie26 said:


> My humble family ...I'm getting on the Chanel obsession ( yikes!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391480


very nice!!!! love every piece, especially the little blue beauty


----------



## Kendie26

TeriT said:


> Lovely collection.  I believe that is a reissue with the gold hardware. It is stunning. Can I ask you for more details on that style? Thanks!



Hi & thank you TeriT! Here's the tag in case you wanted an SA to assist you finding one. I purchased this mini reissue flap with matte gold chain this at Saks this spring. I consider myself a Chanel rookie in training so I have much to learn but I am now obsessed-yikes! Let me know if any particular questions. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

NatLV said:


> very nice!!!! love every piece, especially the little blue beauty


kindest thanks NatLV....that color blew me away the second I saw it so I had to have it  & I love that I have nothing else remotely close to that color!


----------



## Kendie26

TeriT said:


> Lovely collection.  I believe that is a reissue with the gold hardware. It is stunning. Can I ask you for more details on that style? Thanks!



TeriT-Truly sorry I forgot to attach the pic of the tag in my last reply! 
Sorry everyone for hogging up the thread... Bye![emoji1327][emoji4]


----------



## TeriT

Kendie26 said:


> TeriT-Truly sorry I forgot to attach the pic of the tag in my last reply!
> Sorry everyone for hogging up the thread... Bye![emoji1327][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391981



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Purrsey

It's a day of airing for my some of my Chanel bags (among others). Not the prettiest portrait but a gentle reminder do air your bags once in while when they are not in use regularly


----------



## Marylin

Purrsey said:


> It's a day of airing for my some of my Chanel bags (among others). Not the prettiest portrait but a gentle reminder do air your bags once in while when they are not in use regularly
> View attachment 3392404


Amazing collection! Why don't you use them regularly, if I may ask? Some of them seem very versatile. Especially the GST, I use my black tote almost every day. Maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## Purrsey

Marylin said:


> Amazing collection! Why don't you use them regularly, if I may ask? Some of them seem very versatile. Especially the GST, I use my black tote almost every day. Maybe I shouldn't...



Thanks. I have been on doc instruction to be on home rest (preggy  ) for months and I hardly have the chance to use the bags. 
However yes the GST has been my daily bag since I got her a week or so ago. I'm in love with this bag so much I need a black one (this is burgundy). She is here in the group just for cameo appearance lol.


----------



## VernisCerise

parisianescape said:


> Beautiful family!



Thank you!! 



auntynat said:


> What a great family! I have not seen this blue before,



Thanks , it's a navy blue/marine from 14 cruise  [emoji170]


----------



## VernisCerise

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> 
> Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]



I really like the vanity case bag  great family!


----------



## VernisCerise

Purrsey said:


> It's a day of airing for my some of my Chanel bags (among others). Not the prettiest portrait but a gentle reminder do air your bags once in while when they are not in use regularly
> View attachment 3392404



Beautiful family, I like variety


----------



## ChanelAddicts

My bundle of joy


----------



## lolalein

ChanelAddicts said:


> My bundle of joy



What model is the right one next to the Gst ? Beautiful collection btw


----------



## Vanana

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3389264
> 
> Felt inspired to do a family portrait today[emoji846] i started with a vday 2014 bag 2 years back and some time last year, had the realization that one chanel will not be enough.
> 
> Im hoping to get the trendy cc one day and a j12...[emoji94]



Beautiful and unique choices - nice mix of classic style with beautiful limited colors that are versatile. I especially love the pink and the dark silver/charcoal grey. goes with everything but yet so special. lovely collection with rare and beautiful choices!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

lolalein said:


> What model is the right one next to the Gst ? Beautiful collection btw



Not sure on the name but here's the tag


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> My humble family ...I'm getting on the Chanel obsession ( yikes!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391480



dang girl, you waltzed into Chanel forum with a bang!! i love your family (so far) and i'm thinking you'll be adding more and more... like we all do. it's like Chanel casts a spell on everyone (or voodoo) LOL!!! this is me every day thinking about my next Chanel purchase:


----------



## ceedoan

Purrsey said:


> It's a day of airing for my some of my Chanel bags (among others). Not the prettiest portrait but a gentle reminder do air your bags once in while when they are not in use regularly
> View attachment 3392404



gorgeous family!! can't help but go gaga over the hermes too


----------



## ceedoan

presvy said:


> Accessories are so additive that i cant stop buying



wow!! amazing jewelry collection!! 



VernisCerise said:


> My updated bag family
> View attachment 3387848
> 
> 
> I think I just need a red mini, and maybe reissue, and I'm all set [emoji4] I hope



love this family! i think you need both the mini and reissue (but i don't think you'll be done lol)


----------



## Shan29

Vanana said:


> Beautiful and unique choices - nice mix of classic style with beautiful limited colors that are versatile. I especially love the pink and the dark silver/charcoal grey. goes with everything but yet so special. lovely collection with rare and beautiful choices!!!



Thank u[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> dang girl, you waltzed into Chanel forum with a bang!! i love your family (so far) and i'm thinking you'll be adding more and more... like we all do. it's like Chanel casts a spell on everyone (or voodoo) LOL!!! this is me every day thinking about my next Chanel purchase:


Ha, that totally cracked me up ceedoan!!  I only had the pre loved perforated flap for a little while as my only Chanel, & then I guess one might say this forum had a heavy influence  on my new obsession with the brand, thus I picked up my beloved mini reissue, boy wallet & blue card case. I certainly understand the slippery slope now w/ Chanel. Thanks to all of you lovelies!


----------



## BagLady14

My little Chanel family


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> My little Chanel family
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393809


Love them all! Great photo....they look so well-behaved, like they all get along so well (tehehe). Gorgeous bags


----------



## Purselover86

Starting my Chanel family[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




The medallion tote was my dream bag and I finally got one!


----------



## Purselover86

presvy said:


> Accessories are so additive that i cant stop buying



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So pretty


----------



## presvy

Purselover86 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So pretty



Thank you[emoji7]


----------



## presvy

ceedoan said:


> wow!! amazing jewelry collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> love this family! i think you need both the mini and reissue (but i don't think you'll be done lol)



Thank you[emoji7]


----------



## Elsbeth_

brunchatchanels said:


> Here are my seven Chanels.
> 
> @brunchatchanels



Yes, happy to see someone else with loads of black bags in their Chanel collection


----------



## VernisCerise

ceedoan said:


> love this family! i think you need both the mini and reissue (but i don't think you'll be done lol)



Thank you! Yeah, I'm trying to pace myself, one bag at a time [emoji16]


----------



## lolalein

ChanelAddicts said:


> Not sure on the name but here's the tag



Thanks a lot


----------



## Marylin

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. I have been on doc instruction to be on home rest (preggy  ) for months and I hardly have the chance to use the bags.
> However yes the GST has been my daily bag since I got her a week or so ago. I'm in love with this bag so much I need a black one (this is burgundy). She is here in the group just for cameo appearance lol.


Apologies, for just answering now. Thank you for taking the time to reply.
Congrats on being pregnant! The perfect reason to give yourself and your bags a rest! Love the burgundy! 
All the best to you!


----------



## sandysu123

Hi, I have been on PurseForum forever, but always as a reader! However, I decided to post my Chanel family portrait today. My caviar black flap is new from last year. The other two are vintage!


----------



## Miss CC

sandysu123 said:


> Hi, I have been on PurseForum forever, but always as a reader! However, I decided to post my Chanel family portrait today. My caviar black flap is new from last year. The other two are vintage!
> View attachment 3400930



Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Khanh

linette.ll said:


> thank you! i'm not sure if i can do that here.. but i'll pm u in abit. Anyway, it's from a personal seller, not consignment online store.


Can you share the seller to me too please


----------



## sandysu123

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous bags!!



Thank you!!


----------



## calflu




----------



## Marlee

sandysu123 said:


> Hi, I have been on PurseForum forever, but always as a reader! However, I decided to post my Chanel family portrait today. My caviar black flap is new from last year. The other two are vintage!
> View attachment 3400930



Beautiful family!


----------



## Binwick

Here is my family portrait!


----------



## sandysu123

Binwick said:


> Here is my family portrait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402036



So pretty!  I love the red!


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLady14 said:


> My little Chanel family
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393809



Your family is perfect!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Binwick said:


> Here is my family portrait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402036



I love your family!!


----------



## Purselover86

calflu said:


> View attachment 3401716



[emoji7] these colours!


----------



## jchen815

sandysu123 said:


> Hi, I have been on PurseForum forever, but always as a reader! However, I decided to post my Chanel family portrait today. My caviar black flap is new from last year. The other two are vintage!
> View attachment 3400930



I love your vintage Diana!


----------



## Miss CC

Binwick said:


> Here is my family portrait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402036



Great choices!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Elsbeth_

Binwick said:


> Here is my family portrait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402036



What a beautiful selection!


----------



## Cconit

My babies


----------



## Dextersmom

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3403269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies



What a pretty family you have!!


----------



## sandysu123

jchen815 said:


> I love your vintage Diana!


Thank you! I recently bought this from a vintage seller I often buy from and was so surprised that even though it is 22 years old, it is still in excellent condition. There are no scratches and it's still smooth! I have recently become a big fan of vintage Chanel!


----------



## Miss CC

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3403269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies



Great collection. Love all your boys!!


----------



## Emerson

My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Miss CC

Emerson said:


> My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404174



Beautiful family!! Love that so black reissue!!


----------



## mia55

My small family. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## traumamama

Emerson said:


> My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404174


Beautiful collection and Loving that so black chevron!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Emerson said:


> My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404174


Love your middle row, especially the reissue. What size is the reissue, 225 or 226?


----------



## calflu

My SLGs


----------



## Purselover86

[emoji173]️ Happy Family waiting for new members haha [emoji166]


----------



## Chimel

Lovely collections


----------



## Elsbeth_

Emerson said:


> My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404174



Another black bag lover, I plead guilty as well . Your collection is stunning!


----------



## Emerson

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family!! Love that so black reissue!!



Thank you so much! Yes the reissue is the latest acquisition, still waiting to take her out!



traumamama said:


> Beautiful collection and Loving that so black chevron!!!



Thank you, the so black chevron and the boy tote are my two favorites at the moment! 



Chanel923 said:


> Love your middle row, especially the reissue. What size is the reissue, 225 or 226?


Thank you! It's a 226! 



Elsbeth_ said:


> Another black bag lover, I plead guilty as well . Your collection is stunning!



Thank you so much! Haha, My only colored bag is b35, an etoupe! Everything else is black!  So is most of my wardrobe... Ahhhh!


----------



## cruz_andmama

My beautiful little family that i started 9 months ago
The chevron wallet was the most recent purchase and while I've had a really good year, i think i'll leave it at this and just admire everyone else's purchases


----------



## auntynat

Hi, beautiful collection! I am thinking about the mademoiselle reissue like yours, how are you finding it? There is one left in my city and its on hold for me until tomorrow.


----------



## cruz_andmama

auntynat said:


> Hi, beautiful collection! I am thinking about the mademoiselle reissue like yours, how are you finding it? There is one left in my city and its on hold for me until tomorrow.



Hi auntynat, was your message to me?
Which bag were you asking about, the reissue rhw or the mademoiselle vintage ghw?

If you were referring to mademoiselle vintage, i absolutely love mine. I thought I'd have to be careful with the soft sheepskin but i haven't really babied it too much and i love the strap length, perfect for crossbody wear. I have the medium size and it fits a good amount, it's the same size as old medium boy.
You're from Sydney too yeh, which colour/size are you thinking of buying?


----------



## Miss CC

calflu said:


> My SLGs
> 
> View attachment 3404388



Beautiful slgs!!  Love the pops of color [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

cruz_andmama said:


> My beautiful little family that i started 9 months ago
> The chevron wallet was the most recent purchase and while I've had a really good year, i think i'll leave it at this and just admire everyone else's purchases
> 
> View attachment 3404966



Lovely family [emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

My Chanel Family. Accesories are not included in the pic[emoji4]


----------



## auntynat

Icyss said:


> My Chanel Family. Accesories are not included in the pic[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407771
> View attachment 3407772



Great collection, I love the pop of colour via the mini!


----------



## auntynat

cruz_andmama said:


> Hi auntynat, was your message to me?
> Which bag were you asking about, the reissue rhw or the mademoiselle vintage ghw?
> 
> If you were referring to mademoiselle vintage, i absolutely love mine. I thought I'd have to be careful with the soft sheepskin but i haven't really babied it too much and i love the strap length, perfect for crossbody wear. I have the medium size and it fits a good amount, it's the same size as old medium boy.
> You're from Sydney too yeh, which colour/size are you thinking of buying?



Thanks for the feedback. And yes, in Sydney. It's a small small Chanel world!


----------



## luprisu

Emerson said:


> My little all black family! Happy not to add any more for now and live through other tpf's beautiful new purchases! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404174


I love this collection. What's the name of the tote?


----------



## Elsbeth_

Icyss said:


> My Chanel Family. Accesories are not included in the pic[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407771
> View attachment 3407772


Nice collection you have!! Beautiful black basics and some pops of colour!!


----------



## Emerson

luprisu said:


> I love this collection. What's the name of the tote?



Oh thank you so much! The boy tote is from Cruise 15, and the tote on the left is from Cruise 16. Both are just called large shopping tote on the tags!! Sorry, not of much help!


----------



## Rami00

The updated collection.


----------



## NatLV

Rami00 said:


> The updated collection.


love it!! each piece is dreamy


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## auntynat

Rami00 said:


> The updated collection.



Beautiful collection!


----------



## auntynat

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3412877
> View attachment 3412879



What a great collection! Loving the blues, enjoy!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Rami00 said:


> The updated collection.



Love each piece!!


----------



## Jemmie

I like a lot of variety in the things I wear, and buying second hand makes it easier for me to afford to do so. Plus it's cool that some of these bags are almost the same age as me and they still look good. Here's a photo of my vintage family!


----------



## Capucine

My small fam (started with the big boy in February)


----------



## Miss CC

Capucine said:


> View attachment 3415359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small fam (started with the big boy in February)



Beautiful family. I really love that woc color!!  So does that mean you decided to keep it?


----------



## ceedoan

Capucine said:


> View attachment 3415359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small fam (started with the big boy in February)



so pretty!! such beautiful pieces. i would love that same color and chevron quilting on the WOC in a square or rect mini size!!


----------



## Capucine

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family. I really love that woc color!!  So does that mean you decided to keep it?





ceedoan said:


> so pretty!! such beautiful pieces. i would love that same color and chevron quilting on the WOC in a square or rect mini size!!



Thank you, yes it's such a lovely color, although it has more coral/orange undertones IRL. I finally decided to keep it and just love it now 
I think I saw a boy in the same color, I believe it's S16 so maybe they have it in mini


----------



## honeymania

Got addicted to Chanel 4 months ago.  I am very grateful for the lovely members of this forum who gave me their SA contact so I can hunt down my obsession


----------



## ceedoan

honeymania said:


> Got addicted to Chanel 4 months ago.  I am very grateful for the lovely members of this forum who gave me their SA contact so I can hunt down my obsession
> View attachment 3417466
> View attachment 3417467
> View attachment 3417468
> View attachment 3417469



wow, what a beautiful chanel family!! (and quick too!!!) i have never seen that white WOC before, only the boy version. and your SLG's!! all great choices.


----------



## ceedoan

Capucine said:


> Thank you, yes it's such a lovely color, *although it has more coral/orange undertones IRL*. I finally decided to keep it and just love it now
> I think I saw a boy in the same color, I believe it's S16 so maybe they have it in mini



love that about this particular pink!! i just generally gravitate towards pink/fuchsia/coral so this is right up my color alley. lol


----------



## aly2016

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3364337
> 
> 
> Some bags came and left along with time. These are what I currently keep. Also have my timeless clutch and ballerinas. Hermes convert on SLG so have already let go of my Chanel wallets.
> 
> Eyeing on a Le Boy next


----------



## Miss CC

honeymania said:


> Got addicted to Chanel 4 months ago.  I am very grateful for the lovely members of this forum who gave me their SA contact so I can hunt down my obsession
> View attachment 3417466
> View attachment 3417467
> View attachment 3417468
> View attachment 3417469



Very nice collection!!


----------



## zeronohiya

My now outdated collection




I sold my Chanel wallet and caviar maxi for the lambskin chevron maxi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I am a lambskin convert [emoji137]

View attachment 3417544


View attachment 3417546


----------



## Elsbeth_

honeymania said:


> Got addicted to Chanel 4 months ago.  I am very grateful for the lovely members of this forum who gave me their SA contact so I can hunt down my obsession
> View attachment 3417466
> View attachment 3417467
> View attachment 3417468
> View attachment 3417469



WOW!! I'm wondering what your collection might look like in 4 years time . Enjoy all of your lovely purchases!


----------



## Elsbeth_

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3417539
> 
> 
> My now outdated collection
> 
> View attachment 3417540
> 
> 
> I sold my Chanel wallet and caviar maxi for the lambskin chevron maxi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I am a lambskin convert [emoji137]
> 
> View attachment 3417544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417546



Sadly I can't see your latest 2 pictures. I must say I like the choices you have made, you've got a beautiful mix in sizes, models, colours, materials, ages, ...


----------



## robtee

blkclk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for welcoming me to purseforum and all of the wonderful messages! I feel like I have a new family! Sorry for the delay for the pictures, my children got sick and of course they come first! Here are some portraits of my other family - Chanel! I did a group shot and then close ups... Hope that you enjoy!



[emoji7]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

L





ml143 said:


> Wow! So many beautiful collections in here[emoji7] I just started my collection last year, so mine is just a small collection yet, but hoping that it will be bigger with some nudes and colors[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370910


 Love love love your collection! [emoji7]
Just started mine like last week ( a Vintage one too) any trusted Vintage reseller you would recommend? You can always PM [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

calflu said:


> View attachment 3401716



You got me at Pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️! Gorg!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

sandysu123 said:


> Thank you! I recently bought this from a vintage seller I often buy from and was so surprised that even though it is 22 years old, it is still in excellent condition. There are no scratches and it's still smooth! I have recently become a big fan of vintage Chanel!



Love love your vintage Diana! I'm into vintage Chanel and this baby is on my  wishlist [emoji173]️[emoji92]. May I ask where you got it from? Please PM the details if you don't minds [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Elsbeth_ said:


> Nice collection you have!! Beautiful black basics and some pops of colour!!



Beautiful collection dear! [emoji1360][emoji173]️


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Jemmie said:


> I like a lot of variety in the things I wear, and buying second hand makes it easier for me to afford to do so. Plus it's cool that some of these bags are almost the same age as me and they still look good. Here's a photo of my vintage family!
> View attachment 3414186



I love vintage too. Beautiful collection [emoji7][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Capucine said:


> View attachment 3415359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small fam (started with the big boy in February)



I love that Woc. What is the name of the colour and do you think I can still get it here in Europe? I'm so into pink but that shade is so out of this world [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Capucine said:


> View attachment 3415359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small fam (started with the big boy in February)


I totally adore your family! What a pretty pic


----------



## essiedub

Jemmie said:


> I like a lot of variety in the things I wear, and buying second hand makes it easier for me to afford to do so. Plus it's cool that some of these bags are almost the same age as me and they still look good. Here's a photo of my vintage family!
> View attachment 3414186



Very Nice vintage collection *jemmie*.  I agree on the variety!  Which one is your most frequently used vs. your favorite? I am totally intrigued by the red one with the fabulous chain ...can you show the interior?  You should also post these in the Chanel "vintage thread"


----------



## Iamslaxmi

Beautiful


----------



## Elsbeth_

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> L
> Love love love your collection! [emoji7]
> Just started mine like last week ( a Vintage one too) any trusted Vintage reseller you would recommend? You can always PM [emoji4]



Please do a reveal!! Or a family pic after you stopped by the boutique in BXL


----------



## Jemmie

essiedub said:


> Very Nice vintage collection *jemmie*.  I agree on the variety!  Which one is your most frequently used vs. your favorite? I am totally intrigued by the red one with the fabulous chain ...can you show the interior?  You should also post these in the Chanel "vintage thread"



@essiedub Thanks  I recently started my collection after realizing that I am a collector not a seller haha. However, I had to stop myself because it is addictive and I love finding a good deal. I like the black lizard skin one the most because even though it's made out of an exotic material, it is still understated. I also like the red one because of the chain, which still looks great even though it was made 20+ yrs ago. I was a little anxious because I haven't seen any other bags with this chain, so I was wondering if the owner altered it/personalized it and it wasn't original. However, I eventually found a black version of same type of bag, but it had a different chain that was also multi-strand. 

Sure, I'll definitely post this on the vintage page as well as the inside of the red bag.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Elsbeth_ said:


> Please do a reveal!! Or a family pic after you stopped by the boutique in BXL


I just jumped on the "Chanel" train lately, so I still have a long list to go through. All the basics first and than see how my addiction, and my CC will take me  lol. I'll def share my journey with all of you. Let's first hope that Customs will release my baby as I've been waiting for it for quite some time now. Any experiences with the Belgian Customs Elsbeth? I'll start a "Belgian TPF'er Thread" so it's easier to find such info back and share "Country specific info/intel)" 
Have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Elsbeth_

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I just jumped on the "Chanel" train lately, so I still have a long list to go through. All the basics first and than see how my addiction, and my CC will take me  lol. I'll def share my journey with all of you. Let's first hope that Customs will release my baby as I've been waiting for it for quite some time now. Any experiences with the Belgian Customs Elsbeth? I'll start a "Belgian TPF'er Thread" so it's easier to find such info back and share "Country specific info/intel)"
> Have a lovely Sunday



Ooooo, bag at custums? Did the package say Chanel? In that case they will probably sent it to France first for authentification. This can take some time (months). If France say it's a fake I think it will be destroyed as the bag will be labeled 'counterfeit '. Hope all works out!


----------



## ceedoan

calflu said:


> My SLGs
> 
> View attachment 3404388



a fellow SLG addict like me!!!  love your collection calflu! i'm still missing a camellia print one, a 1/2 zip and a zippy coin purse in my collection. it seems like it's never-ending though. i keep seeing little gems i want!! LOL 



Icyss said:


> My Chanel Family. Accesories are not included in the pic[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407771
> View attachment 3407772



beautiful family!!



zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3417539
> 
> 
> My now outdated collection
> 
> View attachment 3417540
> 
> 
> I sold my Chanel wallet and caviar maxi for the lambskin chevron maxi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️* I am a lambskin convert* [emoji137]
> 
> View attachment 3417544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417546



yay! fellow lambskin lover here.


----------



## essiedub

Elsbeth_ said:


> Ooooo, bag at custums? Did the package say Chanel? In that case they will probably sent it to France first for authentification. This can take some time (months). If France say it's a fake I think it will be destroyed as the bag will be labeled 'counterfeit '. Hope all works out!



Wow, that's a big cooperative effort between the 2 countries.  Who in France does the authentication..someone in customs? And if deemed counterfeit (not saying it is) do they notify and show the destroyed bag? What if someone just says it is counterfeit, says it has been destroyed, but then just keeps it?  
*rosysLuxuryCloset*...sending you good vibes. Hope to see you post your bag soon


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Elsbeth_ said:


> Ooooo, bag at custums? Did the package say Chanel? In that case they will probably sent it to France first for authentification. This can take some time (months). If France say it's a fake I think it will be destroyed as the bag will be labeled 'counterfeit '. Hope all works out!






essiedub said:


> Wow, that's a big cooperative effort between the 2 countries.  Who in France does the authentication..someone in customs? And if deemed counterfeit (not saying it is) do they notify and show the destroyed bag? What if someone just says it is counterfeit, says it has been destroyed, but then just keeps it?
> *rosysLuxuryCloset*...sending you good vibes. Hope to see you post your bag soon



Hello ladies, I don't know if the package says chanel bag, this is the first time I order a bag online. I do hope it's not a fake as I purchased it from Lollipuff (the CEO of it is Bebefuzz who is a respectable member on TPF) they scan all items before listing and they guarantee authenticity as well as they offer authentication service. I wanted to wait till the bag is here before requesting an authentication from the lovely Roku but customs may take forever so I just sent a request to her. I didn't know that the Belgian customs will ship every chanel bag entering the country to France. Are you sure about that?  As Essiedub said, that' a huge amount of effort to inspect a vintage bag and if they claim it's a fake and I never get it, I'll just ask for my money back from the seller. or Paypal eventually. Thanks @essiedub for the good vibes, this bag will be my first chanel and it means a lot to me . Will def keep you updated. Are you also from Be if I may ask?


----------



## Elsbeth_

Hi Rosy, by no means did I want to scare you, but this is what happened to someone I know. Her package said Chanel on the label so customs send it to Chanel in France to get it authenticated (I guess that they don't feel comfortable doing this themselves?). 
Apparently the word Chanel on a package can work as a red flag @ customs (this does not mean some packages don't just pass, I find that getting something cleared through customs is sometimes a hit or miss process). Her bag was found authentic and so she got her bag, but with a big time delay. I'm not sure what they would have done if they thought it was a fake, but I can't imagine they would just send the bag to the buyer (as copies are illegal). Again chances are you do not have to deal with this, but there is this as a possibility.   

As stated before, I hope all works out for you!!


----------



## essiedub

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Hello ladies, I don't know if the package says chanel bag, this is the first time I order a bag online. I do hope it's not a fake as I purchased it from Lollipuff (the CEO of it is Bebefuzz who is a respectable member on TPF) they scan all items before listing and they guarantee authenticity as well as they offer authentication service. I wanted to wait till the bag is here before requesting an authentication from the lovely Roku but customs may take forever so I just sent a request to her. I didn't know that the Belgian customs will ship every chanel bag entering the country to France. Are you sure about that?  As Essiedub said, that' a huge amount of effort to inspect a vintage bag and if they claim it's a fake and I never get it, I'll just ask for my money back from the seller. or Paypal eventually. Thanks @essiedub for the good vibes, this bag will be my first chanel and it means a lot to me . Will def keep you updated. Are you also from Be if I may ask?



Hi *rosy*, no I'm not from Belgium.  I'm from the USA, California. I learn so much on these threads...never knew about these customs regulations that were discussing.  I also learned that duty is very high in the Netherlands to the point where people think twice before purchasing .  Anyway, I see you're relatively new here...welcome!  Hope to see your bag soon


----------



## Ice24

My Chanel family


----------



## Mimisupu

My small but growing family ... 

Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar with GHW
Chanel Medium Black Caviar with SHW
Chanel WOC Black Caviar with GHW
Chanel Timeless Clutch Black Caviar with SHW


----------



## auntynat

Mimisupu said:


> My small but growing family ...
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar with GHW
> Chanel Medium Black Caviar with SHW
> Chanel WOC Black Caviar with GHW
> Chanel Timeless Clutch Black Caviar with SHW



Great classics, a lovely collection!


----------



## auntynat

Ice24 said:


> My Chanel family



Wow, a large and diverse collection. Love the Coco. Enjoy!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Ice24 said:


> My Chanel family



Beautiful selection Ice24!!



Mimisupu said:


> My small but growing family ...
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar with GHW
> Chanel Medium Black Caviar with SHW
> Chanel WOC Black Caviar with GHW
> Chanel Timeless Clutch Black Caviar with SHW



I'm loving the black theme!!


----------



## Ice24

auntynat said:


> Wow, a large and diverse collection. Love the Coco. Enjoy!


Short of classic flap into the collection


----------



## Mimisupu

auntynat said:


> Great classics, a lovely collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Mimisupu

Elsbeth_ said:


> Beautiful selection Ice24!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the black theme!!



Thanks!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Hi everyone!
I finally had a chance to take a pic of my Chanel family. I mainly collect classics, with the exception of the vintage Kelly. 

Black Vintage Jumbo XL lambskin ghw
Black Jumbo caviar ghw
Black Reissue 226 with ghw
Red Square Mini caviar shw
Blue Rectangular Mini lambskin light ghw
And Vintage Kelly caviar ghw
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ashlie

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3403269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies



Your collection is so beautiful.... I think I just died. Haha. What size is the shrimp colored boy?! [emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my Chanel family. I mainly collect classics, with the exception of the vintage Kelly.
> 
> Black Vintage Jumbo XL lambskin ghw
> Black Jumbo caviar ghw
> Black Reissue 226 with ghw
> Red Square Mini caviar shw
> Blue Rectangular Mini lambskin light ghw
> And Vintage Kelly caviar ghw
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3423931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423933


Love your family, especially the reissue. Thinking of adding one to my family but still deciding on SHW or GHW but distress calfskin for sure.


----------



## Cconit

ashlie said:


> Your collection is so beautiful.... I think I just died. Haha. What size is the shrimp colored boy?! [emoji7]


The color is called dark beige the lighting is horrible in the pic but it's in new medium.


----------



## Arabesque2426

Here's my small Chanel bag collection. I usually pick colors other than black in other brands so I'm not sure how I ended up with mostly black Chanel bags. My least used bag is the WOC d/t its size but I love the Camellia so much I can't let it go. Someday, I'd love to add a reissue in aged calfskin/RHW in perfect purple color!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Chanel923 said:


> Love your family, especially the reissue. Thinking of adding one to my family but still deciding on SHW or GHW but distress calfskin for sure.



Thank you, dear!
I love the reissue. It's my most used bag 
I'm a ghw girl so i'll definitely vote for ghw


----------



## Arabesque2426

Oops, not sure why photo didn't show with my last post. Here goes....


----------



## Hermesick

My Chanel family, all happy together


----------



## Elsbeth_

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together



Wow!! That's a big family! [emoji7]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my Chanel family. I mainly collect classics, with the exception of the vintage Kelly.
> 
> Black Vintage Jumbo XL lambskin ghw
> Black Jumbo caviar ghw
> Black Reissue 226 with ghw
> Red Square Mini caviar shw
> Blue Rectangular Mini lambskin light ghw
> And Vintage Kelly caviar ghw
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3423931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423933


 your family!


----------



## AAngela

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my Chanel family. I mainly collect classics, with the exception of the vintage Kelly.
> 
> Black Vintage Jumbo XL lambskin ghw
> Black Jumbo caviar ghw
> Black Reissue 226 with ghw
> Red Square Mini caviar shw
> Blue Rectangular Mini lambskin light ghw
> And Vintage Kelly caviar ghw
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3423931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423933


Gorgeous collection


----------



## Miss CC

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together



Beautiful family!!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

This thread is heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Here is my small but lovely collection
	

		
			
		

		
	



In order of purchase:

Sunglasses black/gold (purchased last year)

WOC black caviar ghw (purchased preloved last year, bag was made year 13/14)

M/L classic flap black caviar ghw (purchased this February from Bond St)

Card holder black lambskin (purchased in July from Bond St)

I never knew how much I loved black and gold until I stumbled across Chanel [emoji7] but I think my next purchase will have to be a pop of colour. Currently on ban island for the foreseeable future [emoji20].


----------



## Miss CC

TheGoofyCat said:


> This thread is heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here is my small but lovely collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428554
> 
> In order of purchase:
> 
> Sunglasses black/gold (purchased last year)
> 
> WOC black caviar ghw (purchased preloved last year, bag was made year 13/14)
> 
> M/L classic flap black caviar ghw (purchased this February from Bond St)
> 
> Card holder black lambskin (purchased in July from Bond St)
> 
> I never knew how much I loved black and gold until I stumbled across Chanel [emoji7] but I think my next purchase will have to be a pop of colour. Currently on ban island for the foreseeable future [emoji20].



Beautiful collection [emoji173]️


----------



## luprisu

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together


Beautiful family!


----------



## shinypenny

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together



literally wow-ed out loud  -- gorgeous family!


----------



## lizpia

Very nice !


----------



## chaizsky

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together


enviable collection, for sure!


----------



## eus

My collection is complete with my new coco handle [emoji4] yay! Sorry some lv's in there. 


Can you tell I love flaps with front locks and crossbody straps? [emoji7]


----------



## Shan29

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together



I spy the trendy cc bowling! Hows the bag may I ask? Is it too short for crossbody? Is it good for a daily work bag? Sorry for bombarding you[emoji1][emoji1] but i havent seen anyone do a reveal for the bag!


----------



## Miss CC

eus said:


> My collection is complete with my new coco handle [emoji4] yay! Sorry some lv's in there.
> View attachment 3432639
> 
> Can you tell I love flaps with front locks and crossbody straps? [emoji7]



Beautiful family!!


----------



## leooh

my mini Chanel collection, hope to be able to add some chevron and slgs in the future[emoji4]


----------



## bobee25

My chanel collection hoping to add black m/l silver hardware


----------



## Limelightlane

My mini family!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

My family portrait... Yes I know I love black!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kathydep

The motto of my Chanel family... NO CLASSICS HERE! lol!


----------



## TraceySH

So these are just my boys! missing are the Trendy CC triplets and the Pagoda twins and the Antica. The blue is enroute from the adoption agency AKA Neimans.


----------



## makeupmama

Here is an updated portrait of my Chanel family. Obviously in dire need of color. Hahaha! The Red Boy is the star, for sure  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## princessmaggie

It's just a little square mini collection! I love them worn cross body! I just let my navy caviar square mini go as I think I've just become more of a lambskin lover! Have my heart set on a baby pink and a light beige to finish this collection but these seem to be impossible to find!


----------



## winnipoo

TraceySH said:


> So these are just my boys! missing are the Trendy CC triplets and the Pagoda twins and the Antica. The blue is enroute from the adoption agency AKA Neimans.
> 
> View attachment 3439358
> View attachment 3439360



Love your red boy!


----------



## TraceySH

winnipoo said:


> Love your red boy!


Thank you! That was a big splurge for a little bag. The color is such a great alternative to black black black!!


----------



## Katzilla

Addicted to CC .....is not easy to quit!!??!!


----------



## Katzilla

Add little bright and bling


----------



## Katzilla

Something fun


----------



## chanel79

my chanel brooch family portrait
.[emoji445] wouldn't you think my collection's complete[emoji445]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3439570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a little square mini collection! I love them worn cross body! I just let my navy caviar square mini go as I think I've just become more of a lambskin lover! Have my heart set on a baby pink and a light beige to finish this collection but these seem to be impossible to find!



My favourite colours too! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

chanel79 said:


> my chanel brooch family portrait
> .[emoji445] wouldn't you think my collection's complete[emoji445]



Had that beautiful baguette brooch in my hands but DH didn't like it . Do you wear them often? Really have to have one at least..


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Katzilla said:


> Addicted to CC .....is not easy to quit!!??!!
> View attachment 3440056
> View attachment 3440057



Lovely collection and beautiful pictures. 
Something about Vintage that fascinates me. It has so much soul/ character to it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chanel79

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Had that beautiful baguette brooch in my hands but DH didn't like it . Do you wear them often? Really have to have one at least..


I just bought them the past few weeks. Just wore the baguette at home just to get use to wearing a brooch. Lol. But can't wait for fall so I can use it on my blazers.just have to be careful and place it on my right side so it doesn't hit  chain straps of my bag


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

chanel79 said:


> I just bought them the past few weeks. Just wore the baguette at home just to get use to wearing a brooch. Lol. But can't wait for fall so I can use it on my blazers.just have to be careful and place it on my right side so it doesn't hit  chain straps of my bag



This is so cute, wearing things around in the house when you don't have any occasions to wear them. I do that too [emoji85]lol. 

I tried the brooch in the store on my white t-shirt as it was a hot day and it looked a bit over the top of course. Hubby said "No" probably because it didn't fit the casual outfit. I'll probably get it anyway lol 

Here is a pic from the Chanel store


----------



## Ladybc75

Hermesick said:


> View attachment 3425286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, all happy together



Collection goal [emoji1490]


----------



## chanel79

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so cute, wearing things around in the house when you don't have any occasions to wear them. I do that too [emoji85]lol.
> 
> I tried the brooch in the store on my white t-shirt as it was a hot day and it looked a bit over the top of course. Hubby said "No" probably because it didn't fit the casual outfit. I'll probably get it anyway lol
> 
> Here is a pic from the Chanel store
> 
> View attachment 3440159


Yup that's so cute [emoji7]. I think i tried that look also


----------



## ironic568

Katzilla said:


> Add little bright and bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440059
> 
> View attachment 3440061



Wow, you have some unique and gorgeous bags here


----------



## Vanana

kathydep said:


> The motto of my Chanel family... NO CLASSICS HERE! lol!


Love both classic and seasonal. you have great fun variety here! beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

TraceySH said:


> So these are just my boys! missing are the Trendy CC triplets and the Pagoda twins and the Antica. The blue is enroute from the adoption agency AKA Neimans.
> 
> View attachment 3439358
> View attachment 3439360



the queen of handsome boys!


----------



## Vanana

makeupmama said:


> Here is an updated portrait of my Chanel family. Obviously in dire need of color. Hahaha! The Red Boy is the star, for sure  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439368


But I like how conscientious/strategically your collection represent the basic needs!  small black for cross body/casual in classic style/HW combo, a larger size classic in the reissue style so that it's lighter in weight, a casual bucket, and a classy tote for semi-casual, then the boy bag in a chic smaller size to add a new style/silhouette in a pop of perfect red.  Adding a few more fun pops of color would be great, but totally see the great coverage you got there.....


----------



## makeupmama

Katzilla said:


> Addicted to CC .....is not easy to quit!!??!!
> View attachment 3440056
> View attachment 3440057


LOVE them all!


----------



## Frillylily

Beautiful collection! Love each and every one. My kinda gal!


----------



## chanelandbooks

Here's my little Chanel family!
- Vintage mini classic flap in black lambskin with gold hardware;
- Medium classic flap in black lambskin with silver hardware;
- 2.55 reissue 225 flap in black wool knit with gold hardware; and
- Burgundy lambskin WOC from the Paris-Salzburg collection.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so cute, wearing things around in the house when you don't have any occasions to wear them. I do that too [emoji85]lol.
> 
> I tried the brooch in the store on my white t-shirt as it was a hot day and it looked a bit over the top of course. Hubby said "No" probably because it didn't fit the casual outfit. I'll probably get it anyway lol
> 
> Here is a pic from the Chanel store
> 
> View attachment 3440159


Actually I think it looks great!!


----------



## Limelightlane

So excited! A lot of our pics made it to the front page of purseblog! Including yours truly!


----------



## Kendie26

Katzilla said:


> Add little bright and bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440059
> 
> View attachment 3440061


WOW you have an amazing collection! LOVE all of your black bags, but I can't stop staring at the blue beauty with fringe


----------



## Bagaficianado

Mooshooshoo said:


> Please share your Chanel family portrait photographs here.
> 
> Don't forget to watermark whenever possible
> 
> This is a continuation of the previous family portrait thread, which can be located here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555.html


----------



## Bagaficianado

forever heart eyes for my little Chanel family. .


----------



## Mone

My beauties


----------



## Kendie26

Mone said:


> View attachment 3443930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beauties


Wow, sooooo many beauties indeed!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Mone said:


> View attachment 3443930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beauties



Beautiful! Such rare and unusual pieces. No classic flap or 2.55. I love your collection!


----------



## essiedub

Mone said:


> View attachment 3443930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beauties



Welcome *mone*! What great variety you have! What are your favorites? I reaally like the one at the top with what looks like "bits and bytes". Are they metallic studs?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mone

essiedub said:


> Welcome *mone*! What great variety you have! What are your favorites? I reaally like the one at the top with what looks like "bits and bytes". Are they metallic studs?  Thanks for posting!


Hello,
thank you, I love them all. 
The little mosaic boy is my favorite. It's from last years Fall/Winter collection, embroidered by Maison Lesage. My all time favorite is the small 2.55 with the short flap from 2006.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Mone said:


> View attachment 3446495
> 
> Hello,
> thank you, I love them all.
> The little mosaic boy is my favorite. It's from last years Fall/Winter collection, embroidered by Maison Lesage. My all time favorite is the small 2.55 with the short flap from 2006.


Like a candy store. ..


----------



## ooodianaooo

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3308519


beautiful


----------



## ooodianaooo

Mone said:


> View attachment 3446495
> 
> Hello,
> thank you, I love them all.
> The little mosaic boy is my favorite. It's from last years Fall/Winter collection, embroidered by Maison Lesage. My all time favorite is the small 2.55 with the short flap from 2006.


wow


----------



## CC collection

These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sanmi

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


wow.. beautiful collection...


----------



## sanmi

Mone said:


> View attachment 3443930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beauties


Beautiful styles.. Nice collection...


----------



## sanmi

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my Chanel family. I mainly collect classics, with the exception of the vintage Kelly.
> 
> Black Vintage Jumbo XL lambskin ghw
> Black Jumbo caviar ghw
> Black Reissue 226 with ghw
> Red Square Mini caviar shw
> Blue Rectangular Mini lambskin light ghw
> And Vintage Kelly caviar ghw
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3423931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423933


Awesome... Beautiful collection....


----------



## ironic568

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852



Beautiful ! I see that you love black


----------



## Chanel923

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


Very beautiful collection. It is very hard not to buy black Chanel.


----------



## ooodianaooo

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


Beautiful! I love the all black everything!!!


----------



## appelonia

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


Love this collection!  Very cohesive, but each bag has a distinctive style.  That's my aspiration for my own collection!


----------



## Emerson

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852



I love an all black collection! Beautiful! Each piece is unique in its own right but in one big happy family!!


----------



## auntynat

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852



Wow, a size and shape for every occasion. A great collection!


----------



## Missy Jny

Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]


----------



## ceedoan

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Love your collection!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lizpia

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it


----------



## Miss CC

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Love your collection!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## May Loh

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Awesome collection! It's complete...fir now. [emoji51]


----------



## auntynat

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Beautiful collection, some fabulous pieces! Enjoy these


----------



## MMII15

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439


Your collection is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Missy Jny

ceedoan said:


> Love your collection!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





lizpia said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it





Miss CC said:


> Love your collection!!!! [emoji7]





May Loh said:


> Awesome collection! It's complete...fir now. [emoji51]





auntynat said:


> Beautiful collection, some fabulous pieces! Enjoy these





MMII15 said:


> Your collection is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks everyone for your lovely comments [emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji8]


----------



## Katzilla

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3412877
> View attachment 3412879


Dear tigertrixie,
I really love those 2 blue classic bags . What is this color name? What year did you buy ? I wish I can get this blue.


----------



## jax818

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Love your collection!  Especially your minis!


----------



## ddchicago85

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


beautiful collection! envious over here for sure!


----------



## Love_Couture

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


Black is the ultimate classic!  Thank you very much for sharing. Love your collection.


----------



## blkclk

CC collection said:


> These are my collection so far. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448852


I love your all black collection! I really want to find a black boy purse that I love...


----------



## CC collection

sanmi said:


> wow.. beautiful collection...





ironic568 said:


> Beautiful ! I see that you love black





Chanel923 said:


> Very beautiful collection. It is very hard not to buy black Chanel.





ooodianaooo said:


> Beautiful! I love the all black everything!!!





appelonia said:


> Love this collection!  Very cohesive, but each bag has a distinctive style.  That's my aspiration for my own collection!





Emerson said:


> I love an all black collection! Beautiful! Each piece is unique in its own right but in one big happy family!!





auntynat said:


> Wow, a size and shape for every occasion. A great collection!





ddchicago85 said:


> beautiful collection! envious over here for sure!





Love_Couture said:


> Black is the ultimate classic!  Thank you very much for sharing. Love your collection.





blkclk said:


> I love your all black collection! I really want to find a black boy purse that I love...



Thanks all. Will keep collecting.. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pream

Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


----------



## sanmi

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^



Wow beautiful collections..


----------



## Chanel923

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


Amazing family....loving each pieces. Have you consider adding a reissue?


----------



## Miss CC

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^



What a beautiful family!!  You have some great choices in there and loving your pops of color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## ellenla

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


Amazing collection!  Interesting I don't seem to spot a single piece in lambskin, all in caviar...


----------



## KelseyH2O

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


Gahhh! What a wonderful and timeless collection! And those SLGs, one can practically swim in them ^_^ Out of curiosity, which is your most used bag and SLG, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Pream

sanmi said:


> Wow beautiful collections..


Thanks for your liking   ^-^


----------



## Pream

Chanel923 said:


> Amazing family....loving each pieces. Have you consider adding a reissue?


Not as of now.. i am thinking of adding a classic mini square but still waiitng for the right combination such as  black cavier with shinny silver hardward . !


----------



## Pream

KelseyH2O said:


> Gahhh! What a wonderful and timeless collection! And those SLGs, one can practically swim in them ^_^ Out of curiosity, which is your most used bag and SLG, if you don't mind my asking?


My most used SLG would be the Black GHW O card case and the Red Rhw O card case ^-^


----------



## Pream

ellenla said:


> Amazing collection!  Interesting I don't seem to spot a single piece in lambskin, all in caviar...


I would love to add one Lamb skin into my collection but i am afraid that it will not last long coz i am very careless abt handling things


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

linette.ll said:


> I got it from carousell. Will pm u the seller if u r keen.



Would you mind sharing /PM'ing the seller with me please? I'm also into vintage . Thanks xo


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..



Love love the chevron minis [emoji173]️[emoji170]! [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

Pream said:


> I would love to add one Lamb skin into my collection but i am afraid that it will not last long coz i am very careless abt handling things


Get a vintage piece in lambskin.  Vintage lambskin is better quality than today.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

My small Chanel Family just started this year! Got a great deal on my Jumbo pre loved, bought the card holder at the Chanel boutique in Bal Harbour and was lucky to find these Espys last one in my size because someone returned them at Neimans!


----------



## BagLady14

eus said:


> My collection is complete with my new coco handle [emoji4] yay! Sorry some lv's in there.
> View attachment 3432639
> 
> Can you tell I love flaps with front locks and crossbody straps? [emoji7]


I love the Bergamo

Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chicnfab

My humble collection


----------



## essiedub

chicnfab said:


> My humble collection



Nice collection *chicnfab.* Really appreciate the variety*.  *Oh that white chevron is so refreshing! Is it lambskin?


----------



## chicnfab

Yes it's a lambskin but very different from the usual lambskin.. It's a light pink color from cruise 2013


----------



## chicnfab

essiedub said:


> Nice collection *chicnfab.* Really appreciate the variety*.  *Oh that white chevron is so refreshing! Is it lambskin?


Yes it's a lambskin but very different from the usual lambskin.. It's a light pink color from cruise 2013


----------



## rachaellyndsey

chicnfab said:


> My humble collection


Gosh "humble" ! That collection is gorgeous, a really nice mix


----------



## significantlysteph

Wow I'm impressed! I love seeing all of your beautiful collections. 

I currently own one bag, my baby, that I bought last month. My beautiful Jumbo  

P.s I wanna ask some questions about the wear and tear on the bag but I don't know how to make a thread. Could someone please help me?


----------



## chicnfab

rachaellyndsey said:


> Gosh "humble" ! That collection is gorgeous, a really nice mix


Thank you


----------



## S44MHY

ubo22 said:


> Get a vintage piece in lambskin.  Vintage lambskin is better quality than today.



How vintage please?


----------



## ubo22

S44MHY said:


> How vintage please?


It depends on what you're looking for, but vintage (older than 10 years) lambskin tends to be more durable than lambskin you'd find on Chanel bags today.  Also, my series 3 jumbo XL (maxi) classic flap from 1996 has 24-carat gold plated hardware which you can't find on current Chanel bags.  You can find vintage pieces at any of the resellers listed in the shopping and vintage threads in this forum.  It just takes more research and patience to find the perfect piece for you.


----------



## S44MHY

ubo22 said:


> It depends on what you're looking for, but vintage (older than 10 years) lambskin tends to be more durable than lambskin you'd find on Chanel bags today.  Also, my series 3 jumbo XL (maxi) classic flap from 1996 has 24-carat gold plated hardware which you can't find on current Chanel bags.  You can find vintage pieces at any of the resellers listed in the shopping and vintage threads in this forum.  It just takes more research and patience to find the perfect piece for you.



Thank you for your reply. I have only just started my Chanel collection and have bought a large boy in calfskin and a purse so would like a small lambskin bag. Will have a look [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

significantlysteph said:


> Wow I'm impressed! I love seeing all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I currently own one bag, my baby, that I bought last month. My beautiful Jumbo
> 
> P.s I wanna ask some questions about the wear and tear on the bag but I don't know how to make a thread. Could someone please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461481



Congrats on your jumbo!!  There should be a button for new topic which allows you to start a thread. It can be posted in the main Chanel forum. HTH.


----------



## significantlysteph

Miss CC said:


> Congrats on your jumbo!!  There should be a button for new topic which allows you to start a thread. It can be posted in the main Chanel forum. HTH.



Thank you, I found out it was because I was a new member and I needed to post 5 times before being allowed to start a new thread. Thank you


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Mone said:


> View attachment 3446495
> 
> Hello,
> thank you, I love them all.
> The little mosaic boy is my favorite. It's from last years Fall/Winter collection, embroidered by Maison Lesage. My all time favorite is the small 2.55 with the short flap from 2006.



Wow!!! Mosaic heaven . Thanks so much for sharing your lovely beauties!


----------



## Marlee

I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)


----------



## ubo22

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)


SO VERY FABULOUS!!! I love your collection of various styles & colors. What a gorgeous pic !


----------



## Chanel923

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)


I love every single piece in your collection, especially the red one. What season was it from?


----------



## Marlee

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous collection!



Thank you! 



Kendie26 said:


> SO VERY FABULOUS!!! I love your collection of various styles & colors. What a gorgeous pic !



Thanks so much! 



Chanel923 said:


> I love every single piece in your collection, especially the red one. What season was it from?



Thanks! The red flap is from Cruise 2016


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



Beautiful collection! Yes, a burgundy 2.55 would be a great addition. I use my burgundy 227 the most often. And ahem, are you sure you do not need a beige/camel/taupe?


----------



## Miss CC

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



What a gorgeous collection!!  You have everything covered.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

OrangeSherbet said:


> Beautiful collection! Yes, a burgundy 2.55 would be a great addition. I use my burgundy 227 the most often. And ahem, are you sure you do not need a beige/camel/taupe?



Or minis? [emoji38]


----------



## TraceySH

Finally got them all out! A bit scary actually to see what I've done [emoji15]


----------



## Leah89

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


Gorgeous collection!! Which was your first piece? Trying to decide whether to get a small or medium flap...


----------



## winnipoo

TraceySH said:


> Finally got them all out! A bit scary actually to see what I've done [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463834



What a fun collection!


----------



## TraceySH

winnipoo said:


> What a fun collection!



This year has been...um....a little overboard


----------



## Marlee

OrangeSherbet said:


> Beautiful collection! Yes, a burgundy 2.55 would be a great addition. I use my burgundy 227 the most often. And ahem, are you sure you do not need a beige/camel/taupe?



Thank you!  I really hope I will find a burgundy soon, such a gorgeous color. I read in the WOC thread that there will be a WOC Reissue coming out in burgundy. Hopefully that means the 225 will also be available in burgundy this season. If not, I might get the WOC  

Love those colors as well, but I am a bit worried about color transfer. Plus I feel like I already own so many bags, I should really slow down a bit, haha! But if I see a taupe bag in real life I don't think I will be able to resist...



Miss CC said:


> What a gorgeous collection!!  You have everything covered.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Miss CC said:


> Or minis? [emoji38]



Thanks!  Well, I actually had a bright/patent mini on my list, but then I saw the blue patent M/L and decided to get that one instead. I love minis but whenever I'm at the boutique, they only have very dark colors, or no minis at all, so I have kind of given up on minis. However, at the price point of the mini, I think I would allow myself to get one in the future if I ever see a nice color


----------



## Emerson

TraceySH said:


> This year has been...um....a little overboard



Hahaha not overboard, you are just living it up and enjoying the moment!!  
Which one is your favorite Tracey?


----------



## auntynat

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



What a beautiful collection! Well edited, enjoy them all!


----------



## TraceySH

Emerson said:


> Hahaha not overboard, you are just living it up and enjoying the moment!!
> Which one is your favorite Tracey?



Thank you Emerson! Ok, yes, right, just having fun. Ha!

Wow the favorite. That's hard. Obviously all for very, very different reasons. I got 3 of the top handle boys because I am tall and the chain is longer than the regular old medium, so I don't know if that style will continue (=must get multiples). Those are dynamite on, edgy and a little rock and roll. And the trendys? Those are my version of a CF since I don't really like the CF's for me. Those are sophisticated, polished, classic, elegant and extremely functional. The pagodas are surprisingly dynamite on and understated, and the crochet are underrated but so fun. Lastly, the antica is just awesome - a perfect small day to evening bag that dresses up or down, and very unique. 

But....the small boys have my heart! The triple chain burgundy one I have to say just steals the show. Which do you like best?


----------



## auntynat

TraceySH said:


> Finally got them all out! A bit scary actually to see what I've done [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463834



What a great collection of colours and styles. Enjoy these, live that you have top handles and shoulder bags.


----------



## Marlee

auntynat said:


> What a beautiful collection! Well edited, enjoy them all!



Thank you  I will, I am actually travelling to see a friend with my blue flap right now!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

TraceySH said:


> This year has been...um....a little overboard


 
You bought 14 bags just this year alone?? Wow, what a Chanel adrenaline rush that must have been. Beautiful bags!


----------



## TraceySH

OrangeSherbet said:


> You bought 14 bags just this year alone?? Wow, what a Chanel adrenaline rush that must have been. Beautiful bags!



Actually a few more than that because I've already sold them (wasn't crazy about them). But it's my first year of anything chanel. The first couple of months this year I sold about 40 bags, mostly LV, and rebooted. I thought I would just get an assortment, and a chanel or 2. Oops.


----------



## Miss CC

TraceySH said:


> Actually a few more than that because I've already sold them (wasn't crazy about them). But it's my first year of anything chanel. The first couple of months this year I sold about 40 bags, mostly LV, and rebooted. I thought I would just get an assortment, and a chanel or 2. Oops.



Woowza. I remember when you posted about returning your first Chanel for your first boy. That was only a few short months ago??  What a collection in such a short time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## winnipoo

TraceySH said:


> Thank you Emerson! Ok, yes, right, just having fun. Ha!
> 
> Wow the favorite. That's hard. Obviously all for very, very different reasons. I got 3 of the top handle boys because I am tall and the chain is longer than the regular old medium, so I don't know if that style will continue (=must get multiples). Those are dynamite on, edgy and a little rock and roll. And the trendys? Those are my version of a CF since I don't really like the CF's for me. Those are sophisticated, polished, classic, elegant and extremely functional. The pagodas are surprisingly dynamite on and understated, and the crochet are underrated but so fun. Lastly, the antica is just awesome - a perfect small day to evening bag that dresses up or down, and very unique.
> 
> But....the small boys have my heart! The triple chain burgundy one I have to say just steals the show. Which do you like best?



I love your burgundy boy too! So edgy and unique!


----------



## cajhingle

the different colors of Chanel[emoji4]


----------



## TraceySH

Miss CC said:


> Woowza. I remember when you posted about returning your first Chanel for your first boy. That was only a few short months ago??  What a collection in such a short time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Oh good memory!!! I didn't mean to do all of this I swear. That pixie dust really took to me well. The good news is that I feel pretty complete with my collection at this point. Nothing else I feel I am missing. My wallet needs a break!


----------



## bubbletrouble

sanmi said:


> Awesome... Beautiful collection....


Thank you Sanmi!


----------



## sanmi

Missy Jny said:


> Pretty content with my current collection [emoji378][emoji812]️[emoji257] thinking of letting go my GST and WOC. And if I can find a perfect combo Chanel tweed flap then my Chanel collection pretty much complete. Thanks for letting my share [emoji173]️[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3451439



Nice collection.


----------



## parisianescape

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



I'm looking for a burgundy reissue as well! Size 226 for me. Hope we find our bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

parisianescape said:


> I'm looking for a burgundy reissue as well! Size 226 for me. Hope we find our bags. [emoji4]



Me too! It really is my dream bag


----------



## Emerson

TraceySH said:


> Thank you Emerson! Ok, yes, right, just having fun. Ha!
> 
> Wow the favorite. That's hard. Obviously all for very, very different reasons. I got 3 of the top handle boys because I am tall and the chain is longer than the regular old medium, so I don't know if that style will continue (=must get multiples). Those are dynamite on, edgy and a little rock and roll. And the trendys? Those are my version of a CF since I don't really like the CF's for me. Those are sophisticated, polished, classic, elegant and extremely functional. The pagodas are surprisingly dynamite on and understated, and the crochet are underrated but so fun. Lastly, the antica is just awesome - a perfect small day to evening bag that dresses up or down, and very unique.
> 
> But....the small boys have my heart! The triple chain burgundy one I have to say just steals the show. Which do you like best?



The burgundy triple chain boy!! Great minds must think alike! Ha!!


----------



## TraceySH

Emerson said:


> The burgundy triple chain boy!! Great minds must think alike! Ha!!



If they had the small size in navy I might be tempted - it's that awesome!


----------



## HalloweenNight

Hello dolls! 

This is my family portrait, 100% vintage in lambskin leather.
All black as I told you @ironic568 hahah... and yes! I love 24k gold gilded


----------



## ironic568

HalloweenNight said:


> Hello dolls!
> 
> This is my family portrait, 100% vintage in lambskin leather.
> All black as I told you @ironic568 hahah... and yes! I love 24k gold gilded
> 
> View attachment 3468329



All black and all ghw, just the way I love it  .
And that mini is such a little cutie, what can you fit in there?


----------



## HalloweenNight

Thanks for all the likes! 

LOL! @ironic568 just lipstick and cash. We don't need more right?


----------



## Arlene619

Here's my collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## auntynat

Arlene619 said:


> Here's my collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3469263
> View attachment 3469264
> View attachment 3469265
> View attachment 3469266
> View attachment 3469267
> View attachment 3469268
> View attachment 3469269
> View attachment 3469270



What a beautiful collection, great colours and options re hardwares. Enjoy these!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



What a beautiful and impressive collection you have!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arlene619 said:


> Here's my collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3469263
> View attachment 3469264
> View attachment 3469265
> View attachment 3469266
> View attachment 3469267
> View attachment 3469268
> View attachment 3469269
> View attachment 3469270



Stunning family!!


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful and impressive collection you have!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss CC

Arlene619 said:


> Here's my collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3469263
> View attachment 3469264
> View attachment 3469265
> View attachment 3469266
> View attachment 3469267
> View attachment 3469268
> View attachment 3469269
> View attachment 3469270



Beautiful family!!


----------



## Arlene619

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning family!!





Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family!!


Thank you ladies! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss T.

significantlysteph said:


> Wow I'm impressed! I love seeing all of your beautiful collections.
> 
> I currently own one bag, my baby, that I bought last month. My beautiful Jumbo
> 
> P.s I wanna ask some questions about the wear and tear on the bag but I don't know how to make a thread. Could someone please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461481



Congrats on getting your first Chanel! Excellent choice.


----------



## Miss T.

Marlee said:


> View attachment 3463228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lucky enough to add two bags to my family since posting my last family portrait, so I thought it was time to post an update! Thanks for letting me share  I am still looking for a burgundy Reissue, and I think my collection will be complete once I find that one (at least my bank account hopes so!)



Wowza! What a stunning collection. Congrats! I really, really love that shade of red.


----------



## Marlee

Miss T. said:


> Wowza! What a stunning collection. Congrats! I really, really love that shade of red.



Thanks so much! The color is even more beautiful in real life


----------



## Miss T.

TraceySH said:


> Finally got them all out! A bit scary actually to see what I've done [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463834



Gorgeous bags! Is that crochet? Any modelling pics of them?


----------



## Miss T.

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3464527
> 
> 
> the different colors of Chanel[emoji4]



Beautiful collection! Am loving your Boy.



HalloweenNight said:


> Hello dolls!
> 
> This is my family portrait, 100% vintage in lambskin leather.
> All black as I told you @ironic568 hahah... and yes! I love 24k gold gilded
> 
> View attachment 3468329



What a classy collection!



Arlene619 said:


> Here's my collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3469263
> View attachment 3469264
> View attachment 3469265
> View attachment 3469266
> View attachment 3469267
> View attachment 3469268
> View attachment 3469269
> View attachment 3469270



Beautiful family!


----------



## ittybitty

Finally got around to taking a group shot. 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Miss CC

ittybitty said:


> Finally got around to taking a group shot.
> 
> View attachment 3474232
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful family!!  Love that so black reissue [emoji173]️.


----------



## missusAJ

Hello! It's my first post here on purseforum 

Here's my humble Chanel family. Hoping to get a boy to complete my collection!


----------



## Chanel923

ittybitty said:


> Finally got around to taking a group shot.
> 
> View attachment 3474232
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful collection. Is your WOC the classic red? Is the so black reissue the 225 size and the other reissue 226? Which size do you like more?


----------



## Chanel923

missusAJ said:


> Hello! It's my first post here on purseforum
> 
> Here's my humble Chanel family. Hoping to get a boy to complete my collection!


Love the variety in your collection. How lucky of you to score that red mini. Just gorgeous.


----------



## missusAJ

Chanel923 said:


> Love the variety in your collection. How lucky of you to score that red mini. Just gorgeous.



Yuppppp! I'm loving the square mini and it's my current go-to bag!


----------



## Auvina15

missusAJ said:


> Hello! It's my first post here on purseforum
> 
> Here's my humble Chanel family. Hoping to get a boy to complete my collection!


Very nice collection!!


----------



## Auvina15

ittybitty said:


> Finally got around to taking a group shot.
> 
> View attachment 3474232
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love this family!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ittybitty

Miss CC said:


> What a beautiful family!!  Love that so black reissue [emoji173]️.


Thank you! I purchased it just 3 weeks after I purchased the M/L black caviar flap (which had been my dream bag forever) and my wallet was hurting, but it was love at first sight and I knew if I didn't buy it I would regret it. I've been lurking long enough on these forums to know to pounce on it if it makes my heart flutter.


----------



## ittybitty

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful collection. Is your WOC the classic red? Is the so black reissue the 225 size and the other reissue 226? Which size do you like more?



I'm not sure what "classic red" means but I'll attach a pic of the tag. It says "dark red", does that mean classic? The WOC was my first and only Chanel piece for years, but I've only used it a handful of times. I just dont think it fits my lifestyle and will eventually get around to selling it. 




And yes, the so black reissue is a 225 size and the reissue on the left is dark purple and is a 226 size. I tend to carry the 226 to work or if I have to carry a little bit more. It definitely fits a lot more than the 225 or the M/L flap. I tend to reach for the 225 when I go out at night or on the weekends. I wear both crossbody, on the shoulder with double straps and as a single strap. 

I'm 5' tall and 105 pounds and prefer to wear bags crossbody, so I prefer the 225. I think the 226 as a crossbody, even though comfortable, overwhelms my frame a bit. Im already saving up for another reissue in the black distressed calfskin classic quilt with gold hardware and that will be in a 225. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Emerson

ittybitty said:


> Finally got around to taking a group shot.
> 
> View attachment 3474232
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your family is soooooooo beautiful!!! All my favorite pieces!!!


----------



## Emerson

ittybitty said:


> I'm not sure what "classic red" means but I'll attach a pic of the tag. It says "dark red", does that mean classic? The WOC was my first and only Chanel piece for years, but I've only used it a handful of times. I just dont think it fits my lifestyle and will eventually get around to selling it.
> 
> View attachment 3474527
> 
> 
> And yes, the so black reissue is a 225 size and the reissue on the left is dark purple and is a 226 size. I tend to carry the 226 to work or if I have to carry a little bit more. It definitely fits a lot more than the 225 or the M/L flap. I tend to reach for the 225 when I go out at night or on the weekends. I wear both crossbody, on the shoulder with double straps and as a single strap.
> 
> I'm 5' tall and 105 pounds and prefer to wear bags crossbody, so I prefer the 225. I think the 226 as a crossbody, even though comfortable, overwhelms my frame a bit. Im already saving up for another reissue in the black distressed calfskin classic quilt with gold hardware and that will be in a 225.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Are the strap lengths between the 225 and 226 the same?


----------



## ittybitty

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful collection. Is your WOC the classic red? Is the so black reissue the 225 size and the other reissue 226? Which size do you like more?





Emerson said:


> Your family is soooooooo beautiful!!! All my favorite pieces!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

ittybitty said:


> I'm not sure what "classic red" means but I'll attach a pic of the tag. It says "dark red", does that mean classic? The WOC was my first and only Chanel piece for years, but I've only used it a handful of times. I just dont think it fits my lifestyle and will eventually get around to selling it.
> 
> View attachment 3474527
> 
> 
> And yes, the so black reissue is a 225 size and the reissue on the left is dark purple and is a 226 size. I tend to carry the 226 to work or if I have to carry a little bit more. It definitely fits a lot more than the 225 or the M/L flap. I tend to reach for the 225 when I go out at night or on the weekends. I wear both crossbody, on the shoulder with double straps and as a single strap.
> 
> I'm 5' tall and 105 pounds and prefer to wear bags crossbody, so I prefer the 225. I think the 226 as a crossbody, even though comfortable, overwhelms my frame a bit. Im already saving up for another reissue in the black distressed calfskin classic quilt with gold hardware and that will be in a 225.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you for replying, don't sell your 11P WOC. It is a beautiful true red and most wanted by many. A classic red color has 00V code on the tag but color is more dark.


----------



## ittybitty

Emerson said:


> Are the strap lengths between the 225 and 226 the same?



Wow, I just measured and was surprised to learn both have a 20" drop. 

I always thought the 226 strap was longer! But maybe I just think it's longer because the bigger bag appears to hang lower.


----------



## Emerson

ittybitty said:


> Wow, I just measured and was surprised to learn both have a 20" drop.
> 
> I always thought the 226 strap was longer! But maybe I just think it's longer because the bigger bag appears to hang lower.



Oh thank you so much for the info! 
I have the 226 and crossbody wise the length is perfect. So I was hoping the 225 would have the same strap length! 

Is it worth taking the plunge getting the 225 if I have the 226 already? Was thinking of using the 225 for travelling since it's a bit more compact?


----------



## ittybitty

Yes I think the 225 is perfect for travel and if you get it in a different style or color, it's like a completely different bag! I think you'll find yourself reaching for it more than you think. 

(I know, i am such an enabler)


----------



## Kendie26

Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475847



Lovely collection!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475847


Wonderful collection Kendie! Love the reissues most!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Lovely collection!


thank you dear Marlee!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wonderful collection Kendie! Love the reissues most!!!


thanks so much Auvina! The reissues are so fab & indeed special to me(& anyone who has one)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475847



Very beautiful family, Kendie!!  What is the name and color of that darling little burgundy coin purse you have?  It is just perfect.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Very beautiful family, Kendie!!  What is the name and color of that darling little burgundy coin purse you have?  It is just perfect.


Hi sweets~it's a dark purple "O case"...I keep my lipstick/gloss in it (fits more than that but that's what I'm currently using it for as I don't carry around makeup other than lip stuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hi sweets~it's a dark purple "O case"...I keep my lipstick/gloss in it (fits more than that but that's what I'm currently using it for as I don't carry around makeup other than lip stuff.



Aw.....thank you my friend.  It is perfect in every way.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475847



your reissues are calling out to me...[emoji12]can't wait yo see your chanel red![emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Aw.....thank you my friend.  It is perfect in every way.





leooh said:


> your reissues are calling out to me...[emoji12]can't wait yo see your chanel red![emoji16]


thanks again kindly DM & leooh! So hopefully a reissue is at the top of your list leooh?! I THINK (?) I might have to partially blame DM for my chanel in overdrive obsession!


----------



## Mosman

Still the same but soon be 6 !!!


----------



## auntynat

Mosman said:


> Still the same but soon be 6 !!!



Who will be joining the family?!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to have an updated family photo log to help when I'm making new decisions on bags. Next up (hopefully!) is Chanel red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475847



Kendie26!! Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such an amazing collection you have! So in love with the nude/pink bag! Gorgeous. You should show them more often in the "Chanel in action" thread [emoji6][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Kendie26!! Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such an amazing collection you have! So in love with the nude/pink bag! Gorgeous. You should show them more often in the "Chanel in action" thread [emoji6][emoji8][emoji8]


thank you again so much RosyLC!! You are way too kind/complimentary! I have posted most of my bags in the "Action" thread but my selfies are pretty lame!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mosman said:


> Still the same but soon be 6 !!!


FABULOUS!!! Love your diversity & colors


----------



## Ice24

missusAJ said:


> Hello! It's my first post here on purseforum
> 
> Here's my humble Chanel family. Hoping to get a boy to complete my collection!


Love the red chevron mini


----------



## Jereni

The autumn family portrait, anyway


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678



Beautiful!!  That grey reissue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]..


----------



## auntynat

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678



Wow. Beautiful colours. Enjoy!


----------



## candyapples88

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678



Love the black and beige WOC!


----------



## harpwing

Mosman said:


> Still the same but soon be 6 !!!


Beautiful collection!


----------



## harpwing

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jereni

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!  That grey reissue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]..





auntynat said:


> Wow. Beautiful colours. Enjoy!





candyapples88 said:


> Love the black and beige WOC!





harpwing said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks ladies! Definitely some great fall bags this year (although the jumbo is from 2011).


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678



You have a great taste and such a wonderful collection!  Beautiful autumn color!


----------



## Mosman

auntynat said:


> Who will be joining the family?!


The red one big sister just joint the family. Got her on 1 October for my bday !!!


----------



## Mosman

Mosman said:


> Still the same but soon be 6 !!!


Black one just joint the family. Sister of the red one.


----------



## Mosman

Finally got the whole family together.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Just added my lambskin mini to my Chanel family!!


----------



## Aurora077

Chanel family


----------



## Chanel923

Aurora077 said:


> Chanel family


Love your collection, especially your chevron side of the family.


----------



## jax818

Aurora077 said:


> Chanel family



Wow!  You have two sizes of the so black chevron!  I'm so jealous!   Love love love![emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Aurora077 said:


> Chanel family



Beautiful family!  And love your juc and love bracelets!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## imgg

Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ljlj

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



Wow! You have a very beautiful Chanel family. [emoji173]️ Thanks for sharing. May I please know what season is the bronze reissue woc?


----------



## Aurora077

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784


LOVE your collection. AMAZEBALLS


----------



## Kendie26

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



[emoji7][emoji322]holy cow I'm speechless!!  [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Aurora077 said:


> Chanel family



Super duper GORGEOUS![emoji106][emoji322][emoji173]️


----------



## auntynat

[oQUOTE="imgg, post: 30700631, member: 11530"]Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share. 

View attachment 3488784
View attachment 3488784

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Wow! And only a couple of black pieces, your colour choices are impressive!


----------



## candyapples88

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



You def like the lighter colors which is refreshing! Most people have a variety of different classic blacks and darker shades.


----------



## Miss CC

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



Wow what a fabulous family!!


----------



## imgg

Ljlj said:


> Wow! You have a very beautiful Chanel family. [emoji173]️ Thanks for sharing. May I please know what season is the bronze reissue woc?


Honestly I am not sure.  It's one of the few pieces I purchased pre loved from the MP.   WOC's are not really for me, but I used it recently for the first  time going to Disneyland and it did come in handy for that purpose.


----------



## imgg

candyapples88 said:


> You def like the lighter colors which is refreshing! Most people have a variety of different classic blacks and darker shades.






auntynat said:


> [oQUOTE="imgg, post: 30700631, member: 11530"]Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784





Yes, I can't seem to get enough of lighter colors.  I absolutely adore my black boy, but I rarely use black for anything anymore.


----------



## imgg

Miss CC said:


> Wow what a fabulous family!!





Kendie26 said:


> Super duper GORGEOUS![emoji106][emoji322][emoji173]️





Aurora077 said:


> LOVE your collection. AMAZEBALLS


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ljlj

imgg said:


> Honestly I am not sure.  It's one of the few pieces I purchased pre loved from the MP.   WOC's are not really for me, but I used it recently for the first  time going to Disneyland and it did come in handy for that purpose.



Got it. Thanks! 
Glad it worked out for you. Woc's are perfect for theme parks. Hope you had fun at Disneyland! [emoji4]


----------



## anthrocite_love

Classic black and metallic gray pieces. Love them to pieces!


----------



## anthrocite_love

And here's the entire Chanel collection as of now


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



Holy mother of...what the hell happened to the fainting emoticon?????  LOL


----------



## gigix

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784


OMG. Impressive!


----------



## gigix

Jereni said:


> The autumn family portrait, anyway
> 
> View attachment 3480678


I like your collection


----------



## gigix

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


Gorgeous. I love all your pieces.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

anthrocite_love said:


> And here's the entire Chanel collection as of now


That red reussue!


----------



## ironic568

bagnshoofetish said:


> Holy mother of...what the hell happened to the fainting emoticon?????  LOL


It fainted, duh!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

TraceySH said:


> Finally got them all out! A bit scary actually to see what I've done [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463834


OMG they are all beautiful


----------



## bellaNlawrence

HalloweenNight said:


> Hello dolls!
> 
> This is my family portrait, 100% vintage in lambskin leather.
> All black as I told you @ironic568 hahah... and yes! I love 24k gold gilded
> 
> View attachment 3468329


love vintage


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Pream said:


> Pls kindly let me share my chanel family portrait ^-^


love all the colours


----------



## Vanana

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784



Really love all the variety in sizes, styles, materials, and of course colors!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tiffany April

1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


----------



## Chanel923

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


You have a very beautiful collection.  I see lots of HG bags in your collection, especially 2 boys, 2 black jumbos, and red / black mini's. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## chanel79

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


Love ur collection and how nicely they are displayed. Its like wall art!


----------



## Miss CC

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...



That iridescent purple boy [emoji7]. Beautiful family!!


----------



## Tiffany April

Chanel923 said:


> You have a very beautiful collection.  I see lots of HG bags in your collection, especially 2 boys, 2 black jumbos, and red / black mini's. Which one is your favorite?


Thank you! It's so hard to pick a fave, but my top 3 would be the iridescent boy, black mini, and the black SHW jumbo single flap.


----------



## kathydep

Posted here about a month ago and 2 new siblings joined the family. If an o-case is considered a bag, then she is MIA from this pic. At this point, I feel like my Chanel collection is now complete!


----------



## Miss CC

kathydep said:


> Posted here about a month ago and 2 new siblings joined the family. If an o-case is considered a bag, then she is MIA from this pic. At this point, I feel like my Chanel collection is now complete!



Beautiful family!!  What about a pop of color like red?


----------



## aime7

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


Waaaaooowww. Love your collection.


----------



## kathydep

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family!!  What about a pop of color like red?



Thank you! I am actually thinking of hot pink! Let's see what Cruise has in store for me!


----------



## greyskies

Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## kathydep

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853



Classics are great but not for me either! My style dictates my chanel bags. Funny how I just passed up on the same reissue so black chevron, but I got the reissue distressed metallic silver instead.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853


I really really love your collection - every single piece. Divine.


----------



## Dextersmom

I was playing with my WOC's today.....trying to decide if my little family is complete.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here they are.


----------



## SoLoveCC

Dextersmom said:


> I was playing with my WOC's today.....trying to decide if my little family is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495021
> View attachment 3495022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are.


Wow...I love ur woc collection


----------



## Dextersmom

SoLoveCC said:


> Wow...I love ur woc collection



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> I was playing with my WOC's today.....trying to decide if my little family is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495021
> View attachment 3495022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are.


Love love your WOC collection, every single piece.


----------



## Brandon4268

I was fortunate enough to receive a Chanel handbag in March as a gift. I am in love with it, it is my only chanel. However, i have yet to wear it for two reasons.
1. It's White Soft leather(possible color transfer)
2. It was seasonal & limited
I recently received a gucci marmont shoulder bag which features the same leather as my chanel bag & i have worn it everyday for three weeks and had no issues regarding color transfer. I am so happy that i think i will gain enough courage to start wearing my beloved chanel bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love love your WOC collection, every single piece.



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I was playing with my WOC's today.....trying to decide if my little family is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495021
> View attachment 3495022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are.


Gorgeous WOCs collection DM!!! They all are different and so adorable, love them all!!


----------



## Auvina15

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853


So beautiful family!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous WOCs collection DM!!! They all are different and so adorable, love them all!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## hanayo

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853



What a great collection! I'm honestly so excited about so many pieces, cause some Ive never seen! Can you tell me more about the blue patent bag? Is it from the Salzburg collection (cause some bags had the CC on top in that collection). Is it a WOC style inside? I've never seen it but it's so beautiful!!


----------



## greyskies

kathydep said:


> Classics are great but not for me either! My style dictates my chanel bags. Funny how I just passed up on the same reissue so black chevron, but I got the reissue distressed metallic silver instead.



Great choice, that metallic silver reissue is so unique!!


----------



## greyskies

Baghongkonglady said:


> I really really love your collection - every single piece. Divine.





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful family!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## greyskies

hanayo said:


> What a great collection! I'm honestly so excited about so many pieces, cause some Ive never seen! Can you tell me more about the blue patent bag? Is it from the Salzburg collection (cause some bags had the CC on top in that collection). Is it a WOC style inside? I've never seen it but it's so beautiful!!



Thanks hanayo! The blue patent was from Metiers d’Art 2016 collection. Some refer to it as eyelet WOC. It is regular WOC style inside with card slots, zippered section, front section. The eyelets on top allow chains to be adjusted for different ways to carry (no CC plate on top). The red was a beautiful color too!
http://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanels-new-wallet-on-chain-takes-design-cues-from-the-classic-flap/


----------



## Tiffany April

aime7 said:


> Waaaaooowww. Love your collection.


Thank you!


----------



## Givenchy18

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853



Amazing collection[emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853


beautiful choices! I love love love the blue velvet bag, it's perfection.  I have the same brooch, how have you been/plan on wearing it (beside the usual of pinning on the lapel?)


----------



## greyskies

Vanana said:


> beautiful choices! I love love love the blue velvet bag, it's perfection.  I have the same brooch, how have you been/plan on wearing it (beside the usual of pinning on the lapel?)



Thanks Vanana! Not sure how many start on their Chanel path with velvet but that was my very first piece and I love it!  

I'll admit I've been a little boring, just mostly been wearing the brooch on blazer lapel with tees and jeans. Would love any tips and ideas!


----------



## Vanana

greyskies said:


> Thanks Vanana! Not sure how many start on their Chanel path with velvet but that was my very first piece and I love it!
> 
> I'll admit I've been a little boring, just mostly been wearing the brooch on blazer lapel with tees and jeans. Would love any tips and ideas!



As much as I love my Classics I like chanel for its versatility and why I can't find hermes with same attraction despite gorgeous leather and quality. the chanel seasonal when done right has that super wow factor. 

I am looking for ideas on that particular brooch as well since it's a but diff than the cc ones.  I was thinking more cardigans scarfs and beanie because I think the texture of thick cashmere would compliment it well. Maybe like a belt buckle on the right belt or sash tie? On a obi style waist wrap? otherwise I am at a loss for more ideas, will have to come up with more.


----------



## zeronohiya

After recently adding the vintage mini, I've decided my Chanel collection is complete....at lease until I find that blue roi jumbo in lambskin. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!

View attachment 3498682

View attachment 3498683

View attachment 3498684


----------



## Ladybc75

Small chanel family surrounded by cousins


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I was playing with my WOC's today.....trying to decide if my little family is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495021
> View attachment 3495022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are.


So special & gorgeous like you DM


----------



## Kendie26

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853


 all of them are phenomenal!!! Big LOVE all around


----------



## Kendie26

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


Wowee, what a gorgeous collection & amazing display!!! LOVELY


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So special & gorgeous like you DM



Thank you sweetie.


----------



## Rivington

I use my WOC quite often and love how durable the caviar leather is. I am hoping the new beige will be durable as well.


----------



## nuaimi

My Chanel family portrait. I dream for boy bag in caviar but I dint get luck, also planing for future to get other mini in dark blue.


----------



## Miss CC

nuaimi said:


> My Chanel family portrait. I dream for boy bag in caviar but I dint get luck, also planing for future to get other mini in dark blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503001
> View attachment 3503002
> View attachment 3503003
> View attachment 3503005



Beautiful family!  I see your a lover of black bags. Very classy. Love it!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

nuaimi said:


> My Chanel family portrait. I dream for boy bag in caviar but I dint get luck, also planing for future to get other mini in dark blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503001
> View attachment 3503002
> View attachment 3503003
> View attachment 3503005


Just beautiful. And all taken care of like new!


----------



## nuaimi

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family!  I see your a lover of black bags. Very classy. Love it!!



Thank you. I really love black they easily fit with everything and no need too worry about dirt


----------



## nuaimi

whiteswan1010 said:


> Just beautiful. And all taken care of like new!



Thank you. I use them all a lot, even my daughter use them but we always clean after each use. They are all in pristine condition and always keep a plastic bag in case of raining.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

My humble Chanel duo


----------



## Purselover86

New members encouraged  [emoji178]


----------



## Mmh23

My beautiful family!!!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

What a stunning family! Love your choices xx


Mmh23 said:


> My beautiful family!!!


----------



## Mmh23

Baghongkonglady said:


> What a stunning family! Love your choices xx


Thank you! Always trying to add new family members


----------



## Miss CC

Mmh23 said:


> My beautiful family!!!



You have a beautiful family!!  Omg that silver chevron [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Mmh23 said:


> My beautiful family!!!


Thanks for posting this, makes me lust after that metallic gray Chanel even more, that bag is just beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Plumeria233

Oh no!! 
When did the "Post Your Chanel family portrait . . ." thread lose its "sticky"-status and become incorporated, and essentially "lost" among the daily Reveals and random questions ??

I love this thread and always enjoy viewing it (and reviewing it ) when a new reply is posted!

This is very sad!


----------



## Sunfeather

[emoji173]️ My little Chanel family [emoji173]️
Thank you for let me share my joy!


----------



## hazelnutz

My humble Chanel family


----------



## Jereni

My jewelry family portrait.  Probably close to complete - wouldn't mind adding some pearl drops and maybe another brooch but that's about it. 




Included the wallet cuz hey, it's gold


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Jereni said:


> My jewelry family portrait.  Probably close to complete - wouldn't mind adding some pearl drops and maybe another brooch but that's about it.
> 
> View attachment 3512789
> 
> 
> Included the wallet cuz hey, it's gold


Beautiful collection! I was just thinking today that I would love to see your handbag collection! Any chance that you might do a family portrait? I'm stuck at home with tonsillitis and in need of beauty to cheer me up!


----------



## Titita

My small Chanel family! Mini flap and Woc [emoji173]️ 
I would love to add a older sister to my babies but being an architect in Portugal is not easy [emoji29]


----------



## Arlene619

Titita said:


> My small Chanel family! Mini flap and Woc [emoji173]️
> I would love to add a older sister to my babies but being an architect in Portugal is not easy [emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 3513744


Beauitful collection! They look so buttery soft. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




And my SLGs


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


Love ur collection


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088



What a beautiful and well rounded collection, my friend!!  Well done!


----------



## Mayo13

Jereni said:


> My jewelry family portrait.  Probably close to complete - wouldn't mind adding some pearl drops and maybe another brooch but that's about it.
> 
> View attachment 3512789
> 
> 
> Included the wallet cuz hey, it's gold


I am in love with your pearl necklace! Do you still happen to know which year and season it is from? Lovely collection by the way!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088



You have some gorgeous pieces kendie!!  Love your beige reissue and grey m/l!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Love ur collection





Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful and well rounded collection, my friend!!  Well done!





Miss CC said:


> You have some gorgeous pieces kendie!!  Love your beige reissue and grey m/l!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks so very much ladies! I'm trying to be "good" now (happy/content like dearest DM!)


----------



## aime7

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


Love your collection. It's perfect where you have almost covered for every occasion. Congrats!!!


----------



## s2_steph

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


Every time I see that beautiful nude/beige reissue of yours..... The colour is literally my dream nude. Your collection looks so well thought out! Stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

aime7 said:


> Love your collection. It's perfect where you have almost covered for every occasion. Congrats!!!





s2_steph said:


> Every time I see that beautiful nude/beige reissue of yours..... The colour is literally my dream nude. Your collection looks so well thought out! Stunning!


Aw gosh, thank you both for these lovely thoughtful comments! I do appreciate it!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Aw gosh, thank you both for these lovely thoughtful comments! I do appreciate it!


Absolutely beautiful collection, every piece a gem! Enjoy my dear  xxxxx


----------



## aime7

View media item 1099View media item 1100Have got a very small collection. Started last year and taking my time to build a collection. Thinking of getting a black rectangular mini but not so sure as it would fit in all my stuff. Have learnt so much from the helpful friends in this forum.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088



Beautiful collection!  Such a great variety!


----------



## Arlene619

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


Umm, can I have one of each?!! Lol [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

aime7 said:


> View media item 1099View media item 1100Have got a very small collection. Started last year and taking my time to build a collection. Thinking of getting a black rectangular mini but not so sure as it would fit in all my stuff. Have learnt so much from the helpful friends in this forum.


these are all just YUMMY LOVELY!! Congrats on each one of them!


----------



## Kendie26

Arlene619 said:


> Umm, can I have one of each?!! Lol [emoji7]





Baghongkonglady said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection, every piece a gem! Enjoy my dear  xxxxx





FunBagz said:


> Beautiful collection!  Such a great variety!


Gosh dearest chanel friends, I'm very flattered....thanks so kindly for your sweet words! Love seeing all of your bags as well!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


It certainly adds up quickly doesn't it??!?!  Love the variety and coverage in versatile colors, sizes, and styles.  Bag in a bright color next? (maybe that red rectangular mini)


----------



## aime7

Kendie26 said:


> these are all just YUMMY LOVELY!! Congrats on each one of them!


Thank you.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Tiffany April said:


> 1st time having them all together for a family portrait...


love ur collection


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> It certainly adds up quickly doesn't it??!?!  Love the variety and coverage in versatile colors, sizes, and styles.  Bag in a bright color next? (maybe that red rectangular mini)


Yes, a little too quickly but I'm not complaining! And yes again, I've been searching for that elusive red mini but no luck ....plus I'd also GLADLY LOVE to find YOUR stunning TWEED reissue or any fabulous tweed in your colors .


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, a little too quickly but I'm not complaining! And yes again, I've been searching for that elusive red mini but no luck ....plus I'd also GLADLY LOVE to find YOUR stunning TWEED reissue or any fabulous tweed in your colors .


It's difficult not to be enabling  but I am quite sure that you can still locate this bag if you decided to later


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> It's difficult not to be enabling  but I am quite sure that you can still locate this bag if you decided to later


Ha! I adore enablers!! I've been looking & will keep doing so....if you see one anywhere, I'm all ears! (not to be a total copycat of yours but ME NEEDS IT!!!brown is my favorite color & I love the brown tweed in yours)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! I adore enablers!! I've been looking & will keep doing so....if you see one anywhere, I'm all ears! (not to be a total copycat of yours but ME NEEDS IT!!!brown is my favorite color & I love the brown tweed in yours)


You're in US right? I'm reaching out to the SA that I got it from and other SA's - I'm on it! I'll ping you if any of them has it and have them place it on hold for you.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> You're in US right? I'm reaching out to the SA that I got it from and other SA's - I'm on it! I'll ping you if any of them has it and have them place it on hold for you.


OMG, I you Vanana....thanks ever so much!


----------



## RackFanatic

Hi fellow Chanel lovers!  Finally got my humble little family together for a photo [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Black 227 reissue, pink lambskin m/l classic flap, and my new medium calfskin Boy [emoji7]


----------



## HRY

My small but growing Chanel collection. GST and WOC are in caviar leather and the flaps are lambskin. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

RackFanatic said:


> Hi fellow Chanel lovers!  Finally got my humble little family together for a photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 227 reissue, pink lambskin m/l classic flap, and my new medium calfskin Boy [emoji7]


Wowee, all 3 are exquisite!! Congrats on your beautiful family....I have a soft spot for your pink Flap


----------



## Kendie26

HRY said:


> My small but growing Chanel collection. GST and WOC are in caviar leather and the flaps are lambskin. Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely! What a great variety you have in styles & colors...love them all, especially your flaps!


----------



## RackFanatic

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee, all 3 are exquisite!! Congrats on your beautiful family....I have a soft spot for your pink Flap



Thank you so much Kendie26! [emoji4] the pink flap is my favorite as well....it was actually my very first Chanel bag. And so the obsession began!! [emoji87]


----------



## HRY

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! What a great variety you have in styles & colors...love them all, especially your flaps!


Thank you so much Kendie26!


----------



## Jereni

HRY said:


> My small but growing Chanel collection. GST and WOC are in caviar leather and the flaps are lambskin. Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely! Nice combo of colors


----------



## HRY

Jereni said:


> Lovely! Nice combo of colors


Thank you so much Jereni! I ❤️ classics!!! Hoping to add more colors in the future.


----------



## XCCX

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3330409
> 
> My collection [emoji5]&#65039;. Thank you for letting me share..



I love your collection!

It's very special! The mini is your absolute favorite isn't it?

We are bag sisters as I own the red chevron mini but in the rectangular shape


----------



## bellaNlawrence

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853


love ur collection


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

imgg said:


> Thought I would share my Chanel family while organizing my closet.  I few didn't make the photo shoot, but these are most of my Chanels.  I recently acquired my first Jumbo and I am surprised how much I like it.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3488784
> View attachment 3488784


Wow!! Beautiful colors in your collection!


----------



## XCCX

I don't have the other 4 members of the family with me now but I'll go ahead and post this until the full family portrait gets ready!


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> I don't have the other 4 members of the family with me now but I'll go ahead and post this until the full family portrait gets ready!


Super beautiful....can't wait for the rest! Your red chevron has my heart racing: Hbeat:


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Super beautiful....can't wait for the rest! Your red chevron has my heart racing: Hbeat:



Thank you [emoji257]


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> I don't have the other 4 members of the family with me now but I'll go ahead and post this until the full family portrait gets ready!



What a beautiful and well thought out family!!


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> What a beautiful and well thought out family!!



Thank you so much for your words.. I appreciate your compliment about those being well thought out.. because I do feel that I put alot of effort in building my Chanel family.. I feel now that I have the perfect family with a bag for every occasion and in every color that I need! I'll share the rest with you guys asap!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Thank you so much for your words.. I appreciate your compliment about those being well thought out.. because I do feel that I put alot of effort in building my Chanel family.. I feel now that I have the perfect family with a bag for every occasion and in every color that I need! I'll share the rest with you guys asap!



That's exactly how I feel about building my Chanel family too!  I try not to repeat colors (except black) so that I could have a well rounded collection. Very beautiful family and can't wait to see the rest [emoji4].


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> That's exactly how I feel about building my Chanel family too!  I try not to repeat colors (except black) so that I could have a well rounded collection. Very beautiful family and can't wait to see the rest [emoji4].



Exactly! Black is a must in different hardwares  so is red for me as it's my go to pop of color.


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> I don't have the other 4 members of the family with me now but I'll go ahead and post this until the full family portrait gets ready!


Pretty !


----------



## elise_chua

My little collection of 3.. 
and this is getting so addictive.. will love to add a wallet and a mini soon.


----------



## XCCX

This thread is one of my favorites. I constantly search for it to look at all the lovely growing collections!

Who else thinks this deserves to be a sticky? [emoji1327]


----------



## Precious84

Everyone came to the party! [emoji126][emoji126]

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jereni

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3524753
> 
> 
> Everyone came to the party! [emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Precious84

Jereni said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FancyPants77

Love my boys and caviar camellia slgs for how carefree they are


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088



What a gorgeous collection! Love the pops of color in there. Stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> What a gorgeous collection! Love the pops of color in there. Stunning!


That's sweet...thank you Fancy Pants! I love color in SLGs & am trying to learn how to be brave & try them in a bag instead of my neutral-mania with bags!


----------



## brae

kathydep said:


> Posted here about a month ago and 2 new siblings joined the family. If an o-case is considered a bag, then she is MIA from this pic. At this point, I feel like my Chanel collection is now complete!



Oh hi little Baluchon! I don't see many of them on TPF. I have one on my radar.


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


Love your collection!


----------



## Alexa67

kathydep said:


> Posted here about a month ago and 2 new siblings joined the family. If an o-case is considered a bag, then she is MIA from this pic. At this point, I feel like my Chanel collection is now complete!


Great Collection, the black mini right in front is amazing.


----------



## Alexa67

Hi all, tought all these families I saw here are so nice and had so much fun to watch them. Would be happy to sare also my small family


----------



## Mariapia

An only child here....
My first Chanel bag....A collection has to start somewhere....


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Love your collection!


Thanks so much SEWDimples (cute name!) My collection came unexpectedly but I do indeed love them all


----------



## Alexa67

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3525417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An only child here....
> My first Chanel bag....A collection has to start somewhere....


Beautyful burgundy tote. Looks so soft. Like the combo with rhw.
P.S. Your avatar is super cute


----------



## Precious84

Alexa67 said:


> Hi all, tought all these families I saw here are so nice and had so much fun to watch them. Would be happy to sare also my small family


We are bag twins on the GST and the Classic Flap!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

Alexa67 said:


> Beautyful burgundy tote. Looks so soft. Like the combo with rhw.
> P.S. Your avatar is super cute


Thank you, Alexa67!


----------



## Alexa67

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3524753
> 
> 
> Everyone came to the party! [emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Oh realy  double twins, great. And you have this wonderful burgundy boy in caviar. I saw it on the Chanel side, but it was not to get. One day I hope to find a kind of this. And I see you are a fan of caviar leather. Nice selection!


----------



## Precious84

Alexa67 said:


> Oh realy  double twins, great. And you have this wonderful burgundy boy in caviar. I saw it on the Chanel side, but it was not to get. One day I hope to find a kind of this. And I see you are a fan of caviar leather. Nice selection!


Thanks! My SA was on my speeddial so the moment the burgundy Boy WOC was released on the website middle of this year, I gave her a call right away. Lol.

And yes for the caviar leather! While I take care of my bags, I still can wear them out and as a mom, last thing on my mind is my toddler's shoes kicking my bag! [emoji85]

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexa67

Precious84 said:


> Thanks! My SA was on my speeddial so the moment the burgundy Boy WOC was released on the website middle of this year, I gave her a call right away. Lol.
> 
> And yes for the caviar leather! While I take care of my bags, I still can wear them out and as a mom, last thing on my mind is my toddler's shoes kicking my bag! [emoji85]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Hihihi, on the speeddail!?! That's I had last week with my mini. When I saw the burgundy Woc I don't want to spend any money, because I got a few weeks before my first Kelly. Later when I thought I cannot live without this Woc, it was to late . I can imagine the woc's are perfect to wear it with kids, the other you can use more in one two years


----------



## carollinus

I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??


----------



## MaryJoe84

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409



WOW! What an amazing collection  and yes, there is def a Square Mini missing


----------



## Alexa67

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409



Cannot believe what I see  great color material and model selection. The blue handle is fantastic and unique. Is the small blue with a dark shade at the edge?
But for sure you need a mini.


----------



## XCCX

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409



Everything is just so pretty! Your blue boy is so gorgeous!


----------



## Arlene619

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think?? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526409


What a beautiful collection hun!!!I'm really loving your backpack, the color is gorgeous![emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409



In love with your collection!!


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> Everything is just so pretty! Your blue boy is so gorgeous!


Same here, I spot the blue boy right away. [emoji13]


----------



## lvchanellvr

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409


Wow, love your collection. Most definitely, you need to add a square mini in there!


----------



## carollinus

Alexa67 said:


> Cannot believe what I see  great color material and model selection. The blue handle is fantastic and unique. Is the small blue with a dark shade at the edge?
> But for sure you need a mini.


Thank you...
The small blue is WOC, st the edge is navy blue not dark color.


----------



## Kendie26

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409


WOWEEESuch a beautiful family!!! Love them all but I'm drooling over the red flap in center...do you recall which season/year (I'm desperate for a true red or a red that is more on bluish side vs orange-red) Thanks in advance if you recall which year/season!


----------



## Jereni

carollinus said:


> I think I need one more last piece Square Mini to complete the Chanel collection. What do you think??
> View attachment 3526409



Love your collection, esp that red M/L!


----------



## Ellies

This is my still young Chanel family. I think I am done with black for awhile. [emoji1]


----------



## Bag_wifey

My Chanel fam...I want to add a Coco handle soon...[emoji4]


----------



## Passau

Love your collection carollinus!  Great selection of styles and colors!!


----------



## XCCX

xactreality said:


> This thread is one of my favorites. I constantly search for it to look at all the lovely growing collections!
> 
> Who else thinks this deserves to be a sticky? [emoji1327]



I got a decent number of likes on this.

Now if I can only reach our lovely moderator here


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Bag_wifey said:


> My Chanel fam...I want to add a Coco handle soon...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528423



Your boys are so beautiful! I'm thinking of finally adding one! I need to do an updated family portrait myself.


----------



## snowing may

Just got this cabinet from IKEA and want to share with every friend here


----------



## IrisCole

Alexa67 said:


> Hi all, tought all these families I saw here are so nice and had so much fun to watch them. Would be happy to sare also my small family



Love all of them! That little brown mini is SO good though!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Alexa67 said:


> Hi all, tought all these families I saw here are so nice and had so much fun to watch them. Would be happy to sare also my small family


I really like that square mini in your collection. Is that from Cruise 17?


----------



## Alexa67

lvchanellvr said:


> I really like that square mini in your collection. Is that from Cruise 17?





IrisCole said:


> Love all of them! That little brown mini is SO good though!



Thanks for the very kind words, happy how nice the people here by watching the bags from each other. 
Yes the brown mini is from the Cruise 17. Last week I catched her


----------



## lvchanellvr

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks for the very kind words, happy how nice the people here by watching the bags from each other.
> Yes the brown mini is from the Cruise 17. Last week I catched her


Can you provide which store you got it from? TIA


----------



## Alexa67

lvchanellvr said:


> Can you provide which store you got it from? TIA


I bought it in Düsseldorf/Germany. My SA told me they got just 4 Minis. Each color one, my one, dark blue, dark pink and türkise. But perhaps they will get a second delivery. If you want to ask somewhere in a boutique the color called just "Brown". Wish you much luck, perhaps I will see soon a picture post from you


----------



## Jereni

snowing may said:


> Just got this cabinet from IKEA and want to share with every friend here



I LOVE IT. In a few months I am going to re-do my closet with built in cabinetry and display all my bags - can't wait.


----------



## Bag_wifey

Handbagmenageri said:


> Your boys are so beautiful! I'm thinking of finally adding one! I need to do an updated family portrait myself.



Love, love, love my boys...so utilitarian and versatile. Go get one!!! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Ice24

Jereni said:


> I LOVE IT. In a few months I am going to re-do my closet with built in cabinetry and display all my bags - can't wait.


Same here. Planning to a cabinet as I have no place to put my bags. In a mess right now


----------



## lvchanellvr

Alexa67 said:


> I bought it in Düsseldorf/Germany. My SA told me they got just 4 Minis. Each color one, my one, dark blue, dark pink and türkise. But perhaps they will get a second delivery. If you want to ask somewhere in a boutique the color called just "Brown". Wish you much luck, perhaps I will see soon a picture post from you


Thank you so much for the information! Yes, now the hunt begins for this brown bag. BTW, I think the light camel/tan color is very classic and very Chanel too! I know that Coco loved beige/light camel/tan.


----------



## Miss CC

Ice24 said:


> Same here. Planning to a cabinet as I have no place to put my bags. In a mess right now



Yep same here. Planning on building a new house next year and I absolutely need more closet space. I have zero room in my closet now to display bags. First world problems? [emoji38].


----------



## Alexa67

lvchanellvr said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Yes, now the hunt begins for this brown bag. BTW, I think the light camel/tan color is very classic and very Chanel too! I know that Coco loved beige/light camel/tan.


Hunting of a special bag is half of the fun . Yes that's what my SA told me, she said this kind of color comes just once in a decade? At first I was a bit unsure, because my mind was so in blue. I saw it on bags from the 90's. And you are right the very old bags are beige/brown and black and these colors match so French together. I press my thumbs.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Alexa67 said:


> Hunting of a special bag is half of the fun . Yes that's what my SA told me, she said this kind of color comes just once in a decade? At first I was a bit unsure, because my mind was so in blue. I saw it on bags from the 90's. And you are right the very old bags are beige/brown and black and these colors match so French together. I press my thumbs.


Lol, I know right.....it is like searching and hunting for these minis have reached an almost feverish pitch. I feel sorry for the SAs when they are asked for the umpteenth time, do you have a mini in stock? There is something about black, white, and tan/light camel bags that are quintessential Chanel and the wearability factor of these colors too. You made a great choice! Unfortunately, my local store did not order it. I am thinking on the turquoise color.......I would almost describe it as a blend of robin egg blue, greenish blue in some lights and a dash of turquoise.....it is unique but not sure on the color.


----------



## Alexa67

lvchanellvr said:


> Lol, I know right.....it is like searching and hunting for these minis have reached an almost feverish pitch. I feel sorry for the SAs when they are asked for the umpteenth time, do you have a mini in stock? There is something about black, white, and tan/light camel bags that are quintessential Chanel and the wearability factor of these colors too. You made a great choice! Unfortunately, my local store did not order it. I am thinking on the turquoise color.......I would almost describe it as a blend of robin egg blue, greenish blue in some lights and a dash of turquoise.....it is unique but not sure on the color.


Yes, poor SA's . But perhaps they have also some funny strories for the evening. At the Hermes Store I think sometimes they put on a poker face and inside they shake the head 
Yes the green/turkise color is nice and unique for summer. But I never would wear it for winter. Here I saw it just in lamb leather. I'm not sure that this color is something for several years. For me it was the first mini and I looked for something neutral. But I remember your family, you have several, so perhaps a color pop is not bad. Or you wait just a few month for the next collection.


----------



## lvchanellvr

I really do like and wear a lot neutrals and probably won't go ahead with the turquoise. I will end up waiting for the next collection of minis. Hopefully, they have a color that is more subdued and neutral in tone (like my dusty pink mini) and less bright. I admire all the TPF member's colored minis though!


----------



## carollinus

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEEESuch a beautiful family!!! Love them all but I'm drooling over the red flap in center...do you recall which season/year (I'm desperate for a true red or a red that is more on bluish side vs orange-red) Thanks in advance if you recall which year/season!


Thank you. The red medium lambskin was from 16C, I purchased on Nov 2015.


----------



## Kendie26

carollinus said:


> Thank you. The red medium lambskin was from 16C, I purchased on Nov 2015.


appreciate your info very much!


----------



## brae

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3525417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An only child here....
> My first Chanel bag....A collection has to start somewhere....



Such deliciously puffy quilts! I want to hug it.


----------



## Feiaway

Alexa67 said:


> Hi all, tought all these families I saw here are so nice and had so much fun to watch them. Would be happy to sare also my small family



The tan square mini is just so cute!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

brae said:


> Such deliciously puffy quilts! I want to hug it.


Thank you, Brae !
It's also very light weight!


----------



## Alexa67

Feiaway said:


> The tan square mini is just so cute!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks for your nice words. Never thought so many would recognize this small brown bag


----------



## dialv

My Chanel family of bags part 1...


----------



## dialv

And Part 2 the mini portion[emoji4]thanks for letting me share. I think I am about done except for a small Taupe with shw


----------



## Handbagmenageri

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738



They are all beautiful but that green, orange and blue have me salivating!!! Beautiful family!


----------



## dialv

Handbagmenageri said:


> They are all beautiful but that green, orange and blue have me salivating!!! Beautiful family!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738



I love that you're not afraid of colored bags. Stunning collection!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738


Very beautiful collection!![emoji7] [emoji7]  I'm especially loving your red classic flap! I wish I wasn't afraid of colors in my collection l, I tend to stick to neutrals.


----------



## XCCX

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738



Colorful and pretty!


----------



## ceedoan

dialv said:


> And Part 2 the mini portion[emoji4]thanks for letting me share. I think I am about done except for a small Taupe with shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530739



beautiful chanel family (bags + SLGs)..... that purple iridescent WOC with rainbow hw  still kicking myself for missing that collection last year.


----------



## dialv

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Classicstyle516

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738



Amazing! Love everything!


----------



## chlamy

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738



The most color diverse collection I've seen! Very refreshing -- great choices on all of them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dialv

chlamy said:


> The most color diverse collection I've seen! Very refreshing -- great choices on all of them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Alexa67

dialv said:


> My Chanel family of bags part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530738


Unbelievable fantastic collection.  Is this on the left behind a burgundy jumbo, you have from this a extra pic? And I love the white WOC with sticker, hope something like this will issue one time again. From this collection is not to compare with this what you have.


----------



## XCCX

The portrait is ready!




The "gold hardware team"




The "silver hardware team"




The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:




Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:




15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:




15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:




Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:




15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:




16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:


----------



## XCCX

The small leather goods:




The classic quilted ballerinas:




Last but not least, the sunglasses:


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087


WOWEE...these are ALL so very BEAUTIFUL! Love each & EVERY one of them, but if I HAD to pick a favorite, it would be that glorious dark red chevron mini....major swoon-fest over here! Utterly gorgeous collection!


----------



## s2_steph

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087





xactreality said:


> The small leather goods:
> 
> View attachment 3532094
> 
> 
> The classic quilted ballerinas:
> 
> View attachment 3532096
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 3532097



Literally speechless!! Such a beautiful collection with great colour variety. The silver chevron WOC is just stunning and the red chevron mini!!


----------



## kewlada

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087



your collection is to die for!! i'm so in love with it, especially that gold woc!! woah!!!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE...these are ALL so very BEAUTIFUL! Love each & EVERY one of them, but if I HAD to pick a favorite, it would be that glorious dark red chevron mini....major swoon-fest over here! Utterly gorgeous collection!





s2_steph said:


> Literally speechless!! Such a beautiful collection with great colour variety. The silver chevron WOC is just stunning and the red chevron mini!!





kewlada said:


> your collection is to die for!! i'm so in love with it, especially that gold woc!! woah!!!



Thanks ladies!

Sometimes I wonder why does most of my collection consist of smaller bags.. until I carry my beloved jumbo.. outch! Poor shoulder.. lol!

Only then I say to myself you're fine you made the right choices there! Especially that I don't carry much..

Still lusting for a m/l though.. although I promised myself that that's it! Atleast for now..


----------



## **Ann**

My little family...


----------



## lvchanellvr

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087


Wow, love your collection of the Chanel classics - woc, mini, boy bag and classic flap!


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> The small leather goods:
> 
> View attachment 3532094
> 
> 
> The classic quilted ballerinas:
> 
> View attachment 3532096
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 3532097



Thank you for sharing your beautiful and enviable collection with us!!  I love how thought out and varied your choices are!


----------



## Real Authentication

What a lovely collection!! Beautiful  Thanks for sharing


----------



## XCCX

lvchanellvr said:


> Wow, love your collection of the Chanel classics - woc, mini, boy bag and classic flap!



Thank you! I can not stop thinking about the m/l though.. greedy! Lol



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful and enviable collection with us!!  I love how thought out and varied your choices are!



Thank you!

Yes, I have to have both hardwares to match different outfits and most importantly to match whatever jewelry I'm wearing..

Black is a must ofcourse, and red is my go to color so had to get that in different hardwares as well.

The 2 metallic wocs are the 2 most commonly used colors for special occasions.. i.e. My bling bling! Wocs make great clutches [emoji108]



Real Authentication said:


> What a lovely collection!! Beautiful  Thanks for sharing



Thanks alot! [emoji257]


----------



## Pdinh77

My Chanel purses so far. Hoping to add a dark gray and maybe a red purse down the road.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087



Looooove your family. A bag for every occasion [emoji173]️. Perfection!!


----------



## ceedoan

Most updated SLG family [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

xactreality said:


> The small leather goods:
> 
> View attachment 3532094
> 
> 
> The classic quilted ballerinas:
> 
> View attachment 3532096
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 3532097



What is the name of the small black wallet? Do you know if they are easy to obtain?


----------



## Miss CC

Pdinh77 said:


> View attachment 3532546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel purses so far. Hoping to add a dark gray and maybe a red purse down the road.



Beautiful family!!  Love it!!


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552



You have the best slgs ceedoan!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

xactreality said:


> The small leather goods:
> 
> View attachment 3532094
> 
> 
> The classic quilted ballerinas:
> 
> View attachment 3532096
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 3532097





xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087



Awesome collection!!! I love love love how you organized and presented the "teams"   That was super cute.


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552


Here comes the SLG army!!!  Love them all!!! However, my absolute favorite is that black and white camellia zip case - so stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552


ok, so I ONLY need like 5 of your SLG's, which would leave you with 7 of them.....that's kind of fair isn't it dear ceedoan?!!! AWESOME SLG's!


----------



## dialv

Alexa67 said:


> Unbelievable fantastic collection.  Is this on the left behind a burgundy jumbo, you have from this a extra pic? And I love the white WOC with sticker, hope something like this will issue one time again. From this collection is not to compare with this what you have.



Yes Burgundy patent jumbo from 08.[emoji4]


----------



## dialv

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087



Wow, loving it all. The pearly Gold, soooo pretty[emoji7]


----------



## dialv

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552



Amazing collection[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> Awesome collection!!! I love love love how you organized and presented the "teams"   That was super cute.





xactreality said:


> Thank you! I can not stop thinking about the m/l though.. greedy! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I have to have both hardwares to match different outfits and most importantly to match whatever jewelry I'm wearing..
> 
> Black is a must ofcourse, and red is my go to color so had to get that in different hardwares as well.
> 
> The 2 metallic wocs are the 2 most commonly used colors for special occasions.. i.e. My bling bling! Wocs make great clutches [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot! [emoji257]



Lol thank you!

The presentation is the end result of a very thoughtful/obsessive journey of thinking.. as I explained above to dextersmom [emoji56]


----------



## XCCX

tigertrixie said:


> What is the name of the small black wallet? Do you know if they are easy to obtain?



Flat card case. Yes, normally they are fairly available.


----------



## ironic568

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552



Oh wow, can I have some ?


----------



## ironic568

xactreality said:


> The portrait is ready!
> 
> View attachment 3532078
> 
> 
> The "gold hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532079
> 
> 
> The "silver hardware team"
> 
> View attachment 3532080
> 
> 
> The one and only Boy - 16A camel caviar Boy with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532081
> 
> 
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo with gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532082
> 
> 
> 15C pearly black caviar square mini with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532083
> 
> 
> 15S dark red lambskin rectangular mini with antique gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532084
> 
> 
> Classic red caviar WOC with silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532085
> 
> 
> 15C pearly gold caviar WOC with matte gold hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532086
> 
> 
> 16S silver lambskin WOC with ruthenium hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3532087



You have a wonderful taste!!


----------



## XCCX

ironic568 said:


> You have a wonderful taste!!



Thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## Chanel923

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552


Wow, what a gorgeous SLG family.  It must be fun picking out your SLG of the day with all those beautiful color


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> You have the best slgs ceedoan!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



thanks girl, you're too kind!! i just love SLGs so much!! 



Vanana said:


> Here comes the SLG army!!!  Love them all!!! However, my absolute favorite is that black and white camellia zip case - so stunning!!!



hahaha SLG army love it!! yes, it's my favorite as well!! (the one who started it all!!!) 



Kendie26 said:


> ok, so I ONLY need like 5 of your SLG's, which would leave you with 7 of them.....that's kind of fair isn't it dear ceedoan?!!! AWESOME SLG's!



hahaha you're hilarious my dear kendie!!  



ironic568 said:


> Oh wow, can I have some ?







Chanel923 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous SLG family.  It must be fun picking out your SLG of the day with all those beautiful color



thanks girl!!! and yes, i love them, esp since the majority of my bags are black, love seeing the pop of color when i open my bag!!


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!


----------



## FancyPants77

Mei Kuan Im said:


> My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!



Such a lovely collection!


----------



## Miss CC

Mei Kuan Im said:


> My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!



Such cuties!! [emoji173]️


----------



## yinnie

My mini family portrait: finally feels complete... 





Maybe one day I will take a full chanel family portrait...


----------



## jdckat

Mei Kuan Im said:


> My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!



So cute!! All very nice colours!


----------



## Alexa67

Mei Kuan Im said:


> My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!


Soooo nice! And such a good selection.  Dont know which is the best.


----------



## liz_

My Chanel bag collection just started this collection 4 months ago., hoping to add a few more next year [emoji6]


----------



## Alexa67

liz_ said:


> My Chanel bag collection just started this collection 4 months ago., hoping to add a few more next year [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536935


In just 4 month these 3 beauties? Don't want to see your family in one year.


----------



## chicnfab

My updated family in 3 yrs time...2 bags already said goodbye.. just waiting for boy in navy and I'm good for now.. fingers crossed ..


----------



## yinnie

chicnfab said:


> My updated family in 3 yrs time...2 bags already said goodbye.. just waiting for boy in navy and I'm good for now.. fingers crossed ..



Wow your patent puzzle reissue is sooooooo striking!!!! I was eyeing a black one on one of the consignment stores but your blue is so much more pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

yinnie said:


> Wow your patent puzzle reissue is sooooooo striking!!!! I was eyeing a black one on one of the consignment stores but your blue is so much more pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks but mine is black.. yeah it's very unique piece but I'm thinking to let it go so I can get boy bag in navy


----------



## traumamama

My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!

Collection:

Vintage black lambskin Maxi
Black caviar jumbo with SHW
Black caviar jumbo with GHW
Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
Vintage black lambskin medium/large
Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
Black caviar square mini with SHW
Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)


----------



## jdckat

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!



Great family! Love the so blacks!!


----------



## Alexa67

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



Just breathtaking


----------



## yinnie

chicnfab said:


> Thanks but mine is black.. yeah it's very unique piece but I'm thinking to let it go so I can get boy bag in navy



Ah I thought it was blue but nonetheless it is stunning!!! Hope you find the navy boy, a shame to have to let go of the reissue though


----------



## ceedoan

liz_ said:


> My Chanel bag collection just started this collection 4 months ago., hoping to add a few more next year [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536935



I love black. Can never get enough black!!! All mine are black except one m/l CF (white) [emoji23]. Love your Chanel family (so far) Liz!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Mei Kuan Im said:


> My little Chanel family portrait!! I'm satisfied with these minissss!



You have a beautiful collection!!


----------



## Bag_wifey

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



Wow!!!![emoji7]You have such a DROOL-WORTHY collection there....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Arlene619

liz_ said:


> My Chanel bag collection just started this collection 4 months ago., hoping to add a few more next year [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536935


So beautiful Liz!!! Wow impressive, it took me two yrs to get to three Chanel bags lol.


----------



## ironic568

yinnie said:


> My mini family portrait: finally feels complete...
> 
> View attachment 3536749
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day I will take a full chanel family portrait...



Beautiful! And now we are all eagerly waiting for that full portrait......


----------



## jax818

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



Beautiful collection!


----------



## chicnfab

yinnie said:


> Ah I thought it was blue but nonetheless it is stunning!!! Hope you find the navy boy, a shame to have to let go of the reissue though


Still thinking abt it though..I'm a true believer of less is more..


----------



## liz_

ceedoan said:


> I love black. Can never get enough black!!! All mine are black except one m/l CF (white) [emoji23]. Love your Chanel family (so far) Liz!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, I just can't say no to black [emoji23]


----------



## sanmi

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088



Wow lovely collections [emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

sanmi said:


> Wow lovely collections [emoji106]


thank you so much sanmi....chanel has certainly grabbed my attention & heart this year!


----------



## March786

**Ann** said:


> My little family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532292


That's a stunning family


----------



## Miss CC

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



You have a gorgeous collection!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> My updated family in 3 yrs time...2 bags already said goodbye.. just waiting for boy in navy and I'm good for now.. fingers crossed ..



Beautiful family!!


----------



## Miss CC

liz_ said:


> My Chanel bag collection just started this collection 4 months ago., hoping to add a few more next year [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536935



I love all your pieces!!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family!!


Thank you so much


----------



## lvchanellvr

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)


Amazing collection......I am drooling over all those black bags and slgs! You can never have too many black bags.


----------



## liz_

Miss CC said:


> I love all your pieces!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Handbagmenageri

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



Those chevron so black pieces have me starting my boat off ban island! So beautiful! I love your collection!


----------



## purplelettuce

my family started with a small double flap with ghw ....


----------



## yinnie

purplelettuce said:


> View attachment 3538772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family started with a small double flap with ghw ....



Wow what a gorgeous beautiful family!!! Amazing collection [emoji847]


----------



## TadPlaid

My loves!!  I need to inject some color in this family, but whenever I try, I keep gravitating to black.


----------



## smiley13tree

Just wanted to share my first Chanel family pic! I just purchased my first Boy bag last week in London. I love it!! The wallet was purchased in France and the earrings in Rome. I had a pair of earrings from Hong Kong which I lost, unfortunately 

View attachment 3538964


----------



## Arlene619

smiley13tree said:


> Just wanted to share my first Chanel family pic! I just purchased my first Boy bag last week in London. I love it!! The wallet was purchased in France and the earrings in Rome. I had a pair of earrings from Hong Kong which I lost, unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 3538964


Very beautiful congrats!! The color of your woc is sooo beautiful.[emoji173]


----------



## yinnie

TadPlaid said:


> My loves!!  I need to inject some color in this family, but whenever I try, I keep gravitating to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538788



You can't go wrong with black!! [emoji111]️[emoji28]


----------



## Alexa67

TadPlaid said:


> My loves!!  I need to inject some color in this family, but whenever I try, I keep gravitating to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538788


Love your family, especially the vintage Diana. Hope they will bring it out again.


----------



## Alexa67

purplelettuce said:


> View attachment 3538772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family started with a small double flap with ghw ....


Wow great, thats all 100% my colors!!! Really a joy to watch them.


----------



## Kendie26

purplelettuce said:


> View attachment 3538772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family started with a small double flap with ghw ....


Truly beautiful....each & every one of them! I definitely adore the one you started out with


----------



## traumamama

jdckat said:


> Great family! Love the so blacks!!





Alexa67 said:


> Just breathtaking





Bag_wifey said:


> Wow!!!![emoji7]You have such a DROOL-WORTHY collection there....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





jax818 said:


> Beautiful collection!





Miss CC said:


> You have a gorgeous collection!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





lvchanellvr said:


> Amazing collection......I am drooling over all those black bags and slgs! You can never have too many black bags.





Handbagmenageri said:


> Those chevron so black pieces have me starting my boat off ban island! So beautiful! I love your collection!



Thank you all so much!  I can't resist black... or chevron... or so black hardware


----------



## Alicecc

enough of chanel! i do not plan to add chanel wallet in my collection though


----------



## dialv

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)



Wow, nice collection[emoji173]️


----------



## dialv

Alicecc said:


> enough of chanel! i do not plan to add chanel wallet in my collection though



Very pretty, I love your collection[emoji177]


----------



## ttjanice

Does the Diana flap only come in lamb or caviar too?


----------



## Alicecc

dialv said:


> Very pretty, I love your collection[emoji177]


I wish i am more adventurous in colour


----------



## limmeimei

Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Alexa67

limmeimei said:


> Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546422


Uff, speechless! What a fantastic collection. The burgundy mini, the chevron mini, the blue boy, the.........
One nicer than the next and all so different


----------



## limmeimei

ttjanice said:


> Does the Diana flap only come in lamb or caviar too?



I believe in caviar too but they're hard to come by.


----------



## limmeimei

Alexa67 said:


> Uff, speechless! What a fantastic collection. The burgundy mini, the chevron mini, the blue boy, the.........
> One nicer than the next and all so different


Aww! Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany April

This is half of my Chanel collection..(My most used bags recently.) The other half is hibernating in my closet.


----------



## limmeimei

Tiffany April said:


> This is half of my Chanel collection..(My most used bags recently.) The other half is hibernating in my closet.



Gorgeous! Would love to see the other half too[emoji16]


----------



## Tiffany April

limmeimei said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to see the other half too[emoji16]


Thank you! I did post my whole collection 1 or 2 months ago on this thread, but I found out a few bags was still in my closet after I'd already post...haha..It's just a lot of work getting them all out of closet and dust bag and staging the photo shoot ...But I will get that up eventually.


----------



## Arlene619

limmeimei said:


> Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546422


Omg your collection is beautiful!! Out of all your beautiful bags my favorites would have to be your burgundy square mini and your red boy! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## dentluxe




----------



## limmeimei

Arlene619 said:


> Omg your collection is beautiful!! Out of all your beautiful bags my favorites would have to be your burgundy square mini and your red boy! [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Mosman

dentluxe said:


> View attachment 3546879


This is what u called healthy collection !!!!!.


----------



## aki_sato

ceedoan said:


> Most updated SLG family [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3532552


Oh wowwwwwww!!!
Love your SLGs C!!! Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Took this to have as a reference for when making decisions on future purchases[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514086
> View attachment 3514087
> 
> And my SLGs
> View attachment 3514088


My darling friend - one can only be content when one can have your collection!
Your collection is so diverse and unique encompassing not just the classics 
Though I think we definitely need an updated pic with Van on it!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> My darling friend - one can only be content when one can have your collection!
> Your collection is so diverse and unique encompassing not just the classics
> Though I think we definitely need an updated pic with Van on it!


Hello miss Sweetness! Thanks so much, you are way too kind w/ words! I will do an update family pic if you do too  I have a bit of year end work craziness so wouldn't be able to do it until last week of December. Hope all is wonderful in your beautiful country & wishing you much love & happiness throughout the holiday season


----------



## roxaana

dentluxe said:


> View attachment 3546879


Great collection!! Which bag do you use the most?


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hello miss Sweetness! Thanks so much, you are way too kind w/ words! I will do an update family pic if you do too  I have a bit of year end work craziness so wouldn't be able to do it until last week of December. Hope all is wonderful in your beautiful country & wishing you much love & happiness throughout the holiday season


Lol thank you darling S! You're too sweet!  Haha I don't think my tiny collection is worthy of family portrait!
We want to see Van included in the pics! 
Best wishes for everything! Hope work won't be too much crazier for you soon as the holiday season is coming nxt wk!

Likewise my beautiful friend! All the very best to you and family for the short remaining of the year and the new year coming!! 

I'm looking forward in being your twinsy perhaps of the pink mini chevron! 

Meanwhile, please give Van a loving pat or two from me!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Lol thank you darling S! You're too sweet!  Haha I don't think my tiny collection is worthy of family portrait!
> We want to see Van included in the pics!
> Best wishes for everything! Hope work won't be too much crazier for you soon as the holiday season is coming nxt wk!
> 
> Likewise my beautiful friend! All the very best to you and family for the short remaining of the year and the new year coming!!
> 
> I'm looking forward in being your twinsy perhaps of the pink mini chevron!
> 
> Meanwhile, please give Van a loving pat or two from me!


Thanks so much dearest aki_sato/S!!! When I do updated pic I will make sure "Van" gets the starring role/prominent position just for you (& for Van of course!)
And of course your collection is worthy of family pic....a collection of 1 chanel is fabulous in my book!
Big wishes / postitive vibes for us on that glorious pink chevron mini....surely it will set the chanel threads on fire when people receive them. Fingers crossed for us my Lovely!


----------



## dentluxe

roxaana said:


> Great collection!! Which bag do you use the most?


Hands down the WOC because it's so easy to throw on and run out of the house but also very versatile for every occasion. But I love all of them


----------



## Gracie9

My little collection! I have to say it's an addiction! I'm always yearning to get more!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dearest aki_sato/S!!! When I do updated pic I will make sure "Van" gets the starring role/prominent position just for you (& for Van of course!)
> And of course your collection is worthy of family pic....a collection of 1 chanel is fabulous in my book!
> Big wishes / postitive vibes for us on that glorious pink chevron mini....surely it will set the chanel threads on fire when people receive them. Fingers crossed for us my Lovely!


Lol unfortunately as special as Van is, her other siblings are also extra special! You have such a truly unique and special pieces my darling friend!
Yes, best wishes for us to be able to find that pink chevron! And the red one too for you!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Lol unfortunately as special as Van is, her other siblings are also extra special! You have such a truly unique and special pieces my darling friend!
> Yes, best wishes for us to be able to find that pink chevron! And the red one too for you!


Girl, your memory is just beyond outstanding!!! I need a memory one little iota as good as yours! Major prayers & finger crossing on our pink chevron mini!!!! Thank you, as always, for your sweetest comments & compliments...adore you to smitherines!


----------



## Mosman

aki_sato said:


> Lol unfortunately as special as Van is, her other siblings are also extra special! You have such a truly unique and special pieces my darling friend!
> Yes, best wishes for us to be able to find that pink chevron! And the red one too for you!


Aki_Sato,
Would love to see your collection !!!


----------



## animal 1

greyskies said:


> Here's my updated family! Guess I'm not much of a classics gal. I was drawn to and love each of these pieces that suit my casual lifestyle.  Was very tempted by the so black chevron reissue but decided to pass.  Easing into a more serendipitous approach toward Chanel. Maybe a couple more brooches that catch my eye, maybe a reissue down the road... Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3494852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494853




I ADORE this collection! I love that velvet bag too! 



Jereni said:


> My jewelry family portrait.  Probably close to complete - wouldn't mind adding some pearl drops and maybe another brooch but that's about it.
> 
> View attachment 3512789
> 
> 
> Included the wallet cuz hey, it's gold



This is fabulous!


----------



## Buttercup118

**Ann** said:


> My little family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532292


Little but maticulously selected! You have great taste.


----------



## UpTime

So in love with classics


----------



## Classicstyle516

UpTime said:


> So in love with classics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555441
> View attachment 3555443



So beautiful!! Is the white caviar this new season? How is it comparable to the old caviar?


----------



## UpTime

Thank you


----------



## chocolateturtle

My small family of 4. Would love to add a mini or medium classic flap in beige or grey.
Classic Jumbo Flap in Silver HW
Perfect Edge Medium Navy, Ruthenium HW
Perfect Edge Medium Burgundy, Ruthenium HW
Seasonal CC logo flap crossbody bag


----------



## bella_vita

Updated family portrait! I'm done for a little while. Need to save up again 

Black caviar Jumbo classic flap GHW
Black caviar GST GHW
Black lambskin square mini GHW
Beige caviar Reissue 226 GHW
Red trendy WOC GHW


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

limmeimei said:


> Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546422



Just gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji92]! My favourite colours


----------



## paintmecrystal

bella_vita said:


> Updated family portrait! I'm done for a little while. Need to save up again [emoji14]
> 
> Black caviar Jumbo classic flap GHW
> Black caviar GST GHW
> Black lambskin square mini GHW
> Beige caviar Reissue 226 GHW
> Red trendy WOC GHW


Beautiful! What is your top favorite chanel bag? Tempted on the new trendies coming out this year [emoji7]


----------



## paintmecrystal

chocolateturtle said:


> My small family of 4. Would love to add a mini or medium classic flap in beige or grey.
> Classic Jumbo Flap in Silver HW
> Perfect Edge Medium Navy, Ruthenium HW
> Perfect Edge Medium Burgundy, Ruthenium HW
> Seasonal CC logo flap crossbody bag


Love your color scheme! Unique and different [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

limmeimei said:


> Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546422



Fantastic collection! Lovely!


----------



## FancyPants77

Tiffany April said:


> This is half of my Chanel collection..(My most used bags recently.) The other half is hibernating in my closet.



Love it! Black with silver or ruthenium hardware is my favorite. Great practical collection


----------



## FancyPants77

Gracie9 said:


> View attachment 3548927
> 
> My little collection! I have to say it's an addiction! I'm always yearning to get more!



That pink is stunning! Lovely collection


----------



## Kendie26

bella_vita said:


> Updated family portrait! I'm done for a little while. Need to save up again
> 
> Black caviar Jumbo classic flap GHW
> Black caviar GST GHW
> Black lambskin square mini GHW
> Beige caviar Reissue 226 GHW
> Red trendy WOC GHW


LOVELY! ALL are fab!! I'm seriously lusting over your red trendy WOC
Everyone's collections/pics above are YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Bisoux78




----------



## ironic568

Bisoux78 said:


>



Beautiful quality vintage pieces


----------



## chicnfab

Bisoux78 said:


>


Stunning


----------



## FancyPants77

Bisoux78 said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolateturtle

paintmecrystal said:


> Love your color scheme! Unique and different [emoji7]



Awww thank you! I try to stay towards neutrals


----------



## Precious84

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shyen1209

Starting my collection..


----------



## March786

shyen1209 said:


> Starting my collection..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572459


Perfect, starting with the classics, great choices


----------



## Stacy31

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)


I literally almost fell out of my chair!! Where did you get the green card holder?? I never knew this existed!! It is sooooo beautiful!  STUNNING COLLECTION!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shyen1209 said:


> Starting my collection..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572459



Perfect 2!!  Look like a big sister & a little sister


----------



## shyen1209

shopgirl4cc said:


> Perfect 2!! [emoji813] Look like a big sister & a little sister


Thank you. [emoji8] some may say they are similar but they're definitely not.


----------



## shyen1209

March786 said:


> Perfect, starting with the classics, great choices [emoji2][emoji2]


Thank you. I need to add a classic boy into my collection [emoji16]


----------



## Alexa67

shyen1209 said:


> Starting my collection..
> View attachment 3572459


Very good starting . And it's true they are not similar. And I think to choose the bigger one in caviar is perfect. It is so effortless.


----------



## Alexa67

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3572383
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Ah my double bag twin  and you have the Boy Woc I adore


----------



## Vienna

Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Vienna said:


> Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]
> View attachment 3573713


you have an incredibly gorgeous family!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vienna said:


> Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]
> View attachment 3573713



Beautiful all!! especially that taupe & grey ml are very special and hard to come by. LOVE them!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vienna said:


> Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]
> View attachment 3573713


Wonderful collection!!! I love every single one!!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Vienna said:


> Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]
> View attachment 3573713



I love your taupe flap soooo much!!!!


----------



## LouisV76

my tiny but beloved family


----------



## cherrybelly

My beloved Chanel family... I pimped it up with Chanel perfume and cosmetics, sunglasses and a silk scarf.  In a few months from now I will be adding a black caviar Jumbo with silver hardware.


----------



## Alexa67

Vienna said:


> Thought I'd share my family here... [emoji173]
> View attachment 3573713


wow, all are so nice. I'm also a Lover of natural shades.


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3577054
> 
> my tiny but beloved family


 I like them all. Normaly I'm not a bit Boy fan, but yours is nice. And of course the beige is so gorgeous. And a gst is a must have


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> I like them all. Normaly I'm not a bit Boy fan, but yours is nice. And of course the beige is so gorgeous. And a gst is a must have



thank you so much![emoji8] I feel so blessed[emoji4] 
probably a reissue next year and them I am hopefully done[emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> thank you so much![emoji8] I feel so blessed[emoji4]
> probably a reissue next year and them I am hopefully done[emoji28][emoji23]


Yes, that's even on my list.   I see we have a very similar taste


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> Yes, that's even on my list.   I see we have a very similar taste



always great to meet pursefans with equal taste![emoji6]  which color do you want for your reissue?


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> always great to meet pursefans with equal taste![emoji6]  which color do you want for your reissue?


I'm thinking about taupe, grey or black. And it should be in the aged calfskin. If possible in RHW. So, I think it will be not easy to find this combo. The only I'm a bit flexible/unsure is the stiching. I'm not sure what I'll like more chevron or patent. But I think I'll go more with the patent.
And you?


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> I'm thinking about taupe, grey or black. And it should be in the aged calfskin. If possible in RHW. So, I think it will be not easy to find this combo. The only I'm a bit flexible/unsure is the stiching. I'm not sure what I'll like more chevron or patent. But I think I'll go more with the patent.
> And you?



I also want the reissue in aged calfskin in the biggest size 227. a deep red or some neutral would be nice. the hardware silver, Rhw or black, the stiching quilt..... [emoji4] we will see[emoji6]


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> I also want the reissue in aged calfskin in the biggest size 227. a deep red or some neutral would be nice. the hardware silver, Rhw or black, the stiching quilt..... [emoji4] we will see[emoji6]


Yes red is a good possibility. I will look for 225 or 226.
So enjoy your nice new H bag, I saw you there . And in a few months the first walk with your beige clair


----------



## LouisV76

[emoji23] this one I got for christmas[emoji4] now off to ban island for quiet a while[emoji847]
thank you! I am already looking forward to april[emoji254] 
good luck finding your reissue!


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> Yes red is a good possibility. I will look for 225 or 226.
> So enjoy your nice new H bag, I saw you there . And in a few months the first walk with your beige clair :happydance
> 
> this one I got for christmas [emoji847] now off to ban island for quiet a while[emoji51][emoji23]
> thank you! I am already looking forward to april[emoji254]
> good luck finding your reissue!


----------



## paintmecrystal

shyen1209 said:


> Starting my collection..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572459


Beautiful collection [emoji7]


----------



## UpTime

It took me quite long time to down size my family to a new "practical" & "healthy" small family. Im thinking to take a group picture to compare what I have in 2017. We will see who come and go.


----------



## Passau

Enjoying all the beautiful Chanel family photos! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## CocoLover27

My Chanel Collection!


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my Chanel family portrait  which started in October 2016.


----------



## Stacy31

My much loved Chanel family


----------



## Kendie26

CocoLover27 said:


> My Chanel Collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581680





goldenfountain said:


> Sharing my Chanel family portrait  which started in October 2016.





Stacy31 said:


> My much loved Chanel family


Major WOWZA & hot diggity dog to the 3 of you ladies.....all 3 of you have STUNNING collections! LOVE seeing them!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWZA & hot diggity dog to the 3 of you ladies.....all 3 of you have STUNNING collections! LOVE seeing them!!


Thanks so muchhh @Kendie26  for your ever positive vibe in this forum, and for your lovely & kind words!!! You have an beauuutiful collection too!!


----------



## Forex

Stacy31 said:


> My much loved Chanel family



Wow wow wow. Your collection is tDF


----------



## Stacy31

Forex said:


> Wow wow wow. Your collection is tDF


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## may0112

UpTime said:


> It took me quite long time to down size my family to a new "practical" & "healthy" small family. Im thinking to take a group picture to compare what I have in 2017. We will see who come and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580927


Gorgeous boy bag!! You have a close up pic of the bag?!


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks so muchhh @Kendie26  for your ever positive vibe in this forum, and for your lovely & kind words!!! You have an beauuutiful collection too!!


that is overly generous & thoughtful of you goldenfountain....warmest thanks to you dear & I just looked at your amazing family pic again & just LOVE your 5 black beauties & each & every one of your SLG's. You've amassed such a spectacular collection in such a brief period of time!!!


----------



## bunnie159

..not big enough but I am in the process ..))))))


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> that is overly generous & thoughtful of you goldenfountain....warmest thanks to you dear & I just looked at your amazing family pic again & just LOVE your 5 black beauties & each & every one of your SLG's. You've amassed such a spectacular collection in such a brief period of time!!!


Awww youre so kind, thank you!! I laughed whenyou said "such a period of time" because perhaps when I started buying the bags, I already knew what I was after (i.e. black Chanel bags). But maybe i'll venture into coloured bags in the future  Thanks again


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> Awww youre so kind, thank you!! I laughed whenyou said "such a period of time" because perhaps when I started buying the bags, I already knew what I was after (i.e. black Chanel bags). But maybe i'll venture into coloured bags in the future  Thanks again


I get it (I'm sure most/all chanel lovers here do)...it's hard to imagine having "too many" black chanel's!! Yours are all different, unique & glorious so I say "bring on the black baby!"


----------



## Kendie26

bunnie159 said:


> ..not big enough but I am in the process ..))))))


Your collection is LOVELY & truly wonderful...love them all, but your pink Coco really speaks to me GREAT pic!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> I get it (I'm sure most/all chanel lovers here do)...it's hard to imagine having "too many" black chanel's!! Yours are all different, unique & glorious so I say "bring on the black baby!"


awww that's really encouraging to hear, thank you!! There's something about Chanel's black bags that makes them soo mesmerising to me and I know they'll be timeless!!


----------



## Cclover2013

bunnie159 said:


> ..not big enough but I am in the process ..))))))


Ahhh love your collection!! Is that a rectangular mini lamb?!


----------



## lvchanellvr

goldenfountain said:


> Sharing my Chanel family portrait  which started in October 2016.


Wow, love all your 'black' bags and slgs.....from one black bag collector to another! Your collection is very well thought out and I can see these pieces used in years to come.


----------



## lvchanellvr

traumamama said:


> My updated family photos after the addition of my so black 225 Reissue and the turquoise mini from Cruise.  Still need/"want" a 226 Reissue and maybe another old medium boy . Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Vintage black lambskin Maxi
> Black caviar jumbo with SHW
> Black caviar jumbo with GHW
> Black caviar old medium boy with RHW
> Vintage black lambskin medium/large
> Black 225 Reissue with so black hardware
> Black caviar square mini with SHW
> Vintage black lambskin square mini with GHW
> Beige washed caviar rectangular mini with RHW
> Turquoise caviar rectangular mini with LGHW
> Fuschia caviar golden class WOC
> Black chevron Reissue WOC with so black hardware (and working turnlock)


Amazing collection! I am drooling over all your black Chanel bags; it is a very coveted collection. There is something irresistible about a black Chanel bag......timeless, elegant, iconic!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Stacy31 said:


> My much loved Chanel family


Your collection definitely deserves all the love! The CFs and boy bags are to the TDF. I see the large marine criss cross bag, isn't it so super lightweight, twist on the classic with a slight edge and carefree?


----------



## goldenfountain

lvchanellvr said:


> Wow, love all your 'black' bags and slgs.....from one black bag collector to another! Your collection is very well thought out and I can see these pieces used in years to come.


Aww you're so kind, thank you!! Yea you can tell i'm really into classics & blacks


----------



## Stacy31

lvchanellvr said:


> Your collection definitely deserves all the love! The CFs and boy bags are to the TDF. I see the large marine criss cross bag, isn't it so super lightweight, twist on the classic with a slight edge and carefree?



Thank you!! Yes, the CC crossing is the best seasonal bag I have ever seen!! It is such a lightweight spin on the classic...and so unique


----------



## bunnie159

Kendie26,thank you so much ))))))) 
Cclover2013,that is caviar skin mini rect with light GHW


----------



## Cclover2013

bunnie159 said:


> Kendie26,thank you so much )))))))
> Cclover2013,that is caviar skin mini rect with light GHW


In love !!


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Gracie9 said:


> View attachment 3548927
> 
> My little collection! I have to say it's an addiction! I'm always yearning to get more!



Hi, I love the little pink one! What's the name of it?


----------



## chocolateturtle

Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic


----------



## Alexa67

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660


Wow, your vintage bags looks great. They look like new. And the left dark burgundy is a dream


----------



## marzipanchen

absolutely stunning collection! i love everything you are showing here. 


goldenfountain said:


> Sharing my Chanel family portrait  which started in October 2016.


----------



## marzipanchen

bella_vita said:


> Updated family portrait! I'm done for a little while. Need to save up again
> 
> Black caviar Jumbo classic flap GHW
> Black caviar GST GHW
> Black lambskin square mini GHW
> Beige caviar Reissue 226 GHW
> Red trendy WOC GHW



you are KILLING me with that sophisticated beige reissue! i am in love.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660



Love your horizontal stripe jumbo! I had my eye on two last month and didn't pull the trigger. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## MamaLi

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660


I love the perfect edge! Been keeping an eye out for one. So pretty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

linette.ll said:


> I just got stung by a Chanel bug. Used to be a fan of balenciaga and mulberry.
> I purchased 3 chanels in less than a month. 2 vintage for me and 1 biege clair caviar m/l for mom. All preloved from the same seller. Here is my very own collection. I love them very much. I will be on ban till next year.


Lovely!  
This is how it starts. LOL!  The Chanel bug hits and we're swept away with it.


----------



## Vanana

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660



twins on the burgundy perfect edge  I love your vintage bags! However, the bag in your profile photo - is that yours?!?!?! I've obsessed endlessly with that bag since I first saw it but have no idea on style year and leather of it.  Can you share info (if you have it? like season style name and/or code?).


----------



## chocolateturtle

Alexa67 said:


> Wow, your vintage bags looks great. They look like new. And the left dark burgundy is a dream


Thank you!!  I love my vintage bags as well, and I was surprised to find them in this great of condition for 20 years old+! The burgundy perfect edge is my baby.



Handbagmenageri said:


> Love your horizontal stripe jumbo! I had my eye on two last month and didn't pull the trigger. Yours is beautiful!


Thanks so much  That one is currently my favorite go to bag due to it's durability! 



MamaLi said:


> I love the perfect edge! Been keeping an eye out for one. So pretty!


I hope you find one!! They may still have one at Sak 5th! That's where I got mine. 



Vanana said:


> twins on the burgundy perfect edge  I love your vintage bags! However, the bag in your profile photo - is that yours?!?!?! I've obsessed endlessly with that bag since I first saw it but have no idea on style year and leather of it.  Can you share info (if you have it? like season style name and/or code?).


Thank you  I wish the bag in the profile was mine but I don't own one  it's absolutely gorgeous. The bag is called the soft elegance flap which came out in 2012? It's made of distressed calfskin! I dont think they've reintroduced it since then so you would have to find one on consignment sites.


----------



## lelisal

Update of my family of today ... [emoji5] trying to add green color in to the family


----------



## chlamy

lelisal said:


> Update of my family of today ... [emoji5] trying to add green color in to the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593962
> View attachment 3593964



Love your red classic flap! May i ask if your red boy is from SS16? My friend has that bag and the bottom seems to have a similar sagging problem. She is real worried about that.


----------



## Vanana

chocolateturtle said:


> Thank you!!  I love my vintage bags as well, and I was surprised to find them in this great of condition for 20 years old+! The burgundy perfect edge is my baby.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much  That one is currently my favorite go to bag due to it's durability!
> 
> 
> I hope you find one!! They may still have one at Sak 5th! That's where I got mine.
> 
> 
> Thank you  I wish the bag in the profile was mine but I don't own one  it's absolutely gorgeous. The bag is called the soft elegance flap which came out in 2012? It's made of distressed calfskin! I dont think they've reintroduced it since then so you would have to find one on consignment sites.


Thanks for the info. I've been quite obsessed with it since I've came across the same photo. it's quite a perfect burgundy chanel


----------



## lelisal

@chlamy  I bought the red boy in March /April 2013... I don't use the bag that much , maybe I didn't store it properly. I used it only 3 times [emoji85] . Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cajhingle

sticking with the classics


----------



## UpTime

may0112 said:


> Gorgeous boy bag!! You have a close up pic of the bag?!


----------



## Kendie26

Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 & my SLG family. 
Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


----------



## aime7

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


My god kendie,
I love love love your collection. Honestly if I ever have to see how to have a collection of my own I am just going to look at your colour combinations and style bcos it's perfect, although I think there's a long way for me to go before I have my perfect collection. Congratulations on having such a perfect collection.


----------



## Kendie26

aime7 said:


> My god kendie,
> I love love love your collection. Honestly if I ever have to see how to have a collection of my own I am just going to look at your colour combinations and style bcos it's perfect, although I think there's a long way for me to go before I have my perfect collection. Congratulations on having such a perfect collection.


 that totally cracked me up, THANKS so much dear aime7! Truly very sweet & dear of you. I probably built my collection too fast (as all of them I got last year w/ the exception of my first chanel & the red one that just came last week) but I do adore them all & try to rotate them often & share the love in using them all. My very best to you dear!!


----------



## nuaimi

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]



Wow!! Your collection is amazing, you choose very well.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


Kendie, these are the stairs to heaven   
From up do down, down to up, right to left they are all so peeerfect. Each kind is to find there.   
But the grey you forgot a bit you should definitely use more often.


----------



## Kendie26

nuaimi said:


> Wow!! Your collection is amazing, you choose very well.


that's very sweet, thank you so much nuaimi!! Look forward to seeing some of your pics/posts!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Kendie, these are the stairs to heaven
> From up do down, down to up, right to left they are all so peeerfect. Each kind is to find there.
> But the grey you forgot a bit you should definitely use more often.


Hahahaha that cracked me up laughing dear Alexa!! You are so sweet, thoughtful & funny! I'm glad if you & others enjoy seeing my pics, as I so do love seeing everyone else's glorious chanels!! xoxo (& the next time I use my grey CF, I will think of you!)


----------



## Vienna

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]



Beautiful collection!! Your classic flap directly in the middle, is it grey or lavender? Every piece is perfection! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Vienna said:


> Beautiful collection!! Your classic flap directly in the middle, is it grey or lavender? Every piece is perfection! [emoji4]


thanks so much Vienna....that is grey CF in middle. It's kind of chameleon in that it really has a lot of blue tone to it. I got it @ Saks early Nov 2016. I remember my SA telling me that if I was looking for grey i should grab it because they don't get many in & they go fast. Personally, I think they should make it a classic color, but hey, what the heck do I know?!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

UpTime said:


> It took me quite long time to down size my family to a new "practical" & "healthy" small family. Im thinking to take a group picture to compare what I have in 2017. We will see who come and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580927


What are pros and cons on the beige flap? Is it a caviar or lamb?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

OMG! ❤️ all pics here, amazing collections ladies! For those who own beige caviar classic flaps, any colors transferred from clothes? I love beige but hesitate about getting it stains. Most of my Chanel bags are in dark colors.


----------



## UpTime

Jkfashionstyle said:


> What are pros and cons on the beige flap? Is it a caviar or lamb?


Pros: the color, the caviar leather
Cons: Medium is a little small, doesnt fit much

No color  transfer so far, still look like the day I bought  her


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

UpTime said:


> Pros: the color, the caviar leather
> Cons: Medium is a little small, doesnt fit much
> 
> No color  transfer so far, still look like the day I bought  her


Thank you! Agreed ML size doesn't fit much as I've a black caviar also but hesitate to get a beige caviar worry about colors transfer.


----------



## Martini0317

Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]


----------



## FancyPants77

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596932



Lovely collection!


----------



## shoegirl1221

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


Gorgeous! I love the gray, chevron reissue,and chevron mini the most. Still debating on tracking down that reissue but it looks so amazing in your photos. This is an amazing collection.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


So awesome to see so much gorgeousness together.  Love love love!


----------



## Kendie26

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596932


Pretty pretty pretty....LOVE everything!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shoegirl1221 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the gray, chevron reissue,and chevron mini the most. Still debating on tracking down that reissue but it looks so amazing in your photos. This is an amazing collection.





Vanana said:


> So awesome to see so much gorgeousness together.  Love love love!


Hugs & thanks my dear friends!!


----------



## starprism_7

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]



Hail to Kendie26! Im so envious of your collection! From the flaps, the boy, the reissues, the minis, the slgs, OMG every single one of them are gorgeous!!  

Please keep sharing with us your gems, ill look forward to it . Next time maybe the kitty can have a chance to photo bomb the picture


----------



## NancyFancy

Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!


----------



## CCNL

NancyFancy said:


> Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!



Your WOCs are amazing!


----------



## aime7

NancyFancy said:


> Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!


Great Collection... you have got lovely bags,congrats .


----------



## IrisCole

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596932



Love the whole collection, but the Boy bags are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Kendie26

NancyFancy said:


> Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!


Fantastic!! Seriously loving your red reissue & the gold or bronze resissue on the same step....GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

starprism_7 said:


> Hail to Kendie26! Im so envious of your collection! From the flaps, the boy, the reissues, the minis, the slgs, OMG every single one of them are gorgeous!!
> 
> Please keep sharing with us your gems, ill look forward to it . Next time maybe the kitty can have a chance to photo bomb the picture


Haaa that's too funny....I'd probably scream & freak out if 1 of our bad-girl cats was on the steps w/ them! Many thanks for your super sweet words/compliments! You are a doll!


----------



## starprism_7

Kendie26 said:


> Haaa that's too funny....I'd probably scream & freak out if 1 of our bad-girl cats was on the steps w/ them! Many thanks for your super sweet words/compliments! You are a doll!



I know whachu mean girl. I just put my mini on the bed after a night out, and my kitty came & just about to put his paws on the chain. I literally screamed & chase him around the room.  He seem to enjoy the attention though. 

Looking forward for your next collection pictures kendie


----------



## Kendie26

starprism_7 said:


> I know whachu mean girl. I just put my mini on the bed after a night out, and my kitty came & just about to put his paws on the chain. I literally screamed & chase him around the room.  He seem to enjoy the attention though.
> 
> Looking forward for your next collection pictures kendie


 well, i guess you can't fault your kitty for having amazing taste in loving & being intrigued w/ your gorgeous mini!!


----------



## nvie

My tiny collection, dreaming of my next Chanel but the prices are crazy to justify for another.


----------



## chrissie-chen

My small collection. I think it's time to collect smaller bags now


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


----------



## love2learn

NancyFancy said:


> Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!


Such a variety of stunning pieces!!  They're all so beautiful!!  I would like to know about your reissue that looks bronze or maybe camel color?  What color is it and what year?  Thank you for sharing your family picture!


----------



## love2learn

chrissie-chen said:


> View attachment 3599440
> 
> 
> My small collection. I think it's time to collect smaller bags now


You've collected some larger beauties!!  Can't wait to see the smaller ones to come.  Stunning collection!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


Love your collection   These are all so beautiful and love the variety.


----------



## love2learn

nvie said:


> My tiny collection, dreaming of my next Chanel but the prices are crazy to justify for another.
> 
> View attachment 3598955


Everything is beautiful!!   I keep going back to your picture to star at your patent clutch!!


----------



## nvie

love2learn said:


> Everything is beautiful!!   I keep going back to your picture to star at your patent clutch!!



Thank you love2learn. Brilliant WOC in Burgundy was entirely my husband's choice. It was a surprise as I would never go for that colour. However it's a classy looking unusual piece. Let me take some close up pics. [emoji6]


----------



## love2learn

nvie said:


> Thank you love2learn. Brilliant WOC in Burgundy was entirely my husband's choice. It was a surprise as I would never go for that colour. However it's a classy looking unusual piece. Let me take some close up pics. [emoji6]


He has great taste!  It's a little lighter then the LV amarante vernis color.  It's just the perfect rich color!!


----------



## nvie

love2learn said:


> He has great taste!  It's a little lighter then the LV amarante vernis color.  It's just the perfect rich color!!



Yes, you are right, lighter than Amarante. Here's a pic that shows it's true colour. [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

Another pic....


----------



## love2learn

nvie said:


> Another pic....
> 
> View attachment 3599772


Yep!!  Still beautiful and eye catching   I'm sure it makes you smile every time you see it.


----------



## nvie

You are right [emoji4]. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it won't discolour, I had an issue with LV's vernis but that item was offwhite.


----------



## nvie

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago [emoji173]️ These bags are addictive! Never done...



You did great in the last two years! 
I'm quite sure you started with I only need one Chanel. [emoji6]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic [emoji4]...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did![emoji76][emoji16]


Beautiful collection! Love the staircase display idea.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

nvie said:


> You did great in the last two years!
> I'm quite sure you started with I only need one Chanel. [emoji6]


Thank you sweetie! I kept telling myself I'm done after this bag, this bag, this bag....


----------



## nvie

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thank you sweetie! I kept telling myself I'm done after this bag, this bag, this bag....



My husband says it's a never ending obsession when it comes to bags, shoes and jewelry! [emoji51]


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thank you sweetie! I kept telling myself I'm done after this bag, this bag, this bag....





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful collection! Love the staircase display idea.


Ha, I totally shook my head (yes) at your "i keep telling myself I'm done after this bag, this bag, etc"...so dang true! LOVE seeing your magnificent collection...it's a BEAUTIFUL family you have there Jkfashionstyle!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, I totally shook my head (yes) at your "i keep telling myself I'm done after this bag, this bag, etc"...so dang true! LOVE seeing your magnificent collection...it's a BEAUTIFUL family you have there Jkfashionstyle!


Thanks Kendie26!


----------



## Melbee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


Fabulous collection!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Melbee said:


> Fabulous collection!  Enjoy!


Thanks Melbee!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


is that the caviar dark silver jumbo? twins?!   I think we're twins on 3 bags


----------



## Vanana

I so want a p


NancyFancy said:


> Its fun trying to get all the gals together for a shot or two!


Gorgeous collection!  I love red patent - so HOT! but I worry about yellowing of patent leather. What do you think? how long have you had the red patent WOC and do you notice yellowing? I might have to reconsider...
atent


----------



## Mumotons

This is my Chanel family, growing slowly but surely [emoji5]


----------



## love2learn

Mumotons said:


> This is my Chanel family, growing slowly but surely [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600785
> View attachment 3600786


it's a gorgeous collection!!  Love your burgandy WOC, and the reissue looking tote is very interesting.  What is this tote called?  Is the silver bag a WOC or something else?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> is that the caviar dark silver jumbo? twins?!   I think we're twins on 3 bags


Yes! Bag twins! Which other 2 bags u have?


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Yes! Bag twins! Which other 2 bags u have?


I think I spotted a 17C black mini and a M/L caviar w/silver hardware?


----------



## HRY

Kendie26 said:


> Updated family pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thanks for all my dear friends here with their Chanel advice & support as I built my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595985
> View attachment 3595986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my SLG family.
> Oh & I hope @Plumeria233 doesn't mind I borrowed her idea of pic taken on staircase (I found it much easier to display them) ...but sadly my kitty didn't photo-bomb the pic like her cool cat did!


OMG!!!! I looooooove your collection! Especially the mini pink chevron! And those SLGs are perfect!!! ❤


----------



## Bisoux78

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660



I'm salivating over your horizontal stripe caviar jumbo!!! lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596932


Nice assortment of bags. I really love your blue boy!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


Lovely variety!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> Love your collection   These are all so beautiful and love the variety.


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> I think I spotted a 17C black mini and a M/L caviar w/silver hardware?


Bag triplets! 
Show us your collection Vanana.


----------



## shoegirl1221

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...



So pretty, I love them all. I have been collecting 1.5 years, same thing...I claim to be finished and then another bag makes it on my list.


----------



## Kendie26

Mumotons said:


> This is my Chanel family, growing slowly but surely [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600785
> View attachment 3600786


beautiful family!! That reissue tote is super cool (haven't seen that style before) & love your burgundy WOC


----------



## Kendie26

HRY said:


> OMG!!!! I looooooove your collection! Especially the mini pink chevron! And those SLGs are perfect!!! ❤


Aw, many thanks for your kind compliments & your enthusiasm dear HRY!! The SLG "addiction" is a whole other "beast" to try & control as I keep finding new ones that I love more than the last.  Look forward to your posts/ pics!


----------



## Emerson

I love your grey classic flap with rhw! What year is that from?? 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Emerson said:


> I love your grey classic flap with rhw! What year is that from??


Fall 2015


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shoegirl1221 said:


> So pretty, I love them all. I have been collecting 1.5 years, same thing...I claim to be finished and then another bag makes it on my list.


Thank you Sweetie! So hard not to look esp on new season collections.


----------



## ccgal

chocolateturtle said:


> Updated family as of January 2017. I'm Chanel-ed out for awhile, sold two bags and got some vintages that I absolutely fell in love with. Two caviar vintage jumbos, two perfect edge, and one vintage lambskin crossbody. Going to wait for a red and grey medium classic
> View attachment 3592660


Hi - can I know where did u get the beige cross body or your vintage items? I just went to vintage heaven seeing them


----------



## chocolateturtle

Bisoux78 said:


> I'm salivating over your horizontal stripe caviar jumbo!!! lol


Awww, thanks  it's a beauty!


ccgal said:


> Hi - can I know where did u get the beige cross body or your vintage items? I just went to vintage heaven seeing them


I found my vintage items on ebay and boutique patina. Patina sells a lot of vintage, that's where i got my horizontal jumbo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

shoegirl1221 said:


> So pretty, I love them all. I have been collecting 1.5 years, same thing...I claim to be finished and then another bag makes it on my list.


Yes. It's crazy!


----------



## jdckat

Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family


----------



## Alexa67

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Small collection, started 2 years ago ❤️ These bags are addictive! Never done...


Lovely collection. And it isn't small!!!


----------



## Alexa67

Mumotons said:


> This is my Chanel family, growing slowly but surely [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600785
> View attachment 3600786


 how good you discribe your family. Very well spoken. And I adore your burgundy WOC, she is sooo  nice.


----------



## chicnfab

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368


Beautiful collection


----------



## Miss CC

chrissie-chen said:


> View attachment 3599440
> 
> 
> My small collection. I think it's time to collect smaller bags now



Wow that red is stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Alexa67 said:


> Lovely collection. And it isn't small!!!


Thank you my dear


----------



## Vanana

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368


Looove the blue one!


----------



## jdckat

chicnfab said:


> Beautiful collection



thank you!



Vanana said:


> Looove the blue one!



It's a special one, isn't it?! I didn't plan to get it but it was there, couldn't resist


----------



## Kendie26

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368


Fantastic!! I love how you positioned them/lined them up! Soft spot for the red chevron


----------



## jdckat

Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic!! I love how you positioned them/lined them up! Soft spot for the red chevron



thank you very much, Kendie! Yes I was looking for a true red, and this is for me very close to true red, although it has different shades under different lighting!


----------



## Mumotons

love2learn said:


> it's a gorgeous collection!!  Love your burgandy WOC, and the reissue looking tote is very interesting.  What is this tote called?  Is the silver bag a WOC or something else?



Thank you [emoji4] the Burgandy WOC was a present for my 50th in October, the Silver one is a Clutch on a chain, the reissue tote looking bag I bought preloved and I'm not actually sure what it's called, maybe I ought to ask here ?


----------



## Mumotons

Kendie26 said:


> beautiful family!! That reissue tote is super cool (haven't seen that style before) & love your burgundy WOC



Awww thank you Kendie26 [emoji4] I bought the reissue looking tote preloved, she's just returned from the Chanel repair department as I lost a screw from the clasp..... I should have asked what the name of the bag was [emoji12]
I love my Woc, burgundy is one of my Favourite colours [emoji173]


----------



## Mumotons

Alexa67 said:


> how good you discribe your family. Very well spoken. And I adore your burgundy WOC, she is sooo  nice.



[emoji23][emoji23] thank you Alexa67 [emoji5] I'm saving for a Boy, I think I definitely need a 'he' in this collection [emoji12]


----------



## a.little.luxe

I finally got almost all the Chanel bags out at once to take this shot! The only one missing is my jumbo flap. 

Now I'm just looking to add a mini or small coco handle, and rectangular mini! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## love2learn

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368


I just don't know how I'd choose which one to wear!!  They're all fabulous!


----------



## love2learn

christined123 said:


> View attachment 3604967
> 
> 
> I finally got almost all the Chanel bags out at once to take this shot! The only one missing is my jumbo flap.
> 
> Now I'm just looking to add a mini or small coco handle, and rectangular mini!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


So beautiful!  Love the pop of colors mixed in.  Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Lealu

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368



Absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## jax818

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368



Omg!  Your two chevron wocs are PERFECTION!  I was looking all over for that olive chevron woc.  Where did you find it?


----------



## jdckat

love2learn said:


> I just don't know how I'd choose which one to wear!!  They're all fabulous!



Thank you love2learn!! I'm trying not to always go for the black one, I should use the brighter ones more!



Lealu said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you, Lealu!!



jax818 said:


> Omg!  Your two chevron wocs are PERFECTION!  I was looking all over for that olive chevron woc.  Where did you find it?



Thank you, jax818!! The khaki/olive green one from cruise, I got it from Selfridges in London. Not sure which countries ordered them..? Hope you find one!!


----------



## wei2jen

Hi all! This is my Chanel family....hopefully I can save enough for a Coco handle someday [emoji847]


----------



## cherrybelly

wei2jen said:


> Hi all! This is my Chanel family....hopefully I can save enough for a Coco handle someday [emoji847]



Oh, your mini flap in this gorgeous grey patent leather is absolutely wonderful - what a stunning piece! [emoji180]


----------



## br_t

My little family


----------



## tannfran

Beautiful vintage pieces[emoji106]


----------



## Mumotons

christined123 said:


> View attachment 3604967
> 
> 
> I finally got almost all the Chanel bags out at once to take this shot! The only one missing is my jumbo flap.
> 
> Now I'm just looking to add a mini or small coco handle, and rectangular mini!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your collection is incredible [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mumotons

wei2jen said:


> Hi all! This is my Chanel family....hopefully I can save enough for a Coco handle someday [emoji847]



What a beautiful collection you have, I love the olive colour [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NRC1983

christined123 said:


> View attachment 3604967
> 
> 
> I finally got almost all the Chanel bags out at once to take this shot! The only one missing is my jumbo flap.
> 
> Now I'm just looking to add a mini or small coco handle, and rectangular mini!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow, love the turquoise one!


----------



## NRC1983

nvie said:


> Yes, you are right, lighter than Amarante. Here's a pic that shows it's true colour. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599770


Wow, love this!


----------



## nvie

NRC1983 said:


> Wow, love this!



[emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

christined123 said:


> View attachment 3604967
> 
> I finally got almost all the Chanel bags out at once to take this shot! The only one missing is my jumbo flap.
> Now I'm just looking to add a mini or small coco handle, and rectangular mini!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great familiy pic very good picture shoot. And so well selected!


----------



## aime7

br_t said:


> My little family


That's a beautiful collection you have there. Love both your bags.congrts .  How do you find the infinity bag. Is it prone to scratches or is a care free bag. Would love to know your opinion on the bag. Thanks.


----------



## sacha1009

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my small collection! I'm looking to add the perfect chevron mini next [emoji4][emoji177][emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596932


That nice collections [emoji4]


----------



## sacha1009

CCNL said:


> Your WOCs are amazing!


Wow...nice...


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615


 That is some serious WOC eye/arm candy.....heavenly indeed my dearest DM!


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615


Wow stunning family. I like your new red and black boy as much


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615


Love this family, love every single member of it!!! Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## NancyFancy

love2learn said:


> Such a variety of stunning pieces!!  They're all so beautiful!!  I would like to know about your reissue that looks bronze or maybe camel color?  What color is it and what year?  Thank you for sharing your family picture!



It is bronze.  I have a camel/caramel Bottega for when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615


wooooooow, I can't figure out how to fit my stuff into WOC size yet but this really makes me want to get a shrink-ray.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> wooooooow, I can't figure out how to fit my stuff into WOC size yet but this really makes me want to get a shrink-ray.





Kendie26 said:


> That is some serious WOC eye/arm candy.....heavenly indeed my dearest DM!





Alexa67 said:


> Wow stunning family. I like your new red and black boy as much





Auvina15 said:


> Love this family, love every single member of it!!! Beautiful shot!!!



Thank you Vanana, Kendie, Alexa and Auvina!!!! 
I know that WOC's are not everyone's cup of tea, but I obviously adore them and find them so useful for the work week when I am using a larger tote (which the WOC easily fits inside) and can grab to go to lunch, shopping after work, grocery shopping, etc.), and also useful for restaurants where there is not a lot of space, as well as a sleek clutch for a nice dinner and they are perfect for the movies.  Today, as an example, I brought my black chevron lambskin WOC to the movies (we saw "The Salesman", which is one of the nominations for Foreign film of the year) and this is what I fit inside; my phone, lip balm, lip gloss, a small packet of tissues and in the zipped compartment I had my ID, debit & credit card and cash).  I did not need my car key as my DH was driving, but it would have fit.  I don't use the credit card slots, as I find it easier to use the zipped compartment for my cards.


----------



## More bags

limmeimei said:


> Decided to take a pic of my humble chanel family before I downside my collection. Missing is my medium classic flap in black with silver hardware. Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546422


What a beautiful, diverse collection!


----------



## More bags

Stacy31 said:


> My much loved Chanel family


Gorgeous collection! Which bags do you use most often?


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my little family.  Hoping to add to it after recovering from these purchases!!


----------



## Alexa67

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my little family.  Hoping to add to it after recovering from these purchases!!
> View attachment 3611256


Haha, to see your pic there is the footprint not necessary. Your love for turquoise is clear to see. For sure that's a fabulous color and all you choices are an eye catcher. The mini is breathtaking and also the SLG's Have much fun with them. Saw last time a post with this color and it was surprising how many colors match with this turquoise.


----------



## Melbee

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my little family.  Hoping to add to it after recovering from these purchases!!
> 
> View attachment 3611256


Beautiful collection!  Love the color!!


----------



## Stacy31

More bags said:


> Gorgeous collection! Which bags do you use most often?


Thank you! Definitely my boy bags! They are just so versatile My most used bag to date is my navy chevron boy bag, followed by my green boy, grey boy and gray m/l classic flap. My green jumbo is my newest purchase, and I plan to use that one quite a bit as well


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## tannfran

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my little family.  Hoping to add to it after recovering from these purchases!!
> 
> View attachment 3611256



Love!!!!!!!!


----------



## More bags

Stacy31 said:


> Thank you! Definitely my boy bags! They are just so versatile My most used bag to date is my navy chevron boy bag, followed by my green boy, grey boy and gray m/l classic flap. My green jumbo is my newest purchase, and I plan to use that one quite a bit as well


Beautiful bags, thanks for sharing your pic and your response!


----------



## Kendie26

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> View attachment 3611609


WOW you have so many beauties!! Lovely collection....I'm totally staring at the vintage-y one in front, far left & that pink....YUM!!!


----------



## Kris2015

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3572383
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Love ur collection. U mind sharing w me what color is the bottom right M/L? Also what collection.  The grayish blue one.


----------



## Alexa67

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> View attachment 3611609


Oh dear I like your family, this reissue with RHW is the very best.  And your GST is in a perfect condition, so many are in a aweful condition, with this we are twins


----------



## Dextersmom

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> View attachment 3611609



Beautiful family!!!


----------



## love2learn

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> View attachment 3611609


That is quite the beautiful collection!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## xsimplicity

Just the hand bags =)


----------



## Kendie26

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


Wow, each & every one of them is drop dead gorgeous! Just such an amazing lovely family!!


----------



## Dextersmom

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)



I love your beautiful family.


----------



## Melbee

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


Wow!!  So much fabulousness!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.


Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW 


And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin


----------



## Auvina15

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


I love every single piece of this family, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710


Oh my do you own all of these three stunning classics???  OUTSTANDING!!! They are just amazing and so puffy!!BIG LOVE!


----------



## Auvina15

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is my Chanel family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> View attachment 3611609


Very lovely family! Love the variety of this group and all of them are so beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710



WOW......three stunning beauties, shopgirl4cc!!!  I didn't realize that you had classic triplets. 
I am in complete awe, as they are all three so gorgeous and beautiful.  Thank you for sharing the beauty with us, my friend.


----------



## br_t

aime7 said:


> That's a beautiful collection you have there. Love both your bags.congrts .  How do you find the infinity bag. Is it prone to scratches or is a care free bag. Would love to know your opinion on the bag. Thanks.


I had good luck! I got the last one they had. I didn't love it too much since it's very structured and heavy so it ended up left my collection. The size I got was large. It was too large to use as special event bag but too heavy for everyday if you complete fill it up. It wasn't mean to be ;(


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710



Gorgeous 3!!!! What puffy quilts on your 3 sis!  You're so lucky to own such puffiest flaps, buddy!


----------



## shoegirl1221

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


 I love it. Black and neutrals, a very well rounded collection. Love the pink chevron.


----------



## shoegirl1221

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710


Your lambskin is so puffy- and this picture is cute of all 3 together.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> WOW......three stunning beauties, shopgirl4cc!!!  I didn't realize that you had classic triplets.
> I am in complete awe, as they are all three so gorgeous and beautiful.  Thank you for sharing the beauty with us, my friend.



Thank you my beautiful friend DM Haha... Yes I confess i can't live without this triplets black ml sisters.... 



Auvina15 said:


> Oh my do you own all of these three stunning classics???  OUTSTANDING!!! They are just amazing and so puffy!!BIG LOVE!



Yes I do.... Thank you for your sweet heart Aubina15 



Chanel7Chanel said:


> Gorgeous 3!!!! What puffy quilts on your 3 sis!  You're so lucky to own such puffiest flaps, buddy!



Thank you my sweet buddy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shoegirl1221 said:


> Your lambskin is so puffy- and this picture is cute of all 3 together.


Thank you shoegirl  Btw, I like your user name that makes me like to see your shoes collection


----------



## Mzaf

NRC1983 said:


> Wow, love this!



Gorgeous!  Does this have a chain inside?


----------



## shoegirl1221

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you shoegirl  Btw, I like your user name that makes me like to see your shoes collection


Haha I need to do that- I think I am catching up on bags with my recent activities.


----------



## Emerson

Wow such beautiful triplets!!! Do you have a favourite out of the three? 



shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710


Oh yeah, so nice sisters you have. And I see you hold them all in such a perfect condition.


----------



## Alexa67

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


I absolutly adore your collection. They are classical, different in leather HW and color. I know it so difficult to capture exactly the piece and combo you miss in the collection. 
Enjoy her my dear.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Emerson said:


> Wow such beautiful triplets!!! Do you have a favourite out of the three?


Thank you Emerson   Haha...I can't say "favorite" in 3 kids you know... all 3 m/l is favorite.  But in general I adore lambskin the best in Chanel and love all of my lambskin flaps in any size....I also have one more their little sister - black lambskin with silver HW in small size classic flap. I love also my black lambskin minis more than my black caviar minis and use them quite often  I own a big sister jumbo lamb silver HW which I haven't used much...actually both of my Jumbos sits in my closet..  I love my ML size more than my Jumbos which is too heavy and big on my frame.  I just love all of M/L & small size, and mini flaps in Chanel.... I can't imagine to not have these 3 black m/l in my collection and will never part with any of them....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yeah, so nice sisters you have. And I see you hold them all in such a perfect condition.



Thank you Alexa sweet friend  You have good eyes, haha yes these 3 are pretty newer - 2 is about 3 ~ 4 years old from 2013 fall/winter, and 1 is 2016 spring, so yes they're still young but I've been using them pretty often since bought them and rotate each of them as much as I get a chance. My 5~6 years old classic lambskin small flap shows "character" now, so I guess those 3 also will show their "characters" more in near future


----------



## silliex

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710



My goodness! Your M/L family is gorgeous! Do you condition your bags? Curious about your cleaning and storage habits since they are in excellent condition? I hope my caviar looks as shiny and puffy as yours!

Also thanks for these great comparison shots for gold vs silver hardware and lamb vs caviar! So helpful! Wish I saw these before I bought my first Chanel!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> My goodness! Your M/L family is gorgeous! Do you condition your bags? Curious about your cleaning and storage habits since they are in excellent condition? I hope my caviar looks as shiny and puffy as yours!
> 
> Also thanks for these great comparison shots for gold vs silver hardware and lamb vs caviar! So helpful! Wish I saw these before I bought my first Chanel!



Hi silliex  thank you 
I haven't used any conditioners on my Chanel yet, actually don't have one but I heard some people uses it. I've never done even on my 20 years old Chanel. I just like them to be natural. I'm bit picky for the puffiness on the quilts so I've checked that first when bought them at Chanel boutique / retail stores ( Saks and NM ) and luckily nice one came in each time. 
Yes my habit is very simple. I just store all of my Chanels at the shelves in the cabinets with glass doors, and I don't tuck their chains inside the bags, just let chains lay in the back to the floors. I don't know if that's the best for the purses but haven't had any problems on each. I just like to see them on display and easier to grab and go everyday  I also store their boxes with original sets and each authenticity cards in the other closets...

Which combo did you get for your first Chanel?


----------



## marzipanchen

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


What an amazingly elegant and sophisticated "family" you have!!! May I ask since when you have been collection (just figuring out if there is still hope for me, haha).


----------



## xsimplicity

marzipanchen said:


> What an amazingly elegant and sophisticated "family" you have!!! May I ask since when you have been collection (just figuring out if there is still hope for me, haha).



Thank you! I bought my first Chanel bag in 2009 but I've since sold that bag. The oldest bag in this collection is from 2011, but the majority of the bags were bought in the last 6 months... I've been bad >.<


----------



## marzipanchen

xsimplicity said:


> Thank you! I bought my first Chanel bag in 2009 but I've since sold that bag. The oldest bag in this collection is from 2011, but the majority of the bags were bought in the last 6 months... I've been bad >.<



Thank you for your answer. You haven't been bad, just collecting efficiently.  Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## silliex

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi silliex  thank you
> I haven't used any conditioners on my Chanel yet, actually don't have one but I heard some people uses it. I've never done even on my 20 years old Chanel. I just like them to be natural. I'm bit picky for the puffiness on the quilts so I've checked that first when bought them at Chanel boutique / retail stores ( Saks and NM ) and luckily nice one came in each time.
> Yes my habit is very simple. I just store all of my Chanels at the shelves in the cabinets with glass doors, and I don't tuck their chains inside the bags, just let chains lay in the back to the floors. I don't know if that's the best for the purses but haven't had any problems on each. I just like to see them on display and easier to grab and go everyday  I also store their boxes with original sets and each authenticity cards in the other closets...
> 
> Which combo did you get for your first Chanel?


Bought myself a black caviar with GHW but Lambskin will always haunt me, thinking about getting one with SHW in the future. Thanks again for sharing your treasures!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710


what a perfection trio set of lovely sisters!! WOWEE! THey are all magnificent & you take stunning pics! You probably could guess I'm a littel extra sweet/partial to your lambskin CF. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615



This is just so beautiful. It made me yearn for a red and gray WOC to complement my black one!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> This is just so beautiful. It made me yearn for a red and gray WOC to complement my black one!



Thank you so much!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> Bought myself a black caviar with GHW but Lambskin will always haunt me, thinking about getting one with SHW in the future. Thanks again for sharing your treasures!!


Congrats on your first Chanel! That's the great classic combo! And yes that's great idea to add Lambskin with silver HW is amazing conbo as well!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> what a perfection trio set of lovely sisters!! WOWEE! THey are all magnificent & you take stunning pics! You probably could guess I'm a littel extra sweet/partial to your lambskin CF. GORGEOUS!


Thank you my sweetest friend  Yes darling Kendie I remember well and your Chevron Lambskin ML is amazingly sleek and gorgeous  I really love yours! love you too!!


----------



## MochaCake

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


Great collection you have there


----------



## anglee810

Dear all, I would also LOVE to share my Chanel family....i dearly treasure every single of them 



Here is my Boy family 




Thank you so much for letting me share! Everyone's bags have been GORGEOUS!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> It's not a family shots, but 3 classic black M/L flaps were just out from the shelf since I had chance to use each in past few days, so here is a shot of sisters before they go back to the shelf  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3613705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Caviar gold HW, Lambskin gold HW, Caviar silver HW.
> View attachment 3613707
> 
> Here is a little bonus shot for comparison of Gold HW vs Silver HW
> View attachment 3613709
> 
> And Comparison of Caviar VS Lambskin
> View attachment 3613710



What a beautiful collection of classic flaps. So puffy and shiny.  Just gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> What a beautiful collection of classic flaps. So puffy and shiny.  Just gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you dear my friend MissCC


----------



## shopgirl4cc

anglee810 said:


> Dear all, I would also LOVE to share my Chanel family....i dearly treasure every single of them
> View attachment 3615937
> 
> 
> Here is my Boy family
> 
> View attachment 3615938
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share! Everyone's bags have been GORGEOUS!


So beautiful and pretty colorful collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

anglee810 said:


> Dear all, I would also LOVE to share my Chanel family....i dearly treasure every single of them
> View attachment 3615937
> 
> 
> Here is my Boy family
> 
> View attachment 3615938
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share! Everyone's bags have been GORGEOUS!


Totally see why you treasure every one of them...they are all incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## Missheo

My updated family photos




I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps




All my black babies together




I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg


----------



## love2learn

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Such a beautiful family of Chanel.  Love the variety of colors.  Even the neutrals are all so different and beautiful!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## coleab5

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



Love your collection!! [emoji7]


----------



## Calliandraroad

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Really love your C collection! So timeless and well-rounded.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Everydaydazzler said:


> I am very happy to finally share my Chanel jewelry collection! Most of my pieces were separated from me for over 7 months because I kept them and my other jewels at the bank for safe keeping till I could buy another condo after selling my home so quickly back in August! Here are my lovelies!



Wow!!  This is a BEautiful collection [emoji173] congratulations you have great taste.


----------



## Classicstyle516

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



Stunning collection! I have a thing for classic flaps as well!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



Omg, I love your collection!!! My dream collection one day


----------



## MsModernShopper

nvie said:


> My tiny collection, dreaming of my next Chanel but the prices are crazy to justify for another.
> 
> View attachment 3598955


I love your tote!


----------



## Alexa67

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> All my black babies together
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> View attachment 3618883



OMG this is one of the most incredible family   
all your classic flaps are in so amazing colors. The nude and the light grey...... are.... just breathtaking. Really to see this pictures makes my heart jump


----------



## JennRN

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


what size are your classic flaps? beautiful collection


----------



## Missheo

JennRN said:


> what size are your classic flaps? beautiful collection



As of now I have 

3 jumbos: beige ghw, black shw, cobalt blue rhw
5 m/l: black ghw, and beige, grey, red, and taupe shw

All caviar


----------



## shoegirl1221

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



OMG I love that gray and beige neutral. Do you know what years these were? I have wanted a gray classic flap in medium and that taupe color is also stunning. Also, my old eyes can't tell if they are lambskin or caviar?


----------



## Vanana

marzipanchen said:


> Thank you for your answer. You haven't been bad, just collecting efficiently.  Thanks for sharing your picture.


Sorry had to comment. Love the descriptor "collecting efficiently"


----------



## Vanana

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Ahhhh I like how you roll...  You've got the black classics covered, all key sizes hardware and 2 main leather types, timeless WOC and clutch just to cover the bases for starters, spectacular neutrals that we would all kill for, then bam bright bags in versatile and easy to wear primary colors, a slouchy tote and a structured tote, and *why not *throw in a coco and a small backpack too? *so nicely done!!! *

What a nicely curated collection without an excessive number of bags... done so very efficient and effectively... I would love to have your 2 neutral M/Ls (grey & taupe) but unfortunately they were before my CC time sigh... 

Now... Not a fan of reissue and boys?


----------



## Missheo

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful family of Chanel.  Love the variety of colors.  Even the neutrals are all so different and beautiful!  Gorgeous!!





coleab5 said:


> Love your collection!! [emoji7]





Calliandraroad said:


> Really love your C collection! So timeless and well-rounded.





DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow!!  This is a BEautiful collection [emoji173] congratulations you have great taste.





Classicstyle516 said:


> Stunning collection! I have a thing for classic flaps as well!





chocolateturtle said:


> Omg, I love your collection!!! My dream collection one day





MsModernShopper said:


> I love your tote!





Alexa67 said:


> OMG this is one of the most incredible family
> all your classic flaps are in so amazing colors. The nude and the light grey...... are.... just breathtaking. Really to see this pictures makes my heart jump



Thank you ladies for your kind words! Love having this so very supportive community to share my love for Chanel


----------



## Missheo

shoegirl1221 said:


> OMG I love that gray and beige neutral. Do you know what years these were? I have wanted a gray classic flap in medium and that taupe color is also stunning. Also, my old eyes can't tell if they are lambskin or caviar?


The grey and taupe are both 14b, although I didn't purchase them that year due to wedding planning (put a total damper on my shopping budget =P) The beige is chanel classic light beige, purchased in 2015; and they are allll caviar


----------



## Missheo

Vanana said:


> Ahhhh I like how you roll...  You've got the black classics covered, all key sizes hardware and 2 main leather types, timeless WOC and clutch just to cover the bases for starters, spectacular neutrals that we would all kill for, then bam bright bags in versatile and easy to wear primary colors, a slouchy tote and a structured tote, and *why not *throw in a coco and a small backpack too? *so nicely done!!! *
> 
> What a nicely curated collection without an excessive number of bags... done so very efficient and effectively... I would love to have your 2 neutral M/Ls (grey & taupe) but unfortunately they were before my CC time sigh...
> 
> Now... Not a fan of reissue and boys?



Vanana! Thank you so much, I couldn't help but smile while reading your comment! You made me feel like I was seeing my collection for the first time lol It means a lot coming from you considering the gazillion reveals I've seen you do. Your closet must be like a Chanel boutique!!

To answer your question about the reissue and boys, I did go through a boy phase, I had a few in my collection at one point.  But after a having them in my closet for a couple years and barely using them, I decided to let them go. As for the reissue, it was never really my style.. both are gorgeous, but the classic flap is what makes my heart sing every time


----------



## Vanana

Missheo said:


> Vanana! Thank you so much, I couldn't help but smile while reading your comment! You made me feel like I was seeing my collection for the first time lol It means a lot coming from you considering the gazillion reveals I've seen you do. Your closet must be like a Chanel boutique!!
> 
> To answer your question about the reissue and boys, I did go through a boy phase, I had a few in my collection at one point.  But after a having them in my closet for a couple years and barely using them, I decided to let them go. As for the reissue, it was never really my style.. both are gorgeous, but the classic flap is what makes my heart sing every time



 My closet is nowhere near the Chanel boutique that we've seen in the spectacular collections of some members here  In fact, what I do need is a nicer and bigger closet, not more Chanels  I simply lack focus... Since I'm not exactly loyal to certain style in my wardrobe in general (classic, casual, etc.), I "needed" a wider range of different aesthetic in bags and accessories to go with those different styles (hence more different styles of Chanel calls out to me frequently due to the different vibes and colors, sigh....)

My reissue is my low radar bag for those low key days, when all fails, reissue will work. Quite frankly it's the most elegant and best low key bag IMO (Hermes is just mostly boring to me and too structured for that vibe - don't kill me please and in all other brands their version of the "low key" bag just doesn't measure up to the reissue in style, material, nor versatility).  The timeless classics are just WOW so I totally get it. I "needed" to have reissues and want at least 1 more... *still waiting Karl - please hurry it up and make "my" combo soon* 

Like you, I'm not exactly a boy fan either.  They don't specifically call out to me though I can appreciate the aesthetic and how easy wearing it can be for casual wear. However, I feel that the classics can be casual and dressed up (and works equally well in both IMO) but boy looks awkward to me when paired with a dressed up/elegant outfit (sure it can be done nicely and we've seen plenty did it well, but you put a classic on with the same outfit next to it and then I feel that the classics just looks better with it _in comparison_).  I think I tend to dress up more than dress down, and it's funny cuz I like to dress "casual" too with jeans but I always dress "up" my casual outfits if that makes sense. I don't really like just basic t-shirt and jeans but rather enjoy tops/jackets that has special detailing - which then I use the jeans to specifically tone it down.

That said, I do have 1 boy bag so far and adding another soon. I think I like some of the more "different" boys like the mermaid and the new one from this season that I'm eagerly waiting to see and validate if he's coming home with me 

Oh enjoy your beautiful collection, I really love it!


----------



## eggz716

anglee810 said:


> Dear all, I would also LOVE to share my Chanel family....i dearly treasure every single of them
> View attachment 3615937
> 
> 
> Here is my Boy family
> 
> View attachment 3615938
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share! Everyone's bags have been GORGEOUS!


You have an absolutely stunning collection! I really enjoy everyone's family portraits lol.  #chanelfamilygoals


----------



## Kendie26

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Holy WOW....I'm dying/ drooling over EVERY SINGLE ONE!!! Phenomenal family...just WOWZERS!!


----------



## Miss CC

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



Wow your family is perfection!!  I loooooove your neutrals especially the taupe and grey. Beautiful!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



Omg amazing collection!


----------



## dthi

Vienna said:


> Beautiful collection!! Your classic flap directly in the middle, is it grey or lavender? Every piece is perfection! [emoji4]



Kendi, your collection is beautiful!!! May I ask where did you get your nude reissue & your pink chevron? 

Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

dthi said:


> Kendi, your collection is beautiful!!! May I ask where did you get your nude reissue & your pink chevron?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you kindly! I got my beige chevron reissue at Neiman Marcus & the pink chevron mini was from Chanel boutique ( short hills,  nj)


----------



## dthi

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly! I got my beige chevron reissue at Neiman Marcus & the pink chevron mini was from Chanel boutique ( short hills,  nj)



Thanks for your reply! Would you please pm me your SA number for both places? 

Thanks a bundle!


----------



## dgie

My Chanel family- clearly, I tend to go for black bags!
Reissue tote wsh
Caviar jumbo classic wsh
Small boy bag wsh
Patent camellia woc with rose gold hardware
Black cerf wgh
Chevron reissue so black


----------



## Dextersmom

dgie said:


> My Chanel family- clearly, I tend to go for black bags!
> Reissue tote wsh
> Caviar jumbo classic wsh
> Small boy bag wsh
> Patent camellia woc with rose gold hardware
> Black cerf wgh
> Chevron reissue so black



Your family is stunning!!!  If you have the time, I would LOVE to see a closeup of your beautiful camellia woc, as I have not seen rose gold hardware before.


----------



## dgie

Dextersmom said:


> Your family is stunning!!!  If you have the time, I would LOVE to see a closeup of your beautiful camellia woc, as I have not seen rose gold hardware before.



Here it is- I purchased from Nm in 2004


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615



Amazing collection of woc. Can I ask if you know the code for the caviar camellia woc?


----------



## Dextersmom

dgie said:


> Here it is- I purchased from Nm in 2004



Thank you!! What a special beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Amazing collection of woc. Can I ask if you know the code for the caviar camellia woc?



Thank you! Here you go.


----------



## Kendie26

dgie said:


> My Chanel family- clearly, I tend to go for black bags!
> Reissue tote wsh
> Caviar jumbo classic wsh
> Small boy bag wsh
> Patent camellia woc with rose gold hardware
> Black cerf wgh
> Chevron reissue so black


Love all of your black beauties!! All so lovely. Totally love your reissue & your patent woc!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you! Here you go.
> View attachment 3624287



Thank you [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## chicnfab

Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share


----------



## aime7

chicnfab said:


> Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share


Congrts on having such a beautiful collection.


----------



## chicnfab

aime7 said:


> Congrts on having such a beautiful collection.


Ohh thanks sweetie


----------



## starprism_7

chicnfab said:


> Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share



You had them for a while but all of them look spanking new & well taken care of . I admire your love for these beauties . Beautiful collections & i hope you find the other two bags in your list (or more )


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share



Nice Collection! I like your saisonal flap and of course your new boy. But the cute vintage Mini you let go is amazing.


----------



## chicnfab

starprism_7 said:


> You had them for a while but all of them look spanking new & well taken care of . I admire your love for these beauties . Beautiful collections & i hope you find the other two bags in your list (or more )


Thanks.. I know chanel is very addicting lol.. you are right maybe it's gonna be more than 2


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Nice Collection! I like your saisonal flap and of course your new boy. But the cute vintage Mini you let go is amazing.


thanks... that bag is from early 2015 collection I think it was called bubble flap..I got it in medium size if I remember it right.. thanks for sweet comment


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share


Nice collection! I have the cc bubble in pink (not sure of size but it fits same thing as my rectangular mini). I am so very curious of the puzzle reissue that you said good bye to.  How did you find the bag on pros & cons?  Lovely pieces and hope you find the 2 missing reissue members of your family soon!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Nice collection! I have the cc bubble in pink (not sure of size but it fits same thing as my rectangular mini). I am so very curious of the puzzle reissue that you said good bye to.  How did you find the bag on pros & cons?  Lovely pieces and hope you find the 2 missing reissue members of your family soon!


I know that reissue is very beautiful but because I want to lessen my black bags and downsize my collection and get more colored ones that's why I decided to let it go.. it's a tough decision and I'm trying to maintain my collection that way.. trying not to make duplicates in terms of colours and usage.. that bag is very spacious and very versatile in terms of  crossbody option.. very unique piece..  but she's going to my dearest friend who loves her so much so I'm not worried that much.. I know everybody loves that bag but maybe I'm not the right person.. I don't know  but for now I have to let her go


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Sharing with you my small family of chanel..I was cleaning my bags and thought it would be nice to take a photo.. I started on June 2013 and since then it evolves. There's some bags that I let go already. I only have to 2 bags that I love to have in my collection which are reissue in chevron and camellia flap..thanks for letting me share


Woot! I adore your collection chicnfab...I think my favorite might be your Boy (afterall, he did accompany you on your massage last night, right?!! But each & every one of them is fabulous! Thank you for posting them , including the ones you released into the wild


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! I adore your collection chicnfab...I think my favorite might be your Boy (afterall, he did accompany you on your massage last night, right?!! But each & every one of them is fabulous! Thank you for posting them , including the ones you released into the wild


Ohh thanks @Kendie26 you are funny on the other side


----------



## goldenfountain

marzipanchen said:


> absolutely stunning collection! i love everything you are showing here.



Thank you kindly!!  Since then i've welcomed one more baby in the family


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sharing my small collection, late comer, began May 2015, all purchased brand new. All caviars except for chevron WOC (metallic calfskin). I kept telling myself - done after this one, again this one, and lastly this one, Chanel addiction or Chanel illness...LOL 
- Left: Mini, WOC, WOC and Medium Coco
- Right; Mini, classic double flaps in small, ML and Jumbo
Recently returned the beige ML for a small.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3612847
> 
> 
> Just the hand bags =)


Gorgeous! ❤


----------



## mintyvintage

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Sharing my small collection, late comer, began May 2015, all purchased brand new. All caviars except for chevron WOC (metallic calfskin). I kept telling myself - done after this one, again this one, and lastly this one, Chanel addiction or Chanel illness...LOL
> - Left: Mini, WOC, WOC and Medium Coco
> - Right; Mini, classic double flaps in small, ML and Jumbo
> Recently returned the beige ML for a small.
> View attachment 3633819
> 
> View attachment 3633820



Looks perfect! You just need a square mini [emoji1]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

mintyvintage said:


> Looks perfect! You just need a square mini [emoji1]


Thank u! Recently I passed up on square dark charcoal mini, too similar to black, waiting for the right color combo.


----------



## mia55

After selling my half moon and snake skin woc, GST and double flap jumbo, here are my black beauties.


1) Chevron jumbo patent leather
2) Chain around maxi washed lamb skin
3) Single flap jumbo caviar
4) Paris Salzburg boy calfskin
5) M/L caviar

Thanks for letting me share
View attachment 3635186


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Sharing my small collection, late comer, began May 2015, all purchased brand new. All caviars except for chevron WOC (metallic calfskin). I kept telling myself - done after this one, again this one, and lastly this one, Chanel addiction or Chanel illness...LOL
> - Left: Mini, WOC, WOC and Medium Coco
> - Right; Mini, classic double flaps in small, ML and Jumbo
> Recently returned the beige ML for a small.
> View attachment 3633819
> 
> View attachment 3633820



Gorgeous!  Love that pearly jumbo !


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Sharing my small collection, late comer, began May 2015, all purchased brand new. All caviars except for chevron WOC (metallic calfskin). I kept telling myself - done after this one, again this one, and lastly this one, Chanel addiction or Chanel illness...LOL
> - Left: Mini, WOC, WOC and Medium Coco
> - Right; Mini, classic double flaps in small, ML and Jumbo
> Recently returned the beige ML for a small.
> View attachment 3633819
> 
> View attachment 3633820


Majorly DREAMY Collection...wowee!! Each & every one is spectacular but that yellow (looks yellow on my screen) CF is demanding attention in the best way!!!


----------



## Kendie26

mia55 said:


> After selling my half moon and snake skin woc, GST and double flap jumbo, here are my black beauties.
> 
> 
> 1) Chevron jumbo patent leather
> 2) Chain around maxi washed lamb skin
> 3) Single flap jumbo caviar
> 4) Paris Salzburg boy calfskin
> 5) M/L caviar
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3635186


All fantastically GORGEOUS!!! Ah, the Salzburg Boy...he melts my heart every time I lay eyes on him.


----------



## Bags_4_life

My Chanel family, also posted on my insta https://www.instagram.com/bags_4_life/?hl=en


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3636267
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, also posted on my insta https://www.instagram.com/bags_4_life/?hl=en



Lovely collection, and also love how you wrote out 'love' with the chain of your WOC (so cool)... that is surely going to up the ante on the likes on your insta post for sure!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Majorly DREAMY Collection...wowee!! Each & every one is spectacular but that yellow (looks yellow on my screen) CF is demanding attention in the best way!!!


Thanks Kendie26 for your lovely comment!  Not yellow, actually beige, I love it, so happy I got her ❤


----------



## Kendie26

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3636267
> 
> 
> My Chanel family, also posted on my insta https://www.instagram.com/bags_4_life/?hl=en


Fantastic family & i also love how you wrote out the "love"...impressive!!


----------



## Susimoo

My collection that grew this week with the addition of my first (I hope there will be more to follow) Rectangular Mini. 

My M/L Caviar Classic Flap GHW
My Classic WOC lambskin SHW
Caviar card case
Blue Lambskin Boy with GHW
Red Rectangular Mini lambskin with LGHW.


----------



## chicnfab

Susimoo said:


> My collection that grew this week with the addition of my first (I hope there will be more to follow) Rectangular Mini.
> 
> My M/L Caviar Classic Flap GHW
> My Classic WOC lambskin SHW
> Caviar card case
> Blue Lambskin Boy with GHW
> Red Rectangular Mini lambskin with LGHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636979
> View attachment 3636980


Very beautiful collection!! Love the variations


----------



## Kendie26

Susimoo said:


> My collection that grew this week with the addition of my first (I hope there will be more to follow) Rectangular Mini.
> 
> My M/L Caviar Classic Flap GHW
> My Classic WOC lambskin SHW
> Caviar card case
> Blue Lambskin Boy with GHW
> Red Rectangular Mini lambskin with LGHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636979
> View attachment 3636980


Fabulous mix of styles,colors.....LOVE them all!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My triple threat!


----------



## More bags

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Gorgeous collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## More bags

dgie said:


> My Chanel family- clearly, I tend to go for black bags!
> Reissue tote wsh
> Caviar jumbo classic wsh
> Small boy bag wsh
> Patent camellia woc with rose gold hardware
> Black cerf wgh
> Chevron reissue so black


Awesome collection, you have all occasions covered!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Phenomenal collection Missheo! I ❤️ Classic flap❤️❤️❤️❤️
Is that camel or dark beige Coco? Which season? I ❤️ your collection!


----------



## Bagventures

My Chanel collections over the years have narrowed down to 7 (one navy Lambskin Boy bag missing).  I'm quite content and will try to keep the number under 10 (following another PFM's advice, which I think is very wise indeed!!)


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> My Chanel collections over the years have narrowed down to 7 (one navy Lambskin Boy bag missing).  I'm quite content and will try to keep the number under 10 (following another PFM's advice, which I think is very wise indeed!!)


Super love your collection!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> Super love your collection!


Thank you kindly!   Are you from Calgary? How do u find the selections there in general?


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Thank you kindly!   Are you from Calgary? How do u find the selections there in general?


Yes I am.. they don't have much to be honest..


----------



## chloe-babe

sharing my little rainbow family with you all


----------



## Alexa67

Bagventures said:


> My Chanel collections over the years have narrowed down to 7 (one navy Lambskin Boy bag missing).  I'm quite content and will try to keep the number under 10 (following another PFM's advice, which I think is very wise indeed!!)



What a wonderful collection you have, love the beige reissue and the red chevron, but also the other are jummy. Very well selected.


----------



## Bagventures

Alexa67 said:


> What a wonderful collection you have, love the beige reissue and the red chevron, but also the other are jummy. Very well selected.



Thanks for the kind compliments! I have been very patient and selective lately. As much as I would love to collect seasonal pieces, the experience can be really 'overwhelming' considering there're 8 seasons in Chanel's world, am I right?


----------



## kadyooo

Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]

I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.

Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> My Chanel collections over the years have narrowed down to 7 (one navy Lambskin Boy bag missing).  I'm quite content and will try to keep the number under 10 (following another PFM's advice, which I think is very wise indeed!!)


Spectacular collection! I can see the thought you put into each & every one. Fabulous!!


----------



## Kendie26

chloe-babe said:


> sharing my little rainbow family with you all


Truly a phenomenal "rainbow family"....amazing style choices & colors!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

kadyooo said:


> Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645320
> View attachment 3645321


OMG how friggin' fabulous it THIS! You ladies are all on fire lately w/ your Chanel families!! You have exquisite taste. I'm seriously staring at your blue flap (I'm blind as a bat these days & I can't tell if yours in the denim or velvet?..hard to tell on my screen, but either way, whatever it is I am LOVING it. All of them are amazing though!


----------



## chicnfab

kadyooo said:


> Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645320
> View attachment 3645321


Lovely collection @kadyooo  but my fave are the tan and red


----------



## chloe-babe

Kendie26 said:


> Truly a phenomenal "rainbow family"....amazing style choices & colors!! Amazing!!!



aww thank you so much - I sometimes wish I was more of a black bag girl, but they just don't make me feel the same way as coloured bags do  - plus it means I can wear a lot of black clothes and still get a pop of colour in


----------



## chloe-babe

kadyooo said:


> Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645320
> View attachment 3645321



Such beautiful bags  can I ask you how you get on with your deauville? When I first saw them I just thought they were kind of a fabric tote! and now I am actively looking for them on instagram - would love to know more about it please


----------



## love2learn

kadyooo said:


> Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645320
> View attachment 3645321



Such an amazing collection!!!  Love every one of them!!  I do have to ask if the burgundy color one is velvet???  It's hard for me to tell in the picture no matter how much I zoom in.  They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## kadyooo

Kendie26 said:


> OMG how friggin' fabulous it THIS! You ladies are all on fire lately w/ your Chanel families!! You have exquisite taste. I'm seriously staring at your blue flap (I'm blind as a bat these days & I can't tell if yours in the denim or velvet?..hard to tell on my screen, but either way, whatever it is I am LOVING it. All of them are amazing though!



Thank you for your comment! [emoji11]It is a denim flap. I was so in to denim clothing lately, so I know I can't miss this chanel denim flap when I first saw it, with sorta my vintage style sometimes. Here is clear picture of her I found on Instagram, I feel it's a lot nicer than the pic I took.


----------



## kadyooo

chicnfab said:


> Lovely collection @kadyooo  but my fave are the tan and red



Thank you for your comment! [emoji11]


----------



## kadyooo

chloe-babe said:


> Such beautiful bags  can I ask you how you get on with your deauville? When I first saw them I just thought they were kind of a fabric tote! and now I am actively looking for them on instagram - would love to know more about it please



They are popular and seems hard to get, but actually  not if you could wait. I preorder my deauville from my Ny SA, i waited for about 2 weeks and got ship to me, my local chanel SA also called me that they have in stock after about a week I bought it. 

I sold my deauville tote from the 15c before I bought this 17c. Surprisly they are totally different material! They used to be more like canvas or cotton material which easy gets dirty, but the 17c feels kind of like water resist material that I can easily wipe off the drits, the picture is hard to tell tho. 

Feel free to let me know if questions! [emoji11]


----------



## kadyooo

love2learn said:


> Such an amazing collection!!!  Love every one of them!!  I do have to ask if the burgundy color one is velvet???  It's hard for me to tell in the picture no matter how much I zoom in.  They're all gorgeous!!



Thank you for your comment! [emoji11] you are right! It's burgundy color in velvet material WOC, not long cross body chain but short shoulder chain, can be remove to use as a wallet. Here is a better picture I found on Instagram, I feel it's better than the pic I took.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3646317


----------



## Alexa67

kadyooo said:


> Here are my humble Chanel family, you can see I am a GHW only and mini LOver! except the deauville tote, since only made in SHW or else will be gold too. [emoji23]
> I recently sold my classic medium flap that I been keeping for 6years, thinking to get a new classic flap in small size.
> Thanks for letting me share, you all fabulous!
> View attachment 3645320
> View attachment 3645321



I love your collection. They are all unique and very well chosen.  The burgundy WOC is TDF
By the way I have the same brown square and I love her


----------



## kadyooo

Alexa67 said:


> I love your collection. They are all unique and very well chosen.  The burgundy WOC is TDF
> By the way I have the same brown square and I love her



Thank you for your comment! [emoji11] 

[emoji113] high five for the brown square we both had! [emoji13] may I ask where you bought your brown square? I was looking everywhere for her, both my SA in US don't have it and my shopper in Paris can't find either, they went very quick, luckily a TPF member PM me that she decide to sell her brown square for the black square. [emoji173]️  so thankful to TPF that helps me a lot and connects with you all Fabulous ladies!


----------



## Kendie26

kadyooo said:


> Thank you for your comment! [emoji11]It is a denim flap. I was so in to denim clothing lately, so I know I can't miss this chanel denim flap when I first saw it, with sorta my vintage style sometimes. Here is clear picture of her I found on Instagram, I feel it's a lot nicer than the pic I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646314


Aw you are so sweet to post a solo pic of it, thank you kadyooo! I absolutely ADORE this one! LOVE really, really LOVE it!


----------



## Alexa67

kadyooo said:


> Thank you for your comment! [emoji11]
> 
> [emoji113] high five for the brown square we both had! [emoji13] may I ask where you bought your brown square? I was looking everywhere for her, both my SA in US don't have it and my shopper in Paris can't find either, they went very quick, luckily a TPF member PM me that she decide to sell her brown square for the black square. [emoji173]️  so thankful to TPF that helps me a lot and connects with you all Fabulous ladies!





kadyooo said:


> Thank you for your comment! [emoji11]
> 
> I found the Square in Germany/Europe. Yes I think this color was extremely limited, I saw here just once and one as rectangular. I was two days before cruise released in the boutique and my SA was so kind to put her away. I was so happy and I'm still happy with her.
> I'm surprised to read you buy over a personal shopper, because if I see what the US member get and also the "boutique stock" it seams for me, their are much much more possibilities and I think you have also many more boutiques and dep. stores in your country. In my country we have just a few boutiques.
> Especially it was so difficult for you to get I'm happy for you. Isn't it strange what we do for a bag we have in our mind


----------



## MiiMerz

My Chanel family grew by x4 this season. [emoji51][emoji389][emoji12] My first Chanel is the Westminster. And I treasured it so much that it has barely been used. But now with some everyday styles I hope I will not be using them sparingly! [emoji7][emoji7]

Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## shopbo

MiiMerz said:


> My Chanel family grew by x4 this season. [emoji51][emoji389][emoji12] My first Chanel is the Westminster. And I treasured it so much that it has barely been used. But now with some everyday styles I hope I will not be using them sparingly! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651516


Such a beautiful black bag collection!  I'm quite the black chanel collector myself that I thought I was bored of all black bags but seeing your extremely varied, well-rounded blacks makes me rethink that maybe I just don't have the RIGHT black bags


----------



## MiiMerz

shopbo said:


> Such a beautiful black bag collection!  I'm quite the black chanel collector myself that I thought I was bored of all black bags but seeing your extremely varied, well-rounded blacks makes me rethink that maybe I just don't have the RIGHT black bags



Thank you!!  I thought I over did it and was too impulsive but your words are reassuring. I think Chanel has killed it this year with the so blacks. I couldn't resist. I hope you get to the bag collection that makes you happy!! The journey is what makes it all worth it!


----------



## chicnfab

MiiMerz said:


> My Chanel family grew by x4 this season. [emoji51][emoji389][emoji12] My first Chanel is the Westminster. And I treasured it so much that it has barely been used. But now with some everyday styles I hope I will not be using them sparingly! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651516


Super stunning girl!


----------



## love2learn

MiiMerz said:


> My Chanel family grew by x4 this season. [emoji51][emoji389][emoji12] My first Chanel is the Westminster. And I treasured it so much that it has barely been used. But now with some everyday styles I hope I will not be using them sparingly! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651516


You have a beautiful growing collection!!  I love every piece you have


----------



## MiiMerz

chicnfab said:


> Super stunning girl!



Thank you!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MiiMerz

love2learn said:


> You have a beautiful growing collection!!  I love every piece you have



Thank you!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Ice24

My Chanel family which has been growing steadily since last year.. hope to add a reissue and I should be done


----------



## BagLady14

Sold the WOC. Down to two.  For now.


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> Sold the WOC. Down to two.  For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651870


2 absolute beauties...LOVE them!


----------



## Kendie26

Ice24 said:


> My Chanel family which has been growing steadily since last year.. hope to add a reissue and I should be done
> View attachment 3651643


 Major WOWEE on this lovely family. What a lovely collection, each & EVERY piece! I can not pick a favorite.


----------



## Mzaf

My little Chanel Family


----------



## evab18

BagLady14 said:


> Sold the WOC. Down to two.  For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651870



In love with the burgundy one!! It's gorgeous and different. What's that style called?


----------



## Mosman

chloe-babe said:


> sharing my little rainbow family with you all


Love your red kelly style, I passed this one in black and so regret it now.
Your have feet ???


----------



## Mosman

BagLady14 said:


> Sold the WOC. Down to two.  For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651870


Hi, how your trendy holding so far ???


----------



## BagLady14

Mosman said:


> Hi, how your trendy holding so far ???


The lambskin is really good.  I've had a few light scratches but just used my thumb to rub and they disappeared.  I also have light scratches on the plate, minor but can be seen in bright sunlight at a certain angle.   It's a 2014 bag but I have taken it all over even digging through clearance racks and travelling through airports.  The picture of the collection was taken when the bag was over 2 yrs old.


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is an updated pic of my little Chanel family.  Any suggestions on what my next purchase should be??  I'm thinking a jumbo....


----------



## Ice24

Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWEE on this lovely family. What a lovely collection, each & EVERY piece! I can not pick a favorite.


Thank you @Kendie26 for your compliment.. you are always so sweet and lovely


----------



## ironic568

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883



What I wouldn't give to have your taupe and grey mediums. Amazing collection and colors


----------



## Shan29

An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them

https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/

I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.


----------



## Kendie26

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3655990
> 
> 
> An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/
> 
> I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.


YUM, what beautiful eye candy.....this is a very lovely collection Shan29! I adore each & every one of them....great taste!!!


----------



## LVtoChanel

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3655990
> 
> 
> An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/
> 
> I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.



Wow! Shan29, love everyone in your Chanel family... Especially the Metallics! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Shan29

Kendie26 said:


> YUM, what beautiful eye candy.....this is a very lovely collection Shan29! I adore each & every one of them....great taste!!!





LVtoChanel said:


> Wow! Shan29, love everyone in your Chanel family... Especially the Metallics! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks darlings![emoji8]


----------



## JLbb

My little Chanel family members. Never done wish list as well.


----------



## BagLady14

Updated collection...
Minus a woc
Plus a mini


----------



## sacha1009

Mosman said:


> Love your red kelly style, I passed this one in black and so regret it now.
> Your have feet ???


Omg [emoji50]so nice to c ur collection...love it[emoji9]


----------



## kizziekae

My little collection. 

Looking to add a red Medium Boy sometimes in the near future. 

Thank you for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## chocolateturtle

A bit has changed within the last 3 months, had a vintage jumbo in the caviar (large CC) but I sold it since I just couldn't fall in love with the briefcase-like shape and lack of authenticity card. And sold two other bags with it. Replaced it with a similar sized vintage tote in caviar ()she looks just as lovely  ) and got the classic flap with 07' bijoux chain.


----------



## amna72

I am so impressed with the pictures you shared and so surprised with different choices each of us is making...
Below is the collection of the light coloured bags I have


----------



## amna72

A few small bags which I like having in my collection, but do not use enough unfortunately


----------



## amna72

Several bags I like having, but use only once in a while


----------



## amna72

And my daily bags which I not only love, but use daily as well


----------



## aime7

amna72 said:


> And my daily bags which I not only love, but use daily as well


Congrts  dear friend for such a beautiful collection.


----------



## Kendie26

amna72 said:


> And my daily bags which I not only love, but use daily as well


WOWEE amna72!!! Look @ you & all these stunning bags!! OMG...I can not pick a favorite...lately I've been considering a tote so I'm drooling over your bottom pic w/ totes! Thanks for showing us your beauties!


----------



## sjunky13

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3655990
> 
> 
> An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/
> 
> I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.


You have the small version of the tote I want! Can you tell me more about it? Any more pics? ) Gorgeous collection too


----------



## amna72

Thank you very much, so kind of you


----------



## More bags

BagLady14 said:


> Updated collection...
> Minus a woc
> Plus a mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657590


Love your new Mini, especially adore your Mademoiselle Flap!



amna72 said:


> And my daily bags which I not only love, but use daily as well


Gorgeous collection. Which bags do you use most often?


----------



## More bags

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3655990
> 
> 
> An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/
> 
> I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.


So pretty!


----------



## amna72

More bags said:


> Love your new Mini, especially adore your Mademoiselle Flap!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous collection. Which bags do you use most often?




Thank you very much, during the last 6 months I mostly used Chesterfield flap, the Wool/Leather Tote and Reissue 226


----------



## pegiun_1314

Here comes my small small Chanel family. The clutch, the two bags and the pink coin purse were purchased these few months. Just can't stop falling in love with Chanel everyday. Though I am having a black clutch and a black mademoiselle, I am still waiting a chance to purchase the black caviar square mini or the mini coco handle (black colour)... which will be your choice?


----------



## nuaimi

My Chanel collection and my new baby is down. Was so difficult to get a woc in caviar with gold hardware, each time I visit the store it was out of stock or just finish.


----------



## chicnfab

pegiun_1314 said:


> Here comes my small small Chanel family. The clutch, the two bags and the pink coin purse were purchased these few months. Just can't stop falling in love with Chanel everyday. Though I am having a black clutch and a black mademoiselle, I am still waiting a chance to purchase the black caviar square mini or the mini coco handle (black colour)... which will be your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661864


Love the red so much!


----------



## More bags

pegiun_1314 said:


> Here comes my small small Chanel family. The clutch, the two bags and the pink coin purse were purchased these few months. Just can't stop falling in love with Chanel everyday. Though I am having a black clutch and a black mademoiselle, I am still waiting a chance to purchase the black caviar square mini or the mini coco handle (black colour)... which will be your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661864


Love your choices, especially the red bag and small Mademoiselle!



nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3661882
> 
> 
> My Chanel collection and my new baby is down. Was so difficult to get a woc in caviar with gold hardware, each time I visit the store it was out of stock or just finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661887


Gorgeous family, congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## love2learn

pegiun_1314 said:


> Here comes my small small Chanel family. The clutch, the two bags and the pink coin purse were purchased these few months. Just can't stop falling in love with Chanel everyday. Though I am having a black clutch and a black mademoiselle, I am still waiting a chance to purchase the black caviar square mini or the mini coco handle (black colour)... which will be your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661864


Such a gorgeous collection!!  If the square mini came along first I'd get this gem since it seems to be so hard to get.  If they were both available at the same time and you could only get one, I'd probable still get the square mini.


----------



## love2learn

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3661882
> 
> 
> My Chanel collection and my new baby is down. Was so difficult to get a woc in caviar with gold hardware, each time I visit the store it was out of stock or just finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661887


Wow!!  This is quite the collection!!  They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## pegiun_1314

chicnfab said:


> Love the red so much!



Thanks...I just got impressed by the red color when I passed by the shop and bought it immediately within few minutes...


----------



## pegiun_1314

love2learn said:


> Such a gorgeous collection!!  If the square mini came along first I'd get this gem since it seems to be so hard to get.  If they were both available at the same time and you could only get one, I'd probable still get the square mini.



Yes, I love the square mini for a long time already and ask my SA to inform me once it arrives. However, I just recently found that the coco handle is perfect with the Hermes Twilly, really difficult to choose...


----------



## Ashleym

pegiun_1314 said:


> Yes, I love the square mini for a long time already and ask my SA to inform me once it arrives. However, I just recently found that the coco handle is perfect with the Hermes Twilly, really difficult to choose...



I just purchased a small red coco handle and a hermes twilly so my vote would go for the coco.  Its just so elegant and special


----------



## dgie

I updated my collection- sold my black Cerf and returned the reissue so black bc of the leather. I bought an O Case and Timeless caviar WOC.


----------



## Vanana

dgie said:


> I updated my collection- sold my black Cerf and returned the reissue so black bc of the leather. I bought an O Case and Timeless caviar WOC.


Nice mix of sizes and styles in black  May I please ask out of curiosity which so black reissue (is it the shiny glazed calfskin?) and what reason did you not like the leather and returned?


----------



## dgie

Vanana said:


> Nice mix of sizes and styles in black  May I please ask out of curiosity which so black reissue (is it the shiny glazed calfskin?) and what reason did you not like the leather and returned?



I loved the bag but i bought it to be an everyday bag and the leather was too soft even though it was calfskin. It was this one-


----------



## Vanana

dgie said:


> I loved the bag but i bought it to be an everyday bag and the leather was too soft even though it was calfskin. It was this one-


Ah thank you for posting the photo I was wondering if it was this one or if it was the glazed calf. I understand your concern, chevron prints tend to feel a bit more delicate too but so beautiful.  Enjoy your new love!


----------



## luxeunicorn

dgie said:


> I loved the bag but i bought it to be an everyday bag and the leather was too soft even though it was calfskin. It was this one-


I ended up returning this because of stitching issues on the flap. The first I received already had a thread coming loose on the outer flap so I exchanged it only to have the same thing happen to the second one after using it just two times. My bags don't take a beating so that could not have been it. I was really sad and disappointed because it's such a pretty bag


----------



## dgie

luxeunicorn said:


> I ended up returning this because of stitching issues on the flap. The first I received already had a thread coming loose on the outer flap so I exchanged it only to have the same thing happen to the second one after using it just two times. My bags don't take a beating so that could not have been it. I was really sad and disappointed because it's such a pretty bag



So disappointing!! ☹️  I didn't see any stitching issues on mine but i never wore it. Wonder if anyone else has been seeing this?


----------



## luxeunicorn

dgie said:


> So disappointing!! ☹️  I didn't see any stitching issues on mine but i never wore it. Wonder if anyone else has been seeing this?


I have been meaning to write about this under the reissue thread so thanks for reminding me! It was the perfect HW too since I didn't have to worry what jewelry I was wearing with it.

Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-reissue.710696/page-59


----------



## coffeecup1828

Here's my teeny Chanel family. The blue boy is from 17S collection with the new iridescent grained lamb skin, identical to the new 'so black' boys except in leather color. I never thought about getting a boy bag but she was love at first sight. I had originally bought a beige jumbo and realized it wasn't 'me', so I sold it and replaced it with this blue boy. The 'brilliant' Woc is an inheritance from my late mother in law, I don't think she ever used it. Hoping to grow my little fam in a few more years. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Alexa67

Clakas said:


> Here's my teeny Chanel family. The blue boy is from 17S collection with the new iridescent grained lamb skin, identical to the new 'so black' boys except in leather color. I never thought about getting a boy bag but she was love at first sight. I had originally bought a beige jumbo and realized it wasn't 'me', so I sold it and replaced it with this blue boy. The 'brilliant' Woc is an inheritance from my late mother in law, I don't think she ever used it. Hoping to grow my little fam in a few more years. Thanks for letting me share!



I absolutely like your boy in this wonderful blue


----------



## coffeecup1828

Alexa67 said:


> I absolutely like your boy in this wonderful blue


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

dgie said:


> I updated my collection- sold my black Cerf and returned the reissue so black bc of the leather. I bought an O Case and Timeless caviar WOC.


Gorgeous black collection!



Clakas said:


> Here's my teeny Chanel family. The blue boy is from 17S collection with the new iridescent grained lamb skin, identical to the new 'so black' boys except in leather color. I never thought about getting a boy bag but she was love at first sight. I had originally bought a beige jumbo and realized it wasn't 'me', so I sold it and replaced it with this blue boy. The 'brilliant' Woc is an inheritance from my late mother in law, I don't think she ever used it. Hoping to grow my little fam in a few more years. Thanks for letting me share!


Very pretty collection- love the colour of your Boy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3655990
> 
> 
> An updated family picture[emoji847] and a short upclose clip on them
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BScoQw1B8R4/
> 
> I have to say, I am amazed by how resistant lambskin is! Whenever there is indentation on my lambskin bag, it disappears after awhile. A little rubbing helps too.


Gorgeous metallics!


----------



## chanel1212

Clakas said:


> Here's my teeny Chanel family. The blue boy is from 17S collection with the new iridescent grained lamb skin, identical to the new 'so black' boys except in leather color. I never thought about getting a boy bag but she was love at first sight. I had originally bought a beige jumbo and realized it wasn't 'me', so I sold it and replaced it with this blue boy. The 'brilliant' Woc is an inheritance from my late mother in law, I don't think she ever used it. Hoping to grow my little fam in a few more years. Thanks for letting me share!



we have the same blue boy! I've been waiting for a bag twins and it finally happened
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.


----------



## truluvchanel

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773


The chevron mini looks wider than the red classic mini?  Does it hold more?


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773



LOOVVEE your mini collection! Almost one for every day of the week! I like the red such a nice pop of colour  ❤❤❤

I noticed the bottom metallic silver n charcoal look much bigger than the metallic bronze? Does the mini slightly vary in batches as its seasonal?


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> LOOVVEE your mini collection! Almost one for every day of the week! I like the red such a nice pop of colour  ❤❤❤
> Thank you, Arielgal!
> 
> 
> truluvchanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chevron mini looks wider than the red classic mini?  Does it hold more?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, because though the black is a tiny bit wider, the red is actually a tiny bit taller and so they hold the same amount.
> 
> I noticed the bottom metallic silver n charcoal look much bigger than the metallic bronze? Does the mini slightly vary in batches as its seasonal?
Click to expand...

They do tend to vary...it is very interesting and gives them their unique character, imo.  It makes sense to me that there would be slight variations, as they are hand made.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> They do tend to vary...it is very interesting and gives them their unique character, imo.  It makes sense to me that there would be slight variations, as they are hand made.


 Yup, n they are all beautiful!!!!

Now, which is your fave?  one of your 2 newest metallic additions or......


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> They do tend to vary...it is very interesting and gives them their unique character, imo.  It makes sense to me that there would be slight variations, as they are hand made.



I thought the bags were made by machines.


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> I thought the bags were made by machines.


Oh, I am sure you are correct, kkfiregirl.  They certainly use sewing machines, I just meant each one is individually made. 


Arielgal said:


> Yup, n they are all beautiful!!!!
> 
> Now, which is your fave?  one of your 2 newest metallic additions or......


Please don't make me choose, Arielgal....don't be cruel, my friend.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I am sure you are correct, kkfiregirl.  They certainly use sewing machines, I just meant each one is individually made.
> 
> Please don't make me choose, Arielgal....don't be cruel, my friend.



Ohh okay - I got you [emoji4] 

Btw, I loved your lace skirt from Easter - it's gorgeous!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I am sure you are correct, kkfiregirl.  They certainly use sewing machines, I just meant each one is individually made.
> 
> Please don't make me choose, Arielgal....don't be cruel, my friend.



Haha...I also have a hard time choosing even though my collection is like a fraction of yours...  

Truly, i love them all! Cos different outfits call for different pairings!     ❤❤❤


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> Ohh okay - I got you [emoji4]
> 
> Btw, I loved your lace skirt from Easter - it's gorgeous!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773



They're all tdf!!!  I wouldn't be able to choose a favorite either. What about an updated Chanel collection photo too? [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> They're all tdf!!!  I wouldn't be able to choose a favorite either. What about an updated Chanel collection photo too? [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Thank you, Miss CC!!  It is so much easier to break it down into categories; WOC family, mini family. The whole family seems overwhelming, but I will try to muster up the courage to do it soon.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Miss CC!!  It is so much easier to break it down into categories; WOC family, mini family. The whole family seems overwhelming, but I will try to muster up the courage to do it soon.



I hear ya!!  A lot of time and effort goes into taking these family photos. I need to take one myself....some day lol.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773


Gorgeous family


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Gorgeous family


Thank you, Chanel923!


----------



## amphirite

My small family


----------



## Baikinman




----------



## shazzabongo

OOO so many good family portraits in this thread. hehe mine is still an only child  Not planning to add any more until my exchange year is over and I have a salary income.


----------



## shazzabongo

You've got such a beautiful collection! 


amphirite said:


> My small family


----------



## amphirite

Thank you so much dear! Love your WOC 


shazzabongo said:


> You've got such a beautiful collection!


----------



## Doyenne89

Hi all!

Long time lurker, first time poster! You all have wonderful taste. Chanel has always been one of my very favorite leather good designers. I'm a girl who indulges in simplicity. Here's my modest collection so far (not pictured is the black lambskin SHW WOC coming next week)


----------



## Passau

Love your collection, Doyenne89!  Beige and Black are so timeless!


----------



## aime7

Doyenne89 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster! You all have wonderful taste. Chanel has always been one of my very favorite leather good designers. I'm a girl who indulges in simplicity. Here's my modest collection so far (not pictured is the black lambskin SHW WOC coming next week)


Beautiful collection


----------



## Miss CC

Doyenne89 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster! You all have wonderful taste. Chanel has always been one of my very favorite leather good designers. I'm a girl who indulges in simplicity. Here's my modest collection so far (not pictured is the black lambskin SHW WOC coming next week)



Classic beauties!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Marlee

SDFWX wq


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773



Wonderful chosen mini family. They are all so nice and it's really difficult, or better to say not possible which one is the nicest. And I know you love all of them and enjoy each day when you take one of them out.


----------



## Alexa67

amphirite said:


> My small family



It is not the quantity who makes the worth of a nice bag family. Well chosen and beloved is better and your family looks like both. How nice you have them in the furniture And it's to see you are a classical lover, like me.


----------



## Alexa67

shazzabongo said:


> OOO so many good family portraits in this thread. hehe mine is still an only child  Not planning to add any more until my exchange year is over and I have a salary income.
> View attachment 3676247
> View attachment 3676248


 Your one and only is beautiful, so good and easy to match with all. I absolutely like on boy's the beige and gold combo. 
Wish you a great exchange year with lots of new impressions.


----------



## cagl00

Doyenne89 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster! You all have wonderful taste. Chanel has always been one of my very favorite leather good designers. I'm a girl who indulges in simplicity. Here's my modest collection so far (not pictured is the black lambskin SHW WOC coming next week)



Nice collection!  Is the big black one a Jumbo?


----------



## Doyenne89

cagl00 said:


> Nice collection!  Is the big black one a Jumbo?



It's actually a maxi! The beige one is a jumbo.


----------



## kaylenxo

Here's my Chanel family portrait [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




M/L Lambskin Chevron Classic Flap with pale gold HW 



So Black Old Medium Boy 



And finally the newest edition to the family -- the Chanel Metallic Blue Rectangular Mini with ruthenium HW. Still undecided on her, especially since I have the wallet in the same color.  Not sure it's me [emoji848]


----------



## jax818

kaylenxo said:


> Here's my Chanel family portrait [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682140
> 
> 
> M/L Lambskin Chevron Classic Flap with pale gold HW
> View attachment 3682141
> 
> 
> So Black Old Medium Boy
> View attachment 3682143
> 
> 
> And finally the newest edition to the family -- the Chanel Metallic Blue Rectangular Mini with ruthenium HW. Still undecided on her, especially since I have the wallet in the same color.  Not sure it's me [emoji848]
> View attachment 3682146



I love your family!  Every piece is to die for!  Amazing collection. [emoji7]


----------



## BirkinLover77

kaylenxo said:


> Here's my Chanel family portrait [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682140
> 
> 
> M/L Lambskin Chevron Classic Flap with pale gold HW
> View attachment 3682141
> 
> 
> So Black Old Medium Boy
> View attachment 3682143
> 
> 
> And finally the newest edition to the family -- the Chanel Metallic Blue Rectangular Mini with ruthenium HW. Still undecided on her, especially since I have the wallet in the same color.  Not sure it's me [emoji848]
> View attachment 3682146


Beautiful collection


----------



## kaylenxo

jax818 said:


> I love your family!  Every piece is to die for!  Amazing collection. [emoji7]



Thank you dear! Now off to ban island [emoji85]



BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful collection



Thank you!


----------



## hhkimmy0202

Missheo said:


> My updated family photos
> 
> View attachment 3618878
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a thing for classic flaps
> 
> View attachment 3618879
> 
> 
> All my black babies together
> 
> View attachment 3618881
> 
> 
> I love all my bags but these neutrals are what really make my heart singgg
> 
> View attachment 3618883


Would you happen to know the exact color of the grey and taupe classic flaps? They are to DIE for


----------



## missconvy

shazzabongo said:


> OOO so many good family portraits in this thread. hehe mine is still an only child  Not planning to add any more until my exchange year is over and I have a salary income.
> View attachment 3676247
> View attachment 3676248



So gorgeous!!


----------



## hazelnutty

My babies  Here's hoping the family will keep growing!
I'm thinking maybe a Reissue or a WOC?
For now, it's off to ban island


----------



## Miss CC

hazelnutty said:


> My babies  Here's hoping the family will keep growing!
> I'm thinking maybe a Reissue or a WOC?
> For now, it's off to ban island



Beautiful family!!  There's just something about black and red. Love!


----------



## Chanel923

hazelnutty said:


> My babies  Here's hoping the family will keep growing!
> I'm thinking maybe a Reissue or a WOC?
> For now, it's off to ban island


Gorgeous growing family.  Excellent choice on all.  Black Reissue GHW would definitely top it off for sure.


----------



## BagLadyT

Ice24 said:


> My Chanel family which has been growing steadily since last year.. hope to add a reissue and I should be done
> View attachment 3651643



Oh my!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (my updated WOC family).
> View attachment 3610615


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Took a shot of my current mini family today.  Black and red lambskin beauties in the back. Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something interesting; the 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675773


WOW What a gorgeous family shot my beautiful friend!!!  They all are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! You've got amazing new beauties and collection dear my friend!!! I haven't been here at PF almost a month and totally missed this pretty photo!!! 
Yes, I've noticed same things too some differences between Made in Italy vs Made in France, and  most of 2016 / 2017 rectangular mini is made in France on both lamb and caviar


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW What a gorgeous family shot my beautiful friend!!!  They all are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! You've got amazing new beauties and collection dear my friend!!! I haven't been here at PF almost a month and totally missed this pretty photo!!!
> Yes, I've noticed same things too some differences between Made in Italy vs Made in France, and  most of 2016 / 2017 rectangular mini is made in France on both lamb and caviar


Hi, my friend!!  I hope that you had a wonderful trip and welcome back!   I have been busy growing my little collection while you were away, as so many beauties on my wish list appeared this season.  Thank you so very much for your compliments, my dear, as YOU are the queen of mini's.


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLadyT said:


>


----------



## myvica

My little Chanel family... (with a lot of Louis Vuitton cousins lol)


----------



## Lichtje25

shazzabongo said:


> OOO so many good family portraits in this thread. hehe mine is still an only child  Not planning to add any more until my exchange year is over and I have a salary income.
> View attachment 3676247
> View attachment 3676248



Wauww beautiful shot! Love the color!!


----------



## MissCS

Hi this is my small Chanel Family

Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar GHW
Chanel 2.55 Black RHW
Chanel Medium Black Caviar GHW
Chanel Medium Velvet Pink GHW
Chanel Boy Lamb Turquoise SHW


My Small Leather Goods
O case Caviar Black GHW
Small Wallet Lamb Black SHW


My Chanel Shoes


I love Black Chanel


----------



## FancyPants77

myvica said:


> My little Chanel family... (with a lot of Louis Vuitton cousins lol)



Beautiful!!!! Louis Vuitton cousins are a must haha. LV has variety and practicality that chanel just doesn't. As much as I love my Chanels, I find my LVs are better for day to day


----------



## FancyPants77

MissCS said:


> Hi this is my small Chanel Family
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar GHW
> Chanel 2.55 Black RHW
> Chanel Medium Black Caviar GHW
> Chanel Medium Velvet Pink GHW
> Chanel Boy Lamb Turquoise SHW
> 
> 
> My Small Leather Goods
> O case Caviar Black GHW
> Small Wallet Lamb Black SHW
> View attachment 3687108
> 
> My Chanel Shoes
> View attachment 3687109
> 
> I love Black Chanel
> View attachment 3687110
> View attachment 3687111



So lovely!! I, too, loooove black Chanels. Can't go wrong with them


----------



## MissCS

FancyPants77 said:


> So lovely!! I, too, loooove black Chanels. Can't go wrong with them




right.. never go wrong with black chanel, because we don't need to baby-ing the bag...


----------



## Lichtje25

MissCS said:


> Hi this is my small Chanel Family
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar GHW
> Chanel 2.55 Black RHW
> Chanel Medium Black Caviar GHW
> Chanel Medium Velvet Pink GHW
> Chanel Boy Lamb Turquoise SHW
> 
> 
> My Small Leather Goods
> O case Caviar Black GHW
> Small Wallet Lamb Black SHW
> View attachment 3687108
> 
> My Chanel Shoes
> View attachment 3687109
> 
> I love Black Chanel
> View attachment 3687110
> View attachment 3687111



Beautiful collection!


----------



## ClothesFilly

This is probably in one of the old threads, but I'm not sure. My Chanel family from after I unpacked them after a move.


----------



## Chanel923

ClothesFilly said:


> This is probably in one of the old threads, but I'm not sure. My Chanel family from after I unpacked them after a move.
> 
> View attachment 3688179


Oh my, what a pyramid of Chanel.  I was in denial that I had so many boxes just like you.  Didn't want DH to see all the black boxes all at once too.


----------



## evelyn1021

My small collection, but i think it's a good one and one that i am happy with


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

kizziekae said:


> View attachment 3659027
> 
> My little collection.
> 
> Looking to add a red Medium Boy sometimes in the near future.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji5]



You do Chanel very well!! Just pinned this pic to my wish Board


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

evelyn1021 said:


> My small collection, but i think it's a good one and one that i am happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688479



Define "small"  lol! I have "only" 3 pieces, now that's small .


----------



## kathydep

=MY CURATED CHANEL COLLECTION=
This is it for a while, though my SA has been tempting me nonstop!

1) Oct 2014 -  Easy in black caviar shw (jumbo flap)

2) Oct 2015 - Coco Handle in gray caviar rhw  (small) 

3) Nov 2015 - Thin City in cobalt blue calfskin brushed ghw (small tote)

4) Dec 2015 - Surpique in black distressed lambskin brushed ghw (medium flap)

5) April 2016 - Filigree in two tone beige/black caviar brushed ghw  (medium flap)

6) July 2016 - Baluchon in printed champagne calfskin aged ghw (runway)

7) Aug 2016 - Crochet in navy lambskin rhw (mini flap)

8) Oct 2016 - Reissue 2.55 in textured pewter calfskin rhw (224/mini flap)

9) April 2017 - Boy in fuschia lambskin, light ghw (old medium)


----------



## FancyPants77

evelyn1021 said:


> My small collection, but i think it's a good one and one that i am happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688479



Perfect collection! Beauties


----------



## FancyPants77

kathydep said:


> =MY CURATED CHANEL COLLECTION=
> This is it for a while, though my SA has been tempting me nonstop!
> 
> 1) Oct 2014 -  Easy in black caviar shw (jumbo flap)
> 
> 2) Oct 2015 - Coco Handle in gray caviar rhw  (small)
> 
> 3) Nov 2015 - Thin City in cobalt blue calfskin brushed ghw (small tote)
> 
> 4) Dec 2015 - Surpique in black distressed lambskin brushed ghw (medium flap)
> 
> 5) April 2016 - Filigree in two tone beige/black caviar brushed ghw  (medium flap)
> 
> 6) July 2016 - Baluchon in printed champagne calfskin aged ghw (runway)
> 
> 7) Aug 2016 - Crochet in navy lambskin rhw (mini flap)
> 
> 8) Oct 2016 - Reissue 2.55 in textured pewter calfskin rhw (224/mini flap)
> 
> 9) April 2017 - Boy in fuschia lambskin, light ghw (old medium)



Love all of them! So pretty. That crochet navy mini is stunning!!


----------



## cagl00

evelyn1021 said:


> My small collection, but i think it's a good one and one that i am happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688479



How are you liking your so black medium?  I'm going to get mine this week. [emoji846]


----------



## Sparkletastic

kathydep said:


> =MY CURATED CHANEL COLLECTION=
> This is it for a while, though my SA has been tempting me nonstop!
> 
> 1) Oct 2014 -  Easy in black caviar shw (jumbo flap)
> 
> 2) Oct 2015 - Coco Handle in gray caviar rhw  (small)
> 
> 3) Nov 2015 - Thin City in cobalt blue calfskin brushed ghw (small tote)
> 
> 4) Dec 2015 - Surpique in black distressed lambskin brushed ghw (medium flap)
> 
> 5) April 2016 - Filigree in two tone beige/black caviar brushed ghw  (medium flap)
> 
> 6) July 2016 - Baluchon in printed champagne calfskin aged ghw (runway)
> 
> 7) Aug 2016 - Crochet in navy lambskin rhw (mini flap)
> 
> 8) Oct 2016 - Reissue 2.55 in textured pewter calfskin rhw (224/mini flap)
> 
> 9) April 2017 - Boy in fuschia lambskin, light ghw (old medium)


Beautiful!!! And well curated is exactly the right descriptor. You have a gorgeous range of bags (colors, styles, uses) without a lot of duplication. Kudos!!


----------



## Kendie26

kathydep said:


> =MY CURATED CHANEL COLLECTION=
> This is it for a while, though my SA has been tempting me nonstop!
> 
> 1) Oct 2014 -  Easy in black caviar shw (jumbo flap)
> 
> 2) Oct 2015 - Coco Handle in gray caviar rhw  (small)
> 
> 3) Nov 2015 - Thin City in cobalt blue calfskin brushed ghw (small tote)
> 
> 4) Dec 2015 - Surpique in black distressed lambskin brushed ghw (medium flap)
> 
> 5) April 2016 - Filigree in two tone beige/black caviar brushed ghw  (medium flap)
> 
> 6) July 2016 - Baluchon in printed champagne calfskin aged ghw (runway)
> 
> 7) Aug 2016 - Crochet in navy lambskin rhw (mini flap)
> 
> 8) Oct 2016 - Reissue 2.55 in textured pewter calfskin rhw (224/mini flap)
> 
> 9) April 2017 - Boy in fuschia lambskin, light ghw (old medium)


OMG this is phenomenal!! Thank you for posting your glorious collection!! Love all the varied styles & colors. I am seriously intrigued w/ your champagne runway Baluchon


----------



## kathydep

FancyPants77 said:


> Love all of them! So pretty. That crochet navy mini is stunning!!





Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful!!! And well curated is exactly the right descriptor. You have a gorgeous range of bags (colors, styles, uses) without a lot of duplication. Kudos!!





Kendie26 said:


> OMG this is phenomenal!! Thank you for posting your glorious collection!! Love all the varied styles & colors. I am seriously intrigued w/ your champagne runway Baluchon



Thank you, Ladies! I really put a lot of thought in my bag purchases as I try to avoid having redundant bags. The navy mini is phenomenal! It is so intricate and in my opinion beats any other mini that's out there right now. Also, the Baluchon is a very special bag because I actually got it on sale from Saks last year. I got really lucky!

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Miss CC

kathydep said:


> Thank you, Ladies! I really put a lot of thought in my bag purchases as I try to avoid having redundant bags. The navy mini is phenomenal! It is so intricate and in my opinion beats any other mini that's out there right now. Also, the Baluchon is a very special bag because I actually got it on sale from Saks last year. I got really lucky!
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!



I love your approach. Seriously beautiful collection!!  Love that pewter reissue. Is it metallic calfskin?


----------



## evelyn1021

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Define "small"  lol! I have "only" 3 pieces, now that's small .


well.. practically i have 4, so just 1 more than you do  yours is not small!


----------



## evelyn1021

cagl00 said:


> How are you liking your so black medium?  I'm going to get mine this week. [emoji846]


Mine is a So Black rectangular mini, not medium. I absolutely love it. The leather is so special, it's classic looking like the lampskin but it's also scratch resistance like the caviar. The leather combined with black is a ultra black color, combined with black hardware is just to die for! If you can still get your hands on a medium So Black in the same leather, go for it! It will so stand out among the regular classic flap bags


----------



## aa12

jdckat said:


> Already posted this on the woc thread, just wanted to add it here as well - my woc family
> 
> View attachment 3604368


I love the blue/black combo woc, do you mind me asking where you had purchased it?


----------



## Rumbabird

Baikinman said:


> View attachment 3676177


I absolutely love these different shades of blue.   So beautiful!


----------



## kathydep

Miss CC said:


> I love your approach. Seriously beautiful collection!!  Love that pewter reissue. Is it metallic calfskin?



THANK YOU! Yes it is, but it is also textured. Here is a close up!


----------



## ClothesFilly

kathydep said:


> THANK YOU! Yes it is, but it is also textured. Here is a close up!



Wow this is one uniquely beautiful bag. I didn't see this when it is released and wish I did. I would have absolutely purchased it.


----------



## kathydep

ClothesFilly said:


> Wow this is one uniquely beautiful bag. I didn't see this when it is released and wish I did. I would have absolutely purchased it.


Thank you! I'm not sure if it was released in the US but I bought this while on vacation in Greece.


----------



## ClothesFilly

kathydep said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure if it was released in the US but I bought this while on vacation in Greece.



That makes it even better!  When a unique bag has a great story and memory to go along with it, well you can't beat that!  I'm really smitten with it. The leather treatment gives it such a rich, multi-dimensional texture.


----------



## Kendie26

kathydep said:


> THANK YOU! Yes it is, but it is also textured. Here is a close up!


TO.DIE.FOR....


----------



## Vanana

kathydep said:


> THANK YOU! Yes it is, but it is also textured. Here is a close up!


That is one awesome reissue - love love love


----------



## reeseymomma

my current chanel handbag ( +1 card holder) collection. Contemplating on adding an old medium boy or classic M/L soon (hopefully) [emoji176] thanks for letting me share!! [emoji254]


----------



## Freckles1

Last week's rotation. Everyone is not included but I thought I'd take a pic anyway


----------



## LouisV76

Freckles1 said:


> Last week's rotation. Everyone is not included but I thought I'd take a pic anyway
> View attachment 3705775



great pic! which size is your reissue?


----------



## Freckles1

LouisV76 said:


> great pic! which size is your reissue?



Does 227 sound right? It is the larger size.


----------



## LouisV76

Freckles1 said:


> Does 227 sound right? It is the larger size.



sounds perfect! [emoji12][emoji106]it's a beauty!
I am debating to get this or the smaller one
before the increase and can't decide[emoji35][emoji23]


----------



## LouisV76

Freckles1 said:


> Does 227 sound right? It is the larger size.



are you happy with the size?


----------



## Freckles1

LouisV76 said:


> are you happy with the size?



For everyday yes. Sometimes I wish I would've gotten it in the smaller size. But then I wouldn't use it as much. That's why I got the Boy in the old medium. I can wear it cross body. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## LouisV76

Freckles1 said:


> For everyday yes. Sometimes I wish I would've gotten it in the smaller size. But then I wouldn't use it as much. That's why I got the Boy in the old medium. I can wear it cross body. Good luck on your decision!



exactly my thoughts!! I think the 227 is the way to go for me as I hate it to play puzzle to fit all my stuff in a bag[emoji23] 
thanks very much for your help![emoji8]


----------



## LouisV76

my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]


----------



## Bags_4_life

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]


Perfection!!!! All bases covered


----------



## LouisV76

Bags_4_life said:


> Perfection!!!! All bases covered



thank you! 
I am done now - the prices are going to be insane [emoji35][emoji23]


----------



## Bagventures

I





LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]



It takes a lot of will power to say "enough Chanel" my dear....


----------



## LouisV76

Bagventures said:


> I
> 
> It takes a lot of will power to say "enough Chanel" my dear....



I know[emoji23] but I am really satisfied and happy! don't have the feeling to want moore[emoji4] (not yet - time will tell[emoji106])


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]



Very nice and well choosen family better is not possible . I like all of them very much  .


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> Very nice and well choosen family better is not possible . I like all of them very much  .



hi alexa - thanks very much! I love the classics and hopefully I'll still have the when I'll be a granny one day[emoji23]


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> hi alexa - thanks very much! I love the classics and hopefully I'll still have the when I'll be a granny one day[emoji23]


haha, I'm sure for this. They are all timeless and with colors they never will change. This is exactly like I like Chanel bags. I'm also a fan of the timeless line and the pst will be in a few years a very unique piece. I hold my gst even it is not the most comfortable bag but for the job so great.


----------



## LouisV76

Alexa67 said:


> haha, I'm sure for this. They are all timeless and with colors they never will change. This is exactly like I like Chanel bags. I'm also a fan of the timeless line and the pst will be in a few years a very unique piece. I hold my gst even it is not the most comfortable bag but for the job so great.



my words[emoji106][emoji2]
my one is also the gst (bad picture) and I also use her to work! it isn't as bad - don't you think? I still love the look and she's my only tote (sold the neverfull) and also plan to keep her[emoji12]


----------



## chicnfab

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]


Beautiful


----------



## LouisV76

chicnfab said:


> Beautiful



thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Kendie26

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]


Big LOVE to each & every one of them....a collection anyone would cherish & be thrilled to have! Congrats!


----------



## LouisV76

Kendie26 said:


> Big LOVE to each & every one of them....a collection anyone would cherish & be thrilled to have! Congrats!



thank you so much kendie! I am very thankful[emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

LouisV76 said:


> my words[emoji106][emoji2]
> my one is also the gst (bad picture) and I also use her to work! it isn't as bad - don't you think? I still love the look and she's my only tote (sold the neverfull) and also plan to keep her[emoji12]


Oh no, I think it isn't as bad, it was just a question of time to found the best way to carry her, after this its comfortable and I like the 3 compartment. To give the neverless away and hold the gst was smart.


----------



## MiiMerz

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3707352
> 
> my final chanel bag collection - small but enough for me[emoji7]



I couldn't agree more with all the comments above.  Love!


----------



## LouisV76

MiiMerz said:


> I couldn't agree more with all the comments above.  Love!



thank you miimerz[emoji2][emoji4]


----------



## marie1234

my chanel collection


----------



## Chanel923

marie1234 said:


> my chanel collection


Beautiful family.  What season is the red mini from?


----------



## chicnfab

marie1234 said:


> my chanel collection


My fave is your red! Gorgeous collection


----------



## Arielgal

Love everyone's family ..

Here's my modest family and the big sister who started it all - Med Caviar CF with gold hardware!   (right at the bottom).



Interestingly, my first 2 CC bag purchased were black - the CF as well as black lamb boy. Then, I started branching out into Chanel's beautiful lamb colours!  cos the lambs are so rich and saturated with colour! ❤❤❤

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Love everyone's family ..
> 
> Here's my modest family and the big sister who started it all - Med Caviar CF with gold hardware!   (right at the bottom).
> View attachment 3714263
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my first 2 CC bag purchased were black - the CF as well as black lamb boy. Then, I started branching out into Chanel's beautiful lamb colours!  cos the lambs are so rich and saturated with colour! ❤❤❤
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


What a beautiful family.. you are all covered..love all the colours!!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> What a beautiful family.. you are all covered..love all the colours!!


Thank you dearest Chicnfab ❤ hopefully i can add a caviar jumbo to my collection when I have saved enough!  love to add a GST like the beige lovely you have but think it will be too overwhelming as I m shorter than you!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Thank you dearest Chicnfab ❤ hopefully i can add a caviar jumbo to my collection when I have saved enough!  love to add a GST like the beige lovely you have but think it will be too overwhelming as I m shorter than you!


Thanks my dearest @Arielgal ...I think it's gonna be perfect for you Hun! But if you think that's the case maybe PST will work for you? But I think it's perfect for anybody..


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love everyone's family ..
> 
> Here's my modest family and the big sister who started it all - Med Caviar CF with gold hardware!   (right at the bottom).
> View attachment 3714263
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my first 2 CC bag purchased were black - the CF as well as black lamb boy. Then, I started branching out into Chanel's beautiful lamb colours!  cos the lambs are so rich and saturated with colour! ❤❤❤
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oh girl what a totally GLORIOUS collection & beautiful pic!!!! I love EVERY one of them. Wow, just WOW!! What a vision & perfect, well thought out choices!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl what a totally GLORIOUS collection & beautiful pic!!!! I love EVERY one of them. Wow, just WOW!! What a vision & perfect, well thought out choices!


Thanks Kendie!  love all your collection n eagerly awaiting another showcase of your this year's beauties at the end of year


----------



## love2learn

marie1234 said:


> my chanel collection


Very nice variety.


----------



## love2learn

Arielgal said:


> Love everyone's family ..
> 
> Here's my modest family and the big sister who started it all - Med Caviar CF with gold hardware!   (right at the bottom).
> View attachment 3714263
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my first 2 CC bag purchased were black - the CF as well as black lamb boy. Then, I started branching out into Chanel's beautiful lamb colours!  cos the lambs are so rich and saturated with colour! ❤❤❤
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


They're all so beautiful!!  I think they're all my favorites!!


----------



## Arielgal

love2learn said:


> They're all so beautiful!!  I think they're all my favorites!!


Thank you, love2learn ! You are too kind!


----------



## Daisy2016

reeseymomma said:


> View attachment 3702370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current chanel handbag ( +1 card holder) collection. Contemplating on adding an old medium boy or classic M/L soon (hopefully) [emoji176] thanks for letting me share!! [emoji254]


If I could, I would like your collection 100x. I love every single one of your bag. . Wow!!!! Wonderful collection!!!!!!


----------



## musk_plus

pegiun_1314 said:


> Here comes my small small Chanel family. The clutch, the two bags and the pink coin purse were purchased these few months. Just can't stop falling in love with Chanel everyday. Though I am having a black clutch and a black mademoiselle, I am still waiting a chance to purchase the black caviar square mini or the mini coco handle (black colour)... which will be your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661864


We have exactly same taste, I want to have same clutch and 2 bags like yours. I have only one classic small, the rest are slgs.


----------



## pegiun_1314

musk_plus said:


> We have exactly same taste, I want to have same clutch and 2 bags like yours. I have only one classic small, the rest are slgs.



Really? Glad to hear that we are having the same taste.. and I just bought the coco handle last two weeks...it's just a great bag, with more space to put my stuffs, and it suits both my causal and working look..still waiting a chance to purchase the mini square


----------



## Alexa67

Arielgal said:


> Love everyone's family ..
> Here's my modest family and the big sister who started it all - Med Caviar CF with gold hardware!   (right at the bottom).
> View attachment 3714263
> 
> Interestingly, my first 2 CC bag purchased were black - the CF as well as black lamb boy. Then, I started branching out into Chanel's beautiful lamb colours!  cos the lambs are so rich and saturated with colour! ❤❤❤
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oh what does a heart can desire more. You have all major Chanel's in your closet. They are all so wonderful, I likes each hot piece


----------



## musk_plus

pegiun_1314 said:


> Really? Glad to hear that we are having the same taste.. and I just bought the coco handle last two weeks...it's just a great bag, with more space to put my stuffs, and it suits both my causal and working look..still waiting a chance to purchase the mini square


Between the business affinity and coco handle which one do you prefer for work? I prefer lighter bag.


----------



## lilacto

My happy family [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

lilacto said:


> My happy family [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3718007


What a totally BEAUTIFUL "triple threat!"  Love each one...awesome collection!


----------



## Arielgal

Alexa67 said:


> Oh what does a heart can desire more. You have all major Chanel's in your closet. They are all so wonderful, I likes each hot piece


Thanks Alexa for liking my family!


----------



## chicnfab

lilacto said:


> My happy family [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3718007


Truly beautiful family!


----------



## lilacto

chicnfab said:


> Truly beautiful family!



Thank you so much.


----------



## lilacto

Kendie26 said:


> What a totally BEAUTIFUL "triple threat!"  Love each one...awesome collection!



Thanks Kendie. Now I am hoping to add one boy and one 2.55.

I almost sold the M flap. Panicked and asked them to send her back! So happy she has come back to me!


----------



## pegiun_1314

musk_plus said:


> Between the business affinity and coco handle which one do you prefer for work? I prefer lighter bag.


The business affinity is lighter than the coco handle, and it's a bit shorter....that's why the coco handle can put more stuffs though it's a mini size


----------



## rulebabe

Here is my lot with my latest addition - the woc. I have never used my beige ml flap but brought it out for a photo. I think
I am done with chanel bags for now and will only get their shoes.


----------



## Arielgal

rulebabe said:


> View attachment 3719820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my lot with my latest addition - the woc. I have never used my beige ml flap but brought it out for a photo. I think
> I am done with chanel bags for now and will only get their shoes.


The beige is sooo pretty n stands out among the blacks! Can i ask why haven't you use it? Is it fear of colour transfer? I dont have a beige CF but a lighter beige boy in lamb..i brought it out a few times cos i really love it but i am careful with it. So far still ok ...hope it stays this way


----------



## chicnfab

pegiun_1314 said:


> The business affinity is lighter than the coco handle, and it's a bit shorter....that's why the coco handle can put more stuffs though it's a mini size


I love love the red!! Beautiful pieces!


----------



## chicnfab

rulebabe said:


> View attachment 3719820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my lot with my latest addition - the woc. I have never used my beige ml flap but brought it out for a photo. I think
> I am done with chanel bags for now and will only get their shoes.


Lovely!


----------



## rulebabe

Arielgal said:


> The beige is sooo pretty n stands out among the blacks! Can i ask why haven't you use it? Is it fear of colour transfer? I dont have a beige CF but a lighter beige boy in lamb..i brought it out a few times cos i really love it but i am careful with it. So far still ok ...hope it stays this way


Thank you so much...I haven't used the beige because of my babies - 7months and 2years. In fact I stopped using my chanel bags but got te work and a carefree option.


----------



## Arielgal

rulebabe said:


> Thank you so much...I haven't used the beige because of my babies - 7months and 2years. In fact I stopped using my chanel bags but got te work and a carefree option.


Oic..well, when your babies grow up a little more, you can enjoy all your bags again...they will never go out of trend, all the lovely classics you have!


----------



## Gjminton

Here's my quaint chanel family. Love them all.


----------



## Auvina15

Gjminton said:


> Here's my quaint chanel family. Love them all.
> 
> View attachment 3723931


Black beauties!!!! I'm a huge fan!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Gjminton said:


> Here's my quaint chanel family. Love them all.
> 
> View attachment 3723931


Beautiful family.....I see a black chevron boy in the near future....just seeing a pattern.


----------



## Gjminton

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful family.....I see a black chevron boy in the near future....just seeing a pattern.



Most definitely, if the right one comes along.


----------



## purses&perfumes

My starter set ....


----------



## chicnfab

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3725279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My starter set ....


That's a very good start


----------



## purses&perfumes

chicnfab said:


> That's a very good start


thanks!
I already love Prada and LV, but Chanel is on another level LOL


----------



## Susanvh

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3725279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My starter set ....



I love the black caviar boy with the Ruthenium hardware. That's so on my radar right now!!!


----------



## eckw

My latest addition, old-medium Boy in metallic silver calfskin, acquired just yesterday [emoji4]




Absolutely my last last Chanel purchase for a while!! (I've failed ban island so many times I'm not even going there [emoji15])


----------



## Marlee

I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161


 OMG this is PHENOMENAL!!!! So glad you posted this dear Marlee!! Not only are ALL your bag beautiful but how you displayed them is just to die for FABULOUS!!! BIG LOVE


----------



## aime7

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161


Waaaoow I love the way you have displayed it. Amazing collection


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> OMG this is PHENOMENAL!!!! So glad you posted this dear Marlee!! Not only are ALL your bag beautiful but how you displayed them is just to die for FABULOUS!!! BIG LOVE





aime7 said:


> Waaaoow I love the way you have displayed it. Amazing collection



Thank you both   You have no idea how many times a day I look at my display, I just love it!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161



LOVE[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] looking at your beautiful Chanel display!!!  All the pretties!!!   I'd stare at it everyday too[emoji5]


----------



## Biancalamey

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161


this is my idea of heaven


----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## aime7

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3743317


Really nice collection... congrts dear


----------



## DutchGirl007

aime7 said:


> Really nice collection... congrts dear



Why thank you!  

It's all used and loved!  Only my So Black is way too heavy for me, when loaded up, but she is a holy grail bag.  I've been thinking about selling her.

My two shoppers are used constantly...  I really love them!


----------



## Marlee

love2learn said:


> LOVE[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] looking at your beautiful Chanel display!!!  All the pretties!!!   I'd stare at it everyday too[emoji5]





Biancalamey said:


> this is my idea of heaven



Thank you both!


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161


Just love everything... from bags to how you displayed them.. beautiful


----------



## Susanvh

My family of Chanel bags and SLGs as of right now (my collection changes frequently with items coming in and going out)... This represents about 12 years of collecting here and there... with Jinx The Cat acting as creative director. 

2014 GST Beige Claire caviar w/SHW
2014 GST Black caviar w/SHW
1990s Messenger Flap Black lambskin w/GHW
2008 Cambon 6-Key Holder Black Lambskin w/SHW
2015 Daily Shopping Tote Black caviar w/SHW
2012 6-Key Holder Black Patent w/SHW
2013 Large Gentle Boy Black Iridescent goatskin w/ Ruthenium HW
2006 Classic Coin Purse Black lamb skin w/SHW
2005 Anniversary Reissue 226 Black aged calfskin w/ Ruthenium HW
2017 Double Zip Wallet with Chain Dark Charcoal Metallic caviar w/ Ruthenium HW
2010 Jumbo Classic Single Flap Black caviar w/SHW
1997 Flat Cardholder Black grained leather w/SHW
2003 6-Key Holder Pink caviar w/GHW

Not shown because my daughters have swiped them ...
Two pair of chanel sunglasses, two pairs of espadrilles, one caviar card case... and pretty much all my cosmetics! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Miss CC

Susanvh said:


> My family of Chanel bags and SLGs as of right now (my collection changes frequently with items coming in and going out)... This represents about 12 years of collecting here and there... with Jinx The Cat acting as creative director.
> 
> 2014 GST Beige Claire caviar w/SHW
> 2014 GST Black caviar w/SHW
> 1990s Messenger Flap Black lambskin w/GHW
> 2008 Cambon 6-Key Holder Black Lambskin w/SHW
> 2015 Daily Shopping Tote Black caviar w/SHW
> 2012 6-Key Holder Black Patent w/SHW
> 2013 Large Gentle Boy Black Iridescent goatskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2006 Classic Coin Purse Black lamb skin w/SHW
> 2005 Anniversary Reissue 226 Black aged calfskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2017 Double Zip Wallet with Chain Dark Charcoal Metallic caviar w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2010 Jumbo Classic Single Flap Black caviar w/SHW
> 1997 Flat Cardholder Black grained leather w/SHW
> 2003 6-Key Holder Pink caviar w/GHW
> 
> Not shown because my daughters have swiped them ...
> Two pair of chanel sunglasses, two pairs of espadrilles, one caviar card case... and pretty much all my cosmetics! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744203



Love when kitties photobomb photos!  Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Miss CC

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161



Such a stunning display of gorgeous chanel goodies!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Phoenix678

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161



Beautiful display and collection!


----------



## Marlee

chicnfab said:


> Just love everything... from bags to how you displayed them.. beautiful





Miss CC said:


> Such a stunning display of gorgeous chanel goodies!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Phoenix678 said:


> Beautiful display and collection!



Thank you all!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3743317


All phenomenal dear DutchGirl!!


----------



## Kendie26

Susanvh said:


> My family of Chanel bags and SLGs as of right now (my collection changes frequently with items coming in and going out)... This represents about 12 years of collecting here and there... with Jinx The Cat acting as creative director.
> 
> 2014 GST Beige Claire caviar w/SHW
> 2014 GST Black caviar w/SHW
> 1990s Messenger Flap Black lambskin w/GHW
> 2008 Cambon 6-Key Holder Black Lambskin w/SHW
> 2015 Daily Shopping Tote Black caviar w/SHW
> 2012 6-Key Holder Black Patent w/SHW
> 2013 Large Gentle Boy Black Iridescent goatskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2006 Classic Coin Purse Black lamb skin w/SHW
> 2005 Anniversary Reissue 226 Black aged calfskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2017 Double Zip Wallet with Chain Dark Charcoal Metallic caviar w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2010 Jumbo Classic Single Flap Black caviar w/SHW
> 1997 Flat Cardholder Black grained leather w/SHW
> 2003 6-Key Holder Pink caviar w/GHW
> 
> Not shown because my daughters have swiped them ...
> Two pair of chanel sunglasses, two pairs of espadrilles, one caviar card case... and pretty much all my cosmetics! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744203


OMG, obviously i love your collection...very drool worthy but I especially am in love w/ Jinx!!! This is AWESOME!! He/she has amazing taste & wants to be near them all...why oh why won't my sweet cat nicely photobomb any of my pics?!


----------



## Susanvh

Miss CC said:


> Love when kitties photobomb photos!  Beautiful collection!!



Thank you!  I love it when she does that. I can always count on her to be underfoot whenever the camera comes out!


----------



## Susanvh

Kendie26 said:


> OMG, obviously i love your collection...very drool worthy but I especially am in love w/ Jinx!!! This is AWESOME!! He/she has amazing taste & wants to be near them all...why oh why won't my sweet cat nicely photobomb any of my pics?!



Thank you!  Jinx is always there whenever I take a photo.  I don't know what it is about the act of setting handbags up for a shot but she is always extra interested. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PursePassionLV

My lovelies.


----------



## aime7

PursePassionLV said:


> My lovelies.
> 
> View attachment 3746420


You have a real cute collection


----------



## Susanvh

PursePassionLV said:


> My lovelies.
> 
> View attachment 3746420



Okay, these are so gorgeous!  Love your color choices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Arielgal

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161



Absolutely amazing, just like a window display showcase  just beautiful...❤


----------



## Marlee

Arielgal said:


> Absolutely amazing, just like a window display showcase  just beautiful...[emoji173]



Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## PursePassionLV

aime7 said:


> You have a real cute collection





Susanvh said:


> Okay, these are so gorgeous!  Love your color choices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!! I used to have quite a few more but have paired down my collection to just my faves to make room for Hermes goodies.


----------



## bagsareart

Here is my Chanel bag family.... all black everything! 

1) GST, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2013)

2) Jumbo, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2015)

3) Boy (medium), black lambskin, ruthenium hardware (purchased new in Toronto, 2017)

4) WOC, black lambskin leather, silver hardware (purchased new in London, 2013)


----------



## YBcozYnot

Mine is humble. There are still some in wishlist and I am on ban island already.


----------



## yinnie

My reissue family portrait. It's the smaller family of my chanel collection... 
Black 225 accordion
White 224 anniversary 
Dark metallic silver camera case (my latest addition)


----------



## love2learn

bagsareart said:


> Here is my Chanel bag family.... all black everything!
> 
> 1) GST, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2013)
> 
> 2) Jumbo, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2015)
> 
> 3) Boy (medium), black lambskin, ruthenium hardware (purchased new in Toronto, 2017)
> 
> 4) WOC, black lambskin leather, silver hardware (purchased new in London, 2013)


All are gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

YBcozYnot said:


> Mine is humble. There are still some in wishlist and I am on ban island already.


I think you have a wonderful collection!!!  Love the colors and variety.


----------



## Chanel923

bagsareart said:


> Here is my Chanel bag family.... all black everything!
> 
> 1) GST, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2013)
> 
> 2) Jumbo, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2015)
> 
> 3) Boy (medium), black lambskin, ruthenium hardware (purchased new in Toronto, 2017)
> 
> 4) WOC, black lambskin leather, silver hardware (purchased new in London, 2013)


Love your all black Chanel family.


----------



## YBcozYnot

love2learn said:


> I think you have a wonderful collection!!!  Love the colors and variety.[/QUOTE
> Thank you. And my wishlist is still so long, as you may imagine.


----------



## loveydovey35

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161



Beautiful collection, congrats!
May I ask where you got your storage units, I am looking for some to store closet overflow (shoes, handbags) and I like the ones you have here... thank you in advance.


----------



## Marlee

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful collection, congrats!
> May I ask where you got your storage units, I am looking for some to store closet overflow (shoes, handbags) and I like the ones you have here... thank you in advance.



Thank you! They are from Ikea, called Vittsjö. They are cheap and really great for storing bags and other items!


----------



## loveydovey35

Marlee said:


> Thank you! They are from Ikea, called Vittsjö. They are cheap and really great for storing bags and other items!


Thank you so much! I will be taking a trip to Ikea in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Marlee

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you so much! I will be taking a trip to Ikea in the next couple of weeks!



You're welcome! I hope you will find what you need.


----------



## YBcozYnot

love2learn said:


> I think you have a wonderful collection!!!  Love the colors and variety.


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

bagsareart said:


> Here is my Chanel bag family.... all black everything!
> 
> 1) GST, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2013)
> 
> 2) Jumbo, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2015)
> 
> 3) Boy (medium), black lambskin, ruthenium hardware (purchased new in Toronto, 2017)
> 
> 4) WOC, black lambskin leather, silver hardware (purchased new in London, 2013)


Beautiful pic of your perfect family....I LOVE each & every one of them!!!


----------



## beeninbanisland

Here's my latest chanel collection
The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!


----------



## Chanel Paris

chauham said:


> Here's my latest chanel collection
> The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!
> View attachment 3759886



So much Chanel beauty in one photo! I'm speechless


----------



## chicnfab

chauham said:


> Here's my latest chanel collection
> The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!
> View attachment 3759886


Amazing collection.. full of diversity ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## beeninbanisland

Chanel Paris said:


> So much Chanel beauty in one photo! I'm speechless





chicnfab said:


> Amazing collection.. full of diversity ❤️❤️❤️❤️



Thankyou sweeties for your kind words


----------



## FancyPants77

chauham said:


> Here's my latest chanel collection
> The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!
> View attachment 3759886



Exquisite collection!


----------



## FancyPants77

bagsareart said:


> Here is my Chanel bag family.... all black everything!
> 
> 1) GST, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2013)
> 
> 2) Jumbo, black caviar leather, silver hardware (purchased new in Vancouver, 2015)
> 
> 3) Boy (medium), black lambskin, ruthenium hardware (purchased new in Toronto, 2017)
> 
> 4) WOC, black lambskin leather, silver hardware (purchased new in London, 2013)



Lovely!! . I only buy black chanel bags as well. Worry free and they go with everything


----------



## tootsieroll918

My Chanel Collection 
I would love to add a tweed bag - I am looking for the perfect color!


----------



## Kendie26

chauham said:


> Here's my latest chanel collection
> The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!
> View attachment 3759886


Phenomenal collection w/ such a wonderful variety of styles & colors! Congrats on all of this gorgeousness!!


----------



## amphirite

Updated Chanel family


----------



## snowing may

My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


Ohhh lovely collection girl!!! ❤️❤️❤️Thanks for sharing ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sourisbrune

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!



The colors are beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tootsieroll918

amphirite said:


> Updated Chanel family


Beautiful collection !


----------



## tootsieroll918

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!



Thank you for sharing - they are all beautiful


----------



## love2learn

amphirite said:


> Updated Chanel family


----------



## love2learn

amphirite said:


> Updated Chanel family


Beautiful collection!!  Love not only your beautiful bags, but your beautiful sunnies!!


----------



## love2learn

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


Wow!!!  Love all the different colors, and variety of bags.  I would be very happy and content also.  Just beautiful!!


----------



## Ice24

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


Love your collection.. they are so beautiful


----------



## HRY

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


Aaaahhh....the different colors and styles, all beautiful!!! This is my dream collection!!! Thank you for sharing these photos!


----------



## snowing may

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh lovely collection girl!!! ❤️❤️❤️Thanks for sharing ❤️❤️❤️





Sourisbrune said:


> The colors are beautiful!!!!!!!!!





tootsieroll918 said:


> Thank you for sharing - they are all beautiful





love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  Love all the different colors, and variety of bags.  I would be very happy and content also.  Just beautiful!!





Ice24 said:


> Love your collection.. they are so beautiful





HRY said:


> Aaaahhh....the different colors and styles, all beautiful!!! This is my dream collection!!! Thank you for sharing these photos!



Thank you all for your nice comments! I also enjoy admiring all those beautiful collections of other TPF friends!


----------



## Kendie26

amphirite said:


> Updated Chanel family


What a beautiful display of ALL your gorgeous Chanels!!!


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


MAGNIFICENT!! I so love your color & bag style choices dearest! That blue chevron stands out to me, & your sweet Vanity case but they are ALL fabulous!!!


----------



## amphirite

tootsieroll918 said:


> Beautiful collection !





love2learn said:


> Beautiful collection!!  Love not only your beautiful bags, but your beautiful sunnies!!





Kendie26 said:


> What a beautiful display of ALL your gorgeous Chanels!!!


Thanks so much Ladies


----------



## Chanel Paris

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!



Amazing collection with a great variety of colors!


----------



## MissMinimalist

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!




Your Chevron Flaps are a thing of beauty!  Also love that red flap!!


----------



## MissMinimalist

amphirite said:


> Updated Chanel family



Loving your collection.  The Minimalist in me appreciates it.


----------



## snowing may

Kendie26 said:


> MAGNIFICENT!! I so love your color & bag style choices dearest! That blue chevron stands out to me, & your sweet Vanity case but they are ALL fabulous!!!





Chanel Paris said:


> Amazing collection with a great variety of colors!





MissMinimalist said:


> Your Chevron Flaps are a thing of beauty!  Also love that red flap!!


Thanks ladies


----------



## amphirite

MissMinimalist said:


> Loving your collection.  The Minimalist in me appreciates it.


Thank you


----------



## syh

Just re-organised my bag collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chicnfab

syh said:


> Just re-organised my bag collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3766295


Lovely pieces... ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> All phenomenal dear DutchGirl!!


Thank you, so much!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my updated Chanel family


----------



## chicnfab

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 3768575


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cagl00

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!



Love your collection!  What pink and leather is that from (season)?


----------



## cagl00

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 3768575



Is that a grey wallet on the lower left side?  I love grey!


----------



## fashion_junky

cagl00 said:


> Is that a grey wallet on the lower left side?  I love grey!



That's actually an iridescent turquoise card holder...the colour is prettier in person, I should have placed the SLG's at a better angle!


----------



## kmoore925

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, gorgeous collection! Is that a beige chevron medium classic flap on the bottom left?? That is my current dream bag and I wasn't sure if they had ever made anything like that! What collection is it from?


----------



## snowing may

cagl00 said:


> Love your collection!  What pink and leather is that from (season)?


Hi! It's fuchsia lambskin mini from 14S. Thanks


----------



## snowing may

kmoore925 said:


> Wow, gorgeous collection! Is that a beige chevron medium classic flap on the bottom left?? That is my current dream bag and I wasn't sure if they had ever made anything like that! What collection is it from?


Hi! It's beige chevron mini from 17C ( distressed calf).


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 3768575


 Beautiful family! I love your turquoise lamb mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

syh said:


> Just re-organised my bag collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3766295


 Wonderful family!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


 You have such a beautiful colorful family!!!


----------



## Daisy2016

Missy Jny said:


> My humble Chanel collection [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039; wish to add another black boy bag and a mini flap then I'm done &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309415


Love your wonderful collection!!!


----------



## Daisy2016

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my little family.  Hoping to add to it after recovering from these purchases!!
> 
> View attachment 3611256


Wow! Perfect for summer and spring!!!!


----------



## aime7

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 3768575


That's a cute collection... love it


----------



## jeune_fille

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## MissMinimalist

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 3769668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Gorgeous well curated collection.


----------



## Kendie26

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 3769668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


All 4 of these babies would "rock my world!"if you know what i mean! 4 stunners!


----------



## jeune_fille

Aww thank you so much girls! I was kinda afraid and hesitant because someone might call me out for having two black flaps lol. You are the best! @Kendie26  and @MissMinimalist


----------



## aime7

jeune_fille said:


> View attachment 3769668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Love your collection. You have covered it all.


----------



## jeune_fille

@aime7 Thanks! mwah!


----------



## AllthingsLV

The happy family!!


----------



## Arielgal

snowing may said:


> My humble group photos. I am happy and content with them. Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous family!!! The blue n fuchsia stands out among the family. Very attention grabbing yet wearable colours!


----------



## altubria

Here are my all black favorites from my collection
Left: 2010 caviar double flap jumbo SHW (London)
Right: Pre-fall 2008 single flap jumbo SHW (New York)
Bottom: 2010 caviar double flap medium/large GHW (Paris)


----------



## Pinkie*

chauham said:


> Here's my latest chanel collection
> The eldest sister is the single flap jumbo which I purchased 8 years ago. It still looks perfect today!
> View attachment 3759886


So beautiful


----------



## aime7

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3778741
> 
> 
> The happy family!!


That's a nice collection. I love both you classics.


----------



## Precious84

[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3780011
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


What a FANTASTIC, artistic pic of all your beauties! I love every single one of them!!


----------



## Precious84

Kendie26 said:


> What a FANTASTIC, artistic pic of all your beauties! I love every single one of them!![emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Hez 12a54

Feel very lucky every time I look at my little Chanel collection.


----------



## FancyPants77

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3780011
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



What beauties!!! Such a lovely collection. That bright blue boy and the burgundy boy woc are stunning


----------



## AllthingsLV

aime7 said:


> That's a nice collection. I love both you classics.



Thanks!  I'm just starting and I can't wait to add to my collection!!!


----------



## Vanana

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3780011
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Absolutely gorgeous bags and such fun staging for the photo~!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

My tiny tiny collection.... Red caviar mini, vintage caviar Diana, black caviar M/L CF


----------



## FancyPants77

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3784946
> View attachment 3784947
> 
> 
> My tiny tiny collection.... Red caviar mini, vintage caviar Diana, black caviar M/L CF



All beauties!! That caviar Diana is breathtaking!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

FancyPants77 said:


> All beauties!! That caviar Diana is breathtaking!


Thank you Dear! I got many many compliments on Diana every time I take her out! Love it! The color actually looks better than picture!


----------



## FancyPants77

ZoeyZhou said:


> Thank you Dear! I got many many compliments on Diana every time I take her out! Love it! The color actually looks better than picture!



I bet it looks better in person. Soooo beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3780011
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


That's a gorgeous collection ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3784946
> View attachment 3784947
> 
> 
> My tiny tiny collection.... Red caviar mini, vintage caviar Diana, black caviar M/L CF


Such a beauty and versatile collection!


----------



## chicnfab

Hez 12a54 said:


> View attachment 3781301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel very lucky every time I look at my little Chanel collection.


Ohhh that pink is sooooo beautiful! Lovely pieces ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> I've added a few bags over the last months so I thought it was time to share an update of my Chanel display [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742161


Lovely collection Marlee! Awesome display photo shoot!


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely collection Marlee! Awesome display photo shoot!



Thank you so much! I enjoy my display every day [emoji4]


----------



## Missheo

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3780011
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Love this picture! Gorgeous collection & display of it!!


----------



## Hez 12a54

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that pink is sooooo beautiful! Lovely pieces ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks so much! xx


----------



## Lovingluxe

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3784946
> View attachment 3784947
> 
> 
> My tiny tiny collection.... Red caviar mini, vintage caviar Diana, black caviar M/L CF


Beautiful pieces! 

Just sharing my modest collection as well. These bags make my heart sing every time I get to wear them! [emoji7]


----------



## Lovingluxe

Oh wow! Simply beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Lovingluxe said:


> Beautiful pieces!
> 
> Just sharing my modest collection as well. These bags make my heart sing every time I get to wear them! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788790



Very Beautiful and versatile collection! 
Make me think that I might need to add something in blue in my collection.


----------



## kathydep

Here is my updated collection for Chanel bags and shoes. I just realized I should have taken SLGs and brooches too. Next time!


----------



## chicnfab

kathydep said:


> Here is my updated collection for Chanel bags and shoes. I just realized I should have taken SLGs and brooches too. Next time!


Ohhh your shoe collection----fab ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

kathydep said:


> Here is my updated collection for Chanel bags and shoes. I just realized I should have taken SLGs and brooches too. Next time!


  Holy smokes!! What a FABULOUS feast for the eyes! I'm immediately drawn to the bright blues in both your stunning pics!


----------



## Missheo

An updated family photo. I tend to have a very bad impulse problem, and also know that if I hesitate to think about a bag, it'll probably be gone when I come back for it! So when it comes to Chanel, I usually go with the "buy first, think later" strategy, and will end up selling what I don't want to keep. I try to keep my collection under 15 because truthfully, between a heavy work schedule and rarely going out anymore, I don't even have time to use them all. My collection used to be a bit more balanced style wise, but I guess you could say I have a thing for flaps 




*After taking this photo and half way through putting my bags back in their dust bags, I realized I forgot to include my chevron urban spirit backpack & was toooo lazy to re-do lol So just imagine her sitting somewhere in there next to her siblings


----------



## aime7

Missheo said:


> An updated family photo. I tend to have a very bad impulse problem, and also know that if I hesitate to think about a bag, it'll probably be gone when I come back for it! So when it comes to Chanel, I usually go with the "buy first, think later" strategy, and will end up selling what I don't want to keep. I try to keep my collection under 15 because truthfully, between a heavy work schedule and rarely going out anymore, I don't even have time to use them all. My collection used to be a bit more balanced style wise, but I guess you could say I have a thing for flaps
> 
> View attachment 3793668
> 
> 
> *After taking this photo and half way through putting my bags back in their dust bags, I realized I forgot to include my chevron urban spirit backpack & was toooo lazy to re-do lol So just imagine her sitting somewhere in there next to her siblings



My word..What you have is my dream collection. Honesty just the other day I was thinking of the what my ideal collection should be regarding colours and patterns and there you post the pic of your collection. That's a perfect collection you have there with all the bags I need . Congrats.


----------



## Missheo

Ok the perfectionist in me couldn't let it go, couldn't edit my original post so here's a new picture with the backpack in it. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## FancyPants77

Missheo said:


> Ok the perfectionist in me couldn't let it go, couldn't edit my original post so here's a new picture with the backpack in it. Sorry for the double post!
> 
> View attachment 3793771



Gorgeous!!!! A family picture isn't truly complete if a sibling is missing haha. I did the same thing with my LV family photo. I spent forever taking them out of their dustbags, placing them perfectly to get the shot, and then realized I forgot the one I was currently using- which is the best one. I had put them all away already too. So I had to do a second family gathering. And just when I thought I had gotten it, my My World Tour LV arrived and now I need to do it again haha. 

The backpack is actually my favorite piece of yours! Awesome photo. Everything is so incredibly beautiful


----------



## Missheo

aime7 said:


> My word..What you have is my dream collection. Honesty just the other day I was thinking of the what my ideal collection should be regarding colours and patterns and there you post the pic of your collection. That's a perfect collection you have there with all the bags I need . Congrats.



Tysm for the kind words!



FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! A family picture isn't truly complete if a sibling is missing haha. I did the same thing with my LV family photo. I spent forever taking them out of their dustbags, placing them perfectly to get the shot, and then realized I forgot the one I was currently using- which is the best one. I had put them all away already too. So I had to do a second family gathering. And just when I thought I had gotten it, my My World Tour LV arrived and now I need to do it again haha.
> 
> The backpack is actually my favorite piece of yours! Awesome photo. Everything is so incredibly beautiful



Thank you & LOL you totally understand my pain! Hope you got the perfect shot, 3rd times a charm


----------



## chicnfab

Missheo said:


> An updated family photo. I tend to have a very bad impulse problem, and also know that if I hesitate to think about a bag, it'll probably be gone when I come back for it! So when it comes to Chanel, I usually go with the "buy first, think later" strategy, and will end up selling what I don't want to keep. I try to keep my collection under 15 because truthfully, between a heavy work schedule and rarely going out anymore, I don't even have time to use them all. My collection used to be a bit more balanced style wise, but I guess you could say I have a thing for flaps
> 
> View attachment 3793668
> 
> 
> *After taking this photo and half way through putting my bags back in their dust bags, I realized I forgot to include my chevron urban spirit backpack & was toooo lazy to re-do lol So just imagine her sitting somewhere in there next to her siblings


Absolutely all are beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Doodles78

Missheo said:


> Ok the perfectionist in me couldn't let it go, couldn't edit my original post so here's a new picture with the backpack in it. Sorry for the double post!
> 
> View attachment 3793771


This is a great collection!


----------



## cocoloversisi

compared with the chanel lovers in the forum, mine is only a tiny collection since i started to fall for chanel last year and wish to add more in the future~


----------



## Kendie26

Missheo said:


> An updated family photo. I tend to have a very bad impulse problem, and also know that if I hesitate to think about a bag, it'll probably be gone when I come back for it! So when it comes to Chanel, I usually go with the "buy first, think later" strategy, and will end up selling what I don't want to keep. I try to keep my collection under 15 because truthfully, between a heavy work schedule and rarely going out anymore, I don't even have time to use them all. My collection used to be a bit more balanced style wise, but I guess you could say I have a thing for flaps
> 
> View attachment 3793668
> 
> 
> *After taking this photo and half way through putting my bags back in their dust bags, I realized I forgot to include my chevron urban spirit backpack & was toooo lazy to re-do lol So just imagine her sitting somewhere in there next to her siblings


Dreamy family! We totally your "thing for flaps!!'


----------



## kmoore925

cocoloversisi said:


> compared with the chanel lovers in the forum, mine is only a tiny collection since i started to fall for chanel last year and wish to add more in the future~



What a beautiful and versatile collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Missheo said:


> Ok the perfectionist in me couldn't let it go, couldn't edit my original post so here's a new picture with the backpack in it. Sorry for the double post!
> 
> View attachment 3793771


Stunning collection!!!


----------



## cocoloversisi

kmoore925 said:


> What a beautiful and versatile collection!



Thanks! My latest purchase for the red business affinity can finally add a practical daily  bag for me by Chanel~


----------



## aime7

cocoloversisi said:


> compared with the chanel lovers in the forum, mine is only a tiny collection since i started to fall for chanel last year and wish to add more in the future~


That's a great collection with two favourite colours and 3 versatile styles with great accessories. congrts.


----------



## Kendie26

I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Reissue family...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Classic flap family ...


My love for chevron family ...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...
Quilt family....
	

		
			
		

		
	



WOC's...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...& finally my SLGs....
	

		
			
		

		
	



As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Yay! What a great collection! I love everything! Enjoy your treasures.


----------



## purses&perfumes

New family members


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Stunning... I thought u have more than that  ... Lovely pieces especially the reissue family...


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions.



Your collection is gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Yay! What a great collection! I love everything! Enjoy your treasures.





chicnfab said:


> Stunning... I thought u have more than that  ... Lovely pieces especially the reissue family...





Marlee said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!!


Thank you all dear Lovelies


----------



## Ice24

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


 Lovely collection.. love your Reissue and chevron style bags.. now I need to find my holy grail bags a reissue and chevron bag


----------



## Kendie26

Ice24 said:


> Lovely collection.. love your Reissue and chevron style bags.. now I need to find my holy grail bags a reissue and chevron bag


Thanks so much dear Ice24! Both reissues & chevrons make me totally "weak in the knees" Best luck finding your HG bag/s...I'm sure you will!


----------



## Tarat

Hoping to add a new one soon!


----------



## AllthingsLV

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3794758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New family members



What bag is that?  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Oh my dear friend  Nicely curated and so many TDF neutrals too. It hasn't been long since your tribute thread and as we can see the collection has grown


----------



## Toronto24

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]



What a beautiful family! Thank you for sharing! [emoji178]


----------



## lvchanellvr

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Wow, you have an amazing collection!


----------



## katiebal

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]





Vanessa M said:


> View attachment 3795942
> 
> It's a bit different the feel on the grained calfskin is waaaaay softer than caviar. I thought the same thing!  but after having both my boys side by side you can def see and feel the difference !



You have an amazing and diverse Chanel family. I so regret not getting that beige chevron reissue when I had the chance, but I love seeing it whenever you post pictures. And that tweed reissue too...


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh my dear friend  Nicely curated and so many TDF neutrals too. It hasn't been long since your tribute thread and as we can see the collection has grown





Toronto24 said:


> What a beautiful family! Thank you for sharing! [emoji178]





lvchanellvr said:


> Wow, you have an amazing collection!





katiebal said:


> You have an amazing and diverse Chanel family. I so regret not getting that beige chevron reissue when I had the chance, but I love seeing it whenever you post pictures. And that tweed reissue too...


Warm Thanks to all of you sweet friends! Yes, special thanks to you my lovely @Vanana it did grow. I'm very content except for maybe a special blue someday. It's fun sharing w/ all of you & seeing your beautiful chanel items. @katiebal -perhaps some day the beige chevron will find its way back to you


----------



## Kendie26

Tarat said:


> Hoping to add a new one soon!


What a pretty quartet....love your color & style choicesespecially that sweet beige Vanity


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Total eye candy- gorgeous family! Which bags do you use most often Kendie26?


----------



## starrylabel

Okay, it's official... this is the best eye-candy thread ever!!!!!


----------



## bobee25

My chanel family i think for now its complete but i dont know next year i may add a cocohandle u can never have enough chanel [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

bobee25 said:


> My chanel family i think for now its complete but i dont know next year i may add a cocohandle u can never have enough chanel [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796708


Totally spectacular collection!! Each & every one of your Chanel's is a real stunner!


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Total eye candy- gorgeous family! Which bags do you use most often Kendie26?


Kind thanks sweet More bags! I definitely rotate all of them but I'd say my reissues are my "work horses" for lack of better term! Since i need a larger tote for work, i typically only use my Chanels in the evening if we go out or on weekends.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> WOC's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Good Morning Dearest Kendie26, I am hoping to life vicariously through you from here on out. Did that sound as creepy in my head as it does out loud?. LOL Hope you are having a fab day. Love your pieces......  such rare and stunning colors.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Morning Dearest Kendie26, I am hoping to life vicariously through you from here on out. Did that sound as creepy in my head as it does out loud?. LOL Hope you are having a fab day. Love your pieces......  such rare and stunning colors.


Hysterical & no, not creepy at all! So very  kind of you dear. Many thanks & hey, i think we all live vicariously through each other's collections! I'll be "watching" your beaties/posts dear @fally ! Thanks again & my best to you


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> I was inspired to take new family pics (as the album feature here on tPF no longer exists..at least my catalog of pics disappeared) Sorry this is photo heavy but did several categories to help me when making new purchase decisions. First is entire family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794629
> 
> Reissue family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794630
> 
> Classic flap family ...
> View attachment 3794631
> 
> My love for chevron family ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quilt family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...& finally my SLGs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794638
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share with all of you dearest chanel fans[emoji8]


Amazzzzing family!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Amazzzzing family!


  you are too cute/sweet.....love all your z's in amazing! Thank you Chanel923!


----------



## Swtli1angel

Missheo said:


> Ok the perfectionist in me couldn't let it go, couldn't edit my original post so here's a new picture with the backpack in it. Sorry for the double post!
> 
> View attachment 3793771


Nice collection!! The one on the bottom left, whats the name and when did the bag come out in that lovely style?


----------



## Missheo

Swtli1angel said:


> Nice collection!! The one on the bottom left, whats the name and when did the bag come out in that lovely style?


Thank you! That bag is the Chain Around Messenger bag in size small, I haven't seen it in stores since 2014 I think.


----------



## Stacy31

Missheo said:


> An updated family photo. I tend to have a very bad impulse problem, and also know that if I hesitate to think about a bag, it'll probably be gone when I come back for it! So when it comes to Chanel, I usually go with the "buy first, think later" strategy, and will end up selling what I don't want to keep. I try to keep my collection under 15 because truthfully, between a heavy work schedule and rarely going out anymore, I don't even have time to use them all. My collection used to be a bit more balanced style wise, but I guess you could say I have a thing for flaps
> 
> View attachment 3793668
> 
> 
> *After taking this photo and half way through putting my bags back in their dust bags, I realized I forgot to include my chevron urban spirit backpack & was toooo lazy to re-do lol So just imagine her sitting somewhere in there next to her siblings


Beautiful collection! Is the grey jumbo from this season?


----------



## Winiebean

Updated family pic, just picked up the WOC last weekend (early Birthday gift ) feeling Chanel content for now


----------



## Missheo

Stacy31 said:


> Beautiful collection! Is the grey jumbo from this season?


Yes, the jumbo is from current season. The medium is 14b


----------



## QualityNClass

YBcozYnot said:


> Mine is humble. There are still some in wishlist and I am on ban island already.


Your navy GST is so beautiful!


----------



## CC collection

My humble collections.. still missing other colors. Will work hard for it [emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## chicnfab

CC collection said:


> My humble collections.. still missing other colors. Will work hard for it [emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806142
> View attachment 3806143
> View attachment 3806144
> View attachment 3806145


Amazing collection!!!


----------



## HRY




----------



## HRY

My updated family pic! The newest addition is the Coco lizard handle. Hoping to add more colors in the future. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ramai

HRY said:


> View attachment 3806969


This is such a beautiful collection! Covers the range that I would like in my collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HRY

Ramai said:


> This is such a beautiful collection! Covers the range that I would like in my collection. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for appreciating my humble collection! Brings smile on my face! ❤


----------



## CC collection

chicnfab said:


> Amazing collection!!!



Thanks dear [emoji1317]


----------



## Kendie26

HRY said:


> View attachment 3806969


All fabulous styles & wonderful color variety....this is a LOVELY pic & collection


----------



## whiteswan1010

Mooshooshoo said:


> Please share your Chanel family portrait photographs here.
> 
> Don't forget to watermark whenever possible
> 
> This is a continuation of the previous family portrait thread, which can be located here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555.html



[/QUOTE]


----------



## whiteswan1010

I will try this again.  I started my classic flap collection a year ago and just added a maxi to it yesterday.  It's a little family but a handsome one!


----------



## HRY

Kendie26 said:


> All fabulous styles & wonderful color variety....this is a LOVELY pic & collection


Oh thank you so much! But nothing compares to your chanel collection, Kendie26! ❤


----------



## love2learn

whiteswan1010 said:


> I will try this again.  I started my classic flap collection a year ago and just added a maxi to it yesterday.  It's a little family but a handsome one!
> View attachment 3809758


Beautiful family!!  Great variety of sizes.


----------



## whiteswan1010

love2learn said:


> Beautiful family!!  Great variety of sizes.


Why thank you @loves2learn.  I think I covered all the bases finally.


----------



## Gemmathilde

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3784946
> View attachment 3784947
> 
> 
> My tiny tiny collection.... Red caviar mini, vintage caviar Diana, black caviar M/L CF



Love your Diana flap!!!! I wish they still produced the Diana.... it is so gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

HRY said:


> Oh thank you so much! But nothing compares to your chanel collection, Kendie26! ❤


Overly generous compliment/thank you but i do think everyones chanel family here is amazing as they are all personal & unique to us! Enjoy your beauties dear!


----------



## Kendie26

whiteswan1010 said:


> I will try this again.  I started my classic flap collection a year ago and just added a maxi to it yesterday.  It's a little family but a handsome one!
> View attachment 3809758


Love all of them....they look so proud & pretty posing for their family pic! Congrats dear whiteswan


----------



## whiteswan1010

Kendie26 said:


> Love all of them....they look so proud & pretty posing for their family pic! Congrats dear whiteswan


Thank you @Kendie26, they seem to be getting along quite well so far with their new big sister!


----------



## Sandra.AT

whiteswan1010 said:


> I will try this again.  I started my classic flap collection a year ago and just added a maxi to it yesterday.  It's a little family but a handsome one!
> View attachment 3809758



love this picture and the bags


----------



## x3ashley23x3

My little collection that I hope to keep expanding [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

x3ashley23x3 said:


> My little collection that I hope to keep expanding [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3811569



Beautiful!!


----------



## fanmiu

My most recent family photo of my Chanel.


----------



## frivofrugalista

my small collection, wanting another coco soon.


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3813326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small collection, wanting another coco soon.



Coco handle is so addictive for me also! I am sad I miss last season's red, green and ivory.


----------



## bagnshoe

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3813326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small collection, wanting another coco soon.



I'm so in love with that blue coco handle . Super cute


----------



## frivofrugalista

fanmiu said:


> Coco handle is so addictive for me also! I am sad I miss last season's red, green and ivory.



Red is coming back! I'll be adding that to my collection soon. Very addicting like chocolate [emoji23]


----------



## frivofrugalista

bagnshoe said:


> I'm so in love with that blue coco handle . Super cute



Thank you, me too!


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> Red is coming back! I'll be adding that to my collection soon. Very addicting like chocolate [emoji23]



You know what type of red is coming back?


----------



## frivofrugalista

fanmiu said:


> You know what type of red is coming back?



The one you bought.


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> The one you bought.



Still carving for another true red lipstick red. The one I bought has some orange in it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

fanmiu said:


> Still carving for another true red lipstick red. The one I bought has some orange in it.



Oh no! I was hoping it was a true red as I'm waiting


----------



## Kendie26

x3ashley23x3 said:


> My little collection that I hope to keep expanding [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3811569


A trio of true beauties! Love them all


----------



## Kendie26

fanmiu said:


> My most recent family photo of my Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3813296


Gorgeous! Seriously swooning over the Taupe (?)color... super jealous over here!


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3813326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small collection, wanting another coco soon.


Such a magnificently beautiful family dearest frivofrugalista! That bright blue bowler bag is IT for me & your turquoise mini is too adorbs! But ALL are amazing!


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh no! I was hoping it was a true red as I'm waiting



The true red was in the last season, it was so difficult to get I couldn't get one ;(


----------



## fanmiu

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous! Seriously swooning over the Taupe (?)color... super jealous over here!



Thank you! I was thinking of letting it go. Maybe I should keep after what you said lol.


----------



## Kendie26

fanmiu said:


> Thank you! I was thinking of letting it go. Maybe I should keep after what you said lol.


Holy smokes are you joking!!! I think that color is SO freaking dreamy & I know many others that feel the same from reading comments on the taupe color. It's never easy deciding is it?


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh no! I was hoping it was a true red as I'm waiting



I attached some pictures here to help you with this season red. It shows more orange tint in person. Hope it help.


----------



## fanmiu

Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes are you joking!!! I think that color is SO freaking dreamy & I know many others that feel the same from reading comments on the taupe color. It's never easy deciding is it?



I love the ocelot, it just because it's with Lamb Skin....


----------



## frivofrugalista

fanmiu said:


> I attached some pictures here to help you with this season red. It shows more orange tint in person. Hope it help.
> View attachment 3813790
> 
> View attachment 3813792
> 
> View attachment 3813802
> 
> View attachment 3813803



That's actually a beautiful colour![emoji173]️


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kendie26 said:


> Such a magnificently beautiful family dearest frivofrugalista! That bright blue bowler bag is IT for me & your turquoise mini is too adorbs! But ALL are amazing!



Thank you Kendie, that bowler bag is now my most used bag! (Don't tell coco that). [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you Kendie, that bowler bag is now my most used bag! (Don't tell coco that). [emoji23]


Your secret is way SAFE with me dear!


----------



## fanmiu

frivofrugalista said:


> That's actually a beautiful colour![emoji173]️



It is still pretty. If you SA ever have this season's beige or ivory please let me know.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Tarat said:


> Hoping to add a new one soon!


Hi dear, can I check which collection your pink/lilac flap is from? It's divine and it's quite an exact colour I want!  TIA!


----------



## MDNYC

My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.


----------



## fally

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.



OMGEEEEE, Hun if I could give your family bag portrait 1000 likes I would. Oh wow


----------



## LV.

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.


GOALS! What a beautiful collection!


----------



## MDNYC

fally said:


> OMGEEEEE, Hun if I could give your family bag portrait 1000 likes I would. Oh wow


Thank you sweetie! You are so kind!!


----------



## MDNYC

LV. said:


> GOALS! What a beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## winnipoo

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.



Beautiful collection! Versatile pieces!


----------



## chicnfab

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.


Really beautiful family


----------



## MDNYC

winnipoo said:


> Beautiful collection! Versatile pieces!


Thank you winnipoo!


----------



## MDNYC

chicnfab said:


> Really beautiful family


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.


Major Holy WOWZERS!!! Congrats to you on your spectacular collection!! You have so many lovely gems in this pic....& you said "next time you'll do whole chanel family...??!!" So this isn't everything?!


----------



## Ice24

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.


Wow amazing collection.. eyeing on ur urban spirit


----------



## S44MHY

My small but complete family.


----------



## Tarat

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi dear, can I check which collection your pink/lilac flap is from? It's divine and it's quite an exact colour I want!  TIA!


Hi thank you. I believe it was from 2002/2003. It's a 7 series.


----------



## Ellen409

I've never had a chance to take a photo of the entire family but because I had to do it for insurance documentation...thought I'd share on this forum as well. Any suggestions on what I need to look at next?  I know my collection is all over the place.


----------



## Ramai

Ellen409 said:


> View attachment 3829290
> 
> View attachment 3829291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a chance to take a photo of the entire family but because I had to do it for insurance documentation...thought I'd share on this forum as well. Any suggestions on what I need to look at next?  I know my collection is all over the place.


It's a lovely collection!! I think you've covered classics plus some seasonals in terms of bag collection. I really like the Reissue 225 in GHW. That or a black classic m/l are the only other ones that I would consider adding. Overall though, I think you have a well-rounded collection.


----------



## Ellen409

Ramai said:


> It's a lovely collection!! I think you've covered classics plus some seasonals in terms of bag collection. I really like the Reissue 225 in GHW. That or a black classic m/l are the only other ones that I would consider adding. Overall though, I think you have a well-rounded collection.



Thank you!  There was no master plan for the collection, but even in clothes, I veer towards the classics. I like your suggestion of the Reissue in GHW!


----------



## cagl00

MDNYC said:


> My Chanel bag collection. Next time I will do the whole Chanel family.



Nice collection. Do you happen to have the info on the grey mini?


----------



## traumamama

Ellen409 said:


> View attachment 3829290
> 
> View attachment 3829291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a chance to take a photo of the entire family but because I had to do it for insurance documentation...thought I'd share on this forum as well. Any suggestions on what I need to look at next?  I know my collection is all over the place.


Gorgoeus family!  And I looove your reissue - is it gold?  Metallic?


----------



## Ellen409

traumamama said:


> Gorgoeus family!  And I looove your reissue - is it gold?  Metallic?



Thank you! Yes, dark gold metallic - to be specific.


----------



## ceedoan

traumamama said:


> Gorgoeus family!  And I looove your reissue - is it gold?  Metallic?


 
LOL i wondered the same thing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ellen409 said:


> View attachment 3829290
> 
> View attachment 3829291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a chance to take a photo of the entire family but because I had to do it for insurance documentation...thought I'd share on this forum as well. Any suggestions on what I need to look at next?  I know my collection is all over the place.


Absolutely beautiful EVERYTHING!!! That sweet purple front & center caught my eye for sure Love all your different styles & colors...only since you asked, do you like red? If so, maybe that could be a contender in future. Once i bought my 1 & only red bag (m/l CF) it really made a "pop" in my chanel family. Congrats on your amazing collection!


----------



## Kendie26

S44MHY said:


> My small but complete family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825270


A magnificent family! Love each one of them (we are twins on the so black chevron woc) You have lovely taste! All are just dreamy!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My Chanel Caviar family . I still have 3 vintage pieces, earrings and a pair of sling back. I should take a pic of them all soon. xo

Pic taken from my IG


----------



## MDNYC

cagl00 said:


> Nice collection. Do you happen to have the info on the grey mini?


Thanks! I do not have the info for the grey mini. I received the bag without the tag. Sorry!


----------



## girlhasbags

leooh said:


> View attachment 3436972
> 
> my mini Chanel collection, hope to be able to add some chevron and slgs in the future[emoji4]


Do you still have that vintage flap? I love it can you post more pics of it


----------



## nuf

Hi guys, this is my little Chanel bags family. I believe I am ok, I don't need more. But  you know... Sometimes I think I might need something in a small or m/l size. What do you think?
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> Hi guys, this is my little Chanel bags family. I believe I am ok, I don't need more. But  you know... Sometimes I think I might need something in a small or m/l size. What do you think?
> Thanks for letting me share


Your collection is amazing... most fave is your red!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nuf

chicnfab said:


> Your collection is amazing... most fave is your red!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you so much. It was resort red 2016 I believe.


----------



## TheAnaVega

I'm very new to chanel but so far my little family is coming together thanks to the generosity of my SO over the last few months (July and September) 

M/L caviar classic flap with SHW - I received this July 

Rock my shoulder seasonal flap in calfskin with RHW- I received on July 1st this year 


And my most recent gift from 2 weeks ago- so mid September is the Cloudy metallic silver reissue in size 225 with BHW - from 17k 

I love seeing how diverse everyone's collection is! Hoping to add a vintage bag soon, and some sort of red bag as well ! 

Thanks for letting me share, ladies!


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> Hi guys, this is my little Chanel bags family. I believe I am ok, I don't need more. But  you know... Sometimes I think I might need something in a small or m/l size. What do you think?
> Thanks for letting me share


First of all looove the color coverage you've got there! A ML can't possibly hurt anyone  how about in a neutral color? A reissue would be awesome add too if you're into the style


----------



## Canadianchick

My little collection. Next on my list is a beige jumbo and a white medium large.


----------



## Bagventures

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3837125
> 
> 
> My little collection. Next on my list is a beige jumbo and a white medium large.


 

Beautiful collection, not so 'little' for sure.  Your gray chevron jumbo is breathtaking! Which year did that one come out?


----------



## TheAnaVega

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3837125
> 
> 
> My little collection. Next on my list is a beige jumbo and a white medium large.




That grey chevron makes my heart sing! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Canadianchick

Bagventures said:


> Beautiful collection, not so 'little' for sure.  Your gray chevron jumbo is breathtaking! Which year did that one come out?



Aww thank you!!! I use that bag a lot I got it in 2016 around June.


----------



## nuf

Vanana said:


> First of all looove the color coverage you've got there! A ML can't possibly hurt anyone  how about in a neutral color? A reissue would be awesome add too if you're into the style


Thank you so much! I love colors, actually I didn't wear anything black before my Jumbo  I would probably buy nice chocolate brown or tan if Chanel released it. I don't like their cream much, I don't know why. I am not into white and cream bags in general although I like them on the others.


----------



## nuf

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3837125
> 
> 
> My little collection. Next on my list is a beige jumbo and a white medium large.


Beautiful collection and nice display too! Love your white/navy? boy!


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Hi guys, this is my little Chanel bags family. I believe I am ok, I don't need more. But  you know... Sometimes I think I might need something in a small or m/l size. What do you think?
> Thanks for letting me share


Loving every one of these...you have fab variety in styles & colors!!! Since you asked, the only thing i would recommend is beige....but only if you are a neutral lover like me! Beautiful collection!


----------



## Kendie26

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3837125
> 
> 
> My little collection. Next on my list is a beige jumbo and a white medium large.


Wow  you have some beautiful "Uniques" in there dear Canadianchick!! Love how you have your beauties displayed. I especially adore your WOC, grey chevon & i always loved the camellia print tote!Thanks for posting your gorgeous family!


----------



## nuf

Kendie26 said:


> Loving every one of these...you have fab variety in styles & colors!!! Since you asked, the only thing i would recommend is beige....but only if you are a neutral lover like me! Beautiful collection!


Thank you, honey! I am not a fan of beige Chanel flaps. I always think they get dirty too fast. That is the reason I would not wear them to avoid it. Maybe I am wrong but it has been a stop for me...


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Thank you, honey! I am not a fan of beige Chanel flaps. I always think they get dirty too fast. That is the reason I would not wear them to avoid it. Maybe I am wrong but it has been a stop for me...


I get it! Your collection is perfect as it is....enjoy them all!


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> Thank you so much! I love colors, actually I didn't wear anything black before my Jumbo  I would probably buy nice chocolate brown or tan if Chanel released it. I don't like their cream much, I don't know why. I am not into white and cream bags in general although I like them on the others.


I get you! I'm a rainbow kinda gal


----------



## fanmiu

Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange. 

I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces. 

Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.


----------



## Kendie26

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635


 Holy smokes dear fanmiu!!! You have quite the impressive, most gorgeous arsenal of Chanel!!! FANTASTIC beauties everywhere!!!


----------



## chicnfab

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635


Gorgeous collection... you are well covered with all the colours you have!!!


----------



## cocoloversisi

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635



Such wonderful family portraits with all different colours! Btw, I like the new season mademoiselle vintage flap bag in white!


----------



## fanmiu

Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes dear fanmiu!!! You have quite the impressive, most gorgeous arsenal of Chanel!!! FANTASTIC beauties everywhere!!!



Thank you so much! I think I am missing some pink and blue color tho. I only like ghw , the right shade of pink Chanel with ghw is hard to come by and I just don't seem to fall in love with the blue I see...


----------



## fanmiu

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous collection... you are well covered with all the colours you have!!!



Thank you! I was looking at some pictures on PF and realized I don't have any pink and blue shade in my chanel collection.


----------



## fanmiu

cocoloversisi said:


> Such wonderful family portraits with all different colours! Btw, I like the new season mademoiselle vintage flap bag in white!



Thank you! I love the CC claps on the mademoiselle vintage flap. This is the only chevron style I have. I think they have the cc quilted style a few season ago and I missed it. I think I preferred the quilted style more.


----------



## lvchanellvr

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635


Wow, amazing collection! I love all your pieces.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635


Fantastic and colorful collection! Love ❤️ it!


----------



## Steph5487

My Chanel family has grown quite a bit over this year


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> My Chanel family has grown quite a bit over this year


Every single piece is truly GORGEOUS!!! I do have some “WOC envy” over that beauty but everything is absolutely LOVELY


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Every single piece is truly GORGEOUS!!! I do have some “WOC envy” over that beauty but everything is absolutely LOVELY



Dear Kendie! You always have the kindest things to say! I know I saw the WOC and had to get it immediately!


----------



## goafternoontea

nuf said:


> Hi guys, this is my little Chanel bags family. I believe I am ok, I don't need more. But  you know... Sometimes I think I might need something in a small or m/l size. What do you think?
> Thanks for letting me share


OMG
the CF mini and chevron GHW are gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## Classicstyle516

fanmiu said:


> Hello all, I think I am finally done with my Chanel collection, also no more return or exchange.
> 
> I took some time out to play with all my chanel bags today. And here is all my pieces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if I am posting too much pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3862629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862635



Absolutely beautiful! I envy your collection!


----------



## A Yah Suh

Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


----------



## Steph5487

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


Love your Chevron WOC! All Beautiful bags!


----------



## BirkinLover77

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


Wow! Beautiful collection!


----------



## chicnfab

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


Super lovely collection ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


Wow, each one is as stunning as the 1 before it....absolutely BEAUTIFUL family!!


----------



## naomiBrit

My beautiful colourful Chanel family. Love them all [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

naomiBrit said:


> My beautiful colourful Chanel family. Love them all [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876772


Absolutely STUNNING collection....love all your colors...especially those precious mini squares! Ah that blue chevron


----------



## naomiBrit

Kendie26 said:


> Absolutely STUNNING collection....love all your colors...especially those precious mini squares! Ah that blue chevron


Thankyou x the blue chevron is one of my favs [emoji5]


----------



## chicnfab

naomiBrit said:


> My beautiful colourful Chanel family. Love them all [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876772


Stunning collection!!! And the minis are sooo cute with all the colours ❤️


----------



## love2learn

Steph5487 said:


> My Chanel family has grown quite a bit over this year


That's a beautiful collection!!


----------



## love2learn

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


Love the different sizes, colors, and hardware!  You knowing your undertones was making me look for the undertone.  I can usually tell with some blues and some reds, but not like you can


----------



## love2learn

naomiBrit said:


> My beautiful colourful Chanel family. Love them all [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876772


Oh so pretty and fun!!!  Love your cute colorful mini's!!


----------



## briarsasarose

Steph5487 said:


> My Chanel family has grown quite a bit over this year


Super collection !


----------



## briarsasarose

naomiBrit said:


> My beautiful colourful Chanel family. Love them all [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876772


Waouh, you're a big fan! So pretty


----------



## briarsasarose

CC collection said:


> My humble collections.. still missing other colors. Will work hard for it [emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806142
> View attachment 3806143
> View attachment 3806144
> View attachment 3806145


I love the backbag! Are you happy with it? Is it easy to wear and carry?


----------



## Steph5487

briarsasarose said:


> Super collection !



Thank you dear!


----------



## whiteswan1010

I just received a new addition to my little family and it's the jumbo in 'beige clair" caviar.  Rest are Maxi, jumbo, and M/L all in caviar - gold hardware.  So far they are all getting along with their new "sister".


----------



## fally

whiteswan1010 said:


> I just received a new addition to my little family and it's the jumbo in 'beige clair" caviar.  Rest are Maxi, jumbo, and M/L all in caviar - gold hardware.  So far they are all getting along with their new "sister".
> View attachment 3880859


Oh yay my sweet friend your lovely Chanel collection is so classic, timeless, and beautiful. I love each equally especially the gold tone hardware. I wished that I had also purchased a classic in black caviar with gold hardware.Hope you are well and having a wonderful day. Miss you and will be messaging you soon.


----------



## lilmissmeca

My boys and girls


----------



## Mosman

lilmissmeca said:


> My boys and girls
> View attachment 3880939


Love your red one !!!
Nice collection !!


----------



## Tuymiu

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3873503
> 
> Here are my beauties!!! I love them all!
> Left to right: Jumbo dark blue w/purple undertone and brushed GHW; M/L dark red w/blue undertone and SHW; rectangular mini shiny black and light GHW; WOC red w/blue undertone and SHW. All caviar leather!


 Such a love collection!


----------



## Steph5487

whiteswan1010 said:


> I just received a new addition to my little family and it's the jumbo in 'beige clair" caviar.  Rest are Maxi, jumbo, and M/L all in caviar - gold hardware.  So far they are all getting along with their new "sister".
> View attachment 3880859




Your Clair is absolutely beautiful, its on my list!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Steph5487 said:


> Your Clair is absolutely beautiful, its on my





Steph5487 said:


> Your Clair is absolutely beautiful, its on my list!


Thank you!  I wanted to post a picture of beige clair - "21209" as close to how it looks in real life as I could - and it's close!  It photographs so light and washed out sometimes in pictures here on the forum which it's not.  A beautiful saturated beige but still in the light family, leaning into medium.  You will love it!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Steph5487 said:


> Your Clair is absolutely beautiful, its on my list!


@Steph5487  here is  a better photo of shade with the protective white cloth underneath it.


----------



## Steph5487

whiteswan1010 said:


> @Steph5487  here is  a better photo of shade with the protective white cloth underneath it.
> View attachment 3881150




Ahh!! It is gorgeous! That is absolutely the color I am looking for! I had a chance to get one before the price increase and ended up getting a Navy Jumbo instead


----------



## nashpoo

A couple pieces from my Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji120] slowly growing


----------



## fally

whiteswan1010 said:


> @Steph5487  here is  a better photo of shade with the protective white cloth underneath it.
> View attachment 3881150


Oh hun I fall in love with it the more I look at it especially in this picture. So happy you found her before the price increase in perfect condition.


----------



## fally

lilmissmeca said:


> My boys and girls
> View attachment 3880939


Wow lilmissmeca, I love this shot of your Chanel family


----------



## lilmissmeca

fally said:


> Wow lilmissmeca, I love this shot of your Chanel family


Thanks @fally!


----------



## nanads

Compared to many gorgeous collections here, mine is very small as I just started to buy my first chanel this year. So here is my 3 chanel pieces that I love to bits i hope to add more especially the boy bag ❤️


----------



## nddj

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3881176
> 
> 
> A couple pieces from my Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji120] slowly growing


I love them!!  Do you store them upright like this, or only for the photo? I want to clear out a shelf in my closet for my bags, but not sure if I should store them like this?


----------



## nashpoo

nddj said:


> I love them!!  Do you store them upright like this, or only for the photo? I want to clear out a shelf in my closet for my bags, but not sure if I should store them like this?



Thank you!! I store then this way. I like being able to see my most used/new bags on display. But the rest of my collection is shoved in the guest room of my house [emoji23] they're mostly in their dust bags but some are honestly just sitting ob the bed


----------



## nddj

nashpoo said:


> Thank you!! I store then this way. I like being able to see my most used/new bags on display. But the rest of my collection is shoved in the guest room of my house [emoji23] they're mostly in their dust bags but some are honestly just sitting ob the bed


Ok thank you! And they hold their shape/don't get chain imprints or something? I am always so scared lol


----------



## nddj

My very little family (but definitely expanding!). Only missing my big wallet to match my Jumbo.
'09 Black Caviar Jumbo with SHW
17A Grey Caviar M/L with SHW
17? Black Caviar Coin Purse
18C Turnlock Brooch
17 I think? Brooch with chains


Oh and very bottom pic is my mom's but probably mine whenever the moment comes she doesn't want it any more. She is not bag crazy AT ALL and only bought it because I told her she should have a nice bag (she wears 6.00 TCW earrings, 5.00 Crt solitaire ring, tennis bracelet with 0.50 Crt per stone ... and always carried around a really old dkny bag because she does not care


----------



## lvchanellvr

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3881176
> 
> 
> A couple pieces from my Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji120] slowly growing


Love all your Chanel pieces and how you store them!


----------



## nashpoo

nddj said:


> Ok thank you! And they hold their shape/don't get chain imprints or something? I am always so scared lol


Nope! If you have lambskin you might want to wrap the chains so they don't leave an imprint on the quilts though!


----------



## nashpoo

lvchanellvr said:


> Love all your Chanel pieces and how you store them!


Aw thank you so much!


----------



## TheCatWing

Gabi is part of the family but this picture was taken before her arrival.


----------



## Kendie26

whiteswan1010 said:


> I just received a new addition to my little family and it's the jumbo in 'beige clair" caviar.  Rest are Maxi, jumbo, and M/L all in caviar - gold hardware.  So far they are all getting along with their new "sister".
> View attachment 3880859


WOW, totally LOVE each & every one of these beauties & so cute that they are all getting along so well


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> My boys and girls
> View attachment 3880939


Major AWESOMENESS all around....what a FAB family picture!!!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3881176
> 
> 
> A couple pieces from my Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji120] slowly growing


To-die-for EXQUISITE family!!!


----------



## Kendie26

TheCatWing said:


> Gabi is part of the family but this picture was taken before her arrival.


THIS is some serious BEAUTY!! LOOK at those puffy puffs on your lambskinAmazing Boys


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Major AWESOMENESS all around....what a FAB family picture!!!


Aw shucks, thanks


----------



## whiteswan1010

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, totally LOVE each & every one of these beauties & so cute that they are all getting along so well


Thank you @Kendie26 , so far so good!


----------



## More bags

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3881176
> 
> 
> A couple pieces from my Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji120] slowly growing


Beautiful Chanel family nashpoo!


----------



## More bags

brunchatchanels said:


> Here are my seven Chanels.
> 
> @brunchatchanels


I’m late to the party but this is a great pic!


----------



## Chua Jing Yuh

Still waiting for the boy to complete my collection


----------



## TheCatWing

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is some serious BEAUTY!! LOOK at those puffy puffs on your lambskinAmazing Boys


Thank you Kendie26! I love them all! But Gabi has been my daily bag! xx


----------



## TheCatWing

Chua Jing Yuh said:


> Still waiting for the boy to complete my collection


It will be many ladies for one boy!


----------



## TheCatWing

Gabi was sad as she wasn't included in the family picture. So I decided to add her.


----------



## RedHead172

Here is my collection


----------



## naomiBrit

TheCatWing said:


> Gabi was sad as she wasn't included in the family picture. So I decided to add her.


LOVE the cordoba...never seen it in that colour. Been trying to get the black one for years. Lovely collection [emoji4]


----------



## TheCatWing

naomiBrit said:


> LOVE the cordoba...never seen it in that colour. Been trying to get the black one for years. Lovely collection [emoji4]


Thank you NaomiBrit xx


----------



## mmchav

My humble chanel family including all the LV and Dior cousins. Think a mini would blend in perfectly!


----------



## Daisy777

How do you like thr Gabrille?


----------



## LabelLover81

My family is complete (for now)


----------



## betty.lee

My very humble Chanel collection.


----------



## chicnfab

LabelLover81 said:


> My family is complete (for now)


Lovely


----------



## chicnfab

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 3899714
> 
> 
> My very humble Chanel collection.





betty.lee said:


> View attachment 3899714
> 
> 
> My very humble Chanel collection.


Sooo cute


----------



## betty.lee

chicnfab said:


> Sooo cute



thanks. really hoping to add some color to this collection soon.


----------



## Shan29

Just took all of them out of their houses


----------



## Vanana

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3915741
> 
> Just took all of them out of their houses


All gorgeous but that metallic pink gets me EVERYTIME!!!  tooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3915741
> 
> Just took all of them out of their houses


You have a majorly dreamy collection Shan....i think you may know(?)I’m so in love w/ your blue tote (forget official name)....total love & droolfestover that one & I also adore the Vanity case in silver but ALL are awesome!


----------



## Shan29

Kendie26 said:


> You have a majorly dreamy collection Shan....i think you may know(?)I’m so in love w/ your blue tote (forget official name)....total love & droolfestover that one & I also adore the Vanity case in silver but ALL are awesome!



That’s the carry chic[emoji51]u hav an amazing and extensive collection too, Kendie26. I saw your other thread[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## pattiekeem

I’m happy with my small Chanel family right now


----------



## Vanana

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My collection!  Still want to add something greenish and maybe another reissue.  No boys for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916291


Such a nice collection with beautiful colors!!  I especially Love the blue bag and the beige one- that shade of beige is perfect imo (the classic beige Clair is not my personal favorite so it’s hard for me to find a perfect shade like yours)


----------



## pegiun_1314

Purchased my first Chanel in Jan-2017 and just can't stop loving......


----------



## MarieCurie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My collection!  Still want to add something greenish and maybe another reissue.  No boys for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916291


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My collection!  Still want to add something greenish and maybe another reissue.  No boys for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916291


WOWEE!! SO MANY gems in your family!! Yay for your b&w tweed& my eye also goes straight to your grey CF & blue mini but they are ALL lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

pattiekeem said:


> I’m happy with my small Chanel family right now
> 
> View attachment 3916403


Totally BEAUTIFUL!!! Each 1 is perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

pegiun_1314 said:


> Purchased my first Chanel in Jan-2017 and just can't stop loving......
> View attachment 3916589


Wow, you’ve had a STELLAR Chanel year then!! Fabulous family....great pic. I’m particularly fond of your black mini in the center


----------



## StefaniJoy

pegiun_1314 said:


> Purchased my first Chanel in Jan-2017 and just can't stop loving......
> View attachment 3916589



You have a GORGEOUS collection!! LOVE! [emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

pattiekeem said:


> I’m happy with my small Chanel family right now
> 
> View attachment 3916403



Beautiful collection! I’m loving the PINK chevron in the middle [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Vanana said:


> Such a nice collection with beautiful colors!!  I especially Love the blue bag and the beige one- that shade of beige is perfect imo (the classic beige Clair is not my personal favorite so it’s hard for me to find a perfect shade like yours)



Thank you!  My medium flap (2013) and gst (2011) are both beige Clair, the shade varies so much by season and I agree I have not liked the resent ones so much!


----------



## March786

pattiekeem said:


> I’m happy with my small Chanel family right now
> 
> View attachment 3916403


Wowsers what a beautiful collection! In love with the rose chevron


----------



## March786

pegiun_1314 said:


> Purchased my first Chanel in Jan-2017 and just can't stop loving......
> View attachment 3916589


That’s a beautiful chanel family


----------



## cocoloversisi

My very First Chanel purchase in Jan 2017 is the Classic M/L flap in black lambskin and this is the entire collection I got in this whole year.... I can't stop taking my eyes off from the new collection in each season from Chanel[emoji178] , it's really an addiction, it's so classy yet so chic!


----------



## Kendie26

cocoloversisi said:


> My very First Chanel purchase in Jan 2017 is the Classic M/L flap in black lambskin and this is the entire collection I got in this whole year.... I can't stop taking my eyes off from the new collection in each season from Chanel[emoji178] , it's really an addiction, it's so classy yet so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920513
> View attachment 3920517


Exquisite taste you have...totally LOVE all of them. Congrats on bringing gorgeous Chanel into your life in 2017!


----------



## Alexa67

pattiekeem said:


> I’m happy with my small Chanel family right now
> View attachment 3916403



Oh no, not small  Perfect selection. Like all of them


----------



## Alexa67

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My collection!  Still want to add something greenish and maybe another reissue.  No boys for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916291



Oh girl, what a Collection!!! I like so many of them. You have really for each situation, season and style one in your wonderful bag cabinet. I'm sure I'll dream this night from your burgundy, grey, tweed, reissue, blue and beige one.


----------



## Panchet

Please welcome my Chanel Family ❤️


----------



## LouisV76

love them all[emoji7]


----------



## celdridge

*My Chanel collection*


----------



## Kendie26

Panchet said:


> Please welcome my Chanel Family ❤️


All beautiful but I particularly love your Boy & the yellow/mustard WOC...so unique!


----------



## Kendie26

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3928972
> 
> love them all[emoji7]


I love all of your too...my heart goes straight to your reissue as I really think it’s the most perfect bag EVER


----------



## Kendie26

celdridge said:


> *My Chanel collection*
> View attachment 3932108


Wow, all are fantastic! What fun taking them all out to admire & photograph...you did an awesome job! I really love the jumbo in the middle (looks purple tone?)


----------



## LouisV76

Kendie26 said:


> I love all of your too...my heart goes straight to your reissue as I really think it’s the most perfect bag EVER



thank you kendie! they cover all my needs and pops up every outfit[emoji7] the reissue is great - under the radar and very light weight. but my fav are the jumbos and DD and DH love the boy most[emoji23]
wish you a lovely weekend[emoji112][emoji254]


----------



## lilmissmeca

Panchet said:


> Please welcome my Chanel Family ❤️





LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3928972
> 
> love them all[emoji7]


@Panchet, I love seeing all of your ghw and @LouisV76, I love seeing all of your shw. These pieces are so classic and beautiful!


----------



## Mosman

Still the same, soon will some go, some come !!


----------



## BagLadyT

TheCatWing said:


> Gabi is part of the family but this picture was taken before her arrival.



I've never seen the Boy on the far left. Very unique!!


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Hi I'm new to this thread! Loving all the handbag collection pictures so I thought I would share mine as well ☺️ I don't have a pic with just my chanel bags so hope everyone is fine with other brands  as well


----------



## LouisV76

lilmissmeca said:


> @Panchet, I love seeing all of your ghw and @LouisV76, I love seeing all of your shw. These pieces are so classic and beautiful!



thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Panchet

lilmissmeca said:


> @Panchet, I love seeing all of your ghw and @LouisV76, I love seeing all of your shw. These pieces are so classic and beautiful!





Thank you! ❤️❤️


----------



## Panchet

Kendie26 said:


> All beautiful but I particularly love your Boy & the yellow/mustard WOC...so unique!




Thank you! Boy is my most used atm.


----------



## Kendie26

Mosman said:


> Still the same, soon will some go, some come !!


AMAZING family....love EVERY one of them. Staring at that blue


----------



## Kendie26

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread! Loving all the handbag collection pictures so I thought I would share mine as well ☺️ I don't have a pic with just my chanel bags so hope everyone is fine with other brands  as well


Hello & welcome to tPF & the chanel forum!! This is a fantastic collection you have...WOW!! Drooling over your blue SDJ’s & adore that red chevron Coco handle


----------



## Doodles78

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread! Loving all the handbag collection pictures so I thought I would share mine as well ☺️ I don't have a pic with just my chanel bags so hope everyone is fine with other brands  as well


What a family!!!


----------



## Doodles78

Mosman said:


> Still the same, soon will some go, some come !!


That is such a perfect collection!!


----------



## Vanana

Mosman said:


> Still the same, soon will some go, some come !!


Such a nice collection but if the blue one goes please make sure it goes into my closet


----------



## Vanana

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread! Loving all the handbag collection pictures so I thought I would share mine as well ☺️ I don't have a pic with just my chanel bags so hope everyone is fine with other brands  as well


Wow! That metallic blue


----------



## Law

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread! Loving all the handbag collection pictures so I thought I would share mine as well ☺️ I don't have a pic with just my chanel bags so hope everyone is fine with other brands  as well



You have a beautiful collection there @Hellogoodbye21 im eyeballing your light blue metallic cf and your khaki boy bag !!


----------



## Mosman

Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING family....love EVERY one of them. Staring at that blue


Thank you.
Sadly I never reach out for a blck jumbo as it is too big, so it will be replaced with a mini. Love the look of the boy, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Kendie26

Will post in brooch thread as well, but just took my updated family brooch pic since I just added a new one & thought I’d post here too [emoji851]


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Will post in brooch thread as well, but just took my updated family brooch pic since I just added a new one & thought I’d post here too [emoji851]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934199



She does it again!


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Will post in brooch thread as well, but just took my updated family brooch pic since I just added a new one & thought I’d post here too [emoji851]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934199


Whata  nice range of sizes and styles!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> She does it again!





Doodles78 said:


> Whata  nice range of sizes and styles!


@BagLadyT 

@Doodles78 thank you kindly Doodles.....i did have fun admiring them doing a little family pic!


----------



## Kendie26

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3934422


WOW this is an exquisite & most beautiful pic w/ some majorly gorgeous items!!!


----------



## clarabellaZ

Kendie26 said:


> WOW this is an exquisite & most beautiful pic w/ some majorly gorgeous items!!!



Thank you! Kendie26! My GST was sacrificed(aka sold) in order to ASSIST somewhat in the funding of my newest acquisition, the Chanel Med flap, but it was the right decision. 

I’m glad I took the pic! sometimes it’s not until you take a family pic of your collection and see it all together that you realize your collection is nice after all and that you’re so very blessed. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

clarabellaZ said:


> Thank you! Kendie26! I’m glad I took the pic sometimes it’s not until you take a family pic of your collection and see it all together that you realize your collection is nice after all and that you’re so very blessed. [emoji173]️


Very well said, totally agree w/ you...thank you again for  posting your gorgeousness!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Will post in brooch thread as well, but just took my updated family brooch pic since I just added a new one & thought I’d post here too [emoji851]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934199



These are so lovely!! Congratulations on your newest piece. She is quite exquisite


----------



## Love4MK

Panchet said:


> Please welcome my Chanel Family ❤️



This is the kind of collection I strive for one day!  All the classics, not too many, just the perfect selection of bags!  Love it!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Will post in brooch thread as well, but just took my updated family brooch pic since I just added a new one & thought I’d post here too [emoji851]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934199



Oh Kendie! Love your brooches, especially the crescent moon CC and your gorgeous tweed camellia!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> These are so lovely!! Congratulations on your newest piece. She is quite exquisite





Law said:


> Oh Kendie! Love your brooches, especially the crescent moon CC and your gorgeous tweed camellia!


Many Thanks sweet ladies!!! I think i like looking at brooches just as much as wearing them


----------



## Elegantlytwist

My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeousness!!! Love all the color variety


----------



## chicnfab

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


Such a beautiful collection ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CharmyPoo

I took pics of my WOC and Mini collection.  Will eventually get to the other sizes and styles. 

The WOCs. 



The minis minus a blue square mini that is at the spa.  I have a thing for the 4 grommets minis - on the hunt for any other colours.


----------



## Kendie26

CharmyPoo said:


> I took pics of my WOC and Mini collection.  Will eventually get to the other sizes and styles.
> 
> The WOCs.
> View attachment 3945040
> 
> 
> The minis minus a blue square mini that is at the spa.  I have a thing for the 4 grommets minis - on the hunt for any other colours.
> View attachment 3945038


Your whole family is magnificent!! I’m transfixed on that blue/black combo WOC


----------



## lilmissmeca

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


Love these, but the gray one in the middle is my fave! I hope you find the perfect red!


----------



## elena.vasquez

celdridge said:


> *My Chanel collection*
> View attachment 3932108


This collection is everythingggggg !!! ENJOY IT!


----------



## Ramai

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection [emoji38] sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


Great colour combos

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## classybags4ever

Not the best lighting, but here's my collection. Would love to add a grey jumbo and reissue at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

classybags4ever said:


> Not the best lighting, but here's my collection. Would love to add a grey jumbo and reissue at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


All totally gorgeous but major wowee on your blue & the beige chevron boy!


----------



## classybags4ever

Kendie26 said:


> All totally gorgeous but major wowee on your blue & the beige chevron boy!


Thanks you @Kendie26 !


----------



## aki_sato

My brooch family for now


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> My brooch family for now


Hello my sweetness!! So happy to see your BEAUTIFUL brooch family They are all so gorgeous & unique/different. I was seriously eyeballing the pink cc on the left So happy you found that one & the cactus cc is just too adorable for words. I also love your pearl brooch more than my pearl brooch


----------



## Labellezki

My small CHANEL collection!


----------



## Tuned83

classybags4ever said:


> Not the best lighting, but here's my collection. Would love to add a grey jumbo and reissue at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful X


----------



## love2learn

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful family!!  Love the variety of color.


----------



## love2learn

CharmyPoo said:


> I took pics of my WOC and Mini collection.  Will eventually get to the other sizes and styles.
> 
> The WOCs.
> View attachment 3945040
> 
> 
> The minis minus a blue square mini that is at the spa.  I have a thing for the 4 grommets minis - on the hunt for any other colours.
> View attachment 3945038


Eye candy galore!!!  I don't know how you pick one because they are all so beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

classybags4ever said:


> Not the best lighting, but here's my collection. Would love to add a grey jumbo and reissue at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


Such a beautiful bunch!!  A grey jumbo would be the perfect addition!


----------



## love2learn

aki_sato said:


> My brooch family for now


They are all so pretty!!  The cactus is so fun and cute!


----------



## love2learn

Labellezki said:


> My small CHANEL collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952879


I wouldn't say small.  This is a very nice size family of Chanel, with variety of bags and colors.  Love them all.


----------



## Mgallows

pegiun_1314 said:


> Purchased my first Chanel in Jan-2017 and just can't stop loving......
> View attachment 3916589



Is your square Mini in Caviar or Lambskin? If the latter, how has the wear and tear been? TIA!


----------



## pegiun_1314

Mgallows said:


> Is your square Mini in Caviar or Lambskin? If the latter, how has the wear and tear been? TIA!



My square mini is in Caviar so is very durable and I can use it without too much care. 

However, my chanel mademoiselle bag (the right hand one) is in lambskin and everytime when I wear it out, I just have to use it with double care but it seems they are still in good condition, no tear at the moment and the shape is still normal (I purchased in Feb-2017)

Thus, the square mini and the coco handle which is also in Caviar become my everyday bag~~~~


----------



## Mgallows

pegiun_1314 said:


> My square mini is in Caviar so is very durable and I can use it without too much care.
> 
> However, my chanel mademoiselle bag (the right hand one) is in lambskin and everytime when I wear it out, I just have to use it with double care but it seems they are still in good condition, no tear at the moment and the shape is still normal (I purchased in Feb-2017)
> 
> Thus, the square mini and the coco handle which is also in Caviar become my everyday bag~~~~


Nice! Thanks. I love the way you wrapped your handles! I've seen that done a lot on LVs but not as often on Chanels. Congratulations on your collection! Would you say it's pretty much complete or are you still longing for another piece?


----------



## EmilyM111

My little black family


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Labellezki said:


> My small CHANEL collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952879


Beautiful!! I have my eye on your burgundy one!


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


Fabulousity at its best!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


Beautiful family photo!


----------



## Gnuj

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


Great family photo!!


----------



## Marlee

I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Marlee, what a fabulous Chanel family you have!! I am drooling over here!


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## chicnfab

classybags4ever said:


> Not the best lighting, but here's my collection. Would love to add a grey jumbo and reissue at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Fantastic family! ❤️ your collection! Drooling...


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Marlee, what a fabulous Chanel family you have!! I am drooling over here!





chicnfab said:


> Soooo beautiful!!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Fantastic family! ❤️ your collection! Drooling...



Thank you all so much!


----------



## nuf

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


 What an amazing family. Love your picture and your bags. I would specifically pick your violet WOC, the color is so beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Wow, that would make me super happy & blessed as well looking at all that beauty!! I love EVERY one of them & i also love how you arranged them for their glam shot!!


----------



## Marlee

nuf said:


> What an amazing family. Love your picture and your bags. I would specifically pick your violet WOC, the color is so beautiful.





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, that would make me super happy & blessed as well looking at all that beauty!! I love EVERY one of them & i also love how you arranged them for their glam shot!!



Thank you for your very kind remarks


----------



## Vanana

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Aaawwww they all stood up straight looked at the camera and smiled!!!    fantastic family photo!!!


----------



## Marlee

Vanana said:


> Aaawwww they all stood up straight looked at the camera and smiled!!!    fantastic family photo!!!



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


Beautiful black family!! @nikka007


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666


Beautiful family!! @Marlee


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful family!! @Marlee



Thank you!


----------



## beanybaker

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


So beautiful


----------



## ladysarah

nikka007 said:


> My little black family


Lovevthe consistency of your collection.


----------



## EmilyM111

ladysarah said:


> Lovevthe consistency of your collection.





beanybaker said:


> So beautiful


Thank you both


----------



## Bentley1

My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
(glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


----------



## BagLadyT

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).



You have an collection!!


----------



## classybags4ever

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


OMG that is utterly awe inspiring! The middle grey on the third row, is that an iridescent?


----------



## Kendie26

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


Holy amazeballs!!


----------



## nuf

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


Wow! I've just stopped breathing. Amazing collection, I would pick some.


----------



## Bentley1

BagLadyT said:


> You have an collection!!


Thank you, it's been many years in the making and Honestly a very humble collection in comparison to some of the amazing ones I've seen on here


----------



## Bentley1

nuf said:


> Wow! I've just stopped breathing. Amazing collection, I would pick some.


You're very kind thank you so much!!


----------



## Bentley1

classybags4ever said:


> OMG that is utterly awe inspiring! The middle grey on the third row, is that an iridescent?


Thanks so much! Yes, you have a good eye!  That is the purple Iridescent with Rainbow Hardware from a few years ago.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


 Beautiful collection and closet, looks like a boutique!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you, it's been many years in the making and Honestly a very humble collection in comparison to some of the amazing ones I've seen on here



I just realized I forgot the word amazing! Lol


----------



## Tonimack

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


I’m totally in love with this picture...the bags, the slgs, the display, the everything!!!! Beautiful, diverse collection!!!


----------



## cherryplum

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).



#GOALS 
Absolutely stunning collection and closet!


----------



## Panzanella

Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection


----------



## nuf

Panzanella said:


> Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection
> View attachment 3983983


So nice collection! How about your white mini? Is it delicate to use? I would be probably scared to use it so it would sit in my closet.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Panzanella said:


> Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection
> View attachment 3983983



Wow! I like it that you collect both vintage and contemporary, classic and seasonal. Different colours as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection
> View attachment 3983983


SOOOO gorgeousMy eyes go straight to your Trendy& the vintage one in front of Ms Trendy


----------



## misspink001

TheAnaVega said:


> I'm very new to chanel but so far my little family is coming together thanks to the generosity of my SO over the last few months (July and September)
> 
> M/L caviar classic flap with SHW - I received this July
> 
> Rock my shoulder seasonal flap in calfskin with RHW- I received on July 1st this year
> 
> 
> And my most recent gift from 2 weeks ago- so mid September is the Cloudy metallic silver reissue in size 225 with BHW - from 17k
> 
> I love seeing how diverse everyone's collection is! Hoping to add a vintage bag soon, and some sort of red bag as well !
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3837060


The marble one is gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection
> View attachment 3983983


I’m very happy with your collection too!!!  Especially the vintage ones and you have the robot!!


----------



## Panzanella

nuf said:


> So nice collection! How about your white mini? Is it delicate to use? I would be probably scared to use it so it would sit in my closet.


Thank you!  I rarely wear jeans so don’t really have to worry too much about colour transfer. I find I just need to be a bit more careful but not to the point that I need to baby it.


----------



## Panzanella

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow! I like it that you collect both vintage and contemporary, classic and seasonal. Different colours as well! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, Nancy


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOO gorgeousMy eyes go straight to your Trendy& the vintage one in front of Ms Trendy


Thank you dear Kendie  I always look forward to your sweet comments!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> I’m very happy with your collection too!!!  Especially the vintage ones and you have the robot!!


 Thank you, Vanana  Not many people “get” that robot


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Some of my babies [emoji813]️[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> Some of my babies [emoji813]️[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3985413


Beautiful & seriously artistic display....you have amazing, lovely taste & items....eye candy galore!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful & seriously artistic display....you have amazing, lovely taste & items....eye candy galore!!



Thank you so much! [emoji8][emoji813]️


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> This is my collection. I like collecting seasonal ones. Trying to focus on more classics now.


I love love love that you collect the seasonal ones!!! So much more interesting!!! When you have time better photos of individuals? Hahaha sort of felt teased by the bags sitting sideway and can’t see details of what I know must be interesting and gorgeous


----------



## Tykhe

trying to post a better picture but computer is acting up. Maybe later argh


----------



## best_carnation

My small Chanel family. Hoping to add a square mini next.


----------



## Nancy Wong

MademoiselleXO said:


> Some of my babies [emoji813]️[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3985413



It is a dream!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

MademoiselleXO said:


> Some of my babies [emoji813]️[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3985413




Is that a Chanel XXL flap I see in the lower right corner?


----------



## misspink001

Gray Caviar Maxi with silver hardware
Fuchsia Boy patent leather medium with silver hardware
Enchained Boy XL
Blue Tote Caviar with silver hardware
Black Boy New Medium Lambskin  with silver hardware
Various wallets


----------



## misspink001




----------



## Katzilla

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 3989249
> 
> View attachment 3989250



Very interesting collection.


----------



## Katzilla

MademoiselleXO said:


> Some of my babies [emoji813]️[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3985413



Love those pink pieces!!


----------



## JLbb

Waiting for another classic small flap [emoji23]
Hubby is controlling


----------



## Law

JLbb said:


> Waiting for another classic small flap [emoji23]
> Hubby is controlling
> 
> View attachment 3996103



Wowser! I am in love with your stunning 224 reissue absolutely glorious! It hits me in my weak spot, 2.55 chevron and a gorgeous deep burgundy. You have a great collection [emoji16]


----------



## Frillylily

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Is that a Chanel XXL flap I see in the lower right corner?



That looks like “In Business”. Great Bag. Great size!


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> Waiting for another classic small flap [emoji23]
> Hubby is controlling
> 
> View attachment 3996103


FABULOUSNESS!!! Totally smitten over your burgundy reissue & your mini square  (jealous actually! But very happy for you!)


----------



## Kendie26

misspink001 said:


> Gray Caviar Maxi with silver hardware
> Fuchsia Boy patent leather medium with silver hardware
> Enchained Boy XL
> Blue Tote Caviar with silver hardware
> Black Boy New Medium Lambskin  with silver hardware
> Various wallets
> 
> View attachment 3989245


Gorgeous!! What beautiful pics!! I’m totally loving your grey maxi & that fuchsia patent Boy


----------



## luv4bags

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).


Oh nice we’ve been in touch on IG before. Love your collection. Is that a so black lambskin or crumpled calf? My ig is theluxurylocator ♥️


----------



## Bentley1

luv4bags said:


> Oh nice we’ve been in touch on IG before. Love your collection. Is that a so black lambskin or crumpled calf? My ig is theluxurylocator ♥️


Oh yes, hi!! So fun seeing us Chanel
girls here on TPF, on IG and the FB Chanel Addicts group!! We're all over the place lol
The so black jumbo is the original lamb one!


----------



## luv4bags

Bentley1 said:


> Oh yes, hi!! So fun seeing us Chanel
> girls here on TPF, on IG and the FB Chanel Addicts group!! We're all over the place lol
> The so black jumbo is the original lamb one!


Lolol I know we are all over. I have the crumpled calf jumbo but missed out a few times over on so black lamb. It’s one of my unicorn bags. Problem is I need pristine no flaws . It would be my only lamb because I prefer caviar.


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Wowser! I am in love with your stunning 224 reissue absolutely glorious! It hits me in my weak spot, 2.55 chevron and a gorgeous deep burgundy. You have a great collection





Bentley1 said:


> Oh yes, hi!! So fun seeing us Chanel
> girls here on TPF, on IG and the FB Chanel Addicts group!! We're all over the place lol
> The so black jumbo is the original lamb one!


i die for that one!!!!  it’s the ONE piece missing from my collection  you lucky gal!


----------



## nddj

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).



Wow I LOVE your collection!
I always wonder when people have their bags on display like this, if it does anything to the structure of it. I have a 2009 jumbo which would definitely not remail its shape If i display it like this (or at least I feel like it wouldn't).. I see a big difference between people storing them in special storage boxes/dustbags/the original box in a certain way (lying down, standing up) and I always wonder what is best.. I would love to display all my bags, but I am terrified of 'hurting' them in some way. Also, I have a leather jacket that I haven't worn for a while in my closet that got al dry and crackeling.. I'm terrified of that happening to my bags! (should I get a humidifier?)


----------



## Bentley1

nddj said:


> Wow I LOVE your collection!
> I always wonder when people have their bags on display like this, if it does anything to the structure of it. I have a 2009 jumbo which would definitely not remail its shape If i display it like this (or at least I feel like it wouldn't).. I see a big difference between people storing them in special storage boxes/dustbags/the original box in a certain way (lying down, standing up) and I always wonder what is best.. I would love to display all my bags, but I am terrified of 'hurting' them in some way. Also, I have a leather jacket that I haven't worn for a while in my closet that got al dry and crackeling.. I'm terrified of that happening to my bags! (should I get a humidifier?)


Thank you! That's an interesting point you make actually, thanks for bringing it to my attention! I've had my bags sitting out for about 2 years now and haven't noticed any structure issues? Before that they were all stored in their boxes and then I heard it's so bad to store them that way and the leather dries out & they need to breathe etc lol so I don't know what to do? My jumbos range in age with the oldest being from 2009. 2 are lamb, 1 is Metallic goat and 1 is Caviar, thankfully i haven't seen any issues. 
But I do pull in the straps, keep them stuffed put the protective cloth between the strap & bag to prevent dents & that's how all my bags  sit daily. 
Humidifier is a good question, although I hate the white cast humidifiers leave behind.


----------



## Bentley1

Vanana said:


> i die for that one!!!!  it’s the ONE piece missing from my collection  you lucky gal!


Thank you so much! Oh I'm sure your collection is so amazing and Full that you barely miss this one bag! 
I got it the second time it was released back in 2013, Chanel randomly released some for the holidays. I'm sure they will do so again and you will be able to grab it next time around!!


----------



## Bentley1

luv4bags said:


> Lolol I know we are all over. I have the crumpled calf jumbo but missed out a few times over on so black lamb. It’s one of my unicorn bags. Problem is I need pristine no flaws . It would be my only lamb because I prefer caviar.


I love the Crumpled one as well! I passed on it but then decided I wanted the mini and recently managed to track down a new one. It's so durable whereas the lamb I'm scared to use lol Typically I use lamb, but I'm worried about damaging this one so it's wonderful to have as a collector's piece but the Crumpled calf is amazing to actually use!! I hope you're able to add the lamb one to your collection as well!


----------



## Vanana

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you so much! Oh I'm sure your collection is so amazing and Full that you barely miss this one bag!
> I got it the second time it was released back in 2013, Chanel randomly released some for the holidays. I'm sure they will do so again and you will be able to grab it next time around!!


It is not true. I do miss it. If you don’t believe me I dare you to put your so black next to me and watch how fast I disappear with it. 

I did not know they would re-release it. Is it official as part of a collection of sneakily show up randomly at some locations without notice or sign? If so I sure hope my SA will look out for me. Something about that so blacks lamb being sooooo shiny and luxe and the chain is different too than the other so blacks. I love it. Saw it in person in someone and can not take my eyes off it. Heart racing love.


----------



## nddj

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! That's an interesting point you make actually, thanks for bringing it to my attention! I've had my bags sitting out for about 2 years now and haven't noticed any structure issues? Before that they were all stored in their boxes and then I heard it's so bad to store them that way and the leather dries out & they need to breathe etc lol so I don't know what to do? My jumbos range in age with the oldest being from 2009. 2 are lamb, 1 is Metallic goat and 1 is Caviar, thankfully i haven't seen any issues.
> But I do pull in the straps, keep them stuffed put the protective cloth between the strap & bag to prevent dents & that's how all my bags  sit daily.
> Humidifier is a good question, although I hate the white cast humidifiers leave behind.


Ah very refreshing to hear someone not 100% sure too lol. It all sounds like your doing a good job. For some reason I do feel like my 2017 medium double flap can handle more -structure wise- then my 2009 single flap jumbo (both caviar, but different kinds as we all know). However scuff wise, it can handle less I think. I am going to try and use the steam method to unslouch my Jumbo! And I realised it was probably the heating that dried my ja ket out, but Ive turned that off now since adding two new bags lol


----------



## CoralCat67

Here is my humble collection thus far. Was first thinking to add a backpack, but cross body is what I really love so I really am hoping to add a reissue 225 or 226 black calfskin with ruthenium hardware but I feel as though it's going to be a difficult find preloved and I know US did not order this season.


----------



## Kendie26

CoralCat67 said:


> Here is my humble collection thus far. Was first thinking to add a backpack, but cross body is what I really love so I really am hoping to add a reissue 225 or 226 black calfskin with ruthenium hardware but I feel as though it's going to be a difficult find preloved and I know US did not order this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000498


Fantastic family...love every one of them!! The 226 reissue die-hard in me agrees w/ you in your hopes of adding one!!


----------



## GGGirl

Love the color of your BA bag. Overall you have a really well rounded collection. The Reissue 226 is a great size and very light weight. GL with your new bag adventure. Keep us posted.


----------



## CoralCat67

Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic family...love every one of them!! The 226 reissue die-hard in me agrees w/ you in your hopes of adding one!!



Thank you so much! I'm on the hunt for it!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## CoralCat67

GGGirl said:


> Love the color of your BA bag. Overall you have a really well rounded collection. The Reissue 226 is a great size and very light weight. GL with your new bag adventure. Keep us posted.



Thank you for your reply! I was so lucky to get the last BA bag in the company last November.. I just love it! I'm hoping that I can find a pre loved reissue but it seems to prove to be a difficult find!


----------



## peach_cobbler

CoralCat67 said:


> Here is my humble collection thus far. Was first thinking to add a backpack, but cross body is what I really love so I really am hoping to add a reissue 225 or 226 black calfskin with ruthenium hardware but I feel as though it's going to be a difficult find preloved and I know US did not order this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000498



Hi Coralcat [emoji4] do you mind if I asked how your woc holding up? Do you think its too dressy for running errands? I noticed that it only comes in lambskin....

You have a Beautiful collection [emoji813]️[emoji813]️ [emoji813]️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JLbb said:


> Waiting for another classic small flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is controlling


Drooling over your 224 chevron! What season from? Awesome collection, all eye candies! ❤️


----------



## JLbb

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Drooling over your 224 chevron! What season from? Awesome collection, all eye candies! [emoji173]️



I scored it May 2017


----------



## CoralCat67

peach_cobbler said:


> Hi Coralcat [emoji4] do you mind if I asked how your woc holding up? Do you think its too dressy for running errands? I noticed that it only comes in lambskin....
> 
> You have a Beautiful collection [emoji813]️[emoji813]️ [emoji813]️



Thank you so much! Peach_cobbler!
I have only taken my WOC out for date nights with hubby... I have not used it as a daily bag. It is my first lambskin piece, (it is so luxe!)  but so far it's holding up great and I found a person that sells WOC base shapers and I hope this will help for it to keep its shape and wear well over time. HTH


----------



## YEANETT

Bentley1 said:


> My Chanel Family with a few pieces missing in this pic due to space lol
> (glammerina is my IG account if anyone is interested in joining me there).



Wow what a gorgeous collection! I think I found the answer to my question by looking at your collection [emoji6]. All your bags are gorgeous and I could say I missed out on two specifically that I love but.... omg I LOVE the gray flap[emoji7][emoji7]. I love gray I don’t even remember that one? By the way is funny I am also in FB groups, etc

Thank you for the help, still looking for the minis[emoji31]


----------



## YEANETT

Marlee said:


> I recently took this family portrait  I love them all and feel very blessed when I look at this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964666



Beautiful collection Marlee, congrats![emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## monkey88

CoralCat67 said:


> Thank you so much! Peach_cobbler!
> I have only taken my WOC out for date nights with hubby... I have not used it as a daily bag. It is my first lambskin piece, (it is so luxe!)  but so far it's holding up great and I found a person that sells WOC base shapers and I hope this will help for it to keep its shape and wear well over time. HTH



Hi, may I asked where you find the WOC base shaper? Thanks


----------



## YEANETT

Elegantlytwist said:


> My small but growing collection  sorry for the grainy photo! Not the sunniest day for a good photo! Hoping to add a red flap soon! Thanks for letting me share!



All beautiful but the gray omg [emoji7][emoji7] I am in love with that gray, enjoy your collection and hope you add your red soon!


----------



## Marlee

YEANETT said:


> Beautiful collection Marlee, congrats![emoji7][emoji162]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

YEANETT said:


> All beautiful but the gray omg [emoji7][emoji7] I am in love with that gray, enjoy your collection and hope you add your red soon!


I know!! I literally pounced on THAT grey during 17B. Had to wait too long for a grey! Thanks @YEANETT ! Keeping my fingers crossed for a red!


----------



## YEANETT

Elegantlytwist said:


> I know!! I literally pounced on THAT grey during 17B. Had to wait too long for a grey! Thanks @YEANETT ! Keeping my fingers crossed for a red!



I think I am going to start hunting that gray [emoji6]. I know what you mean about the perfect red, still waiting for mine  as well hope you find yours soon!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

YEANETT said:


> I think I am going to start hunting that gray [emoji6]. I know what you mean about the perfect red, still waiting for mine  as well hope you find yours soon!


Good luck with that gray! It’s amazing. Goes with everything!


----------



## stylistbydesign

It all started with the Chic Caviar Hobo in the middle of my Chanel family portrait.......when my BFF called me from Paris and told me I needed to buy that bag.  Cue one obsession and nearly six years later, this is my Chanel family.  No matter what kind of day I've had,  these bags make me smile!


----------



## CoralCat67

monkey88 said:


> Hi, may I asked where you find the WOC base shaper? Thanks



Hi monkey88 
So sorry for the delay in my reply as I just saw this post. I found it in the FB group but she is also on eBay. 
http://wocsaver.com/


----------



## CPA




----------



## rabbitu




----------



## presvy

CPA said:


> View attachment 4028797



Beautiful BOY collection!


----------



## presvy

New wardrobe for them( ◠‿◠ )


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I’m drooling over everyone’s collections!  I hope to grow my collection in the near future not till I get a proper wardrobe for them so they don’t hv to take turns to be on the shelves!


----------



## presvy

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I’m drooling over everyone’s collections!  I hope to grow my collection in the near future not till I get a proper wardrobe for them so they don’t hv to take turns to be on the shelves!



I'm also drooling looking at your collection（╹◡╹）


----------



## nuf

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I’m drooling over everyone’s collections!  I hope to grow my collection in the near future not till I get a proper wardrobe for them so they don’t hv to take turns to be on the shelves!


WOW! I love your red baby.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I’m drooling over everyone’s collections!  I hope to grow my collection in the near future not till I get a proper wardrobe for them so they don’t hv to take turns to be on the shelves!


Fantastic collection of Coco, CF, minis and boys!


----------



## rosienwhitey

My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]


I love your collection! Such fresh and pretty colors! My favorite is the rectangular mini. What is that color called?


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> I love your collection! Such fresh and pretty colors! My favorite is the rectangular mini. What is that color called?



Thank you [emoji4] The light blue was from 18C, without the iridescent [emoji846] sorry i am not aware of chanel colours have names!! I only knew she was from the cruise collection 2018 [emoji13] i hope that helps!


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> Thank you [emoji4] The light blue was from 18C, without the iridescent [emoji846] sorry i am not aware of chanel colours have names!! I only knew she was from the cruise collection 2018 [emoji13] i hope that helps!


No worries this is the pretty blue that had many reveals. Just didn’t realize it with the way they color changes under diff lighting. Very pretty especially with silver hardware


----------



## StefaniJoy

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]



Absolutely STUNNING collection! That Green is DTF! [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> No worries this is the pretty blue that had many reveals. Just didn’t realize it with the way they color changes under diff lighting. Very pretty especially with silver hardware



Thank you. [emoji4] i believe so too and saw her a lot on instagram [emoji2][emoji2] my heart skipped a beat when the SA brought her out [emoji5] i still remember haha [emoji38]


----------



## rosienwhitey

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 3989249
> 
> View attachment 3989250



Gorgeous collection! [emoji7] Esp That grey is stunning !! [emoji7] i am hoping to add a grey in mine too one day[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## pegiun_1314

Still waiting the classic flap in mini rectangle size and perhaps the small boy chanel


----------



## ironic568

pegiun_1314 said:


> Still waiting the classic flap in mini rectangle size and perhaps the small boy chanel


Great variety, I love it!


----------



## Law

stylistbydesign said:


> It all started with the Chic Caviar Hobo in the middle of my Chanel family portrait.......when my BFF called me from Paris and told me I needed to buy that bag.  Cue one obsession and nearly six years later, this is my Chanel family.  No matter what kind of day I've had,  these bags make me smile!
> View attachment 4028656
> View attachment 4028657
> View attachment 4028659
> 
> View attachment 4028671



It looks like you’ve been busy over the last six years! You have a great collection


----------



## stylistbydesign

Law said:


> It looks like you’ve been busy over the last six years! You have a great collection


Thanks so much, @Law!  That's the same thing my husband says.    It's funny......I think when I was younger, I always thought of Chanel as a stodgy, older brand.  I have always had a passion for accessories,  but I never pictured myself carrying Chanel.  Little did I know about the crazy depth and breadth of Chanel!  I believe there is literally something for everyone within the brand, and I LOVE the variety.


----------



## Law

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks so much, @Law!  That's the same thing my husband says.    It's funny......I think when I was younger, I always thought of Chanel as a stodgy, older brand.  I have always had a passion for accessories,  but I never pictured myself carrying Chanel.  Little did I know about the crazy depth and breadth of Chanel!  I believe there is literally something for everyone within the brand, and I LOVE the variety.



I totally agree, though I dreamed of owning a Chanel when I was growing up, thanks to my gorgeous grandma but never thought I’d own on. I used to be a Dior girl (the Galliano years were/still are my obsession!) but I bought my first Chanel bag last January and another in November and I am hooked! Unfortunately I don’t think I’ll buy another for a while, I need to start saving up again  !

There really is something for everyone at Chanel, you have the amazing classics and so many great seasonal bags and fun accessories, I just loooove it. 

I’ll have to post my small buy well loved collection soon


----------



## stylistbydesign

Law said:


> I totally agree, though I dreamed of owning a Chanel when I was growing up, thanks to my gorgeous grandma but never thought I’d own on. I used to be a Dior girl (the Galliano years were/still are my obsession!) but I bought my first Chanel bag last January and another in November and I am hooked! Unfortunately I don’t think I’ll buy another for a while, I need to start saving up again  !
> 
> There really is something for everyone at Chanel, you have the amazing classics and so many great seasonal bags and fun accessories, I just loooove it.
> 
> I’ll have to post my small buy well loved collection soon


 Yes, post your Chanel!  I love seeing everyone's choices.   I definitely sold quite a few of my previous handbags, after I edited and was really honest about what I want and will use.  Although I have ventured a small bit into other brands (if I just see a bag that I adore), my first love is Chanel, with Gucci a strong second.  Being late to the Chanel party, I certainly have been lucky in the pre-loved market.  I still encounter things from past seasons that I love, which just confirms that Chanel will be a long-term obsession...hahahaha!


----------



## MahaM

pegiun_1314 said:


> Still waiting the classic flap in mini rectangle size and perhaps the small boy chanel


A collection that well thought after...


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> It all started with the Chic Caviar Hobo in the middle of my Chanel family portrait.......when my BFF called me from Paris and told me I needed to buy that bag.  Cue one obsession and nearly six years later, this is my Chanel family.  No matter what kind of day I've had,  these bags make me smile!
> View attachment 4028656
> View attachment 4028657
> View attachment 4028659
> 
> View attachment 4028671


SO many beauties....my eye goes straight to the red based tweed Boy but ALL lovely!!!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 4033331
> 
> 
> New wardrobe for them( ◠‿◠ )


Seriously STUNNING collection AND display...AWESOMENESS!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]


BEAUTIFUL...every single one of them but OMG that GREEN~can’t take my eyes off that one & I’m insane over your beige chevron mini too!


----------



## Kendie26

pegiun_1314 said:


> Still waiting the classic flap in mini rectangle size and perhaps the small boy chanel


Absolutely TDF AMAZING family....perfect diversity. I’m lusting over the black square mini for sure!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> SO many beauties....my eye goes straight to the red based tweed Boy but ALL lovely!!!


Thank you, @Kendie26!  That boy with the tweed and patent is a fave of mine, too!   I love to have a little pop of color....just makes my day happy.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

presvy said:


> I'm also drooling looking at your collection（╹◡╹）


Hehe thanks!  Love your chevron coco handle very much! At first I wasn’t liking it but I saw many of your pictures on it! Simply so luxurious & classy!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

nuf said:


> WOW! I love your red baby.


Thanks!  Have a wonderful week


----------



## Firstchanellv28

lvchanellvr said:


> Fantastic collection of Coco, CF, minis and boys!


Thanks for your kind compliment!


----------



## MissAdhd

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]



Oh my god... I am obsessed with your medium and rec mini flap!!! Such lovely green and blue shades.. I'm dying here.


----------



## berri

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]



The green flap is [emoji7]!!!


----------



## rosienwhitey

@berri @MissAdhd Thank you!


----------



## rosienwhitey

Kendie26 said:


> BEAUTIFUL...every single one of them but OMG that GREEN~can’t take my eyes off that one & I’m insane over your beige chevron mini too!


Thank you so much @Kendie26  while enjoying them, I am already thinking what's the next colour


----------



## Precious84

My updated Flap family.


----------



## Kendie26

Precious84 said:


> My updated Flap family.


Not only are your bags INCREDIBLE, but how you took this photo w/ the layout...it’s AMAZING!!!! Can’t pick a favorite (although prob your Reissue since we are twins on that) but HELLO to the vintage beauty at bottom center TDF beautiful everything!!!


----------



## Precious84

Kendie26 said:


> Not only are your bags INCREDIBLE, but how you took this photo w/ the layout...it’s AMAZING!!!! Can’t pick a favorite (although prob your Reissue since we are twins on that) but HELLO to the vintage beauty at bottom center TDF beautiful everything!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## XCCX

My precious family 





I must say that I did one last modification after taking these photos..

I replaced my 15C square mini with the 18S rectangular mini only to have the crossbody option since I have my medium flap in the same color combo as a shoulder bag..


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> My precious family
> 
> View attachment 4066537
> View attachment 4066538
> View attachment 4066540
> 
> I must say that I did one last modification after taking these photos..
> 
> I replaced my 15C square mini with the 18S rectangular mini only to have the crossbody option since I have my medium flap in the same color combo as a shoulder bag..
> 
> View attachment 4066543
> 
> View attachment 4066544


Wow that’s a stunning collection, love all of your pieces and the colours are perfect


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Wow that’s a stunning collection, love all of your pieces and the colours are perfect



Thank you!


----------



## enensweety

My small collection- love love love them all!!! Just got the Boy today and I am over the moon.


----------



## pegiun_1314

My updated Chanel Family~~

I have made some colour effect on the photo to make the color more outstanding....

Just love them all and I am beginning to purchase the color other than black


----------



## ellenla

My humble collection:


----------



## Missbing

My small collection.


----------



## luvlux64

I can finally share in this thread   . Got a bookcase to store all my bags & shoes. I think DH is a little shocked at how much my collection had grown   ... off to ban island for a little while now   ...


----------



## Iamminda

luvlux64 said:


> I can finally share in this thread   . Got a bookcase to store all my bags & shoes. I think DH is a little shocked at how much my collection had grown   ... off to ban island for a little while now   ...
> View attachment 4179394
> View attachment 4179393



Stunning collection!!!  I am in awe .  Beautifully arranged too.


----------



## luvlux64

Iamminda said:


> Stunning collection!!!  I am in awe .  Beautifully arranged too.


Thanks   ... hubby is teasing me this morning waking up next to my collection


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> I can finally share in this thread   . Got a bookcase to store all my bags & shoes. I think DH is a little shocked at how much my collection had grown   ... off to ban island for a little while now   ...
> View attachment 4179394
> View attachment 4179393



It’s beautiful! Wowwwww
I can just imagine the smile on your face every morning [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji177][emoji178][emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## lvchanellvr

luvlux64 said:


> I can finally share in this thread   . Got a bookcase to store all my bags & shoes. I think DH is a little shocked at how much my collection had grown   ... off to ban island for a little while now   ...
> View attachment 4179394
> View attachment 4179393


Beautiful collection and loved how you arranged everything!


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> It’s beautiful! Wowwwww
> I can just imagine the smile on your face every morning [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji177][emoji178][emoji177][emoji178]


  Thank you ... and at night, too 




lvchanellvr said:


> Beautiful collection and loved how you arranged everything!


Thank you   ... looking at it, seems like I have no more reasons to buy more Chanels   ... but I really wanted a mini in white... or red... or both


----------



## Tt117

My Maxi Family❣️


----------



## winnipoo

Updated family photo


----------



## sharonwang

My little family.


----------



## tat2dh

My little collection. Him and her


----------



## enensweety

sharonwang said:


> My little family.
> View attachment 4189345



Classic collection!


----------



## enensweety

tat2dh said:


> My little collection. Him and her



Beautiful Boy [emoji7]


----------



## enensweety

Found the perfect pair of sneakers for my Boy [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My small but perfectly formed Chanel family. I love every one of them


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My small but perfectly formed Chanel family. I love every one of them



What a beautiful CC family you got Miss Dawn  — the perfect variety for all occasions.


----------



## Felixoz

My Chanel babies & I love them all. Most used & abused one is in the front.. the chain around medium. I absolutely adore it as a casual bag. The the new addition is the chevron 18B Mini


----------



## classybags4ever

Quite content with my updated collection right now


----------



## Nanciii

classybags4ever said:


> Quite content with my updated collection right now



Omg, that red reissue, so pretty~!


----------



## Law

winnipoo said:


> Updated family photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184887



Beautiful collection winnipoo! Love that you have seasonal variations of the classics, so many lustworthy purses!


----------



## Nanciii

Felixoz said:


> My Chanel babies & I love them all. Most used & abused one is in the front.. the chain around medium. I absolutely adore it as a casual bag. The the new addition is the chevron 18B Mini



Love love love your red mini~! I bet it is hard to get.


----------



## winnipoo

Law said:


> Beautiful collection winnipoo! Love that you have seasonal variations of the classics, so many lustworthy purses!



Thank you! Yes I love classic pieces w a twist! [emoji4]


----------



## kvg323

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]


Love the green


----------



## classybags4ever

Nanciii said:


> Omg, that red reissue, so pretty~!



Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful CC family you got Miss Dawn  — the perfect variety for all occasions.


Thank you iamminda


----------



## chaneldoll90

I just need a black 225 reissue with GHW and a black quilted boy with shiny SHW, and my black collection will be complete. Then I shall move on to colours!


----------



## Felixoz

Nanciii said:


> Love love love your red mini~! I bet it is hard to get.


Thanks .. I had to pay the premium for it as none of these beautiful caviars came to Australia x


----------



## seikow

Here is my babies 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4224711
View attachment 4224711


----------



## seikow

seikow said:


> Here is my babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224711
> View attachment 4224711


----------



## Missheo

I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!

Black Flaps



Colored Flaps



Neutral Flaps



Seasonal/Non-flaps



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

Missheo said:


> I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!
> 
> Black Flaps
> View attachment 4227686
> 
> 
> Colored Flaps
> View attachment 4227687
> 
> 
> Neutral Flaps
> View attachment 4227688
> 
> 
> Seasonal/Non-flaps
> View attachment 4227689
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 What a spectacular collection Missheo....ALL gorgeous but whoa, your neutrals make my heart go pitter-patter


----------



## naomiBrit

Updated collection[emoji7] I do buy most my bags preloved, I enjoy the hunt [emoji6]. I have been banned from anymore for at least a year so thought I would post this as it won't change for a while. Time to enjoy them now[emoji3]


----------



## Missheo

Kendie26 said:


> What a spectacular collection Missheo....ALL gorgeous but whoa, your neutrals make my heart go pitter-patter



Thank you! I feel the same way, the neutrals are so great to look at [emoji7]


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my updated Chanel family:


----------



## missconvy

naomiBrit said:


> Updated collection[emoji7] I do buy most my bags preloved, I enjoy the hunt [emoji6]. I have been banned from anymore for at least a year so thought I would post this as it won't change for a while. Time to enjoy them now[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227822



What a beautiful collection! Look at that purple velvet boy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## belhx

naomiBrit said:


> Updated collection[emoji7] I do buy most my bags preloved, I enjoy the hunt [emoji6]. I have been banned from anymore for at least a year so thought I would post this as it won't change for a while. Time to enjoy them now[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227822



Woah! I love your so black hardware [emoji7]. How has it held up so far?


----------



## naomiBrit

belhx said:


> Woah! I love your so black hardware [emoji7]. How has it held up so far?


So far it's been great. Hardware as good as new... But having so many bags rotation is slow haha so none of them get overused!


----------



## Zixi1000

My collection completed with the tweed mini! (Bottom right corner)
Ever since I have discovered coco handle I haven’t been able to stop but I am happy to say that everything on my wishlist has been checked off!
Maybe a real special boy bag or some pretty mini’s in the future? But I feel satisfied with my current collection


----------



## lvchanellvr

Zixi1000 said:


> My collection completed with the tweed mini! (Bottom right corner)
> Ever since I have discovered coco handle I haven’t been able to stop but I am happy to say that everything on my wishlist has been checked off!
> Maybe a real special boy bag or some pretty mini’s in the future? But I feel satisfied with my current collection


Gorgeous collection; love your latest tweed mini addition!


----------



## Danielle McD

chaneldoll90 said:


> View attachment 4223540
> 
> 
> I just need a black 225 reissue with GHW and a black quilted boy with shiny SHW, and my black collection will be complete. Then I shall move on to colours!



I’m the same.. so Much Black Chanel! Here’s some of mine but I have a few others not pictured


----------



## Danielle McD

I also have a WOC and clutch on chain and ocase not pictured !


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Zixi1000 said:


> My collection completed with the tweed mini! (Bottom right corner)
> Ever since I have discovered coco handle I haven’t been able to stop but I am happy to say that everything on my wishlist has been checked off!
> Maybe a real special boy bag or some pretty mini’s in the future? But I feel satisfied with my current collection


@Zixi1000 Stunning collection! Tweed mini twin club


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family:
> 
> View attachment 4228152



Perfection!


----------



## mssmelanie

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family:
> 
> View attachment 4228152



I love how you have them displayed!


----------



## fashion_junky

AllisonFay said:


> Perfection!





mssmelanie said:


> I love how you have them displayed!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Purselover86

Missheo said:


> I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!
> 
> Black Flaps
> View attachment 4227686
> 
> 
> Colored Flaps
> View attachment 4227687
> 
> 
> Neutral Flaps
> View attachment 4227688
> 
> 
> Seasonal/Non-flaps
> View attachment 4227689
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



[emoji7][emoji7] Wow


----------



## Purselover86

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family:
> 
> View attachment 4228152



Looks like a beautiful store [emoji7]


----------



## fashion_junky

Purselover86 said:


> Looks like a beautiful store [emoji7]



Thank you!!


----------



## greyskies

Sharing my updated family. [emoji4] The gabbys brought me back but no plans to add more for a while.


----------



## Atlasandajax

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family:
> 
> View attachment 4228152


I love your cabinets. Where did you find yours. Mine is similar but I don’t have the light


----------



## Atlasandajax

Likely the final family portrait. I already sent one to Ann’s fabulous finds before I took this picture to pay for my last purchase.  That’s when I knew Chanel finally hit a price I could no longer get justify when I chose to part with one. But I do love my mix of bags. I’ve gone all over the place with my selections. My very first one was the black and white boy.


----------



## fashion_junky

Atlasandajax said:


> I love your cabinets. Where did you find yours. Mine is similar but I don’t have the light



Thank you!!  They are from Ikea, you have to buy the lights separately but they are made for those cabinets.


----------



## Mypurse78

Missbing said:


> My small collection.
> 
> View attachment 4167561


Nice collection!!! May I ask which season is your beautiful reissue from? I love it!!


----------



## Atlasandajax

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!!  They are from Ikea, you have to buy the lights separately but they are made for those cabinets.


 Then that’s my cabinet.  We do not live anywhere near an ikea so I had my in-laws bring me the cabinet.


----------



## fashion_junky

Atlasandajax said:


> Then that’s my cabinet.  We do not live anywhere near an ikea so I had my in-laws bring me the cabinet.



I think you can probably order the lights online....


----------



## winnipoo

Atlasandajax said:


> Likely the final family portrait. I already sent one to Ann’s fabulous finds before I took this picture to pay for my last purchase.  That’s when I knew Chanel finally hit a price I could no longer get justify when I chose to part with one. But I do love my mix of bags. I’ve gone all over the place with my selections. My very first one was the black and white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248652
> View attachment 4248653
> View attachment 4248654



Love your charms WOCs... so cute!


----------



## Atlasandajax

winnipoo said:


> Love your charms WOCs... so cute!




Thanks!!!  I love them too. I always looked at the bigger lucky charm purses but could never pull the trigger.  But the wocs were just right.


----------



## pjhm

Purchases started back in 1993 and grew a bit....


----------



## Mosman

My flap collection


----------



## Mosman

Another photo


----------



## Mosman

Different red !!!
One red has to go but still can't decide with one !!!


----------



## lenaf4ever

Zixi1000 said:


> My collection completed with the tweed mini! (Bottom right corner)
> Ever since I have discovered coco handle I haven’t been able to stop but I am happy to say that everything on my wishlist has been checked off!
> Maybe a real special boy bag or some pretty mini’s in the future? But I feel satisfied with my current collection




OMG SUCH A GORGEOUS COLLECTION!!! I AM SOOOOOOOO IN LOVE WITH THAT MINI TWEED


----------



## janlam

Here’s the family portrait but i need to sell some to make up room for a classic


----------



## Zixi1000

lenaf4ever said:


> OMG SUCH A GORGEOUS COLLECTION!!! I AM SOOOOOOOO IN LOVE WITH THAT MINI TWEED


Thank you! It’s one of my stables for fall/winter right now))


----------



## fiery_rose

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated Chanel family:
> 
> View attachment 4228152



I think I just died and went to Chanel heaven! What a gorgeous display for all those amazing bags!


----------



## fashion_junky

fiery_rose said:


> I think I just died and went to Chanel heaven! What a gorgeous display for all those amazing bags!



Thank  you so much!!!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

whiteswan1010 said:


> I just received a new addition to my little family and it's the jumbo in 'beige clair" caviar.  Rest are Maxi, jumbo, and M/L all in caviar - gold hardware.  So far they are all getting along with their new "sister".
> View attachment 3880859


This is totally my style and the perfect collection!! Beautiful.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Susanvh said:


> My family of Chanel bags and SLGs as of right now (my collection changes frequently with items coming in and going out)... This represents about 12 years of collecting here and there... with Jinx The Cat acting as creative director.
> 
> 2014 GST Beige Claire caviar w/SHW
> 2014 GST Black caviar w/SHW
> 1990s Messenger Flap Black lambskin w/GHW
> 2008 Cambon 6-Key Holder Black Lambskin w/SHW
> 2015 Daily Shopping Tote Black caviar w/SHW
> 2012 6-Key Holder Black Patent w/SHW
> 2013 Large Gentle Boy Black Iridescent goatskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2006 Classic Coin Purse Black lamb skin w/SHW
> 2005 Anniversary Reissue 226 Black aged calfskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2017 Double Zip Wallet with Chain Dark Charcoal Metallic caviar w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2010 Jumbo Classic Single Flap Black caviar w/SHW
> 1997 Flat Cardholder Black grained leather w/SHW
> 2003 6-Key Holder Pink caviar w/GHW
> 
> Not shown because my daughters have swiped them ...
> Two pair of chanel sunglasses, two pairs of espadrilles, one caviar card case... and pretty much all my cosmetics! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744203


Omg the kitty cat


----------



## hellokimmiee

My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.


----------



## Kendie26

hellokimmiee said:


> My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.
> 
> View attachment 4255263


All are SO beautiful!! Those mini squares are AWESOME!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

hellokimmiee said:


> My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.
> 
> View attachment 4255263


Very beautiful collection!!


----------



## PerryPalomino

hellokimmiee said:


> My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.
> 
> View attachment 4255263


Very classy collection


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Missheo said:


> I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!
> 
> Black Flaps
> View attachment 4227686
> 
> 
> Colored Flaps
> View attachment 4227687
> 
> 
> Neutral Flaps
> View attachment 4227688
> 
> 
> Seasonal/Non-flaps
> View attachment 4227689
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Missbing

Mypurse78 said:


> Nice collection!!! May I ask which season is your beautiful reissue from? I love it!!


Thanks, It’s a 12p.


----------



## Misliz

Susanvh said:


> My family of Chanel bags and SLGs as of right now (my collection changes frequently with items coming in and going out)... This represents about 12 years of collecting here and there... with Jinx The Cat acting as creative director.
> 
> 2014 GST Beige Claire caviar w/SHW
> 2014 GST Black caviar w/SHW
> 1990s Messenger Flap Black lambskin w/GHW
> 2008 Cambon 6-Key Holder Black Lambskin w/SHW
> 2015 Daily Shopping Tote Black caviar w/SHW
> 2012 6-Key Holder Black Patent w/SHW
> 2013 Large Gentle Boy Black Iridescent goatskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2006 Classic Coin Purse Black lamb skin w/SHW
> 2005 Anniversary Reissue 226 Black aged calfskin w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2017 Double Zip Wallet with Chain Dark Charcoal Metallic caviar w/ Ruthenium HW
> 2010 Jumbo Classic Single Flap Black caviar w/SHW
> 1997 Flat Cardholder Black grained leather w/SHW
> 2003 6-Key Holder Pink caviar w/GHW
> 
> Not shown because my daughters have swiped them ...
> Two pair of chanel sunglasses, two pairs of espadrilles, one caviar card case... and pretty much all my cosmetics! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744203


Nice collection! Congratulations!


----------



## Purselover86

hellokimmiee said:


> My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.
> 
> View attachment 4255263



Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## BettyLouboo

My current Chanel collection. 
Including Shoes & Accessories. 

Recently sold 3 bags that I was rarely using - rarely as in, used less than 3 times.  I guess they didn’t suit my lifestyle or just didn’t go well with my outfits or occasions. Then I realized Its cuz i mostly stick to black, gold and red when it comes to chanel. 

Sold:
-Jumbo Beige Clair
-Mini rectangle Patent Pink
-Trendy CC flap bag 
-Chevron WOC sky blue


----------



## little_sister

My Chanel collection. I am obsessed with the deauville tote for many year. Last year bought the beige one with gold hardware which is too pretty to use. As I am afraid of color transfer from my jeans and dark color clothes. This year I bought the black denim deauville tote again. Am I too buying too many seasonal pieces? I am thinking of adding a classic flap in m/L size. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Chanelandco

little_sister said:


> View attachment 4276443
> 
> My Chanel collection. I am obsessed with the deauville tote for many year. Last year bought the beige one with gold hardware which is too pretty to use. As I am afraid of color transfer from my jeans and dark color clothes. This year I bought the black denim deauville tote again. Am I too buying too many seasonal pieces? I am thinking of adding a classic flap in m/L size. What do you guys think ?


Nice collection.
I think the ML will be a nice addition. Maybe you could sell that dauville if not used to partially fund the classic?
Good luck deciding.


----------



## Jill N

My collection..❤️


----------



## Misliz

Jill N said:


> My collection..[emoji173]️



Congratulations! Nice collection.[emoji173]️


----------



## MahaM

Jill N said:


> My collection..❤️


Enjoy your nice collection..


----------



## Marlee

Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!


----------



## Passau

Loving all the family portraits!


----------



## Chanelandco

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!


Your collection is Gorgeous Marlee. And they are so well displayed. Congratulation ❤️


----------



## Law

Jill N said:


> My collection..[emoji173]️



Lovely collection. Great choice on your SLG and love the bubble tote


----------



## Law

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!



Wowsers [emoji44] what a gorgeous collection you have Marlee, of course your reissues are my favourites, the burgundy is to die for! I love how you’ve presented it all, looks like a boutique I’d like to shop in


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!


To Die For collection & display....so exquisite!! Please come design our new closet when we move!!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!



I love the blue one!


----------



## Marlee

Chanelandco said:


> Your collection is Gorgeous Marlee. And they are so well displayed. Congratulation ❤️



Thanks so much 



Law said:


> Wowsers [emoji44] what a gorgeous collection you have Marlee, of course your reissues are my favourites, the burgundy is to die for! I love how you’ve presented it all, looks like a boutique I’d like to shop in



Thank you! I searched for several years before I finally found a Reissue in burgundy, but it was worth the search  And I love that you noticed my shop-like presentation of my collection! I just love looking at it.



Kendie26 said:


> To Die For collection & display....so exquisite!! Please come design our new closet when we move!!!



Thank you! I would love to design a closet to display all your beautiful bags! 



BonVoyageBaby said:


> I love the blue one!



Thank you, I love it as well


----------



## Law

Marlee said:


> Thanks so much [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I searched for several years before I finally found a Reissue in burgundy, but it was worth the search [emoji2] And I love that you noticed my shop-like presentation of my collection! I just love looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I would love to design a closet to display all your beautiful bags! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love it as well [emoji3]



It really is a beautiful set up. I hope I can have something similar when we move house. At the moment I’m so limited on space that my Chanel’s are just squirrelled away in a closet... I also hope that I’ll have another 2.55 to add to my collection then too

Thanks again for sharing Marlee!


----------



## Marlee

Law said:


> It really is a beautiful set up. I hope I can have something similar when we move house. At the moment I’m so limited on space that my Chanel’s are just squirrelled away in a closet... I also hope that I’ll have another 2.55 to add to my collection then too
> 
> Thanks again for sharing Marlee!



I also hope you will be able to have more room for your bags in the future! Please share here if you do, I love looking at other people's closets/displays as well!  And you can never have to many 2.55's!


----------



## Law

Marlee said:


> I also hope you will be able to have more room for your bags in the future! Please share here if you do, I love looking at other people's closets/displays as well!  And you can never have to many 2.55's!



Thanks Marlee! We’re definitely working on it, looking to move from our flat to our first house in 2019 so I will definitely share my very modest Chanel family portrait. Hoping to have another 2.55 to add to the family in 2019 but we will see [emoji5]


----------



## elzi

2 is just nice for me


----------



## Ramai

elzi said:


> 2 is just nice for me



Very lovely two!


----------



## Sylly

I finally got around to gathering my little collection. The lighting isn't the best, but I think everything is clear enough to post. 
Shown are 3 medium classic flaps, one classic WOC,  one medium Boy (purchased this summer, so i think it is new medium) 2 minis (one is a 4 grommet in caviar the other is a tweed), 2 card holders, a long necklace, a brooch and a pair of rubber and tweed boots.


----------



## Sylly

And here are better pictures of my brooch, it is so pretty on my back tweed jacket. 


Sylly said:


> I finally got around to gathering my little collection. The lighting isn't the best, but I think everything is clear enough to post.
> Shown are 3 medium classic flaps, one classic WOC,  one medium Boy (purchased this summer, so i think it is new medium) 2 minis (one is a 4 grommet in caviar the other is a tweed), 2 card holders, a long necklace, a brooch and a pair of rubber and tweed boots.


----------



## viclou67

I have bought and sold a few to come up with a collection that works for me. I need to add something in lambskin this year!


----------



## March786

Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].

Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## xxjoolisa

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!



Among the chanel Reissue small and medium, which one do you use more?


----------



## GilaBag

March786 said:


>



Love your collection especially that red coco handle [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].
> 
> Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


 Bravo for doing this dearest friend!!! Your collection is AWESOME!! I love everything....most especially your beige/camel mini  & oh I swoon for Gucci blooms so I adore that big pouch!!


----------



## Ramai

March786 said:


> Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].
> 
> Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


Lovely and diverse collection.


----------



## March786

GilaBag said:


> Love your collection especially that red coco handle [emoji173]️


Thankyou


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo for doing this dearest friend!!! Your collection is AWESOME!! I love everything....most especially your beige/camel mini  & oh I swoon for Gucci blooms so I adore that big pouch!!


Thankyou dearest Kendie  
the Gucci blooms is more stunning IRL


----------



## March786

Ramai said:


> Lovely and diverse collection.


Thankyou


----------



## lvchanellvr

March786 said:


> Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].
> 
> Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


Gorgeous collection; love all your Chanel pieces!


----------



## March786

lvchanellvr said:


> Gorgeous collection; love all your Chanel pieces!


thank you


----------



## xo.babydoll

My barely two month old “collection” . I’m quite content for now, hoping to add a square mini in a pop of color one day!


----------



## Marlee

xxjoolisa said:


> Among the chanel Reissue small and medium, which one do you use more?



I love my 226 but I use my 225’s most. I usually don’t take a lot of stuff with me so for me 225 is the perfect size [emoji4]


----------



## March786

March786 said:


> Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].
> 
> Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]



@BiBi [emoji4]


----------



## emmajayne

I took a pic of my collection last night. Really bad photo, I must take a proper one this weekend. I'd love a square mini and maybe a brooch to complete it.


----------



## emmajayne




----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Helloooooo ladies, wishing you all a wonderful 2019 [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]. I finally got round to pulling out all my collection, which is with me here in dubai [emoji846].
> 
> Hope you like my pieces, I’m missing a few brooches/earrings [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


  
LOVE your collection!! Soo much eye candy!!


----------



## alexigastel

Heres my lil collection! Posting shoes in a diff post


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your collection!! Soo much eye candy!!


Thankyou dearest friend


----------



## Rhl2987

hellokimmiee said:


> My modest Chanel bag collection. [emoji5] Hoping to add a pop of color soon.
> 
> View attachment 4255263


I love your collection. All very usable items!


----------



## Rhl2987

Mosman said:


> My flap collection


Lovely collection! And the way the light shines on your Trendy makes me want one immediately!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Missheo said:


> I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!
> 
> Black Flaps
> View attachment 4227686
> 
> 
> Colored Flaps
> View attachment 4227687
> 
> 
> Neutral Flaps
> View attachment 4227688
> 
> 
> Seasonal/Non-flaps
> View attachment 4227689
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely and versatile!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Updated and reduced collection, M/L classic flap, and medium grey perfect edge


----------



## Kayceedee88

alexigastel said:


> Heres my lil collection! Posting shoes in a diff post


That navy mini is to die for!! Love it.


----------



## saisaihe

My collection


----------



## Chanelandco

saisaihe said:


> My collection


Lovely picture! Your collection is beautiful. Love them all.
Is the coco the new light grey from this act I? It is gorgeous


----------



## lvchanellvr

saisaihe said:


> My collection


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## saisaihe

Chanelandco said:


> Lovely picture! Your collection is beautiful. Love them all.
> Is the coco the new light grey from this act I? It is gorgeous



Yes it’s very adorable and the color goes with everything!


----------



## Chanelandco

saisaihe said:


> Yes it’s very adorable and the color goes with everything!


I saw it today in person and yes I do agree it is adorable. I love it...
A bit scared of colortransfer however... i am thinking about it


----------



## BirkinLover77

saisaihe said:


> My collection


Beautiful collection


----------



## More bags

Marlee said:


> Today I took this family portrait, I was lucky enough to have been able to add two bags (225 Reissue burgundy and 225 Reissue black GHW) to my family since my last post in this thread [emoji4] I love them all!


Gorgeous collection - great diversity of colours and styles. Your Reissues are my favourites.


----------



## winnipoo

Updated family portrait


----------



## missconvy

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait



What a gorgeous collection! Love the camellia flap!


----------



## love2learn

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait


WOW!!!  What a stunning collection Winnipoo!!  Absolute eye candy


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## Naminami

janlam said:


> Here’s the family portrait but i need to sell some to make up room for a classic


Which one you love more,
Mini quilted or chevron in black color?


----------



## Sylly

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait


Wow, that is an incredible collection! Is that a green lizard mini I see?

Which are your favorites? Which are your most used? 

Thanks for sharing - you have a diverse and completely gorgeous collection.


----------



## Misliz

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait



I’m speechless!!! Just wow [emoji50]! 
Congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Superbe

Nice one @winnipoo - you can almost wear a different bag each day of the month

Which is your favourite and how long have you been collecting these for?


----------



## winnipoo

Sylly said:


> Wow, that is an incredible collection! Is that a green lizard mini I see?
> 
> Which are your favorites? Which are your most used?
> 
> Thanks for sharing - you have a diverse and completely gorgeous collection.



Yes I love the green lizard mini! It’s so beautiful and durable! I love my minis and use them the most!


----------



## winnipoo

Superbe said:


> Nice one @winnipoo - you can almost wear a different bag each day of the month
> 
> Which is your favourite and how long have you been collecting these for?



Haha yes.... need to get to 30 so I can rotate a different bag a day... I started collecting Chanel almost 10 years ago... so not too bad... 2-3 bags a year


----------



## winnipoo

Sylly said:


> Wow, that is an incredible collection! Is that a green lizard mini I see?
> 
> Which are your favorites? Which are your most used?
> 
> Thanks for sharing - you have a diverse and completely gorgeous collection.



I also use my pvc boys too! Love them as well...


----------



## Sylly

winnipoo said:


> Yes I love the green lizard mini! It’s so beautiful and durable! I love my minis and use them the most!



I tried on the green lizard mini about a month or two ago, and was so impressed with it. And yes, for durability it felt so much more sturdy and substantial than either of my two minis. It is like the Queen Bee of minis

It is so great to see it in your collection, it is STUNNING ❤️


----------



## Maymyothu

My beauties, love them all...


----------



## winnipoo

Sylly said:


> I tried on the green lizard mini about a month or two ago, and was so impressed with it. And yes, for durability it felt so much more sturdy and substantial than either of my two minis. It is like the Queen Bee of minis
> 
> It is so great to see it in your collection, it is STUNNING [emoji173]️



If you’re considering the lizard mini, you should get it.... Chanel is discontinuing all exotics


----------



## janlam

Naminami said:


> Which one you love more,
> Mini quilted or chevron in black color?


I use the chevron more. Mini square is a little too small for me!


----------



## icydipndots

My small Chanel collection! Looking to maybe add a black reissue and a small zip card holder.


----------



## Candacex

Love my small collection


----------



## jaylynnramirez

elzi said:


> 2 is just nice for me



I also have the same jumbo classic flap. That was my first CHANEL purchase [emoji4]I just purchased the Boy WOC today. Also in black w/ GHW. How do you like yours?


----------



## chaneldoll90

icydipndots said:


> My small Chanel collection! Looking to maybe add a black reissue and a small zip card holder.



Very elegant collection [emoji173]️


----------



## elzi

jaylynnramirez said:


> I also have the same jumbo classic flap. That was my first CHANEL purchase [emoji4]I just purchased the Boy WOC today. Also in black w/ GHW. How do you like yours?



My classic flap is the medium  Ooh I loveeee the Boy woc so so much! I've always loved the Boy but some how they don't look right on me crossbody... and the Boy woc was perfect especially with the new boy chain


----------



## lvchanellvr

icydipndots said:


> My small Chanel collection! Looking to maybe add a black reissue and a small zip card holder.


You have a gorgeous classic black collection!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

The family together at dinner:



And a few of them tucked in bed with friends.
Some sleep here, some sleep in an armoire.



Here are a few photo bombers. They weren’t invited and are not even relatives, sheesh!


----------



## BaggyGenes

This whole thread is GOALS [emoji7]

I'm loving the family pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You can see each of my Chanel’s individual photo here in “My Collection”:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-large-collection-photo-heavy.1004272/



gettinpurseonal said:


> The family together at dinner:
> View attachment 4346996


----------



## missboo1986




----------



## Ramai

icydipndots said:


> My small Chanel collection! Looking to maybe add a black reissue and a small zip card holder.


My dream collection!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Gagging over these collections.


----------



## Nanciii

My downsized Chanel collection. Hoping to add one more reissue soon.


----------



## Marlee

I took a new family portrait today [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Marlee said:


> I took a new family portrait today [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364688



Incredible collection!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ What season is the red/dark pink bag on the far right from?


----------



## Marlee

kn85 said:


> Incredible collection!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ What season is the red/dark pink bag on the far right from?



Thank you!  I believe it is from the Cruise 2015/2016 collection. The color reminds me of raspberries


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Marlee said:


> Thank you!  I believe it is from the Cruise 2015/2016 collection. The color reminds me of raspberries



It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Chanelandco

Marlee said:


> I took a new family portrait today [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364688


I love your classic collection Marlee! ❤️
They are all beautiful and the pop of colors are gorgeous.


----------



## love2learn

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4348102
> 
> My downsized Chanel collection. Hoping to add one more reissue soon.


I love your chevron reissue!!!  I have a quilted reissue and chevron will be my next reissue.  If the right color ever comes around.  Beautiful "downsized' collection!!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> I took a new family portrait today [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364688


So many beauties to look at.  I don't know how you choose which one to wear because they are all so stunning!!!


----------



## More bags

gettinpurseonal said:


> The family together at dinner:
> View attachment 4346996
> 
> 
> And a few of them tucked in bed with friends.
> Some sleep here, some sleep in an armoire.
> View attachment 4346995
> 
> 
> Here are a few photo bombers. They weren’t invited and are not even relatives, sheesh!
> View attachment 4346998


Gorgeous collection. Amazing Chanels, I like your Suhali Lockits and Almas, too.


----------



## More bags

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4348102
> 
> My downsized Chanel collection. Hoping to add one more reissue soon.


Fantastic curation! I love what you chose to keep!


----------



## More bags

Marlee said:


> I took a new family portrait today [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364688


Great colours mixed in with your black bags!


----------



## Marlee

Chanelandco said:


> I love your classic collection Marlee! ❤️
> They are all beautiful and the pop of colors are gorgeous.





love2learn said:


> So many beauties to look at.  I don't know how you choose which one to wear because they are all so stunning!!!





More bags said:


> Great colours mixed in with your black bags!



Thank you all!  My Chanel family makes me happy


----------



## Luv n bags

kn85 said:


> Incredible collection!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ What season is the red/dark pink bag on the far right from?



I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## lindaphan

After 8 years of buying & selling, (lost some money too), my Chanel Collection is changing

From this




To this




I love black handbags with colour SLGs.
Now, I’m content.


----------



## missconvy

lindaphan said:


> After 8 years of buying & selling, (lost some money too), my Chanel Collection is changing
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 4371245
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 4371246
> 
> 
> I love black handbags with colour SLGs.
> Now, I’m content.



Beautiful collection.


----------



## tiyawna

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait


Love your family!!! Can you provide the details on the black saddle bag in the last picture?


----------



## MarLie

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4348102
> 
> My downsized Chanel collection. Hoping to add one more reissue soon.



This is perfection[emoji8]


----------



## porbulerias

A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


----------



## Sylly

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


What a beautiful collection!


----------



## love2learn

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


That is some collection for only one year!  I love them all!!  Especially your reissues!!


----------



## Chanelandco

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


Lovely collection! And the reissues are gorgeous


----------



## Carolina-78

Hi! I'm new here. This is my small Chanel collection... I love mini bags! 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LouisV76

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!



great collection! congratulations [emoji177]
whats the name of the pale pink one?


----------



## porbulerias

LouisV76 said:


> great collection! congratulations [emoji177]
> whats the name of the pale pink one?


Thank you! the pink one is the Business Affinity in small size


----------



## porbulerias

Chanelandco said:


> Lovely collection! And the reissues are gorgeous


Thank you so much!


----------



## MdRs

Carolina-78 said:


> Hi! I'm new here. This is my small Chanel collection... I love mini bags!
> Thank you for letting me share!


That's very beautiful!


----------



## Carolina-78

MdRs said:


> That's very beautiful!


Thank you very much! ☺️


----------



## Saltvinegar

My small family of bags. The make up pouch is just there to add some colour to the picture.


----------



## Tulipifera

Loving all the pictures. Here are my loves ... the boy made my little Chanel family complete.


----------



## cajhingle

here’s mine...thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Tulipifera said:


> View attachment 4417829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the pictures. Here are my loves ... the boy made my little Chanel family complete.




The bag on the bottom ! I need the deets!


----------



## Tulipifera

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The bag on the bottom ! I need the deeti
> 
> 
> BagsNBaguettes said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bag on the bottom ! I need the deets!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It’s a lambskin clutch flap with chain in the color Bordeaux...! I bought it preloved.
Click to expand...


----------



## milena09

Ladies, I absolutely love your pictures! 
Have been browsing and admiring your beautiful collections;  and finally decided to upload my own little Chanel family.

It's the first time I got all of them together for a picture.


----------



## Maymyothu

milena09 said:


> Ladies, I absolutely love your pictures!
> Have been browsing and admiring your beautiful collections;  and finally decided to upload my own little Chanel family.
> 
> It's the first time I got all of them together for a picture.
> View attachment 4424486


Love your collection


----------



## Misliz

milena09 said:


> Ladies, I absolutely love your pictures!
> Have been browsing and admiring your beautiful collections;  and finally decided to upload my own little Chanel family.
> 
> It's the first time I got all of them together for a picture.
> View attachment 4424486



What a nice family! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## yasisland

My small, diverse family.


----------



## Iana24

My small C family I’ve been collecting in 1 year frame. This is the first time I post them altogether and most of them even haven’t been posted at all. I’m to lazy to post a purchase reveal.

I intend to make it no more than 6 so I have to let 2 of the black go to make room for a beige and a red but right now I just cannot part with any of them just yet. All are purchased new in boutique (the hunting is real!) except the blue mini is via a personal shopper and all purchases have been thoroughly thought of prior to purchase so it makes it even harder to let go. If anyone want to advice which 2 shall go, I appreciate the input.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Iana24 said:


> My small C family I’ve been collecting in 1 year frame. This is the first time I post them altogether and most of them even haven’t been posted at all. I’m to lazy to post a purchase reveal.
> 
> I intend to make it no more than 6 so I have to let 2 of the black go to make room for a beige and a red but right now I just cannot part with any of them just yet. All are purchased new in boutique (the hunting is real!) except the blue mini is via a personal shopper and all purchases have been thoroughly thought of prior to purchase so it makes it even harder to let go. If anyone want to advice which 2 shall go, I appreciate the input.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425387


Amazing black Chanel collection, love them all!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I love this thread! So many lovely collections!


----------



## malle1985

Here’s my rather large family  I’m considering selling several of them and keeping the ones in the latter picture  thoughts?


----------



## Sylly

yasisland said:


> My small, diverse family.


Beautiful collection! I have the mini version of your pink tweed. I think it is gorgeous, and I never see anyone else with the same one.


----------



## BaoJuen

My black beauties, planning to add more members to the family [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## triinulee

Hello everyone,
And here is my Chanel family. Love it so much. Thank you for your attention!


----------



## Ramai

Iana24 said:


> My small C family I’ve been collecting in 1 year frame. This is the first time I post them altogether and most of them even haven’t been posted at all. I’m to lazy to post a purchase reveal.
> 
> I intend to make it no more than 6 so I have to let 2 of the black go to make room for a beige and a red but right now I just cannot part with any of them just yet. All are purchased new in boutique (the hunting is real!) except the blue mini is via a personal shopper and all purchases have been thoroughly thought of prior to purchase so it makes it even harder to let go. If anyone want to advice which 2 shall go, I appreciate the input.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425387


Lovely collection. I would let go of 
1. Quilted reissue and black mini OR
2. Black mini and WOC ( don't like how the edges lift up with use - personally does not make them a good investment)

Add a red quilted reissue and classic beige.


----------



## *xtina

My small collection ❤️


----------



## LVCH4ever

My CHANEL Bag Collection


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love your collection. I agree with the ones you are considering selling. But I do love that black tote on the right on top of your sofa! 



malle1985 said:


> Here’s my rather large family  I’m considering selling several of them and keeping the ones in the latter picture  thoughts?


----------



## matchamatcha2019

Hi everyone!! This is my small Chanel collection Just started collecting in May. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## lau7031

.


----------



## llpalmtree

My humble family. I hope to add a color to my bag collection one day but I really love Chanel in black.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

llpalmtree said:


> View attachment 4534967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble family. I hope to add a color to my bag collection one day but I really love Chanel in black.



Lovely!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

milena09 said:


> Ladies, I absolutely love your pictures!
> Have been browsing and admiring your beautiful collections;  and finally decided to upload my own little Chanel family.
> 
> It's the first time I got all of them together for a picture.
> View attachment 4424486



Beautiful collection!


----------



## sad16480

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Beautiful collection!


My small, but SO pretty 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 collection...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sad16480 said:


> My small, but SO pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collection...



So colorful! Love it!


----------



## sad16480

Thank you!!!


----------



## HappybytheC

sad16480 said:


> My small, but SO pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collection...


Great mix of beautiful and versatile colors!


----------



## sad16480

Thank you. I am still missing a black bag, but soon enough I will get one!


----------



## HappybytheC

sad16480 said:


> Thank you. I am still missing a black bag, but soon enough I will get one!


You inspired me, I am going to Nice this weekend and will (unfortunately ) definitely look for a green mini


----------



## sad16480

HappybytheC said:


> You inspired me, I am going to Nice this weekend and will (unfortunately ) definitely look for a green mini


Oh yes!!! When I was at the store, they brought out both the blue AND the green mini for me to see. I was not looking for green, but I will tell you, it is gorgeous in person! I hope you find it. Enjoy Nice!


----------



## HappybytheC

Thank you, I will post an update if I find anything


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my updated collection


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated collection
> View attachment 4542086


You have no idea how satisfying this is to my organizational complex.....


----------



## fashion_junky

BagsNBaguettes said:


> You have no idea how satisfying this is to my organizational complex.....



Haha!!!  Glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## missconvy

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated collection
> View attachment 4542086


Looking at your collection the metallic coco looks fab! The pink boy looked a little dark for your collection


----------



## fashion_junky

missconvy said:


> Looking at your collection the metallic coco looks fab! The pink boy looked a little dark for your collection



Thank you!  I'm not sure what pink boy you're referring to....?


----------



## missconvy

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!  I'm not sure what pink boy you're referring to....?


Oops I think I’ve confused you with someone else. Your collection is gorgeous, nonetheless!


----------



## Cams

My humblest collection all bought new 
Chanel GST caviar leather 
Woc Lambskin
Caviar leather Medium classic flap 
I am a big fan of the classics and always tend to go with black.


----------



## WanTing91

Hi Ladies! 

Fell in love with Chanel recently and this the [complete] family portrait of my Chanel!


----------



## joanaxx1234

pls delete


----------



## mspaul

my baby (shall I say mini? ;D) collection


not gonna lie, family about to get even smaller, since the reissue i rarely use the boy anymore and i am a bit of a minimalist, can't handle owning something i won't use as much. 

not the best minimalist tho, should have considered that before spending thousands on a bag


----------



## Maymyothu

Missheo said:


> I didn’t get a picture of them all together but here are some pictures grouped by category. My updated chanel family!
> 
> Black Flaps
> View attachment 4227686
> 
> 
> Colored Flaps
> View attachment 4227687
> 
> 
> Neutral Flaps
> View attachment 4227688
> 
> 
> Seasonal/Non-flaps
> View attachment 4227689
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


U have the most beautiful and well thought out collection. ❤️


----------



## joanasm

Hi ladies
Here is my collection


----------



## missconvy

mspaul said:


> my baby (shall I say mini? ;D) collection
> View attachment 4561586
> 
> not gonna lie, family about to get even smaller, since the reissue i rarely use the boy anymore and i am a bit of a minimalist, can't handle owning something i won't use as much.
> 
> not the best minimalist tho, should have considered that before spending thousands on a bag


This is how I became obsessed with luxury handbags. If I’m only going to buy one bag for a situation, I need the best bag that will be good quality and last ☺️


----------



## runner1234

WanTing91 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Fell in love with Chanel recently and this the [complete] family portrait of my Chanel!


Stunning!!



llpalmtree said:


> View attachment 4534967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble family. I hope to add a color to my bag collection one day but I really love Chanel in black.


Stunning!!



fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated collection
> View attachment 4542086


Stunning!!



yasisland said:


> My small, diverse family.


Stunning!!



LVCH4ever said:


> View attachment 4508004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CHANEL Bag Collection


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

*xtina said:


> My small collection ❤️


Stunning!!



triinulee said:


> Hello everyone,
> And here is my Chanel family. Love it so much. Thank you for your attention!


Stunning!!



Carolina-78 said:


> Hi! I'm new here. This is my small Chanel collection... I love mini bags!
> Thank you for letting me share!


Stunning!!



porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


Stunning!!



icydipndots said:


> My small Chanel collection! Looking to maybe add a black reissue and a small zip card holder.


Stunning!!



winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4340836
> View attachment 4340837
> View attachment 4340838
> View attachment 4340839
> View attachment 4340840
> View attachment 4340841
> 
> 
> Updated family portrait


wow!!



LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 4342276
> View attachment 4342277
> View attachment 4342278
> View attachment 4342279
> View attachment 4342280
> View attachment 4342281


Stunning!!


----------



## Lisa3823

My small, but complete collection (for now at least)
- black caviar jumbo shw 
- light beige caviar m/l shw 
- so black chevron calfskin reissue 255
- black chevron calfskin old medium boy rhw 
- black caviar woc shw 
- dark red caviar cardholder shw


----------



## fashion_junky

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

fashion_junky said:


> Here is my updated collection
> View attachment 4542086


The tiffany blue is so gorg!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Mariajorgensen said:


> The tiffany blue is so gorg!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## heytheredelilah

I love looking at everyone’s collection!  Everyone has beautiful bags.


----------



## Jamforever

My little collection❤️ I finally added a classic flap just before the price increase.


----------



## Bellerina

Jamforever said:


> View attachment 4578419
> View attachment 4578420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little collection❤️ I finally added a classic flap just before the price increase.


I just saw your post on Facebook, loving the new small cf with ghw,  I got the one with SHW right before the price increase.  YAY us, I will get the GHW soon, for an extra $200 more. Love your collection and color choices!


----------



## Jamforever

Bellerina said:


> I just saw your post on Facebook, loving the new small cf with ghw,  I got the one with SHW right before the price increase.  YAY us, I will get the GHW soon, for an extra $200 more. Love your collection and color choices!


Yay so happy you got yours too before the increase. $200 was not bad compared to the rumored $500. Now I’m thinking about a small boy or see what comes out for cruise or spring/summer collection.


----------



## malle1985

Never enough


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

malle1985 said:


> Never enough


I love your collection especially your Grey GST that's rare!


----------



## ChanelLover888

Gonna add more pop of colours to my little Chanel collection!


----------



## heytheredelilah

My collection


My new mini reissue has replaced the need for the woc and square mini.


----------



## Jennshef

Iana24 said:


> My small C family I’ve been collecting in 1 year frame. This is the first time I post them altogether and most of them even haven’t been posted at all. I’m to lazy to post a purchase reveal.
> 
> I intend to make it no more than 6 so I have to let 2 of the black go to make room for a beige and a red but right now I just cannot part with any of them just yet. All are purchased new in boutique (the hunting is real!) except the blue mini is via a personal shopper and all purchases have been thoroughly thought of prior to purchase so it makes it even harder to let go. If anyone want to advice which 2 shall go, I appreciate the input.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425387


Omg none.  They are all gorgeous.  The mini caviar is in demand so that would be the quickest and easiest sale


----------



## missconvy

Yumslan said:


> My collection
> View attachment 4592178
> 
> My new mini reissue has replaced the need for the woc and square mini.


 What are the chevron bags? They're lovely. Is the back left burgundy or brown?


----------



## hellokimmiee

My growing little family [emoji173]️ 




Sadly down one mini from the last time I posted as it was stolen from me when I put it down at a party. 

I added the mini patent and med flap since I last posted. Hopefully adding another bag soon!


----------



## mrsirrgang

I took this photo a while ago, here are a few of my girls.
When I first started collecting I was all over the place. (A girl in a Chanel store) 
Plus my husband hates black so... lol


----------



## Mariajorgensen

sad16480 said:


> My small, but SO pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collection...



What size is your beautiful grey classic? Xx


----------



## Lwy

hellokimmiee said:


> My growing little family [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4592614
> 
> 
> Sadly down one mini from the last time I posted as it was stolen from me when I put it down at a party.
> 
> I added the mini patent and med flap since I last posted. Hopefully adding another bag soon!


I LOVE that so black! Just bought my fist Chanel a few days ago and I would LOVE to get a so black


----------



## Lookelou

hellokimmiee said:


> My growing little family [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4592614
> 
> 
> Sadly down one mini from the last time I posted as it was stolen from me when I put it down at a party.
> 
> I added the mini patent and med flap since I last posted. Hopefully adding another bag soon!


Your collection is gorg! I am sorry one was stolen- thank you for telling us as it is a reminder for us not to leave our (Chanel) purse alone- ever!  She is a hot commodity!


----------



## heytheredelilah

missconvy said:


> What are the chevron bags? They're lovely. Is the back left burgundy or brown?


Thank you!  They are the statement flaps.  The darker one I have is bronze.  They both shimmer beautifully in light.


----------



## nlme

Hi all..posting here for the first time..love looking at everyone’s gorgeous collections ❤️ this is my current mini collection after downsizing this year.


----------



## Kimmytherat

nlme said:


> Hi all..posting here for the first time..love looking at everyone’s gorgeous collections ❤️ this is my current mini collection after downsizing this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594919



Hello! What is the name of the bag in the middle? Can it be crossbodied? I am always looking for Chanel's crossbosy bags.


----------



## nlme

Kimmytherat said:


> Hello! What is the name of the bag in the middle? Can it be crossbodied? I am always looking for Chanel's crossbosy bags.


Hey Kimmytherat, I’m not sure what the official  name of this bag is as I bought it preloved in Japan where it was labelled a vintage mini..it works crossbody on me, but I am only 5 ft 3 in/160 cm..hope that helps


----------



## IsobelE

My collection. Just added the 20c small grey classic flap today as my 10th bag.

One black medium caviar classic flap, three small classic flaps (red, grey and iridescent beige), two lambskin minis (grey and black), one white sequin mini, one denim reissue, one Deauville and one pale pink business affinity.

I think I might sell the BA though as the chain length and handle just don’t work for me. 

Trying to find a small trendy cc in the perfect colour but been waiting a year and no luck

What does everyone else think I’m missing?


----------



## Mom30raps

IsobelE said:


> My collection. Just added the 20c small grey classic flap today as my 10th bag.
> 
> One black medium caviar classic flap, three small classic flaps (red, grey and iridescent beige), two lambskin minis (grey and black), one white sequin mini, one denim reissue, one Deauville and one pale pink business affinity.
> 
> I think I might sell the BA though as the chain length and handle just don’t work for me.
> 
> Trying to find a small trendy cc in the perfect colour but been waiting a year and no luck
> 
> What does everyone else think I’m missing?


Lovely collection. I am in love with that blue reissue.
Is the other grey from 19B? I am trying to find a comparison b/w 19B and 20C grey and was wondering if you own both?


----------



## IsobelE

Mom30raps said:


> Lovely collection. I am in love with that blue reissue.
> Is the other grey from 19B? I am trying to find a comparison b/w 19B and 20C grey and was wondering if you own both?


Yes the mini is from 19B. I can take a photo of them side by side if you would like?


----------



## Mariajorgensen

IsobelE said:


> Yes the mini is from 19B. I can take a photo of them side by side if you would like?


I would love to see a comparison picture aswell! X


----------



## Mom30raps

IsobelE said:


> Yes the mini is from 19B. I can take a photo of them side by side if you would like?


That would be perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## stargirl4

Loved seeing everyone’s photos! All beautiful and versatile pieces. Here’s my almost complete collection


----------



## IsobelE

Mariajorgensen said:


> I would love to see a comparison picture aswell! X





Mom30raps said:


> That would be perfect! Thank you so much!



I’ve added some comparison photos to the 20C shopping thread x


----------



## lvchanellvr

IsobelE said:


> My collection. Just added the 20c small grey classic flap today as my 10th bag.
> 
> One black medium caviar classic flap, three small classic flaps (red, grey and iridescent beige), two lambskin minis (grey and black), one white sequin mini, one denim reissue, one Deauville and one pale pink business affinity.
> 
> I think I might sell the BA though as the chain length and handle just don’t work for me.
> 
> Trying to find a small trendy cc in the perfect colour but been waiting a year and no luck
> 
> What does everyone else think I’m missing?


Gorgeous collection! Love your CFs both small and medium size. Maybe the small CF is the new mini. Lol.


----------



## Steph5487

Here is my little Chanel family


----------



## themeanreds

Finally got around to getting shelving for my collection. Here is my Chanel shelf. I have six bags and I would love to add a boy bag some day. From left to right: vintage black camera bag GHW, vintage dark brown flap bag GHW, the cc crown tote in black from Cruise 2013 GHW, small chain around in black SHW, a vintage red camera bag GHW, and my red WOC with SHW.


----------



## Steph5487

themeanreds said:


> Finally got around to getting shelving for my collection. Here is my Chanel shelf. I have six bags and I would love to add a boy bag some day. From left to right: vintage black camera bag GHW, vintage dark brown flap bag GHW, the cc crown tote in black from Cruise 2013 GHW, small chain around in black SHW, a vintage red camera bag GHW, and my red WOC with SHW.
> 
> View attachment 4614802


Beautiful collection! I was shelving all mine today too, which is why I finally had them all together to snap a picture!


----------



## Iana24

Jennshef said:


> Omg none.  They are all gorgeous.  The mini caviar is in demand so that would be the quickest and easiest sale


Thank you


----------



## BettiM

Here is my crazy, often good old vintage Chanel family love them all


----------



## Rxandbags

My small but growing family... as you can see I’m partial to classics and ghw!


I’d like to add another tote like a Deauville someday


----------



## veronicamorris

IsobelE said:


> My collection. Just added the 20c small grey classic flap today as my 10th bag.
> 
> One black medium caviar classic flap, three small classic flaps (red, grey and iridescent beige), two lambskin minis (grey and black), one white sequin mini, one denim reissue, one Deauville and one pale pink business affinity.
> 
> I think I might sell the BA though as the chain length and handle just don’t work for me.
> 
> Trying to find a small trendy cc in the perfect colour but been waiting a year and no luck
> 
> What does everyone else think I’m missing?


Love your collection! That denim reissue is absolutely beautiful. I want to ask which do you prefer the medium or small classic flap?


----------



## enensweety

My updated collection. Love the vintage ones (jumbo and small flap on the left) as much as the new ones.


----------



## Pinoychopsticks

My babies! Hoping to add more


----------



## Leejah

My humble family portrait. Looking to add a Jumbo CF black w/ GHW next ! Thanks for letting me share ​


----------



## CCminlvoer

Mini-Me three times over  .. my updated collection from end 2019-Jan 2020.. so in ❤️


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Your collections are so impressive... and large  Well, here‘s my small collection... I would like to add a tweet or denim bag in the faaaaaaaaaaaar future.


----------



## PurseOD

Here’s my small (but growing!) collection. I think I should add some color next.


----------



## Lucky13Mum

PurseOD said:


> Here’s my small (but growing!) collection. I think I should add some color next.


So beautiful and I especially love your so Black Boy!!


----------



## PurseOD

Lucky13Mum said:


> So beautiful and I especially love your so Black Boy!!


Thank you! Funny thing is I was looking for a beige chevron boy but ran into the so black boy and couldn’t say no! Now I have to decide if I still want to add another boy to my collection.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Bought my first Chanel January 2019... 
Very happy with my collection this far.


----------



## IsobelE

veronicamorris said:


> Love your collection! That denim reissue is absolutely beautiful. I want to ask which do you prefer the medium or small classic flap?



Thank you! I prefer the small classic flap. I don’t think I’ll ever buy a medium one again if I can find the small size. I think it just suits my frame better and I prefer the chain length


----------



## hellokimmiee

I can’t believe how my collection has grown! Hoping to add a beige flap and a tweed flap this year


----------



## Marmotte

2020 current Chanel bags collection


----------



## themeanreds

themeanreds said:


> Finally got around to getting shelving for my collection. Here is my Chanel shelf. I have six bags and I would love to add a boy bag some day. From left to right: vintage black camera bag GHW, vintage dark brown flap bag GHW, the cc crown tote in black from Cruise 2013 GHW, small chain around in black SHW, a vintage red camera bag GHW, and my red WOC with SHW.
> 
> View attachment 4614802



Back with just the smaller Chanel pieces I have to complete my "family portrait" - a pair of vintage clip-ons, a wallet, and two sunglasses.


----------



## emmajayne

My updated collection. I have two Chanel necklaces and a pair of earrings on the way. I would love to add one more bag, I keep thinking about Reissue 226 with RHW but not sure if the worn look of the bag will suit my style.


----------



## crepuscule13

My small but vivid collection


----------



## girlybride

My Chanel family photo. All black caviar with SHW.


----------



## Fastfrs

Marmotte said:


> 2020 current Chanel bags collection
> View attachment 4649181


Love the color of your 19 bag! What season is this from?


----------



## labellusting

My small collection! Hoping to add a classic mini in black or camel!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Update 
Would like to add a jumbo in the future


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Kuschelnudde said:


> Update
> Would like to add a jumbo in the future


Wow, lovely well curated collection.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

crepuscule13 said:


> My small but vivid collection
> 
> View attachment 4682951


I’m smitten with that boy bag!!!! Stunning!


----------



## 5purse1234

crepuscule13 said:


> My small but vivid collection
> 
> View attachment 4682951


Stunning! All so artsy!


----------



## Marmotte

Fastfrs said:


> Love the color of your 19 bag! What season is this from?


It’s 20P - goatskin


----------



## milkrun




----------



## ItsPurseonal

IsobelE said:


> My collection. Just added the 20c small grey classic flap today as my 10th bag.
> 
> One black medium caviar classic flap, three small classic flaps (red, grey and iridescent beige), two lambskin minis (grey and black), one white sequin mini, one denim reissue, one Deauville and one pale pink business affinity.
> 
> I think I might sell the BA though as the chain length and handle just don’t work for me.
> 
> Trying to find a small trendy cc in the perfect colour but been waiting a year and no luck
> 
> What does everyone else think I’m missing?



WOW your collection is to die for! I have the grey from 20c and it's so gorgeous. I love the shiny and puffy quilts. How does it compare to the caviar on your black jumbo? I was so underwhelmed when I looked at one in my local store because I was expecting big, shiny, puffy quilts. Maybe just because it was handled frequently? Or do you find that the caviar on that one is actually not the same?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Sylly said:


> I finally got around to gathering my little collection. The lighting isn't the best, but I think everything is clear enough to post.
> Shown are 3 medium classic flaps, one classic WOC,  one medium Boy (purchased this summer, so i think it is new medium) 2 minis (one is a 4 grommet in caviar the other is a tweed), 2 card holders, a long necklace, a brooch and a pair of rubber and tweed boots.



Sorry for the late reply, I'm stalking old photos  Is your beige a beige clair? It looks shinier and more vibrant than others I've seen in person. I love it!


----------



## stargirl4

All my classic flaps thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Law

stargirl4 said:


> All my classic flaps thank you for letting me share!



What a stunning collection! I am in love with that green CF


----------



## Lulumelons

You have both 14B Grey AND 18s beige?! OMG

Is that 14B taupe & that burgundy with ghw?

Aside from the classics black ghw & beige claire ghw

You have all the holy grails!!! GOALS



stargirl4 said:


> All my classic flaps thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Rxandbags

while the VPN was down, took a picture of my updated Chanel family portrait. I most recently got the Deauville and business affinity. It now feels complete! Except...I would like a beige, navy, or red bag. Need that pop of color!

I just love seeing everyone’s bags!


----------



## jcshin

My joy!  Love every single piece!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Rxandbags said:


> while the VPN was down, took a picture of my updated Chanel family portrait. I most recently got the Deauville and business affinity. It now feels complete! Except...I would like a beige, navy, or red bag. Need that pop of color!
> 
> I just love seeing everyone’s bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691807


Love the Deauville


----------



## funinthesun80

girlybride said:


> My Chanel family photo. All black caviar with SHW.



Hey bag twin! I have the m/l and woc in black caviar with shw. Sometimes I find myself wanting gold... but it’s so yellow! I wish they had a light gold option.


----------



## Evekato

Thank you for letting me share all my babies ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sylly

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I'm stalking old photos  Is your beige a beige clair? It looks shinier and more vibrant than others I've seen in person. I love it!


I am sorry I didn’t see your question when you posted it. It is from 19C. I bought it in early November 2018. I still haven’t seen the classic beige Clair in person, but I thought this one was absolutely gorgeous. And you are right, it has a slight sheen - not super shiny but definitely not matte either. I thought it was the perfect amount of sheen.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Sylly said:


> I am sorry I didn’t see your question when you posted it. It is from 19C. I bought it in early November 2018. I still haven’t seen the classic beige Clair in person, but I thought this one was absolutely gorgeous. And you are right, it has a slight sheen - not super shiny but definitely not matte either. I thought it was the perfect amount of sheen.



Yes it’s perfect! I’ll have to cross my fingers for a similar beige in an upcoming collection


----------



## Marlee

Today is my 7th day of working from home. I thought it would be nice to take a new family portrait, including my recently added Mini, as a bit of distraction. Thanks for letting me share and be safe everyone!


----------



## Kem45

stargirl4 said:


> All my classic flaps thank you for letting me share!


I love that blue bag at the top! Such a pretty pop of color. Is it ombré?  What season is it from? (Still pretty new to Chanel)


----------



## amandacasey

Marlee said:


> Today is my 7th day of working from home. I thought it would be nice to take a new family portrait, including my recently added Mini, as a bit of distraction. Thanks for letting me share and be safe everyone!
> View attachment 4695775


GORGGG this made my evening lol


----------



## Marlee

amandacasey said:


> GORGGG this made my evening lol



Thank you


----------



## Chanelandco

Marlee said:


> Today is my 7th day of working from home. I thought it would be nice to take a new family portrait, including my recently added Mini, as a bit of distraction. Thanks for letting me share and be safe everyone!
> View attachment 4695775


Marlee, seeing your collection is always a pleasure. It is beautiful and so well organised ❤️


----------



## Marlee

Chanelandco said:


> Marlee, seeing your collection is always a pleasure. It is beautiful and so well organised ❤️



Thank you so much


----------



## soccerzfan

I was airing them out so decided to take a family pic. 


I would like to add several m/l flaps and a square mini then I think I’m done.


----------



## misstran

My favorite will always be the black hardwares


----------



## amandacasey

Wow


soccerzfan said:


> I was airing them out so decided to take a family pic.
> View attachment 4696450
> 
> I would like to add several m/l flaps and a square mini then I think I’m done.


 wow what a collection. Are those mini rectangulars in the second row? Also love your greys


----------



## Mariajorgensen

soccerzfan said:


> I was airing them out so decided to take a family pic.
> View attachment 4696450
> 
> I would like to add several m/l flaps and a square mini then I think I’m done.


Love the Tiffany blue jumbo! Was that the 20c?


----------



## soccerzfan

amandacasey said:


> Wow
> 
> wow what a collection. Are those mini rectangulars in the second row? Also love your greys


The minis are on the third row counting from the top.


----------



## soccerzfan

Mariajorgensen said:


> Love the Tiffany blue jumbo! Was that the 20c?


Its a medium and yes from 20c


----------



## missconvy

Milana said:


> My current collection


What is this pearly beauty?


----------



## Milana

It’s the Westminster! @missconvy


----------



## vivaciousbev1

stargirl4 said:


> All my classic flaps thank you for letting me share!


Omg I love! Is that 19b beige?


----------



## stargirl4

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Omg I love! Is that 19b beige?


Hi! No that's an 18S beige. I've never seen the 19b beige in person but it looks gorgeous as well!


----------



## stargirl4

Kem45 said:


> I love that blue bag at the top! Such a pretty pop of color. Is it ombré?  What season is it from? (Still pretty new to Chanel)


Thank you so much! Yes it's an ombre blue from the 19C collection


----------



## stargirl4

Law said:


> What a stunning collection! I am in love with that green CF


Thank you ! It's the 18S emerald green


----------



## stargirl4

Lulumelons said:


> You have both 14B Grey AND 18s beige?! OMG
> 
> Is that 14B taupe & that burgundy with ghw?
> 
> Aside from the classics black ghw & beige claire ghw
> 
> You have all the holy grails!!! GOALS


Ahhh you are SO kind- thank you  That's actually the recent 20C grey but you were spot on for everything else!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Got nothing to do while on quarantine. Might as well do a family pic.


----------



## D0lphinz

my humble collection


----------



## missconvy

Chewing_Pearls said:


> Got nothing to do while on quarantine. Might as well do a family pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699983


Backpack looks like it’s on a throne lol


----------



## isaiah4031

My first purchase was my jumbo classic flap in 2014, and since then it has been a slippery slope...


----------



## Tatownz

My collection of mainly classics. Would love to add a Tweed flap to my collection one day.


----------



## staceface01

@Chewing_Pearls - the red and gold chanel in the bottom right is so cute!!


----------



## cityivy

Sorry, but I didn't have a chance to put them all together in one photo...still searching for a tiffany blue mini, grey reissue mini, and so black chevron mini


----------



## solitudelove

Love everyone's beautiful bags here!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

missconvy said:


> Backpack looks like it’s on a throne lol


Got nowhere else to place it LOL taller than the rest


----------



## Law

My small Chanel bag family
They go in age order from left to top right, I keep thinking of selling the coco loop but it was my first Chanel bag so I can’t seem to let go!


----------



## Chanelandco

Law said:


> My small Chanel bag family
> They go in age order from left to top right, I keep thinking of selling the coco loop but it was my first Chanel bag so I can’t seem to let go!
> View attachment 4722599


Beautiful curated collection Law !


----------



## Law

Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful curated collection Law !



Thank you lovely! I think I need a CF to round it off!


----------



## Sylly

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I'm stalking old photos  Is your beige a beige clair? It looks shinier and more vibrant than others I've seen in person. I love it!


Sorry I didn’t see your post before. That was my 19C light beige


----------



## bagsareart




----------



## bagsandbeach

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!



Wow, that brownish/dark beige reissue is stunning! Do you mind sharing more about it? Which year and colour?


----------



## immuchtoofly

Hehe, my little Chanel family. Looking to expand it with either the Boy, 19 Flap, another Gabrielle (possible in old/new medium size) or a Mini Rec Flap. This COVID needs to end so I can go try it all out at the store!


----------



## dbcelly

immuchtoofly said:


> Hehe, my little Chanel family. Looking to expand it with either the Boy, 19 Flap, another Gabrielle (possible in old/new medium size) or a Mini Rec Flap. This COVID needs to end so I can go try it all out at the store!


THAT so-black chevron gabrielle!  I regret not getting it... I was so fixed on getting it in the mixed metal chains and didn't want to pay the 'extra' for black hw.  This looks like the smallest size, from fall 2019?  How's it holding up?


----------



## immuchtoofly

I love my Gabrielle, I use it for everyday errands. And yes, it's in the small size from Fall 2019 
It's holding up great, actually. The chevron leather is still poofy and the bag hasn't lost its shape. Hopefully it's because of the way I stuff my bags with the tissue paper.


----------



## ashin121

jcshin said:


> My joy!  Love every single piece!


Lovvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lovelyhongbao

With some of the bags, try to put a little show


----------



## chicnfab

My humble Chanel pieces with the rest of the fam...
with my camellia o case and my newest addition 20s red mini rect in lambskin..Tc everyone!!


----------



## blu3kiss

Mariajorgensen said:


> Love the Tiffany blue jumbo! Was that the 20c?



You have 2 greys? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!


----------



## sococo

I haven’t bought a Chanel bag since 2014 and all my classic flaps are >9 years old (from 2011) when I put my foot down about price increases. I’ve always wanted a red Chanel bag but I’ve managed to hold out for this long! Anyway here is my small and likely to remain unchanged Chanel collection!


----------



## Joelene

sococo said:


> View attachment 4729905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t bought a Chanel bag since 2014 and all my classic flaps are >9 years old (from 2011) when I put my foot down about price increases. I’ve always wanted a red Chanel bag but I’ve managed to hold out for this long! Anyway here is my small and likely to remain unchanged Chanel collection!


Awesome classic collection. I remember seeing your YT video a while ago.


----------



## girlybride

sococo said:


> View attachment 4729905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t bought a Chanel bag since 2014 and all my classic flaps are >9 years old (from 2011) when I put my foot down about price increases. I’ve always wanted a red Chanel bag but I’ve managed to hold out for this long! Anyway here is my small and likely to remain unchanged Chanel collection!



An enviable collection of classics. Beautiful!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

sococo said:


> View attachment 4729905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t bought a Chanel bag since 2014 and all my classic flaps are >9 years old (from 2011) when I put my foot down about price increases. I’ve always wanted a red Chanel bag but I’ve managed to hold out for this long! Anyway here is my small and likely to remain unchanged Chanel collection!


Love your collection!!!!


----------



## LuxNewbie

Black Chesterfield Jumbo Flap 
Beige CF Medium Lambskin 
Dark Navy Mini Square Caviar 
Black Coin Purse Caviar 

I'm short of a tote and a pair of earrings that's out for cleaning but sadly they won't be able to share the stage with my beige CF as I just sold her today.


----------



## sococo

Joelene said:


> Awesome classic collection. I remember seeing your YT video a while ago.


Thanks so much! I hope that you enjoyed the video.



girlybride said:


> An enviable collection of classics. Beautiful!


Thanks!!!


Mariajorgensen said:


> Love your collection!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

My small but sparkly family.
19S Black iridescent caviar WOC with matching mini-O key pouch
Stingray small boy bag
Stingray medium wallet
Stingray agenda


----------



## MahaM

sococo said:


> View attachment 4729905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t bought a Chanel bag since 2014 and all my classic flaps are >9 years old (from 2011) when I put my foot down about price increases. I’ve always wanted a red Chanel bag but I’ve managed to hold out for this long! Anyway here is my small and likely to remain unchanged Chanel collection!


It’s a great collection...
Enjoy it!


----------



## Baikinman

Just a little collection.


----------



## Jdltcb

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cityivy

Jdltcb said:


> Thanks for letting me share!


How is the grey square mini holding up?


----------



## Jdltcb

cityivy said:


> How is the grey square mini holding up?


Really well!! It is such a pretty color. I have been waiting for a medium grey in caviar, but haven't had any luck in getting one. When this came out I jumped on it. It is super cute


----------



## chicnfab

Jdltcb said:


> Thanks for letting me share!


Love your gray!


----------



## Jdltcb

chicnfab said:


> Love your gray!


Thank you so much!


----------



## dbcelly

Jdltcb said:


> Thanks for letting me share!


Is that a lambskin reissue?!  So cool!


----------



## Tuned83

Baikinman said:


> Just a little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731695


Love all that purple and it's great you have no black bags...as yet . The Coco handle looks green??


----------



## Baikinman

The coco is blue. But dunno why the color faded and looks a bit green over time. Maybe I use it too often. It is very practical. I bought it in 2017.



Tuned83 said:


> Love all that purple and it's great you have no black bags...as yet . The Coco handle looks green??


----------



## Nadiazhang

Chanel Family of 4)


----------



## HelloSunshinez

After somewhat painful elimination procedure, these five bags are my final.


----------



## Mila.K

My small collection, but I am very happy with it. One day I would like to add a red mini, then I‘m done with Chanel ☺️


----------



## HappybytheC

Mila.K said:


> My small collection, but I am very happy with it. One day I would like to add a red mini, then I‘m done with Chsnel ☺️



Love your collection, the mix of colors is sublime , very chic!


----------



## einertia

HelloSunshinez said:


> After somewhat painful elimination procedure, these five bags are my final.



You basically own all of the iconic bags! None of these will ever go out of style.


----------



## einertia

immuchtoofly said:


> Hehe, my little Chanel family. Looking to expand it with either the Boy, 19 Flap, another Gabrielle (possible in old/new medium size) or a Mini Rec Flap. This COVID needs to end so I can go try it all out at the store!



Your all black gabby is simply divine


----------



## einertia

soccerzfan said:


> I was airing them out so decided to take a family pic.
> View attachment 4696450
> 
> I would like to add several m/l flaps and a square mini then I think I’m done.



this picture makes me drool more than a packet of skittles (and I’m pregnant, so that’s sayings a lot!)


----------



## Ruxby

My Chanel fambam


----------



## Destiny757

Mila.K said:


> My small collection, but I am very happy with it. One day I would like to add a red mini, then I‘m done with Chanel ☺️


This is the gorgeous collection and the red will be a great addition


----------



## kayem_

Hello, 
Thanks for your letting me share! Here's my current collection I have another one coming tomorrow! Can't wait to share it with you all.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My little family! Can’t wait to add a trendy cc


----------



## Maymyothu

My updated family photo, sold mini rectangular and med dark beige.


----------



## Pinkie*

Mjxxsyd said:


> My little family! Can’t wait to add a trendy cc


Wow, do you always store bags like this?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My Family Potrait in Black and White!


----------



## kayem_

Here's my updated collection! I returned my lambskin rectangle mini in black and replaced it with a Small CF in caviar before the price increase I am much happier with my choice


----------



## Mila.K

Maymyothu said:


> My updated family photo, sold mini rectangular and med dark beige.
> View attachment 4735290


Wow, love your reissues. I always wanted to add one to my collection, but after the priceincrease I decided to not.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Pinkie* said:


> Wow, do you always store bags like this?


I have lately, I used to have them in their dust bags  why?


----------



## Pinkie*

Mjxxsyd said:


> I have lately, I used to have them in their dust bags  why?


I am always throwing away packaging and maybe I shouldn't after seeing this


----------



## MahaM

Maymyothu said:


> My updated family photo, sold mini rectangular and med dark beige.
> View attachment 4735290


Lovely collection..


----------



## English1221

Lovely!


----------



## myccstory-

My vintage and modern Fam


----------



## Yedi80

The more colorful parts of my collection


----------



## raradarling

Panzanella said:


> Bank holidays here today so what better way to spend my day than checking/cleaning all my bags  Anyhow, this is my current Chanel family. Missing from the photo is my vintage small classic flap (black lambskin GHW) which is with Chanel for repair. Very happy with my current collection
> View attachment 3983983


Love your collection! Gorgeous Trendy! You’re lucky to find that colour!


----------



## Klaneckya

Yedi80 said:


> The more colorful parts of my collection
> View attachment 4736059


Hi, is this red classic from 20C?


----------



## Maymyothu

MahaM said:


> Lovely collection..


Thank you.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Maymyothu said:


> My updated family photo, sold mini rectangular and med dark beige.
> View attachment 4735290


Oh, your Reissue collection is desirable!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My Family Potrait in Black and White!



Your post made me reminisce on this elderly lady that used to live in my hometown- you'd never see her carry a full purse, but rather a shopping bag from Vuitton,Chanel, Hermes, whathaveyou with her wallet and other things in it. She was constantly being derided by the affluent set for being gauche, and yet she didn't care at all, cracking wise on them when they called her out on it. 

Well, when she passed away, her estate divulged in her obituary that she was the (quietly kept) heiress to a steel fortune overseas, and she was worth almost $1 billion- more than all of the affluent people in town combined!!!!!! Apparently, she would buy a luxury bag and keep it to collect, not to use...she preferred to use the paper shopper as her actual purse.

When I hit the big one, I might start doing it, too!


----------



## Litsa

Maymyothu said:


> My updated family photo, sold mini rectangular and med dark beige.
> View attachment 4735290


I love the grey one! Looking for it right now.


----------



## Roie55

Baikinman said:


> Just a little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731695


omg so much purple - i weep with joy


----------



## Maymyothu

Litsa said:


> I love the grey one! Looking for it right now.


Thank you, it is perfect Grey. Lucky I got it prior to crazy price increases.


----------



## Litsa

Maymyothu said:


> Thank you, it is perfect Grey. Lucky I got it prior to crazy price increases.


Did you find it in store? They’re all sold out now so trying to find it preloved if I can.


----------



## truelvoe

Here’s my Chanel et al. collection [emoji7] just bought the Trendy CC last Friday [emoji5] now I’m still waiting for a boy in nude


----------



## Maymyothu

Litsa said:


> Did you find it in store? They’re all sold out now so trying to find it preloved if I can.


Yes, lucky I was able to get one from the store, late 2019. Good luck hunting.


----------



## English1221

My humble collection. Planned to add a beige/red but now I’m turned off by the price increase.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

truelvoe said:


> Here’s my Chanel et al. collection [emoji7] just bought the Trendy CC last Friday [emoji5] now I’m still waiting for a boy in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737160



love your trendy!!!! Congratulations


----------



## truelvoe

Mjxxsyd said:


> love your trendy!!!! Congratulations



Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## Yedi80

Klaneckya said:


> Hi, is this red classic from 20C?


19B


----------



## Klaneckya

Yedi80 said:


> 19B


Thank you. I am trying to get 20 C red. Wondering if shade is similar.


----------



## Roz2019

I was going to get a classic m/l in black but no stock couple of weeks before price increase in November last year. Then I tried again in December and couldn’t resist the stunning grey saying to myself would get the black next summer. But I didn’t expect another price increase so soon and now it’s rather costly, so may be not.....but never say never....


----------



## Yedi80

Klaneckya said:


> Thank you. I am trying to get 20 C red. Wondering if shade is similar.


I actually had to go look at what color it was- my SA just texts me when he sees something missing from my collection.  I'm horrible with the details... I actually only just learned what those numbers and letters mean and I've been buying Chanel for 15 years.  I got really lucky with him because he knows what my style and taste.


----------



## cllb

LynnLuvsLux said:


> View attachment 4736021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage and modern Fam



That blue medium


----------



## cajhingle

chanel peace


----------



## CCNeroli

They are out for airing


----------



## TWNG

English1221 said:


> My humble collection. Planned to add a beige/red but now I’m turned off by the price increase.


love the vintage chevron lambskin CF


----------



## themeanreds

Updated family photo. I would love to add a Le Boy bag to my collection some day, and then my Chanel family will be complete


----------



## schaef179

Mrs Coco is the newest member of my little Chanel-family


----------



## blackcclover22

I clearly have a thing for black bags...


----------



## urmydestiny

My collection at this stage


----------



## Calibb883




----------



## English1221

blackcclover22 said:


> I clearly have a thing for black bags...


Love your WOC! Does it have the reissue chain?


----------



## blackcclover22

English1221 said:


> Love your WOC! Does it have the reissue chain?


Yes it does! It's my most used bag out of the four because it's so versatile, and the chain is shorter than regular wocs which is perfect because I'm only 5 feet tall.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

I obviously own too many blue, grey or black bags. I need variety. I’m missing the 20c navy flap in this pic...


----------



## English1221

blackcclover22 said:


> Yes it does! It's my most used bag out of the four because it's so versatile, and the chain is shorter than regular wocs which is perfect because I'm only 5 feet tall.


Wow! I didn’t know Chanel came out with it! I’ve been looking for this combo since forever! Opted for a Reissue camera case at last (I’m 5 foot 2).


----------



## cllb

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I obviously own too many blue, grey or black bags. I need variety. I’m missing the 20c navy flap in this pic...


. 
Can never have too much blue or grey. Mini from 18C or 18S is my unicorn


----------



## ElishaHK

CCNeroli said:


> They are out for airing


I love your collection!


----------



## porbulerias

Hi, sorry I just saw this post. I got it pre-loved so I don’t know what the color was called but it’s an 18xx series. Hope that helps!


----------



## skiptomylu

My small collection.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4744642


----------



## ashin121

skiptomylu said:


> View attachment 4744646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744642


Your bags are so unique! I love them!!!!


----------



## winks

skiptomylu said:


> View attachment 4744646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744642



ooohh I am still searching this khaki cuba flap bag


----------



## skiptomylu

ashin121 said:


> Your bags are so unique! I love them!!!!


thanks!!!!


----------



## Cclover2013

I’ve always admired photos in this thread and in this forum❤️❤️❤️ My current medium flap collection (Other Chanel styles not pictured) Thank you for letting me share


----------



## BB8

Decided to take out my Chanel bags and SLGs for a family portrait during this Shelter-in-Place.  I knew that as long as I got the classic bags that I wanted, everything else would just be icing on the cake and optional more than anything else.  I may or may not add another bag or two in the future, but it feels good to know I am essentially at Chanel purse peace, especially before the most recent crazy price increase hit.  Thanks for this platform to share.


----------



## LuxNewbie

Updated full collection. I obviously have a good mix of materials. Just not colours. Lol. Taking this picture actually made me wanna keep the beige flap I have been struggling so hard to sell.


----------



## Roz2019

Cclover2013 said:


> I’ve always admired photos in this thread and in this forum❤️❤️❤️ My current medium flap collection (Other Chanel styles not pictured) Thank you for letting me share


Stunning collection of all neutral colors and both black in shw and ghw too. If I have to pick just 2, definitely the grey and the classic black most likely in ghw. What about you? Are yours all in caviar and ever consider any lambskin in your colllection?


----------



## Cclover2013

Roz2019 said:


> Stunning collection of all neutral colors and both black in shw and ghw too. If I have to pick just 2, definitely the grey and the classic black most likely in ghw. What about you? Are yours all in caviar and ever consider any lambskin in your colllection?


Thank you for you kind words ❤️❤️ That’s tough lol If I had to narrow them down, I would say it’s a toss up between my black with gold, my 17b red or my beige Claire. The black with gold and the beige Clair were always my dream bags. The process of locating and purchasing 17b red will always be very memorable. Yes, they are all caviar❤️ I have considered getting lambskin, as I love the look of black lambskin with any tone of hardware but I honestly don’t think I would go for it. I do have one lambskin/calfskin in my collection, which is my small urban spirit backpack which fills that spot for me


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

Updated the family photo to include my new small Gabrielle.


----------



## ashin121

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Updated the family photo to include my new small Gabrielle.


Love all your unique pieces ❤


----------



## ashin121

LuxNewbie said:


> Updated full collection. I obviously have a good mix of materials. Just not colours. Lol. Taking this picture actually made me wanna keep the beige flap I have been struggling so hard to sell.


Love the beige!! Keep it!!!!!!


----------



## ashin121

BB8 said:


> Decided to take out my Chanel bags and SLGs for a family portrait during this Shelter-in-Place.  I knew that as long as I got the classic bags that I wanted, everything else would just be icing on the cake and optional more than anything else.  I may or may not add another bag or two in the future, but it feels good to know I am essentially at Chanel purse peace, especially before the most recent crazy price increase hit.  Thanks for this platform to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745086


Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## ashin121

Cclover2013 said:


> I’ve always admired photos in this thread and in this forum❤️❤️❤️ My current medium flap collection (Other Chanel styles not pictured) Thank you for letting me share


Wow!!! All the classics! Love it


----------



## Cclover2013

ashin121 said:


> Wow!!! All the classics! Love it


Thank you


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

ashin121 said:


> Love all your unique pieces ❤


Thank you!


----------



## LegacyFox

I guess I got a thing for black bags


----------



## raradarling

Hi all!

Here is my updated Chanel family. The last time I posted in this thread was 10 years ago I think! My collection is totally different now - only the Jumbo remains (as she was my first).

All that’s left on my list is the 2016 beige Chanel Trendy! Then I hope I will have Chanel peace. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lynnho

raradarling said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here is my updated Chanel family. The last time I posted in this thread was 10 years ago I think! My collection is totally different now - only the Jumbo remains (as she was my first).
> 
> All that’s left on my list is the 2016 beige Chanel Trendy! Then I hope I will have Chanel peace.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4748936


this looks so pretty! The purple one makes my heart melt


----------



## raradarling

lynnho said:


> this looks so pretty! The purple one makes my heart melt


Thank you! This colour has always been one of my faves - it's really amazing irl with the gold!


----------



## GloWW0rM

LuxNewbie said:


> Updated full collection. I obviously have a good mix of materials. Just not colours. Lol. Taking this picture actually made me wanna keep the beige flap I have been struggling so hard to sell.


Great family! How is your iridescent calfskin holding up? Is that a Sea Hit?


----------



## Venessa84

@topglamchic requested a Chanel family so here it is. I have 2 more pieces on my wishlist for this year and also wondering if I “need” a boy bag.


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4749415
> View attachment 4749416
> 
> @topglamchic requested a Chanel family so here it is. I have 2 more pieces on my wishlist for this year and also wondering if I “need” a boy bag.


Nice variety of colors and styles!


----------



## BB8

ashin121 said:


> Gorgeous collection!!


Thank you @ashin121 !


----------



## LuxNewbie

gigidob said:


> Great family! How is your iridescent calfskin holding up? Is that a Sea Hit?



It's a coco daily hobo. Not very well. If you look closely from the side, you can see lightened patches. The irridesent is still there though. Chesterfield is irridesent too but it's holding up way better.


----------



## Julierose

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4749415
> View attachment 4749416
> 
> @topglamchic requested a Chanel family so here it is. I have 2 more pieces on my wishlist for this year and also wondering if I “need” a boy bag.



Oh what a gorgeous family! I am melting over your blue trendy!! The color is stunning! Is the color very light? This is one of my favorite colors in Chanel!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4749415
> View attachment 4749416
> 
> @topglamchic requested a Chanel family so here it is. I have 2 more pieces on my wishlist for this year and also wondering if I “need” a boy bag.




Venessa84 you did it!!  Your collection has a wonderful variety of styles and colors.  Very well curated.  I love most, that you have a style for every occasion.  The deuville for the beach, the white vanity for a casual summer day, (and my favorite) the trendy's for a Sunday afternoon soiree!  I am indeed a fan.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> Nice variety of colors and styles!



Thank you BB8! 



Julierose said:


> Oh what a gorgeous family! I am melting over your blue trendy!! The color is stunning! Is the color very light? This is one of my favorite colors in Chanel!



Thank you!! The trendy is a pretty light blue. Pretty close to a Tiffany blue. It’s really a gorgeous shade in any light. 



topglamchic said:


> Venessa84 you did it!!  Your collection has a wonderful variety of styles and colors.  Very well curated.  I love most, that you have a style for every occasion.  The deuville for the beach, the white vanity for a casual summer day, (and my favorite) the trendy's for a Sunday afternoon soiree!  I am indeed a fan.  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you!! You inspired me! I’m a huge fan of color and variety so I’m trying to stay true to myself with my collection. I hope you find your perfect Trendy soon!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sharing my little family


----------



## ashin121

My updated family. Maybe looking to add a mini if it comes out in caviar but nothing really interests me right now. I'm at purse peace.


----------



## Naminami

Because of this pandemic, I don’t go anywhere to bring them. So sometime i sunbath them. Only have three. Classic black, boy black and woc black. Need mini someday 
Stay safe everyone and stay home


----------



## Jamforever

My updated family. Little miss vanity just joined the purse party


----------



## sydsunshine

Jamforever said:


> My updated family. Little miss vanity just joined the purse party


 That candy pink WOC, love it! Nice collection


----------



## milena09

Hello 

Got my girls out for airing and conditioning. Haven't been using most of them, just the BA, mini reissue and the woc; so was happy to see they are all in a good shape. I had previously had some issues with reissue losing its shape, because I was storing it standing up. It seem to be recovering now.


----------



## Amberlight

Mini collection of mine. Sold away chanel boy and jumbo previously. Left the minis... 
Now am looking to add in black caviar medium flap. Should I go for gold or silver hw? Any helps?


----------



## Naminami

milena09 said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my girls out for airing and conditioning. Haven't been using most of them, just the BA, mini reissue and the woc; so was happy to see they are all in a good shape. I had previously had some issues with reissue losing its shape, because I was storing it standing up. It seem to be recovering now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767725


 
gorgeous grey Jumbo! May i know what serial no. Of that?


----------



## Naminami

Amberlight said:


> Mini collection of mine. Sold away chanel boy and jumbo previously. Left the minis...
> Now am looking to add in black caviar medium flap. Should I go for gold or silver hw? Any helps?
> 
> View attachment 4767823



this mini city on my radar. Love it


----------



## M1182

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4749415
> View attachment 4749416
> 
> @topglamchic requested a Chanel family so here it is. I have 2 more pieces on my wishlist for this year and also wondering if I “need” a boy bag.


Beautiful Collection!


----------



## Venessa84

M1182 said:


> Beautiful Collection!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jamforever

Wondermuffin said:


> That candy pink WOC, love it! Nice collection


Aww thank you!


----------



## vivy_tran

ChanelLover888 said:


> Gonna add more pop of colours to my little Chanel collection!
> View attachment 4592162


Lovely collection. Which season is your red bag from? I’ve been looking for the perfect/true red bag.


----------



## vivy_tran

Cclover2013 said:


> I’ve always admired photos in this thread and in this forum❤❤❤ My current medium flap collection (Other Chanel styles not pictured) Thank you for letting me share


Lovely collection. Which season is your red bag? 19b?


----------



## Leejah

My updated collection . . Think I might need to venture away from flap bags but I love them so  Thanks for letting me share and stay safe everyone !


----------



## sparklywacky

Leejah said:


> My updated collection collection . . Think I might need to venture away from flap bags but I love them so  Thanks for letting me share and stay safe everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4799970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799973


Love your So Black bags!


----------



## Leejah

sparklywacky said:


> Love your So Black bags!


Thank u  Really tempted to get the 20A so black mini but I’m supposed to be on ban island


----------



## LegacyFox

I may need some color to add onto my collection


----------



## Leejah

LegacyFox said:


> I may need some color to add onto my collection
> 
> View attachment 4800023


I love your greys and blacks


----------



## LegacyFox

Leejah said:


> I love your greys and blacks


Thank you! Every time I want to venture out to get something with color, I end up with neutrals instead.  Lol


----------



## Leejah

LegacyFox said:


> Thank you! Every time I want to venture out to get something with color, I end up with neutrals instead.  Lol


Hahaha, I COMPLETELY understand. If it works for you that’s all that matters  Chanel is to expensive to have colorful items just sitting in the closet.


----------



## cllb

Leejah said:


> My updated collection . . Think I might need to venture away from flap bags but I love them so  Thanks for letting me share and stay safe everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4799970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799973


Is that the 20A gold reissue? I’m loving this bag and really want to get one but I’m worried about the leather being metallic. How does the leather seem to you?


----------



## Venessa84

Leejah said:


> My updated collection . . Think I might need to venture away from flap bags but I love them so  Thanks for letting me share and stay safe everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4799970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799973



If you love the flap then keep on with them as they’re all gorgeous! You have a great collection!!



LegacyFox said:


> I may need some color to add onto my collection
> 
> View attachment 4800023



Loving how neutral your collection is. Color is fun too when you want to change it up.


----------



## Leejah

cllb said:


> Is that the 20A gold reissue? I’m loving this bag and really want to get one but I’m worried about the leather being metallic. How does the leather seem to you?


It is a 20 A gold reissue. I love it so far! The leather feels great and I hope it wears well, this is my first metallic so fingers crossed. I would say the leather is sturdy and does not feel as soft as lambskin but definitely softer then caviar.


----------



## heytheredelilah

My updated Chanel handbag collection.  I’m done collecting Chanel for now!  My favorites are my statement flaps!  The purple one looks like a medium flap in the photo but it is actually the east west flap.


----------



## Venessa84

heytheredelilah said:


> My updated Chanel handbag collection.  I’m done collecting Chanel for now!  My favorites are my statement flaps!  The purple one looks like a medium flap in the photo but it is actually the east west flap.
> View attachment 4800948



love that purple East/ west flap...great collection!!


----------



## BB8

heytheredelilah said:


> My updated Chanel handbag collection.  I’m done collecting Chanel for now!  My favorites are my statement flaps!  The purple one looks like a medium flap in the photo but it is actually the east west flap.
> View attachment 4800948


I love your blue mini reissue!


----------



## heytheredelilah

Venessa84 said:


> love that purple East/ west flap...great collection!!


Thank you!   I like the pop of color and purple is a pretty neutral color for me!  That and it costs way less than a classic m/l flap.  I think it is totally worth it!


----------



## heytheredelilah

BB8 said:


> I love your blue mini reissue!


Thank you!  I love the navy blue color also!


----------



## LV_4ever

heytheredelilah said:


> My updated Chanel handbag collection.  I’m done collecting Chanel for now!  My favorites are my statement flaps!  The purple one looks like a medium flap in the photo but it is actually the east west flap.
> View attachment 4800948


Beautiful! Love them all. I also love my statement flap, definitely underrated and such a great bag.


----------



## MahaM

LegacyFox said:


> I may need some color to add onto my collection
> 
> View attachment 4800023


Items in your collection were carefully selected. I love it!


----------



## mcmc

heytheredelilah said:


> My updated Chanel handbag collection.  I’m done collecting Chanel for now!  My favorites are my statement flaps!  The purple one looks like a medium flap in the photo but it is actually the east west flap.
> View attachment 4800948



luv luv luv your collection!    
is the blue reissue a 224, and the black one a mini reissue?


----------



## heytheredelilah

mcmc said:


> luv luv luv your collection!
> is the blue reissue a 224, and the black one a mini reissue?


Thank you!  They are both mini reissues.


----------



## LVCH4ever

My CHANEL Bag Collection


----------



## Venessa84

LVCH4ever said:


> My CHANEL Bag Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807094
> View attachment 4807100



Oh my that green classic is just perfection...and I’m really loving those lucky charms reissues. Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Littlemisskitten

Most of my collection. Missing my small boy, a classic flap and mini rectangular. I want to add a tweed, a small 19 and another mini square. I should be good after that. Hopefully.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Updated the family photo to include my new small Gabrielle.


Oooo she prettty


----------



## FashionForwardChick

CCNeroli said:


> They are out for airing


Do you condition or put anything on them?


----------



## Mom30raps

Sharing my collection.


----------



## vivy_tran

Mom30raps said:


> Sharing my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4811699


Lovely collection! Which season is the gray and the red?


----------



## Mom30raps

vivy_tran said:


> Lovely collection! Which season is the gray and the red?


Both 19B.


----------



## vivy_tran

Mom30raps said:


> Both 19B.


So beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paris54531

My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set


----------



## MishaJanuary

skiptomylu said:


> View attachment 4744646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744642


I lve your collection. You have some very special bags!


----------



## Tykhe

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> 
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515


ohhh I LOVE your storage boxes? Where did you get them? I need the ones that hold the chains up off my bags.


----------



## sparklywacky

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> 
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515


Love your collection!

Please do share where these acrylic boxes are from!


----------



## vivy_tran

Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share 

Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)


----------



## paris54531

Thank you!! @*Tykhe @sparklywacky *they are from luxury bag display  email them the dimensions of your bag and the total amount you plan to purchase and they will not only help you figure out which sizes to get but likely can give you a small deal as well! 









						Best Designer Handbag Storage Solution-Luxury Bag Display
					

The best storage solution for your designer leather handbags and purses. We specialize in premium storage cases for classic handbags like Hermes Birkin, Hermes Kelly and Chanel Classic Flap. Our patented design allows for a convenient and proper storage, display, and organization of your handbag...



					luxurybagdisplay.com


----------



## Destiny757

vivy_tran said:


> Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> 20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
> 20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)
> 
> View attachment 4816215



Perfect collection! Good variety!!!


----------



## Stratford

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> 
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515


Where did you get those clear boxes? Also I am curious how you have hung the chain straps. I am guessing you did that to keep them from leaving marks on the bags as they are stored in the clear box. Do you feel the leather breathes well in the clear boxes? Thank you!!


----------



## Mosman

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> Where you got this clear bag boxes ???
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515


----------



## Mosman

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> Hi may I ask where you bought those clear boxes????
> 
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515


----------



## XCCX

vivy_tran said:


> Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> 20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
> 20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)
> 
> View attachment 4816215


OMG!!!

Stunning!!!!!!

These are absolutely my favorite colors and this looks similar (the colors) to what I have in my collection. I need to update and post the portrait soon


----------



## paris54531

Stratford said:


> Where did you get those clear boxes? Also I am curious how you have hung the chain straps. I am guessing you did that to keep them from leaving marks on the bags as they are stored in the clear box. Do you feel the leather breathes well in the clear boxes? Thank you!!



They are from luxury bag display! All of their classic flap boxes have hooks for the strap included. And all of the boxes have vents on the sides so they can breathe.


----------



## jjjteam

Thanks for letting me share my small chanel  family


----------



## elenachoe

vivy_tran said:


> Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> 20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
> 20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)
> 
> View attachment 4816215



wow You have the dream collection really!!!! perfect!  totally!! so beautiful!!!!!!!wowwow!
i see you have 2 med/large size ! so is this your fav size? i am between mid/large or jumbo

i do feel sensitive about heavy chains i really dont like it so i  m towards to m/l though


----------



## katg519

Here’s my little collection:
(top left to right)
- Bubble Quilt
- Small 19 Flap
- 227 2.55 Reissue
(bottom left to right)
- Caviar WOC
- Old Medium Boy
- So black classic mini rectangle


----------



## vivy_tran

elenachoe said:


> wow You have the dream collection really!!!! perfect!  totally!! so beautiful!!!!!!!wowwow!
> i see you have 2 med/large size ! so is this your fav size? i am between mid/large or jumbo
> 
> i do feel sensitive about heavy chains i really dont like it so i  m towards to m/l though


Thank you! I think I’m in between small and med/large now. I got the jumbo last fall because I felt like the med/large was too small for me at the time. I could only fit a full-size wallet, keys, and 1-2 more items, which was less than what I normally bring. I got the jumbo because I wanted more space and variety in my collection. I only had the black at the time, so I figured I should go for a beige color. The Beige Clair jumbo looked so lux in gold, so I ended up getting it. It is a little heavy, so I try to not pack too much. I like the option of having extra space, so I don’t need to spend too much time trying to squeeze and fit items in my bag . Since then, I got a compact wallet, so I could fit more/different items with same amount of space. You should definitely get based on your lifestyle and preference.


----------



## elenachoe

elenachoe said:


> wow You have the dream collection really!!!! i totally!! so beautiful!!!!!!!wowwow!





vivy_tran said:


> Thank you! I think I’m in between small and med/large now. I got the jumbo last fall because I felt like the med/large was too small for me at the time. I could only fit a full-size wallet, keys, and 1-2 more items, which was less than what I normally bring. I got the jumbo because I wanted more space and variety in my collection. I only had the black at the time, so I figured I should go for a beige color. The Beige Clair jumbo looked so lux in gold, so I ended up getting it. It is a little heavy, so I try to not pack too much. I like the option of having extra space, so I don’t need to spend too much time trying to squeeze and fit items in my bag . Since then, I got a compact wallet, so I could fit more/different items with same amount of space. You should definitely get based on your lifestyle and preference.




thanks for your reply! Yes!  That beige+ghw in jumbo looks gloriously beautiful really .

I see you use small & medim more now! I do use compact wallet as well and usually what fits in marmont camera bag small - is enough for me! (Compact card holder, key cles,1 lippie, small handcream, and cell phone. )   Thank you~!


----------



## Henelalee

My black family


----------



## Henelalee

another some other cousins


----------



## elenachoe

Henelalee said:


> another some other cousins
> 
> View attachment 4823035


black and navy are medium or  jumbo? beautiful


----------



## Henelalee

elenachoe said:


> black and navy are medium or  jumbo? beautiful


the navy is medium and black is jumbo size


----------



## elenachoe

elenachoe said:


> black and navy are medium or  jumbo? beautiful




oh i see! which size do you like more? i am in between!


----------



## Henelalee

elenachoe said:


> oh i see! which size do you like more? i am in between!


Before the jumbo, I always wanted to get the jumbo to complete my classic family. But after having it and using it for some times, I feel like sticking with the medium(s) more. Because : My body frame is 5.2", jumbo will be slight big on me, even tho I don't mind big bag, I love big bags . Secondly, the jumbo is quite heavy to carry. I took it with me for one vacation getaway in winter, and always had my bf( aka husband now) carrying it for me =))) Because the bag was freaking heavy to me along side with winter coat, gloves, etc.


----------



## elenachoe

Henelalee said:


> Before the jumbo, I always wanted to get the jumbo to complete my classic family. But after having it and using it for some times, I feel like sticking with the medium(s) more. Because : My body frame is 5.2", jumbo will be slight big on me, even tho I don't mind big bag, I love big bags . Secondly, the jumbo is quite heavy to carry. I took it with me for one vacation getaway in winter, and always had my bf( aka husband now) carrying it for me =))) Because the bag was freaking heavy to me along side with winter coat, gloves, etc.




oh thats really great to know i am also 5'2 . not skinny petite size at all ,but yea. i was thinkin about jumbo but after reading many reviews i was  hesistant to decide which one.  i like how fits much more in jumbo but  i have very sensitive shoulder , hate bags that makes me shoulder hurt..   !! ~^^


----------



## missconvy

Henelalee said:


> My black family
> 
> View attachment 4823034


Can you tell me more about the bag on the right? It’s lovely.


----------



## lindaphan

Love all your collections! They’re so beautiful.
Here is mine.  I sold my jumbo, 2 old medium boys, and a WOC.  I’m not sure what should be adding.


----------



## Kimmytherat

lindaphan said:


> Love all your collections! They’re so beautiful.
> Here is mine.  I sold my jumbo, 2 old medium boys, and a WOC.  I’m not sure what should be adding.
> View attachment 4823280


 
Lovely collection! That grey is beautiful, from which collection is it from?


----------



## lindaphan

Kimmytherat said:


> Lovely collection! That grey is beautiful, from which collection is it from?


Thanks!  
The grey classic flap is from 20C


----------



## HappybytheC

lindaphan said:


> Love all your collections! They’re so beautiful.
> Here is mine.  I sold my jumbo, 2 old medium boys, and a WOC.  I’m not sure what should be adding.
> View attachment 4823280


Beautiful family! The beige on the left, what collection is that? It’s gorgeous !


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lindaphan said:


> Love all your collections! They’re so beautiful.
> Here is mine.  I sold my jumbo, 2 old medium boys, and a WOC.  I’m not sure what should be adding.
> View attachment 4823280


Love your collection!!!! thoughts of the trendy ??  So considering adding it to my collection but I'm bit hesitant so I need someone to push me hah!


----------



## lindaphan

HappybytheC said:


> Beautiful family! The beige on the left, what collection is that? It’s gorgeous !


Thanks HappybytheC!  The small beige is from 19B


----------



## lindaphan

Mjxxsyd said:


> Love your collection!!!! thoughts of the trendy ??  So considering adding it to my collection but I'm bit hesitant so I need someone to push me hah!


Thank you!  I love classic flaps, but if I have to keep only one it would be my Trendy CC


----------



## lindaphan

milena09 said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my girls out for airing and conditioning. Haven't been using most of them, just the BA, mini reissue and the woc; so was happy to see they are all in a good shape. I had previously had some issues with reissue losing its shape, because I was storing it standing up. It seem to be recovering now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767725


Hi Milena09,
Is your business affinity size medium?  How does it hold up?  I am thinking of adding it or the coco handle in burgundy.  Can’t decide which one!!!???


----------



## Saaski

lindaphan said:


> Thanks!
> The grey classic flap is from 20C


It really is a beautiful grey!


----------



## milena09

lindaphan said:


> Hi Milena09,
> Is your business affinity size medium?  How does it hold up?  I am thinking of adding it or the coco handle in burgundy.  Can’t decide which one!!!???


Hi Lindaphan . I imagine it's a difficult decision to make a choice between a Coco handle and a BA if you love them both. Not sure what to suggest... I'd probably want them both  Especially in burgundy - I saw some pictures here on the forum, and the BA in burgundy is absolutely gorgeous.

I bought mine last July - it's a medium size with light gold hardware. I didn't use it much during the winter, but it's one of my favourite casual bags during warmer months last and this year. Especially during the lockdown, when I only needed to pop out to a local shop - easy to have it crossbody, it's light and fits all the essentials.

Mine is holding up quite well. I'm attaching few pictures - the lighting is not optimal, but I hope you can still see the current condition of the leather.


----------



## lindaphan

milena09 said:


> Hi Lindaphan . I imagine it's a difficult decision to make a choice between a Coco handle and a BA if you love them both. Not sure what to suggest... I'd probably want them both  Especially in burgundy - I saw some pictures here on the forum, and the BA in burgundy is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I bought mine last July - it's a medium size with light gold hardware. I didn't use it much during the winter, but it's one of my favourite casual bags during warmer months last and this year. Especially during the lockdown, when I only needed to pop out to a local shop - easy to have it crossbody, it's light and fits all the essentials.
> 
> Mine is holding up quite well. I'm attaching few pictures - the lighting is not optimal, but I hope you can still see the current condition of the leather.
> View attachment 4823718
> View attachment 4823719
> View attachment 4823720


Lovely!  Thanks so much for your info Melina09!


----------



## Henelalee

missconvy said:


> Can you tell me more about the bag on the right? It’s lovely.


That one is called the double waist chain bag with detachable chain and goat leather. I love that leather, super super scratch resistant and shinny under the sun. it hardly needed to condition or anything kind of baby care


----------



## fashunista9

My little family! Recently added a mini tweed to the collection. Haven't bought anything from Chanel in 5 years...I think I need to add some different fabrics like denim, pvc or fur of some sort.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lindaphan said:


> Thank you!  I love classic flaps, but if I have to keep only one it would be my Trendy CC


I’m just worried with the storing and sagging corners. Is this something you have experienced ? how do you store it to avoid this to happen?

Appreciate your input so much xo


----------



## Mom30raps

tinaxx said:


> My little family! Recently added a mini tweed to the collection. Haven't bought anything from Chanel in 5 years...I think I need to add some different fabrics like denim, pvc or fur of some sort.
> 
> View attachment 4823901
> View attachment 4823902


Oh! That burgundy is to die for. May I ask which season is that from?


----------



## lindaphan

Mjxxsyd said:


> I’m just worried with the storing and sagging corners. Is this something you have experienced ? how do you store it to avoid this to happen?
> 
> Appreciate your input so much xo


I store my trendy up right in the dust bag with Samorga organizer inside.  I had it almost 2 years and it shows no major sagging at all, Mjxxsyd

Here is the link for the organizer:



			(3-171/ CHA-Trendy-CC-S) Bag Organizer for CHA Trendy CC Small 25cm size – A set of 2 – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer


----------



## fashunista9

Mom30raps said:


> Oh! That burgundy is to die for. May I ask which season is that from?



It is from 2015. I got in in August, so I think it was prefall?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

This thread is the best thing ever! I love looking at everyone’s beautiful collection!! Thank you for letting me live vicariously through you all


----------



## Ines77

My mini Chanel family


----------



## XCCX

I posted here before but came back for some updated family portraits


----------



## smiley03

Picture day for this reissue family! ❤


----------



## XCCX

Ines77 said:


> My mini Chanel family
> 
> View attachment 4836545


Beautiful classic family! You only need the Gabrielle and you’ll have your own “set of 4 mini bags”


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> I posted here before but came back for some updated family portraits
> 
> View attachment 4841137
> View attachment 4841138
> View attachment 4841139
> View attachment 4841140
> View attachment 4841141
> View attachment 4841142


Awesome ❤️


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My classic family ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

lindaphan said:


> Love all your collections! They’re so beautiful.
> Here is mine.  I sold my jumbo, 2 old medium boys, and a WOC.  I’m not sure what should be adding.
> View attachment 4823280


Your gray is soooo lovely!!!!


----------



## Klaneckya

RataDrawitra said:


> My classic family ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4842195


Hi, is this 20c red?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Klaneckya said:


> Hi, is this 20c red?


Hi 18B


----------



## Comfortably Numb

RataDrawitra said:


> Hi 18B



_Off topic, mods please allow. I will not post further on this. In regard to the thread that was just closed, there is something I wanted to share before it did._

Wow. There is a lot of anger to unpack here. 

I think that everyone responding to your tirades has been more than gentle and attempting to be helpful; not even close to bullying you. The fact that you become so defensive so quickly, to those trying to help, is 1. not going to help you (though it's not even clear why you post beyond just venting, and always assuming the worst of people/brands/SAs/etc), and 2. counterproductive to the good relationships we try to foster here. I would not be surprised if you called me a bully with this post.

You may speak a different first language; in fact, many of us here do, but *kindness and tone transcend that language barrier.* My intent is to help you see that in a non-confrontational way. Best wishes.


----------



## Tuned83

Comfortably Numb said:


> _Off topic, mods please allow. I will not post further on this. In regard to the thread that was just closed, there is something I wanted to share before it did._
> 
> Wow. There is a lot of anger to unpack here.
> 
> I think that everyone responding to your tirades has been more than gentle and attempting to be helpful; not even close to bullying you. The fact that you become so defensive so quickly, to those trying to help, is 1. not going to help you (though it's not even clear why you post beyond just venting, and always assuming the worst of people/brands/SAs/etc), and 2. counterproductive to the good relationships we try to foster here. I would not be surprised if you called me a bully with this post.
> 
> You may speak a different first language; in fact, many of us here do, but *kindness and tone transcend that language barrier.* My intent is to help you see that in a non-confrontational way. Best wishes.



Use the ignore button. It has served me well on tpf Xx


----------



## 88kg__

smiley03 said:


> Picture day for this reissue family! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841206



I love this pic a lot. Great collection you have!


----------



## smiley03

88kg__ said:


> I love this pic a lot. Great collection you have!


Thank you for the kind words!  The reissue is definitely my favorite Chanel bag.


----------



## 88kg__

XCCX said:


> I posted here before but came back for some updated family portraits
> 
> View attachment 4841137
> View attachment 4841138
> View attachment 4841139
> View attachment 4841140
> View attachment 4841141
> View attachment 4841142



Wow. Wow. Wow. What a collection you have!


----------



## 88kg__

smiley03 said:


> Thank you for the kind words!  The reissue is definitely my favorite Chanel bag.



At first I didn't like the reissue. When I went to look at it in the store, I was in love with how soft the leather was plus how low profile it is. Without thinking twice, I bought the bag. I still haven't used it. But I do plan to buy other colours hehe  Thank you for sharing your collection


----------



## XCCX

88kg__ said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow. What a collection you have!


Thank you so much for commenting  I love each and every item


----------



## 88kg__

XCCX said:


> Thank you so much for commenting  I love each and every item



I love it too and it's not even mine hahaha


----------



## XCCX

88kg__ said:


> I love it too and it's not even mine hahaha


You are so sweet!


----------



## smiley03

88kg__ said:


> At first I didn't like the reissue. When I went to look at it in the store, I was in love with how soft the leather was plus how low profile it is. Without thinking twice, I bought the bag. I still haven't used it. But I do plan to buy other colours hehe  Thank you for sharing your collection


I'm happy to hear that you gave the reissue a second-chance and that you ended up purchasing this bag! Don't worry about not having had the opportunity to use it yet. This bag is a _forever bag _and there will be plenty time in the future to enjoy. Congratulations on your new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## clara924

My Chanel family portrait


----------



## CrazyCool01

clara924 said:


> My Chanel family portrait
> View attachment 4858563


Refreshing collection ❤️Soothing to eyes


----------



## smiley03

clara924 said:


> My Chanel family portrait
> View attachment 4858563


Beautiful collection and gorgeous view!


----------



## CPA

My coco handle fam...


----------



## ItsPurseonal

CPA said:


> My coco handle fam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858685



Wow that’s quite the collection!! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Frillylily

CPA said:


> My coco handle fam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858685


My kinda gal! Like a particular style and run with it!


----------



## jjjteam

CPA said:


> My coco handle fam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858685


WOW.. Impressive collection..
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CPA

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Wow that’s quite the collection!! Do you have a favorite?


Black on black chevron,  also pink chevron.


----------



## CPA

Frillylily said:


> My kinda gal! Like a particular style and run with it!


Thanks, I just added the yellow.


----------



## tpm1224

My small Chanel family for now.  The lighting is really bad but here they are:

Small black 19 bag
Black M/L classic flap bag (caviar)
20B burgundy jumbo with shw
20B dark red lambskin mini with shw
So black chevron mini 2.55 bag
Large black 2.55 bag with ruthenium hardware

On my wishlist is a navy/blue classic or 2.55 bag.  And some sort of neutral bag as well for spring/summer. Once I find those I feel I should be at purse peace.


----------



## heytheredelilah

CPA said:


> Thanks, I just added the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859879


I love the yellow!  Such a happy and fun color.


----------



## heytheredelilah

tpm1224 said:


> My small Chanel family for now.  The lighting is really bad but here they are:
> 
> Small black 19 bag
> Black M/L classic flap bag (caviar)
> 20B burgundy jumbo with shw
> 20B dark red lambskin mini with shw
> So black chevron mini 2.55 bag
> Large black 2.55 bag with ruthenium hardware
> 
> On my wishlist is a navy/blue classic or 2.55 bag.  And some sort of neutral bag as well for spring/summer. Once I find those I feel I should be at purse peace.
> 
> View attachment 4860387


Ooo I totally understand about the navy blue!


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> 20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
> 20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)
> 
> View attachment 4816215


Do you know what the shade of pink for 21c?


----------



## Ngankimle

paris54531 said:


> My current collection. Looking to sell my small statement flap, if anyone is interested please DM me for more info! Comes with full set
> 
> View attachment 4814512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814515





Sylly said:


> What a beautiful collection!


may I know what series is your beige/taupe reissue? Thanks


----------



## Ngankimle

October 2020 family portrait Thanks for letting us share. I enjoy looking at everyone's collection. From left to right: 20a mini coco handle (bubblegum pink), 20b seasonal flap bag, 
20s small medium flap (barbie pink).


----------



## vivy_tran

This picture is taken from IG, but the 21c light pink is supposed to be in the same color as the vanity. I don’t have any other pictures yet as 21c is expected to be released sometime in November.



Ngankimle said:


> Do you know what the shade of pink for 21c?


----------



## vivy_tran

Ngankimle said:


> October 2020 family portrait Thanks for letting us share. I enjoy looking at everyone's collection. From left to right: 20a mini coco handle (bubblegum pink), 20b seasonal flap bag,
> 20s small medium flap (barbie pink).


Absolutely love your 20s pink! It’s in a perfect size for the color. It was 3rd on my wish list (after the 20s white and red)


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> Absolutely love your 20s pink! It’s in a perfect size for the color. It was 3rd on my wish list (after the 20s white and red)


Thank you. However I struggle coming up with outfits to go with it. Any ideas? I'd appreciate it


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> This picture is taken from IG, but the 21c light pink is supposed to be in the same color as the vanity. I don’t have any other pictures yet as 21c is expected to be released sometime in November.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867302


Thanks. I was hoping for a slight darker shade of pink like from the 19s


----------



## Jennayy4

My current collection:
Medallion tote, Deauville tote, seasonal flap, mini rectangular, Coco handle, Lucky Charm WOC, Vanity Case, and python bucket bag


----------



## elenachoe

Only two for now


----------



## bella_vita

Updated family shot as of October 2020!

Vintage XL CC tote
GST
Jumbo caviar classic flap (black)
226 caviar Reissue (beige)
Vintage lambskin square mini flap
Lambskin WOC (black)
Lambskin Trendy WOC (Red)


----------



## smiley03

bella_vita said:


> Updated family shot as of October 2020!
> 
> Vintage XL CC tote
> GST
> Jumbo caviar classic flap (black)
> 226 caviar Reissue (beige)
> Vintage lambskin square mini flap
> Lambskin WOC (black)
> Lambskin Trendy WOC (Red)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870878


Great collection!  LOVE that beige reissue!


----------



## skiptomylu

Hello all,

Updated family portrait


----------



## vivy_tran

Ngankimle said:


> October 2020 family portrait Thanks for letting us share. I enjoy looking at everyone's collection. From left to right: 20a mini coco handle (bubblegum pink), 20b seasonal flap bag,
> 20s small medium flap (barbie pink).


After not being able to get small 20s Barbie pink out of my mind and seeing how CUTE you Barbie pink bag is, I took the plunge and ordered one! What types of outfits are you styling with this bag? I’m thinking white dress with jean jacket and maybe beige/neutral outfits since this is a bright color..


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> After not being able to get small 20s Barbie pink out of my mind and seeing how CUTE you Barbie pink bag is, I took the plunge and ordered one! What types of outfits are you styling with this bag? I’m thinking white dress with jean jacket and maybe beige/neutral outfits since this is a bright color..


Congrats! When will you get your bag and what size did you order? You know, this type of pink also goes well with shades of greys. You could still pull off wearing this bag in the fall with grey shinny pants with an ivory sweater/cardigan.


----------



## vivy_tran

Ngankimle said:


> Congrats! When will you get your bag and what size did you order? You know, this type of pink also goes well with shades of greys. You could still pull off wearing this bag in the fall with grey shinny pants with an ivory sweater/cardigan.


I ordered small size! We’re bag twins hehe. Thanks for your suggestions. I ordered it today, it should come in a few days.


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> I ordered small size! We’re bag twins hehe. Thanks for your suggestions. I ordered it today, it should come in a few days.


 Share your modshots photos here once you get it.


----------



## libracass

LV_4ever said:


> Beautiful! Love them all. I also love my statement flap, definitely underrated and such a great bag.


is your statement holding up well? whats the wear and tear like? lots of negative reviews on its material (it’s so much cheaper than CF)


----------



## LV_4ever

libracass said:


> is your statement holding up well? whats the wear and tear like? lots of negative reviews on its material (it’s so much cheaper than CF)


It is much cheaper than the CF. So it likewise doesn’t feel like a CF. But it looks soooo good. Mine is holding up well, but I don’t use any Chanel as an everyday bag except my gst. My statement is navy and still looks great.


----------



## libracass

LV_4ever said:


> It is much cheaper than the CF. So it likewise doesn’t feel like a CF. But it looks soooo good. Mine is holding up well, but I don’t use any Chanel as an everyday bag except my gst. My statement is navy and still looks great.


im about to purchase my first ever chanel bag tomorrow from Carousell trading face to face!!  and it is the small statement flap black ghw! it’s in nearly new preloved condition but im scared of getting a fake one so i basically spent the day online looking at the differences between auth and rep. wish me luck


----------



## bella_vita

smiley03 said:


> Great collection!  LOVE that beige reissue!



Thank you!! It’s such a versatile bag! I got that one on my honeymoon a few years back


----------



## Marlee

I took a new family portrait including my recently added 19 WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4875087
> 
> 
> I took a new family portrait including my recently added 19 WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


Beautiful collection!


----------



## NY-LON

My family portrait. I did a cull of bags and costume jewellery back in 2018 and stupidly got rid of two classic timeless clutches, a small 2.55 and a Union Jack bag from the 2007 MDA Paris-London collection. The wishlist for 2021 is a small 2.55 in black with SHW and a jacket (new or preloved). My SA is now on maternity leave for a year so I am going to spend that time on ban island


----------



## Ngankimle

NY-LON said:


> My family portrait. I did a cull of bags and costume jewellery back in 2018 and stupidly got rid of two classic timeless clutches, a small 2.55 and a Union Jack bag from the 2007 MDA Paris-London collection. The wishlist for 2021 is a small 2.55 in black with SHW and a jacket (new or preloved). My SA is now on maternity leave for a year so I am going to spend that time on ban island
> 
> View attachment 4875154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875159


I like that you collect a little bit of everything.


----------



## StylishMD

Just a few of my bags. One day I’ll get them ALL out for a picture


----------



## enensweety

Updated with my newest addition, coco handle❤️


----------



## enensweety

My small collection of vintage and new earrings


----------



## enensweety

And lastly, shoes. I have others on rotation, but these are my favorites. Thank you for letting me share ❤


----------



## Volvomom

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4875087
> 
> 
> I took a new family portrait including my recently added 19 WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


OMG......

What a stunning collection.    Gorgeous colors


----------



## Volvomom

smiley03 said:


> Picture day for this reissue family! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4841206


I love your collection.    I love this post..... I can drool.


----------



## vivy_tran

vivy_tran said:


> Just got my feet wet for the first time with Chanel last April. Almost a year and a half later, I’m 4 classic flaps in. I should be on ban island, but I think my collection is complete. Maybe 1 more (looking for a small pink caviar classic flap.. which I hear is coming out for 21C?..) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Med/Large Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar with GHW (28 series)
> 20S White Small Caviar with LGHW (30 series)
> 20S Red Med/Large Lambskin with LGHW (29 series)
> 
> View attachment 4816215


My Barbie Pink bag arrived today. Top row is beige clair and black from permanent collection. Bottom row is from 20s collection.


----------



## smiley03

Volvomom said:


> I love your collection.    I love this post..... I can drool.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Marlee

Volvomom said:


> OMG......
> 
> What a stunning collection.    Gorgeous colors



Thank you so much!


----------



## Allthesmallthings

vivy_tran said:


> My Barbie Pink bag arrived today. Top row is beige clair and black from permanent collection. Bottom row is from 20s collection.
> 
> View attachment 4878500


I love that you've built your collection doing different color classic flaps. I wish I had taken this approach when the classic flaps were at a lower price point!!


----------



## Ngankimle

vivy_tran said:


> My Barbie Pink bag arrived today. Top row is beige clair and black from permanent collection. Bottom row is from 20s collection.
> 
> View attachment 4878500


Can we get modshots of you wearing each bags?


----------



## Egel

Allthesmallthings said:


> I love that you've built your collection doing different color classic flaps. I wish I had taken this approach when the classic flaps were at a lower price point!!


Please don't go there. We've all should have known better 15 years ago  

Going to buy my dream bag for € 6.050 without batting an eye. This because me saying the bag is to expensive and pricehikes since it was € 2.000 won't make the desire any less. It's so hard not to be sour about the very, very, very expensive lesson.


----------



## Annlovebag

My current Chanel collection


----------



## HappybytheC

My collection at the the moment, new additions coming soon! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LouisV76

my pink ones


----------



## vscalvini

elenachoe said:


> Only two for now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870399


really love the camera bagggg!!!


----------



## elenachoe

vscalvini said:


> really love the camera bagggg!!!



Thank you!! It is so cute! Same size as ysl mini lou camera bag~!


----------



## Wijaya Wong

My little happy family 

could hv been larger but i sold some of my chanel like my gst, pst, medium flap, and my reissue 226. I really regret selling my reissue 226 

Currently hunting for soft pink / iridescent pink medium flap. *fingercross


----------



## J_L33

crepuscule13 said:


> My small but vivid collection
> 
> View attachment 4682951



I love your nude reissue with the charms!

I wish Chanel would bring it back. Was it limited edition? I remember seeing that it was first introduced in 2016 but they came out with it in other seasons as well.


----------



## ms.amaya

My little family with a new black caviar WOC on the way! I've only started recently but I'll probably stop soon  Maybe a trendy cc or business affinity, then ban island.


----------



## FairGrape

Love everything here!! Here is my little family! In love with each and every single piece ❤️ Posting after a long time, but thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## HappybytheC

FairGrape said:


> Love everything here!! Here is my little family! In love with each and every single piece ❤ Posting after a long time, but thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 4897972


 That pink mini reissue!


----------



## sparklywacky

FairGrape said:


> Love everything here!! Here is my little family! In love with each and every single piece ❤ Posting after a long time, but thank you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 4897972


Love your beige flap! What season is it from?


----------



## FairGrape

HappybytheC said:


> That pink mini reissue!



Thank you , she is a stunner!!



sparklywacky said:


> Love your beige flap! What season is it from?



Thank you , this is beige classic flap - year 2012 (00V) My very first Chanel purchase from Saks!


----------



## Evekato

Thank you for letting me share ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## HappybytheC

Evekato said:


> Thank you for letting me share ❤❤❤
> View attachment 4898965


Beautiful, both the display & your bags


----------



## Evekato

HappybytheC said:


> Beautiful, both the display & your bags


Thank you


----------



## XCCX

vivy_tran said:


> My Barbie Pink bag arrived today. Top row is beige clair and black from permanent collection. Bottom row is from 20s collection.
> 
> View attachment 4878500


Beautiful colors! Nothing beats the classic flap in my opinion and you got all the sizes covered


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

I can't believe I've collected enough Chanel to have a family portrait. My obsession only started in August! I need to behave for the rest of the year.


----------



## vscalvini

elenachoe said:


> Thank you!! It is so cute! Same size as ysl mini lou camera bag~!


If you decide to sell please let me know


----------



## VgL

Here is my collection....The addiction is real!!!  How do you convince yourself when enough is enough?


----------



## cncm

VgL said:


> Here is my collection....The addiction is real!!!  How do you convince yourself when enough is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908044



Beautiful collection!! What’s the name of the burgundy bag? Love it.


----------



## VgL

cncm said:


> Beautiful collection!! What’s the name of the burgundy bag? Love it.


Thank you!  Not sure about the name of the burgundy bag...it was a seasonal bag from the 19b collection that I got when I was in Venice but interestingly, I saw the same one in Toronto (Yorkdale Mall) in a larger size a month ago.  Mine is comparable to a mini size but is a tad larger and can fit a few more essentials.  The strap drop is the same as a rectangular mini but it hangs slightly lower since it is a slightly larger bag. I definitely prefer it over the mini rectangular!  I found a link of the 19b collection on the purse blog...if you scroll down you can see the bag more closer https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/we...avorite-chanel-pre-collection-fall-2019-bags/


----------



## Egel

VgL said:


> Here is my collection....The addiction is real!!!  How do you convince yourself when enough is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908044


If you are running out of money or storageroom it's time to go to ban island. Untill then it's a hobby and who would willingly want to quit that 

Some people can say that things are not the same but similair but your collection is really diverse. I really love that you have a bag for every mood.


----------



## Mimi-2020

VgL said:


> Here is my collection....The addiction is real!!!  How do you convince yourself when enough is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908044



Beautiful family! The burgundy flap bag in the front row is unique. Do you remember where you found her?


----------



## Mimi-2020

VgL said:


> Thank you!  Not sure about the name of the burgundy bag...it was a seasonal bag from the 19b collection that I got when I was in Venice but interestingly, I saw the same one in Toronto (Yorkdale Mall) in a larger size a month ago.  Mine is comparable to a mini size but is a tad larger and can fit a few more essentials.  The strap drop is the same as a rectangular mini but it hangs slightly lower since it is a slightly larger bag. I definitely prefer it over the mini rectangular!  I found a link of the 19b collection on the purse blog...if you scroll down you can see the bag more closer https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/we...avorite-chanel-pre-collection-fall-2019-bags/


I see, my question was answered. Thank you .


----------



## VgL

Egel said:


> If you are running out of money or storageroom it's time to go to ban island. Untill then it's a hobby and who would willingly want to quit that
> 
> Some people can say that things are not the same but similair but your collection is really diverse. I really love that you have a bag for every mood.


Thanks so much for your response and making me feel better about having so many bags!


----------



## Egel

VgL said:


> Thanks so much for your response and making me feel better about having so many bags!


I don't think there is a thing as too many bags, never. Only for minimalists.


----------



## Bagluver1

I absolutely love Chanel vintage bags (for the quality and 24GHW).  Here’s my vintage family portrait!  My favorite ”errand” bag is the mini rectangle full flap in lambskin.  I am definitely looking to add a pop of color to this vintage collection next!


----------



## Mimi-2020

VgL said:


> Thanks so much for your response and making me feel better about having so many bags!



Chanel bags are good investments, they’re definitely worth very penny. 
Ten years from now, we will be very happy that we purchased them while we can.


----------



## FairGrape

Bagluver1 said:


> I absolutely love Chanel vintage bags (for the quality and 24GHW).  Here’s my vintage family portrait!  My favorite ”errand” bag is the mini rectangle full flap in lambskin.  I am definitely looking to add a pop of color to this vintage collection next!
> View attachment 4910794


Beautiful vintage family! Looking to add one myself. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## tpm1224

My small Chanel handbag family. I’m very content for now. I may add the beige Claire flap next year. But want to enjoy these bags before I add anymore.

I do have a few SLGs as well.


----------



## Mimi-2020

tpm1224 said:


> My small Chanel handbag family. I’m very content for now. I may add the beige Claire flap next year. But want to enjoy these bags before I add anymore.
> 
> I do have a few SLGs as well.


Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## crepuscule13

J_L33 said:


> I love your nude reissue with the charms!
> 
> I wish Chanel would bring it back. Was it limited edition? I remember seeing that it was first introduced in 2016 but they came out with it in other seasons as well.



Thank you! Sorry it took a while for me to retrieve my account.
Yes this was a limited piece from the pre-fall 2016 Métiers d’Art collection. I really love the charms and this bag suits most of my outfits well. : )


----------



## rainy_lene

My small Chanel family.
Waiting to add a black coco handle


----------



## truelvoe

my updated collection


----------



## Marmotte

Fall 2020 current collection (bags and shoes)


----------



## Quinni

Marmotte said:


> Fall 2020 current collection (bags and shoes)
> 
> View attachment 4919391
> View attachment 4919392


Love your shoes  That is a great selection for every occasion!


----------



## Marmotte

Quinni said:


> Love your shoes  That is a great selection for every occasion!


Thank you!! Am I a little obsessed maybe?


----------



## Hazzelnut

You could say I have a type... 

Hopefully 2021 will bring some colourful additions to my small family!

So happy to be able to share my passion with likeminded people!

(Medium in caviar, jumbo in caviar and vintage square mini in lamb skin)


----------



## Ngankimle

ms.amaya said:


> My little family with a new black caviar WOC on the way! I've only started recently but I'll probably stop soon  Maybe a trendy cc or business affinity, then ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4894816


Hi is that 20c grey?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My Chanel collection, from left to right; Mini square light ghw, Classic Small ghw, Reissue tweed aged ghw Small (Mini), Mini rectangular silver hw, WoC (caviar) light ghw, WoC ghw, Reissue aged calfskin aged ghw Small (Mini) - with a few SLGs, one cardigan and a jacket from CP to display the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brooches.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Marmotte said:


> Fall 2020 current collection (bags and shoes)
> 
> View attachment 4919391
> View attachment 4919392


Love the petite yellow one


----------



## DAMER

View attachment 4923871
View attachment 4923874
View attachment 4923875
View attachment 4923871
View attachment 4923874
View attachment 4923875
View attachment 4923871

View attachment 4923874
View attachment 4923875
View attachment 4923871
View attachment 4923874
View attachment 4923875


----------



## DAMER

My small, but very much loved "family" (minus SLG)


----------



## DAMER




----------



## DAMER




----------



## lovepp

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034937
> View attachment 4034939
> View attachment 4034940
> 
> My humble mini Chanel collection [emoji4][emoji4] i am sure more family member will be added soon [emoji23]



That emerald green looks so pretty.


----------



## ms.amaya

ms.amaya said:


> My little family with a new black caviar WOC on the way! I've only started recently but I'll probably stop soon  Maybe a trendy cc or business affinity, then ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4894816





Ngankimle said:


> Hi is that 20c grey?



Hi there! Yep its the 20C grey


----------



## cabana16

top row: Essential tote, green 2018 camera bag
middle row: medium/large caviar classic flap, vintage patent camera bag, vintage lambskin full flap
front row: caviar card case

I identify as male btw!


----------



## B4GBuff

My small Chanel family... Literally everything Chanel I own haha
As you can see I have been sticking to mostly black. I have been playing it safe with things that go with everything. I don't have much compared to some of you  I had a small Gabby and a jumbo but sent them for consignment locally to fund the charms bag. I AM after a cardigan from this winter (mtiers d'art) I think... It will be my only RTW because unfortunately I am on the upper end of Chanel sizes and the cost doesn't warrant it when fitting may be an issue. The cardigan I want though is the black and white camelia mohair one (I'll attach a google pic below) I need it in 42 so if anyone has any leads LOL.

Top shelf: 2018 fall med cf black mini charms, CoCo Medemoiselle eau de parfum mini twist and spray

Second shelf: 2018 fall medium Gabrielle python gold, scarf from late 1990s (not sure exactly when) got it because I love the design and colors, and some Chanel makeup Les beiges eyeshadow palette, rouge allure lipstick and a Poudre lumiere, cc brooch

Third shelf: 2019 medium chevron Gabrielle in black, black pearl necklace, Gabrielle twist and spray eau de perfum

Bottom Shelf: medium cf black, beige cashmere silk stole, black lambskin quilted ballet flats




The Cardi I am after:


----------



## ssiell

My Chanel babies  

SLG's - CC Timeless Zip Around Long Wallet Black Caviar , Classic Flap Long Wallet Black Caviar & CC Timeless  Cosmetic Pouch Black Caviar

Handbags- GST Black Caviar GHW, Classic Jumbo Double Flap Black Caviar GHW, Boy Old Medium Black Caviar Antique GHW & Rectangular Mini Blue Chevron Lambskin Light GHW

Not in the photo:
CC Crystal Stud Earrings in Gold & Silver,  Ballerina and Espadrilles in Beige/Black Lambskin & CC Patent Pink Espadrilles.


----------



## smiley03

I took all of my 19s out today for an impromptu photo shoot of the. 2020 was the year of the 19. ❤️


----------



## smiley03

smiley03 said:


> I took all of my 19s out today for an impromptu photo shoot of the. 2020 was the year of the 19. ❤


Sorry for the typo! The post should read:

I took all of my 19s out today for an impromptu photo shoot. 2020 was the year of the 19. ❤


----------



## enensweety

Just added a new black jumbo to my collection before the next dreaded price increase. I'll be on the lookout for a beige jumbo as soon as I recover from this latest purchase


----------



## ashin121

My most updated chanel family portrait of bags and slg only. So happy .  I just need something beige Claire with ghw now.


----------



## hsiaolin

If you asked my opinion about Chanel bags in 2019，I would say no. They weren’t for me because 
1️⃣ I was not a fan of chain. It didn’t seem comfortable to carry.
2️⃣ Most bags had limited capacity and I used to like medium size bag.
3️⃣ They are ridiculously pricy.
.
Fast forward to 2020, look at what I have added to my collection. I think I need to slow down in 2021.


----------



## nat74

CPA said:


> Thanks, I just added the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859879


Happy New Year! Please post your updated CCH family pic so we can see your collections so far.


----------



## Jereni

rainy_lene said:


> My small Chanel family.
> Waiting to add a black coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915376



Love that teeny tiny black flap! And the studded round one too.


----------



## continuum

All black, all the way! Think ill be adding a coco handle this year. And then I may be at peace.


----------



## beemeowmeow

ssiell said:


> My Chanel babies
> 
> SLG's - CC Timeless Zip Around Long Wallet Black Caviar , Classic Flap Long Wallet Black Caviar & CC Timeless  Cosmetic Pouch Black Caviar
> 
> Handbags- GST Black Caviar GHW, Classic Jumbo Double Flap Black Caviar GHW, Boy Old Medium Black Caviar Antique GHW & Rectangular Mini Blue Chevron Lambskin Light GHW
> 
> Not in the photo:
> CC Crystal Stud Earrings in Gold & Silver,  Ballerina and Espadrilles in Beige/Black Lambskin & CC Patent Pink Espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 4935523


blue chevron is gorgeous!


----------



## splishy

elenachoe said:


> Only two for now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870399


love the camera bag - which season was it?


----------



## elenachoe

splishy said:


> love the camera bag - which season was it?



it is from 25 series!


----------



## FairGrape

Updated collection with my latest vintage jumbo! 

I have tried to not repeat any size, color, style and type.


----------



## BB8

FairGrape said:


> Updated collection with my latest vintage jumbo!
> 
> I have tried to not repeat any size, color, style and type.
> 
> View attachment 4989699


I like your method! I also had planned to do the same, but have been less disciplined as I have found some styles I like in different colors.


----------



## daisy.b55

Bags & SLGs


----------



## Rita1978

My little family ❤️❤️❤️ Chanel, Gabby reminds me of the great Karl. I'm adding a mini rectangular, thanks for letting me share, I love all your photos.


----------



## Serenithie

Let me introduce you to my little Chanel family. Short story, my Chanels are the one who found me, not the other way round  Clean-cut design and no logo are my thing. Years back, I tried a classic lambskin and thought that it is tooooo beautiful... it's too pretty for my style and decided not to get it. Around 2018, I walked past Chanel Galleries Lafayette and saw square mini, she called on me so hard, the logo is not a bother anymore  second is the green chevron rectangular mini and the last one is bronze reissue 225.

I plan to add another two Chanel bag and make it lucky 5. But there are too much choices and watching this forum just make me drool to everybody's collection. Denim? Tweed? Chain around? Coco Handle? another square mini? Or a classic flap in green? Those darn pretty Chanel  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## VgL

Serenithie said:


> Let me introduce you to my little Chanel family. Short story, my Chanels are the one who found me, not the other way round  Clean-cut design and no logo are my thing. Years back, I tried a classic lambskin and thought that it is tooooo beautiful... it's too pretty for my style and decided not to get it. Around 2018, I walked past Chanel Galleries Lafayette and saw square mini, she called on me so hard, the logo is not a bother anymore  second is the green chevron rectangular mini and the last one is bronze reissue 225.
> 
> I plan to add another two Chanel bag and make it lucky 5. But there are too much choices and watching this forum just make me drool to everybody's collection. Denim? Tweed? Chain around? Coco Handle? another square mini? Or a classic flap in green? Those darn pretty Chanel  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5028562


Your collection is beautiful!  I thought I would stop at just a few too!  They are addictive!


----------



## Rita1978

Serenithie said:


> Let me introduce you to my little Chanel family. Short story, my Chanels are the one who found me, not the other way round  Clean-cut design and no logo are my thing. Years back, I tried a classic lambskin and thought that it is tooooo beautiful... it's too pretty for my style and decided not to get it. Around 2018, I walked past Chanel Galleries Lafayette and saw square mini, she called on me so hard, the logo is not a bother anymore  second is the green chevron rectangular mini and the last one is bronze reissue 225.
> 
> I plan to add another two Chanel bag and make it lucky 5. But there are too much choices and watching this forum just make me drool to everybody's collection. Denim? Tweed? Chain around? Coco Handle? another square mini? Or a classic flap in green? Those darn pretty Chanel  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5028562


Beautiful family, congratulations, I love that green Chevron, it's true Chanel is addictive ....


----------



## elenachoe

Marlee said:


> Today is my 7th day of working from home. I thought it would be nice to take a new family portrait, including my recently added Mini, as a bit of distraction. Thanks for letting me share and be safe everyone!
> View attachment 4695775


 I love that patent blue I saw one in preloved market how do you like the bag?


----------



## elenachoe

bagsareart said:


> View attachment 4724939
> View attachment 4724940


Hi do you like your gst? Is it heavy?


----------



## zaraha

Not all but some... all back


----------



## Marlee

elenachoe said:


> I love that patent blue I saw one in preloved market how do you like the bag?



I love it as well. I’ve always been a big fan of patent leather and this color is really beautiful. I’ve had it for almost 5 years now and it has held up really well


----------



## elenachoe

Marlee said:


> I love it as well. I’ve always been a big fan of patent leather and this color is really beautiful. I’ve had it for almost 5 years now and it has held up really well


 Thank you such a unique color!!


----------



## Gabel

My small family grew quite a lot during corona times.  
My wallet not so much.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Gabel said:


> My small family grew quite a lot during corona times.
> My wallet not so much.


Love the white classic flap  which season?!


----------



## ijustneedthis

Gabel said:


> My small family grew quite a lot during corona times.
> My wallet not so much.


Love this Rainbow! And your shelf gives me Chanel Interior Vibes to.


----------



## schaef179

Time for a current family portrait. Too be continued ...


----------



## new_to_lv

I have not posted here in many years, but this is my current Chanel family (only my bags, I have 3 pairs of shoes as well ☺️)


----------



## BB8

new_to_lv said:


> I have not posted here in many years, but this is my current Chanel family (only my bags, I have 3 pairs of shoes as well ☺)
> View attachment 5062282


I love all of your Reissues!


----------



## CrazyCool01

new_to_lv said:


> I have not posted here in many years, but this is my current Chanel family (only my bags, I have 3 pairs of shoes as well ☺)
> View attachment 5062282


Lovely collection  you are a reissue fan


----------



## Marmotte

Here is my current Chanel bags collection


----------



## new_to_lv

CrazyCool01 said:


> Lovely collection  you are a reissue fan


Love reissue bags for how discreet they are. I would say my collection is mainly classic Chanel bags  (reissue, classic flap, Gabrielle and Boy)


----------



## BrightStar57

Not sure this quite qualifies as a "family", but here are my two lovely minis for now (or "gender reveal bags" according to my husband when he saw them laid out like this ). Although bright small bags are my favourite, I think I'm gonna look to add a classic flap in black or beige neutral next


----------



## Cams

A very humble one.


----------



## schaef179

BrightStar57 said:


> Not sure this quite qualifies as a "family", but here are my two lovely minis for now (or "gender reveal bags" according to my husband when he saw them laid out like this ). Although bright small bags are my favourite, I think I'm gonna look to add a classic flap in black or beige neutral next
> 
> View attachment 5062561


 Wow, this pink Mini is stunning!
Would you mind telling me which collection the bag is from?


----------



## sparklywacky

new_to_lv said:


> I have not posted here in many years, but this is my current Chanel family (only my bags, I have 3 pairs of shoes as well ☺)
> View attachment 5062282


Beautiful gray reissue! May I know which collection it is from?


----------



## BrightStar57

schaef179 said:


> Wow, this pink Mini is stunning!
> Would you mind telling me which collection the bag is from?


Thank you!  It's from 21C


----------



## cutepnaikat

My entire Chanel collection. They all look the same but they’re different in their own unique way.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Marmotte said:


> Here is my current Chanel bags collection
> 
> View attachment 5062358


Super functional and beautiful ❤️


----------



## CrazyCool01

cutepnaikat said:


> View attachment 5063158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire Chanel collection They all look the same but they’re different in their own unique way.


Drooling ❤️


----------



## monkyjib

cutepnaikat said:


> View attachment 5063158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire Chanel collection They all look the same but they’re different in their own unique way.



Love your collection❤️


----------



## DamierEbene

Now that there are three...I suppose you could call it a family   
*Coco Handle beige/burgundy (old small size)
*Business Affinity black (medium size)
*21S Seasonal Flap in calf leather
*classic flap cardholder


----------



## ijustneedthis

DamierEbene said:


> Now that there are three...I suppose you could call it a family
> *Coco Handle beige/burgundy (old small size)
> *Business Affinity black (medium size)
> *21S Seasonal Flap in calf leather
> *classic flap cardholder


Love these cuties! Specially the seasonal flap is a refreshing twist for the CF


----------



## VgL

Marmotte said:


> Here is my current Chanel bags collection
> 
> View attachment 5062358


What a smart collection.  Great mix of colour and styles while still staying neutral enough to wear with anything.


----------



## JenInChicago1982

My Chanel handbag collection.


----------



## terinicola

JenInChicago1982 said:


> My Chanel handbag collection.
> 
> View attachment 5068832



I dont buy boy bags, but the one you have in your collection is SOOOO cute!


----------



## JenInChicago1982

terinicola said:


> I dont buy boy bags, but the one you have in your collection is SOOOO cute!


Thank you!! I’m not usually a huge boy bag fan, but I love these two.


----------



## ijustneedthis

JenInChicago1982 said:


> My Chanel handbag collection.
> 
> View attachment 5068832


Lovely neutrals and a splash of color. And I really like the wood of these shelves. I think it is very „Chanel“ if it makes sense.


----------



## JenInChicago1982

ijustneedthis said:


> Lovely neutrals and a splash of color. And I really like the wood of these shelves. I think it is very „Chanel“ if it makes sense.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Coach Superfan

cutepnaikat said:


> View attachment 5063158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire Chanel collection. They all look the same but they’re different in their own unique way.



Love how you incorporated the ribbon on your shelving. What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Coach Superfan

JenInChicago1982 said:


> My Chanel handbag collection.
> 
> View attachment 5068832


#Goals
You have a bag for every occasion


----------



## cutepnaikat

Coach Superfan said:


> Love how you incorporated the ribbon on your shelving. What a gorgeous collection!


Aww thank you!♥️


----------



## Gabel

Mjxxsyd said:


> Love the white classic flap  which season?!


21S  it’s iridescent


----------



## vanillalatte13

Quick pic of my small chanel family 

Medium black caviar cf
Small beige chevron caviar cf
Beige mini rectangular with top handle
Salmon pink lambskin woc 

Looking to maybe add a coco handle next?!


----------



## raradarling

BrightStar57 said:


> Not sure this quite qualifies as a "family", but here are my two lovely minis for now (or "gender reveal bags" according to my husband when he saw them laid out like this ). Although bright small bags are my favourite, I think I'm gonna look to add a classic flap in black or beige neutral next
> 
> View attachment 5062561


I find your collection inspiring! Two gorgeous pops of colour.


----------



## CPA

VgL said:


> Here is my collection....The addiction is real!!!  How do you convince yourself when enough is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908044


I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.


----------



## CrazyCool01

CPA said:


> I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071955
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957
> View attachment 5071955
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957


Omg omg ❤❤ Collection is amazing ! Any chance you could post a pic of your classic flaps family

you have beautiful vintage bagstoo ❤️


----------



## CPA

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg omg ❤❤ Collection is amazing ! Any chance you could post a pic of your classic flaps family
> 
> you have beautiful vintage bagstoo ❤


----------



## CrazyCool01

CPA said:


> View attachment 5071962


Thanks for posting @CPA ! Amazing collection


----------



## killuazoldyck

CPA said:


> I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957
> View attachment 5071959



Wow! Amazing collection! The pink kelly and the pink jumbo are stunners!


----------



## geenebeene

My Chanel Family~ ❤


----------



## platanoparty

geenebeene said:


> My Chanel Family~ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073267


You have such A beautiful mix of colors and styles. That bucket bag is too cute and the twilly plus Trendy color combinations is so dreamy!


----------



## geenebeene

platanoparty said:


> You have such A beautiful mix of colors and styles. That bucket bag is too cute and the twilly plus Trendy color combinations is so dreamy!


Thank you!!! ❤ In my 20s, I wanted nothing but white and beige hobos, my 30s was all about black black and more black structured bags. Now in my 40s, I've learned to appreciate colors in all shapes and sizes. My 50s...well, only time will tell but looking forward to it~


----------



## gomezp

Gabel said:


> My small family grew quite a lot during corona times.
> My wallet not so much.


What is the black shape called?   Thanks


----------



## monkyjib

Here’s my little family. Hoping to add a so black mini reissue and a grey classic WOC soon!


----------



## ZofieUp

My Chanel trinity


----------



## trizia.santi

My small but growing family


----------



## xayayayax

My small family I started growing last year


----------



## Bagluver1

geenebeene said:


> My Chanel Family~ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073267


Your collection is quite beautiful!  I absolutely love all of the pastel colors!


----------



## geenebeene

Bagluver1 said:


> Your collection is quite beautiful!  I absolutely love all of the pastel colors!


Thank you very much! ❤️ I want to get as much use out of each of my bags but we hardly get any sunny days here in WA state.  LOL


----------



## kairuna

my chanel family  hoping to add a couple more bags


----------



## mc79638

I thought I was bad  your collection makes me feel better.



CPA said:


> I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957
> View attachment 5071959
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957


----------



## darlouche

My first post here, Happy to share my growing Chanel family!I want to get into more colors!


----------



## mc79638

that dark pini coco.. soooo pretty



xayayayax said:


> My small family I started growing last year
> View attachment 5092197


----------



## VgL

CPA said:


> I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957
> View attachment 5071959
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957


I literally gasped when I saw your pictures!!  It’s an awe inspiring collection!!


----------



## VgL

CPA said:


> View attachment 5071962


So pretty!!!  Beautiful rainbow of colors!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

kairuna said:


> my chanel family  hoping to add a couple more bags
> 
> View attachment 5093170


Love your pink classic flap


----------



## kairuna

Mjxxsyd said:


> Love your pink classic flap


thank you!


----------



## Katostar

My little family since Aug 2020 and I’m hoping to add something from 21A soon


----------



## elenachoe

3 minis
1 mini rectangular caviar 18b black
1 square mini caviar  18b dark grey
1 square mini lambskin 20s red

I would love to add a beige clair shade someday!


----------



## xayayayax

mc79638 said:


> that dark pini coco.. soooo pretty



Thank you! It is my first chanel bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## fadeout

My classic line up


----------



## KleineEnte

_These are my babies, minus Boy Enchained. 
I’m really dying for a trendy CC in black with silver hardware, but it doesn’t seem like they will be producing them again anytime soon from what I’ve seen. If you have heard of any rumors, would love to know!
Also, can I ask an opinion:
Should I wait for the Trendy CC to come back in the color scheme I want or go for a classic flap? I’m really torn between the two but don’t have budget for both. Any thoughts would be most appreciated._


----------



## ashin121

KleineEnte said:


> View attachment 5114810
> 
> _These are my babies, minus Boy Enchained.
> I’m really dying for a trendy CC in black with silver hardware, but it doesn’t seem like they will be producing them again anytime soon from what I’ve seen. If you have heard of any rumors, would love to know!
> Also, can I ask an opinion:
> Should I wait for the Trendy CC to come back in the color scheme I want or go for a classic flap? I’m really torn between the two but don’t have budget for both. Any thoughts would be most appreciated._


Wait for what you want. Beautiful collection


----------



## Egel

KleineEnte said:


> View attachment 5114810
> 
> _These are my babies, minus Boy Enchained.
> I’m really dying for a trendy CC in black with silver hardware, but it doesn’t seem like they will be producing them again anytime soon from what I’ve seen. If you have heard of any rumors, would love to know!
> Also, can I ask an opinion:
> Should I wait for the Trendy CC to come back in the color scheme I want or go for a classic flap? I’m really torn between the two but don’t have budget for both. Any thoughts would be most appreciated._


If you don't have budget for both and the trendy cc is currently not produced in shw, then it's best to go for the classic and either wait for shw trendy to come back or get it pre-loved. 

In case of hardware your collection is not very diverse. Don't compromise on it if it's not what you really want. Or give yourself more time to think about it. For a black bag, hardware can make such a difference.


----------



## auth888

Current collection


----------



## ashin121

Most updated family.   Not including accessories and costume jewelry. I finally feel complete and at purse peace. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## ashin121

CPA said:


> I totally understand, my addiction may be worse than yours.  It’s a slippery slope but I enjoy and love my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957
> View attachment 5071959
> View attachment 5071956
> View attachment 5071957


Wow @CPA ! I've always wanted to see your collection. Don't you also have alot of CCHs? I think I remember a picture you posted of them. You have ~10 ish or more right?


----------



## Gabel

Love going to bed and waking up with a view. 
Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.  
I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


----------



## CrazyCool01

Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


Looks amazing


----------



## JennRN

fadeout said:


> My classic line up


Lovely! I am twinning with you! Is that a 19B dark beige?


----------



## Gabel

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks amazing


Thank you !!


----------



## 880

Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


you have an amazing collection and it was so thoughtful of your DH to do this!


----------



## jen943

Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Schon729

My small but mighty little collection. I have a size for each occasion, and now I am finally at Chanel purse peace! Probably a good thing bc I’m not able to keep up w these price increases. The mini is my only new from store piece from 21a w the chip. The other were purchased pre loved when buying pre loved still made sense price wise.


----------



## Misshihy

My sister recently asked for a picture of my updated collection and I thought I would share here as well.


----------



## missconvy

Misshihy said:


> My sister recently asked for a picture of my updated collection and I thought I would share here as well.
> View attachment 5123725


We all need a sister like that haha. Lovely collection


----------



## Schon729

Misshihy said:


> My sister recently asked for a picture of my updated collection and I thought I would share here as well.
> View attachment 5123725


I LOVE your reissues, especially the chevron. How durable is the metallic leather on the mini reissue? Is that sheepskin?


----------



## Misshihy

Schon729 said:


> I LOVE your reissues, especially the chevron. How durable is the metallic leather on the mini reissue? Is that sheepskin?


Thank you! Yes, the mini is sheepskin. I have only just started to use her regularly so I can’t say too much about durability, but so far so good. ☺️


----------



## KensingtonUK

Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


Love this. Can you share more details on how you made this display?


----------



## cutepnaikat

Black, gold & silver family


----------



## Rita1978

cutepnaikat said:


> Black, gold & silver family
> View attachment 5132700


Amazing ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## steira1

My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.


----------



## love2learn

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


Stunning!!!  Love, love, love the green  , but all your collection is gorgeous!!  We rarely see an almost total "large size" bag collection.  Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## steira1

Thank you.  I may add a medium/large to may collection soon.


----------



## mc79638

Such an amazing hubby 



Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


----------



## CrazyCool01

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


Wow i have never seen a collection with all maxis . Love ❤️❤️


----------



## BB8

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


I love the grey reissue at the end. I am looking for something in this size with a zipper. May I ask what season this is from?


----------



## steira1

It’s from 2008, I’m not sure which season.  I’ll check my paperwork to confirm.


----------



## tjkcrs

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


This is probably the most Maxis I've ever seen in one place - AMAZING!


----------



## bagaware

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


This is lovely , especially the green !!! I am MAXI fan as well so appreciate this collection. Nice one !


----------



## edsltan

I love the different sizes...


----------



## bagaware

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4180324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maxi Family❣


I'm drooling over the GREY MAXI !!! Gorgeous !


----------



## steira1

Thank you


bagaware said:


> I'm drooling over the GREY MAXI !!! Gorgeous !


----------



## steira1

bagaware said:


> This is lovely , especially the green !!! I am MAXI fan as well so appreciate this collection. Nice one !


Thank you


----------



## bagaware

My Chanel Collection. I am a MAXI fan through and through  
Thank goodness I've been able to snag these before the price increase to $9200 !!!
I love my so black MAXIs in the CF and REISSUE
I think I am done with Chanel for now unless I find a MAXI in emerald green and/or chocolate brown


----------



## Cute2Chic

kairuna said:


> my chanel family  hoping to add a couple more bags
> 
> View attachment 5093170


Oh is the pink bag rose Clair?


----------



## kairuna

Cute2Chic said:


> Oh is the pink bag rose Clair?


Yes, the pink one is 21c


----------



## Tuned83

Soo many cool family pics. Thanks ladies and keep em coming


----------



## steira1

bagaware said:


> My Chanel Collection. I am a MAXI fan through and through
> Thank goodness I've been able to snag these before the price increase to $9200 !!!
> I love my so black MAXIs in the CF and REISSUE
> I think I am done with Chanel for now unless I find a MAXI in emerald green and/or chocolate brown
> 
> I love your collection.  You have such vibrant colors.  I love the so black maxi ❤️


----------



## bagaware

Thank you !


----------



## goodcrush

geenebeene said:


> My Chanel Family~ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073267



Can you please share the name of the little bucket bag and what season it came from?


----------



## geenebeene

goodcrush said:


> Can you please share the name of the little bucket bag and what season it came from?


It's called Dweller Drawstring from 20S.
I believe there were two sizes to this bag and I got the smallest size. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ines77

My updated Chanel family! I hope I am at purse peace now


----------



## cajhingle




----------



## comicmaggie

Gabel said:


> Love going to bed and waking up with a view.
> Small weekend project finalized by my hubby.
> I hope I can fill the middle at one point … although this price increase …


OK I need this!! Would you mind sharing where you bought all these acrylic boxes? thanks so much!


----------



## comicmaggie

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4375693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent Chanel convert. Here’s what I acquired in 2018!


Oh my, that BA in pink is just too cute


----------



## Gabel

comicmaggie said:


> OK I need this!! Would you mind sharing where you bought all these acrylic boxes? thanks so much!


Of course. They are from luxury bag display ! I love them.


----------



## comicmaggie

Gabel said:


> Of course. They are from luxury bag display ! I love them.


Thank you!


----------



## goodcrush

geenebeene said:


> It's called Dweller Drawstring from 20S.
> I believe there were two sizes to this bag and I got the smallest size. Hope this helps.



This does! Thank you so much for the info. It’s a little cutie. Will try to find it. Hopefully they release it again in the future.


----------



## geenebeene

goodcrush said:


> This does! Thank you so much for the info. It’s a little cutie. Will try to find it. Hopefully they release it again in the future.


I really do hope they re-release this bag in other colors.  I'll definitely be adding another if they do.  This is, hands down, the most used bag out of my collection. Super lightweight and functional despite its size... ❤


----------



## asya.khan

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 5143102


Great collection, I love the navy chevron mini


----------



## asya.khan

geenebeene said:


> My Chanel Family~ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073267


Love it! So classy- I particularly like the perforated flap bag- it's so unique!


----------



## geenebeene

asya.khan said:


> Love it! So classy- I particularly like the perforated flap bag- it's so unique!


Thank you very much! The perforated bag is very unique piece that can worn throughout the year imo. It has that classic flap shape without the weight and the hefty cf price point.


----------



## shpfrfun

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 5143102


Amazing collection. What inserts do you use to keep the shape?


----------



## cajhingle

shpfrfun said:


> Amazing collection. What inserts do you use to keep the shape?


Hi. Thanks for the like. I just use plastic bubbles and lay them upright.


----------



## Bluebellbun

The beginning of my Chanel collection hopefully


----------



## ch_0615

My Chanel collection. Thanks for allowing me to share!

Left - Medium CF series 25
Middle - Vintage small CF series 5
Right - Rectangular mini series 23


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ch_0615 said:


> My Chanel collection. Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> Left - Medium CF series 25
> Middle - Vintage small CF series 5
> Right - Rectangular mini series 23
> 
> View attachment 5150609


Love these!


----------



## asya.khan

This thread has made me realize that my next Chanel bag should be a chevron caviar in black or navy... Thanks everyone!


----------



## XCCX

Please allow me to update my Chanel family in small portraits


----------



## ch_0615

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love these!


Thank you!


----------



## Tarochan

Organizing my bags and taking a snap shot to share.  My most favorite of all is the 2.55 reissue. Least used are the Boy and Gabrielle.


----------



## bagaware

Tarochan said:


> Organizing my bags and taking a snap shot to share.  My most favorite of all is the 2.55 reissue. Least used are the Boy and Gabrielle.
> 
> View attachment 5151400


Such lovely/happy colors !!


----------



## Tarochan

bagaware said:


> Such lovely/happy colors !!


Thank you! I love all pink and pastel colors.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Please allow me to update my Chanel family in small portraits
> 
> View attachment 5151008
> View attachment 5151009
> View attachment 5151010
> View attachment 5151011
> View attachment 5151012


Just realized the poor black bot bag was missing in those photos..


----------



## Lookelou

Tarochan said:


> Organizing my bags and taking a snap shot to share.  My most favorite of all is the 2.55 reissue. Least used are the Boy and Gabrielle.
> 
> View attachment 5151400


Yummy!


----------



## tpm1224

Well it’s been about a year since I last posted my family portrait. But here it is as of today. I plan to add a black mini before the year end. And hoping I can just stick to only adding another woc and maybe a business affinity or mini reissue in 2022. I mean, how many Chanel bags can a girl really have ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## balen.girl

I don’t have much and I don’t want much. I am happy with what I have and I am on Chanel peace now.   
-


----------



## geenebeene

balen.girl said:


> I don’t have much and I don’t want much. I am happy with what I have and I am on Chanel peace now.
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153306


I love your collection! You've got all the essentials ~ ❤


----------



## CocoGlitter

bagaware said:


> My Chanel Collection. I am a MAXI fan through and through
> Thank goodness I've been able to snag these before the price increase to $9200 !!!
> I love my so black MAXIs in the CF and REISSUE
> I think I am done with Chanel for now unless I find a MAXI in emerald green and/or chocolate brown
> 
> View attachment 5134399
> View attachment 5134400


I love your collection! I want to add a maxi but I’m nervous about the weight.


----------



## balen.girl

geenebeene said:


> I love your collection! You've got all the essentials ~ ❤


Thank you dear. I am super happy with my collection.


----------



## VintageAndVino

The family. The vintage pieces are my favorite.


----------



## Athingofbeauty

Only a small collection so far ...I intended to only buy one classic flap, but you know how it goes! I recently added a beige trendy...couldn't decide whether to get black or beige, but thought a range of colours may be better.


----------



## geenebeene

Athingofbeauty said:


> Only a small collection so far ...I intended to only buy one classic flap, but you know how it goes! I recently added a beige trendy...couldn't decide whether to get black or beige, but thought a range of colours may be better.
> 
> View attachment 5160765


Love your CCH! So pretty~ Good choice going for beige on ur Trendy. I'm a big fan of colors. ❤


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Athingofbeauty said:


> Only a small collection so far ...I intended to only buy one classic flap, but you know how it goes! I recently added a beige trendy...couldn't decide whether to get black or beige, but thought a range of colours may be better.
> 
> View attachment 5160765


LOL, it all starts with "just one".....


----------



## alaskailmare

My Chanel Collections... how scary it all starts from just one bag


----------



## bisbeepurse

Love seeing everyone's collection  Can't believe I get to share my own growing collection! Here are my 2 vintages and a boy. Would love to add something red next ❤


----------



## jastar

My current family. I got into Chanel starting with 21s and since then I’ve been obsessed. Hopefully I found purse peace for now.


----------



## Katostar

Katostar said:


> My little family since Aug 2020 and I’m hoping to add something from 21A soon
> 
> View attachment 5107351


Its so scary how my chanel family grown in a short span of time added more bags and 1 slg. Current updated picture of the family


----------



## missconvy

Katostar said:


> Its so scary how my chanel family grown in a short span of time added more bags and 1 slg. Current updated picture of the family
> View attachment 5207505
> View attachment 5207507


Oh my goodness this is lovely.


----------



## Katostar

missconvy said:


> Oh my goodness this is lovely.



thank you. Omg is right lol


----------



## Calibb883

Took them out to look at last night ❤️❤️


----------



## Zixi1000

My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again


----------



## BagLadyT

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


Wowie! Spectacular!!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


Amazing collection!! Love that yellow caviar!


----------



## Zixi1000

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Amazing collection!! Love that yellow caviar!



Thank you! The yellow was my first classic mini..look what happened 4 years later…Chanel is truly addictive


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zixi1000 said:


> …*Chanel is truly addictive*


No truer words have ever been spoken


----------



## lvchanellvr

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


Absolutely, a stunning collection; your rectangular minis are tdf!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


Omgg omgggg omgg ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hakuhaku

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725



Your collection is amazing!! I love the navy blue mini rect. Do you recall which season that is from?


----------



## Zixi1000

Hakuhaku said:


> Your collection is amazing!! I love the navy blue mini rect. Do you recall which season that is from?



the one under the grey mini? It’s 18B


----------



## thundercloud

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


What an amazing collection of minis!


----------



## bernpl

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725



Wow. Amazing collection.


----------



## bernpl

Athingofbeauty said:


> Only a small collection so far ...I intended to only buy one classic flap, but you know how it goes! I recently added a beige trendy...couldn't decide whether to get black or beige, but thought a range of colours may be better.
> 
> View attachment 5160765



I like your color selection!


----------



## monkyjib

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


What a beautiful collection  I love your sequined mini reissue!! Was it hard to find? I haven’t never seen one irl.


----------



## Zixi1000

monkyjib said:


> What a beautiful collection  I love your sequined mini reissue!! Was it hard to find? I haven’t never seen one irl.



Thank you! It’s not a pure sequined mini - it’s actually sequin sewed on tweed. I think it’s from 20A and I don’t think it’s hard to find.
The product number is AS0874B03462N7541 if you are interested!


----------



## Hakuhaku

Zixi1000 said:


> the one under the grey mini? It’s 18B


Thank you!! I have never seen it before and oh my god I want one now too!!


----------



## barneybag

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


absolutely gorgeous collection!! which is your favorite??!


----------



## Zixi1000

barneybag said:


> absolutely gorgeous collection!! which is your favorite??!



thank you! My most used mini’s are the brown lamb, brown tweed, navy and raspberry pink caviar mini’s. Dark neutral and red are very easy to match outfits!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725





Zixi1000 said:


> thank you! My most used mini’s are the brown lamb, brown tweed, navy and raspberry pink caviar mini’s. Dark neutral and red are very easy to match outfits!



Okay, so now that we know you have this insanely gorgeous collection, we expect you to post more glimpses of these bags in the Your Chanels in action thread!


----------



## Zixi1000

Coach Superfan said:


> Okay, so now that we know you have this insanely gorgeous collection, we expect you to post more glimpses of these bags in the Your Chanels in action thread!



wow now I really feel the pressure - got to train my toddler to become a photographer to no disappoint


----------



## Zixi1000

Hakuhaku said:


> Thank you!! I have never seen it before and oh my god I want one now too!!



it’s one of my most used Chanel and I prefer it to black for mini


----------



## sjofaye

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


WOW. I am speechless. What a beautiful beautiful collection!!


----------



## luxsal

Zixi1000 said:


> My completed mini family - hoping not to be tempted again
> 
> View attachment 5218721
> View attachment 5218722
> View attachment 5218723
> View attachment 5218724
> View attachment 5218725


One of the best collections I have every seen! So gorgeous!!


----------



## starrysky7

Zixi1000 said:


> it’s one of my most used Chanel and I prefer it to black for mini



If you don't want the black anymore I'll happily take it off your hands! In all seriousness, your collection is to die for.


----------



## Zixi1000

starrysky7 said:


> If you don't want the black anymore I'll happily take it off your hands! In all seriousness, your collection is to die for.



i thought about letting it go back in 2018 after I got the navy, but then they discontinued caviar mini’s…given all the crazy prices and purchase limit today it will be going to my daughter.
She’s currently at the age where everything she has grabbed automatically becomes hers so I think you would have a hard time convincing her to let it go


----------



## barneybag

Here's a snap of my small Chanel shoe collection. Thanks for being such a fun community! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I've had the black & white spectator shoes for approx. 10 years!


----------



## bbtyan

My complete bag collection… I think I am at bag peace. I might add a beige flap or boy but definitely not in the near future. It doesn’t even has to be Chanel… Getting 7 bags in the past year and half has been sooo exhausting… chasing Chanel is like a full time job and I think I am quitting


----------



## missconvy

bbtyan said:


> My complete bag collection… I think I am at bag peace. I might add a beige flap or boy but definitely not in the near future. It doesn’t even has to be Chanel… Getting 7 bags in the past year and half has been sooo exhausting… chasing Chanel is like a full time job and I think I am quitting
> View attachment 5223219
> View attachment 5223220
> View attachment 5223221
> View attachment 5223222


Lovely collection! Can I ask where you found the Chanel dolls? I’ve never seen them before!


----------



## bbtyan

missconvy said:


> Lovely collection! Can I ask where you found the Chanel dolls? I’ve never seen them before!


It’s Molly dolls that are custom made Chanel themed!


----------



## sjofaye

bbtyan said:


> My complete bag collection… I think I am at bag peace. I might add a beige flap or boy but definitely not in the near future. It doesn’t even has to be Chanel… Getting 7 bags in the past year and half has been sooo exhausting… chasing Chanel is like a full time job and I think I am quitting
> View attachment 5223219
> View attachment 5223220
> View attachment 5223221
> View attachment 5223222


Wow such a lovely collection!! I love how you displayed it. The pink WOC is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## bbtyan

sjofaye said:


> Wow such a lovely collection!! I love how you displayed it. The pink WOC is SO CUTE!!!


Thank you! It’s a trendy cc woc the 21s pink!! I loved that pink so much and had to search high and low for it


----------



## bbtyan

The acrylic case is from crate and barrel! It’s a book case - I bought it a year ago, not sure if they still carry it


----------



## amjac2wm

Posting a family photo! Aside from the vintage camera bag, all were purchased in 2021. Chanel is quite an addiction!


----------



## shattrstar

Here is my small collection. The jumbo is a recent purchase (preowned and still has tags on).

I have been so out of the loop with Chanel, but saw that CF prices have skyrocketed since I last looked so I sorta panic bought the jumbo since it has been on my wishlist for forever. Like many others though, I hesitated at first because the prices felt crazy even years ago. And now, here I am totally eating my words. I am feeling intense guilt over this purchase because it is so much hard earned money. However (this is the part where crazy ppl convince themselves they are in fact sane…), if these prices keep going up like they have, I will be priced out as anything past this point, I am certainly not going to be able to afford it.

I also fell in love with the color combo, champagne hardware just sings to me. In the end, this was my carpe diem moment with my HG bag. My chanel collection is complete (I hope lol). Ban island here I go…


----------



## vuittongirl82

Fifty shades of pink Chanel bags


----------



## cutepnaikat

My updated collection


----------



## bernpl

cutepnaikat said:


> My updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227991



Nice collection. This is making me rethink my no more black bags mentality. I have 3 black Chanel bags and other black bags which I feel I don’t rotate enough due to me selecting one over the other. So cute, the single cute little beige wallet item among the group.


----------



## cutepnaikat

bernpl said:


> Nice collection. This is making me rethink my no more black bags mentality. I have 3 black Chanel bags and other black bags which I feel I don’t rotate enough due to me selecting one over the other. So cute, the single cute little beige wallet item among the group.


Thank you! I had to violate my "Only black bag/slg rule"... I just couldn't resist that beige card holder... It's so beautiful!


----------



## jastar

Trying out shelves to display my family.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jastar said:


> View attachment 5233527
> View attachment 5233528
> 
> Trying out shelves to display my family.


Beautiful family of bags! Love all the colors! What season is that light pink CF? Swooning over that shade!


----------



## jastar

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Beautiful family of bags! Love all the colors! What season is that light pink CF? Swooning over that shade!


21s NC022


----------



## glitzgal97

jastar said:


> View attachment 5233527
> View attachment 5233528
> 
> Trying out shelves to display my family.


beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## doraepeet

Mine in term of bags


----------



## doraepeet

And in term of books


----------



## JolliE0202

steira1 said:


> My Chanel collection.  All CF are Maxi except the jumbo brown lambskin.  I’m thinking about adding some lighter colors now that I look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133070


Love your awesome collection!! Are they all lambskin?


----------



## anitsirk

not the greatest photo (the sizes look super off lol) but this is my little collection! Back row: caviar woc, lambskin m/l, mini neo executive tote. Front row: anthracite mini, tie-dye mini, 224 double-flap suede reissue. I want to get one more woc in a bright color and then I think I’m done (unless they bring caviar minis back!)


----------



## hlzpenguin

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 5246896
> 
> 
> not the greatest photo (the sizes look super off lol) but this is my little collection! Back row: caviar woc, lambskin m/l, mini neo executive tote. Front row: anthracite mini, tie-dye mini, 224 double-flap suede reissue. I want to get one more woc in a bright color and then I think I’m done (unless they bring caviar minis back!)


How do you like the neo executive tote? Pros and cons?


----------



## anitsirk

hlzpenguin said:


> How do you like the neo executive tote? Pros and cons?



I really like how it has an everyday-casual look but it’s not the most functional in the mini size imo. The middle divider means it has two narrow compartments that are hard to reach into to get small things (like keys) out. I don’t carry much except my phone and wallet so I don’t really mind though. I’m 5’4 and the strap that it comes with is too long when I wear it on the shoulder, but it’s great for crossbody. The leather is also really sturdy so it doesn’t lose its structure!


----------



## BB8

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 5246896
> 
> 
> not the greatest photo (the sizes look super off lol) but this is my little collection! Back row: caviar woc, lambskin m/l, mini neo executive tote. Front row: anthracite mini, tie-dye mini, 224 double-flap suede reissue. I want to get one more woc in a bright color and then I think I’m done (unless they bring caviar minis back!)


I really never looked at the tie-dye mini, but I have to say---yours is the first one I actually had to look twice. The color placement and transition is just perfect.


----------



## barneybag

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 5246896
> 
> 
> not the greatest photo (the sizes look super off lol) but this is my little collection! Back row: caviar woc, lambskin m/l, mini neo executive tote. Front row: anthracite mini, tie-dye mini, 224 double-flap suede reissue. I want to get one more woc in a bright color and then I think I’m done (unless they bring caviar minis back!)


The tie-dye mini is gorggggg!!! It's I such a standout piece in your beautiful collection!


----------



## Marlee

After adding a few new bags, I thought it was time to take a new family portrait


----------



## raradarling

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 5246896
> 
> 
> not the greatest photo (the sizes look super off lol) but this is my little collection! Back row: caviar woc, lambskin m/l, mini neo executive tote. Front row: anthracite mini, tie-dye mini, 224 double-flap suede reissue. I want to get one more woc in a bright color and then I think I’m done (unless they bring caviar minis back!)


Love that reissue!


----------



## steira1

JolliE0202 said:


> Love your awesome collection!! Are they all lambskin?


Sorry for the late response.  The brown jumbo is the only lambskin, the rest are cavier.


----------



## jastar

Updated family portrait including my newest edition from 22c. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bernpl

jastar said:


> Updated family portrait including my newest edition from 22c. Thanks for letting me share.



Nice collection you got there. Lucky you!


----------



## jastar

bernpl said:


> Nice collection you got there. Lucky you!


Ty


----------



## SoLady

My collection is extremely small but I still love it so much


----------



## mcwee

My collection throughout the years...


----------



## kate1988

My Chanel Collection ❤️


----------



## platanoparty

kate1988 said:


> My Chanel Collection ❤


Beautiful collection and colors!!! What is that taupe square bag? It’s adorable!


----------



## kairuna

platanoparty said:


> Beautiful collection and colors!!! What is that taupe square bag? It’s adorable!


I was just wondering this too! That taupy beige combined with the gold hardware is so lovely


----------



## monkyjib

My Chanel purse peace. Composition and lighting not ideal.. but this is the best I could get during my daughter’s nap time!


----------



## anitsirk

monkyjib said:


> My Chanel purse peace. Composition and lighting not ideal.. but this is the best I could get during my daughter’s nap time!
> View attachment 5266478



I love this!!!! I’m convinced these are the three best colors Chanel has ever made. I would die for that purple woc lol. Couldn’t find it in boutiques, fashionphile or from resellers (for a decent price at least). Your collection is perfect


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

monkyjib said:


> My Chanel purse peace. Composition and lighting not ideal.. but this is the best I could get during my daughter’s nap time!
> View attachment 5266478


Your collection is gorgeous!    I adore the stunning purple pieces! And the black bags are so beautiful too! Congrats!!


----------



## kate1988

platanoparty said:


> Beautiful collection and colors!!! What is that taupe square bag? It’s adorable!


Hi it’s Chanel quilted jumbo in nude beige caviar leather with 24 carat gold hardware ❤️


----------



## platanoparty

kate1988 said:


> Hi it’s Chanel quilted jumbo in nude beige caviar leather with 24 carat gold hardware ❤


Omg i have never seen a jumbo with this shape! Thank you for sharing I adore your collection (great presentation too!)


----------



## monkyjib

anitsirk said:


> I love this!!!! I’m convinced these are the three best colors Chanel has ever made. I would die for that purple woc lol. Couldn’t find it in boutiques, fashionphile or from resellers (for a decent price at least). Your collection is perfect


Thank you❤️ The grey and purple are great neutrals!



MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!    I adore the stunning purple pieces! And the black bags are so beautiful too! Congrats!!


Thank you❤️❤️


----------



## kate1988

platanoparty said:


> Omg i have never seen a jumbo with this shape! Thank you for sharing I adore your collection (great presentation too!)


Thank you


----------



## heather999

A simple person who only has a basic and classic collection of bags. Thank you for letting me share. =)


----------



## sparklywacky

heather999 said:


> A simple person who only has a basic and classic collection of bags. Thank you for letting me share. =)


I love the navy mini square! What season is it from?


----------



## heather999

sparklywacky said:


> I love the navy mini square! What season is it from?


I got it in early Dec 2016 in one of the boutiques in Belgium. Not sure which season


----------



## boarbb




----------



## CrazyCool01

boarbb said:


> View attachment 5273182
> View attachment 5273183


Such a lovely collection ❤️


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Finally got all my bags in one place for a photo! I always thought it was crazy to have a bunch of black bags, but for the most part, I really find a different use for all of them! (I haven’t had the chance to use my rghw small cf yet so excuse the blue sticker on the lock )


----------



## pepperpotts24

Took a family picture before the year ends❤️


----------



## dcheang

Here's my family picture... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tpm1224

dcheang said:


> Here's my family picture... Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277607



I love all your black bags!!!!


----------



## Schon729

pepperpotts24 said:


> Took a family picture before the year ends❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277595


That tweed is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Thank you all very much for sharing your gorgeous family pics!     So much eye candy - enjoying it during my work lunch


----------



## LeaChristine

My Chanel family is wishing your Chanel family a happy and healthy holiday season! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dcheang

tpm1224 said:


> I love all your black bags!!!!


And here I thought it was too many


----------



## Rockysmom

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bender

Here’s my small Chanel family. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

boarbb said:


> View attachment 5273182
> View attachment 5273183



that purple reissue is stunning!


----------



## geenebeene

I posted my first Chanel family photo 6 months ago. Thought it would be fun to do an update photo. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## library ghost

Right before the year ends.. I’ve been buying Chanel for almost a decade. Here’s my little collection ❤️ Thank you for letting me share


----------



## chibisakana

Small family portrait. A mix of vintage and new ---


----------



## chanelbaby21

My small collection!  Just got the light green small classic flap three days ago!!


----------



## platanoparty

chibisakana said:


> Small family portrait. A mix of vintage and new ---
> 
> View attachment 5286427


Absolutely stunning collection! Your Diana is to die for. Is it small or medium? And your red cardholder and green WOC are the prettiest colorful neutrals


----------



## barneybag

jastar said:


> View attachment 5233527
> View attachment 5233528
> 
> Trying out shelves to display my family.


I love all the beautiful colors~! I wish I could handle the responsibility of a light shade bag!


----------



## barneybag

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jastar

barneybag said:


> I love all the beautiful colors~! I wish I could handle the responsibility of a light shade bag!


Ty!


----------



## chibisakana

platanoparty said:


> Absolutely stunning collection! Your Diana is to die for. Is it small or medium? And your red cardholder and green WOC are the prettiest colorful neutrals



Thank you! It's a 2 series medium Diana! I'm really pleased with the green mini-WOC. Thought it was a bit too small at first but have found it's the perfect size for events.


----------



## malle1985

Some of my babies (been collecting for about 15 years). I’m building a showroom for them, will add another tall shelf and show you the whole family


----------



## chicnfab

2022 bag collection. 
Thanks for letting me share. Tc!


----------



## *Jenn*

library ghost said:


> Right before the year ends.. I’ve been buying Chanel for almost a decade. Here’s my little collection ❤ Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5284772




that rainbow hardware!!!


----------



## ProShopper1

library ghost said:


> Right before the year ends.. I’ve been buying Chanel for almost a decade. Here’s my little collection ❤️ Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5284772


Love your burgundy bag! I’ve been on the hunt for the perfect shade, would you mind sharing which season it’s from?


----------



## BagLadyT

My fun bunch! (Not sure if the lady in red is going to make the cut.)


----------



## hanur130

My little family


----------



## Schon729

hanur130 said:


> My little family
> View attachment 5301857


How is the hardware on your so black reissue?


----------



## hanur130

Schon729 said:


> How is the hardware on your so black reissue?


I owned the so black reissue for 2yrs only, but it looks new. I know some ppl have issues, but mine is so far pretty good


----------



## J.A.N.

My very small and humble collection somethjng a bit unusal that I will actually use. The collections on here are mega awesome. Who knows I may add more later. I was only supposed to buy one.


----------



## am1ly

Loves of my life


----------



## quelilo

bender said:


> Here’s my small Chanel family. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5280596


that mini cf in grey


----------



## Lookelou

geenebeene said:


> I posted my first Chanel family photo 6 months ago. Thought it would be fun to do an update photo. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5283023


Love your collection!  Can you tell me- are you enjoying your gold sea through bag?  IS it holding up well?


----------



## geenebeene

Lookelou said:


> Love your collection!  Can you tell me- are you enjoying your gold sea through bag?  IS it holding up well?


Thank you! I actually do enjoy using my sea through bag.  Even though it's from 21 pre spring-summer collection, I've used it more during cold weather days than warm.  So far, I don't see any wear and tear even though it's a metallic bag.  The inner pouch is still in great shape as well.  Here are some photos in case you want to see it.


----------



## Lookelou

geenebeene said:


> Thank you! I actually do enjoy using my sea through bag.  Even though it's from 21 pre spring-summer collection, I've used it more during cold weather days than warm.  So far, I don't see any wear and tear even though it's a metallic bag.  The inner pouch is still in great shape as well.  Here are some photos in case you want to see it.
> 
> View attachment 5307909
> View attachment 5307910
> View attachment 5307911


looks beautiful- thank you for sharing the pics!


----------



## cercis

Summer / winter vibes. Silver hardware only.


----------



## Fuzzy21

My humble little collection that I started May last year.


----------



## Fixxi

Fuzzy21 said:


> My humble little collection that I started May last year.


Love the variety (both in style and material) in your family!


----------



## ladidalola

Sharing my collection  mostly black caviar leather with silver or ruthenium hardware. I love my iridescent pieces but I don't really use them because they're lambskin. Also selling my long wallet as I don't really use it - have only used it a handful of times since I got it in 2016 in Paris. It was my first Chanel piece ❤️


----------



## ijustneedthis

ladidalola said:


> Sharing my collection  mostly black caviar leather with silver or ruthenium hardware. I love my iridescent pieces but I don't really use them because they're lambskin. Also selling my long wallet as I don't really use it - have only used it a handful of times since I got it in 2016 in Paris. It was my first Chanel piece ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315859


Wow your medium has one of the most beautiful caviar textures that i‘ve seen. May I ask which year it‘s from?


----------



## BettyLouboo

ijustneedthis said:


> Wow your medium has one of the most beautiful caviar textures that i‘ve seen. May I ask which year it‘s from?


I was just gonna say that too. The caviar on her M/L looks amazing, it's so puffy. I got mine back in 2006 and although it's in great shape, there's no puff in the quilting at all. It's flat.


----------



## ladidalola

Thanks @ijustneedthis and @BettyLouboo  I got it in 2017! I believe it was the 24 series  not sure if it's a good or bad year but I definitely lucked out!


----------



## soccerzfan

Just purchased the small red flap but wasn’t 100% happy with the color so I’ve decided to take out all the small classic flaps I have to see if I really need it. Here’s my small cf collection.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

soccerzfan said:


> Just purchased the small red flap but wasn’t 100% happy with the color so I’ve decided to take out all the small classic flaps I have to see if I really need it. Here’s my small cf collection.
> 
> View attachment 5325164
> View attachment 5325165


Love how colorful these are!! Gorgeous collection


----------



## glitzgal97

soccerzfan said:


> Just purchased the small red flap but wasn’t 100% happy with the color so I’ve decided to take out all the small classic flaps I have to see if I really need it. Here’s my small cf collection.
> 
> View attachment 5325164
> View attachment 5325165


Return if you don’t love! There’s another red coming 22s (but not sure if it’ll be prettier, which is the risk…)


----------



## BirkinLover77

soccerzfan said:


> Just purchased the small red flap but wasn’t 100% happy with the color so I’ve decided to take out all the small classic flaps I have to see if I really need it. Here’s my small cf collection.
> 
> View attachment 5325164


Beautiful collection. Keep only if you are in love with the red color otherwise return and wait for an amazing color


----------



## Makenna

Here’s a picture of my mini family.


----------



## truelvoe

it’s been a little over a year and it’s time to post a pic of my updated collection


----------



## robtee

truelvoe said:


> it’s been a little over a year and it’s time to post a pic of my updated collection


Love your collection all so beautiful  Question where did you get the white and pink CC decor from if you don’t mind sharing


----------



## cutepnaikat

Here’s my updated collection


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Here’s my collection, the latest additions being the beige 19 and the silver mini flap. Would love to add some colour (particularly a light blue), but stores have so little stock / choice currently.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

barneybag said:


> I love all the beautiful colors~! I wish I could handle the responsibility of a light shade bag!


Beautiful, beautiful colors! You have a lovely collection.


----------



## MeBagaholic

My mediums. I wanted a small CF but medium is more my style


----------



## pfaeria

Adding mine to the thread! Two minis and a CF, hopefully this will be purse peace for Chanel bags in my collection for as long as possible..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

astaeria said:


> Adding mine to the thread! Two minis and a CF, hopefully this will be purse peace for Chanel bags in my collection for as long as possible..
> 
> View attachment 5341791


Very pretty! Love your collection


----------



## Katostar

My little family. Plus I added some small goods not pictured


----------



## ijustneedthis

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5343003
> 
> My little family. Plus I added some small goods not pictured


So gorgeous  - from what season is this beautiful beige?


----------



## Katostar

ijustneedthis said:


> So gorgeous  - from what season is this beautiful beige?


Thank you! The beige rectangular is 21a and square is 21s


----------



## eunicorn

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5343003
> 
> My little family. Plus I added some small goods not pictured




I love your added twilly to your mini top handle. Super cute! Haven't seen mini top handle styled like that yet.


----------



## jastar

Updated family introducing my new 22p small red classic flap. This bag was not even on my wish list until I saw the stunning pictures on here. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## platanoparty

jastar said:


> Updated family introducing my new 22p small red classic flap. This bag was not even on my wish list until I saw the stunning pictures on here. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5343634
> View attachment 5343635
> View attachment 5343636


Your collection is like skittles! All colors are beautiful and together they’re to die for. Are they all small cf?


----------



## Katostar

eunicorn said:


> I love your added twilly to your mini top handle. Super cute! Haven't seen mini top handle styled like that yet.


Thank you. I’ve seen some people use the Chanel ribbons from packaging to wrap their handle


----------



## jastar

platanoparty said:


> Your collection is like skittles! All colors are beautiful and together they’re to die for. Are they all small cf?


No the pink lavender blue and white are medium while gray green and red are small. Ty!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

For the longest time I only bought black bags. The past 2 years I’ve focused on getting non-black bags. I have bought a few here and there but have been good about not purchasing only black bags. I’ve been drawn to neutrals. I even sold my black 19 for a beige one. Here are a few of my neutrals.

21A light brown
21S iridescent dark beige
22C white
22C light beige


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> For the longest time I only bought black bags. The past 2 years I’ve focused on getting non-black bags. I have bought a few here and there but have been good about not purchasing only black bags. I’ve been drawn to neutrals. I even sold my black 19 for a beige one. Here are a few of my neutrals.
> 
> 21A light brown
> 21S iridescent dark beige
> 22C white
> 22C light beige


Stunning!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## A Yah Suh

My colorful Chanel bags   ❤


----------



## A Yah Suh

My Black Beauties ❤️


----------



## cnk94

Thrilled to be sharing my first small Chanel family pic! I started in March 2021 with the Boy, got the mini burgundy in June 2021 (21A) and the Classic flap in beige clair just last week  As I have read so many times on TPF, Chanel is indeed a slippery slope


----------



## pepperpotts24

cnk94 said:


> Thrilled to be sharing my first small Chanel family pic! I started in March 2021 with the Boy, got the mini burgundy in June 2021 (21A) and the Classic flap in beige clair just last week  As I have read so many times on TPF, Chanel is indeed a slippery slope
> 
> View attachment 5359977



Beautiful collection!


----------



## cnk94

pepperpotts24 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Miarta

cnk94 said:


> Thrilled to be sharing my first small Chanel family pic! I started in March 2021 with the Boy, got the mini burgundy in June 2021 (21A) and the Classic flap in beige clair just last week  As I have read so many times on TPF, Chanel is indeed a slippery slope
> bea


its very slippery


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 5357703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Beauties ❤


Love this! How beautiful they all are!


----------



## coleab5

Just added the 19 so decided to take an updated family picture. My first Chanel bag was the M/L in black caviar, which I purchased in 2011 for $3,400. I miss those days of Chanel prices!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

coleab5 said:


> Just added the 19 so decided to take an updated family picture. My first Chanel bag was the M/L in black caviar, which I purchased in 2011 for $3,400. I miss those days of Chanel prices!


What a beautiful collection! Truly gorgeous and timeless pieces. Love them all!


----------



## sharonxcy

coleab5 said:


> Just added the 19 so decided to take an updated family picture. My first Chanel bag was the M/L in black caviar, which I purchased in 2011 for $3,400. I miss those days of Chanel prices!


Love your so black boy and mini reissue! the silver square is also gorgeous!!


----------



## coleab5

sharonxcy said:


> Love your so black boy and mini reissue! the silver square is also gorgeous!!


Thank you so much! I considered selling the black boy very briefly but don’t think I can go through with it. I just love how edgy the black hardware makes it look.


----------



## sharonxcy

coleab5 said:


> Thank you so much! I considered selling the black boy very briefly but don’t think I can go through with it. I just love how edgy the black hardware makes it look.


Please don’t!! I don’t think Chanel does so black hardware on the boy bag anymore  congrats on having such an amazing collection again


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Here’s my collection, the latest additions being the beige 19 and the silver mini flap. Would love to add some colour (particularly a light blue), but stores have so little stock / choice currently.


I found the light blue bag I was searching for.


----------



## J.A.N.

My very small and humble collection at present.
Lambskin, Aged Calfskin, Caviar and Metallic is enough for me to be getting on with lol


----------



## jastar

Some updates 22s additions and a small affair


----------



## Raaz

jastar said:


> Some updates 22s additions and a small affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388294
> View attachment 5388295


OMG…DREAM COLLECTION. ENJOY IN GOOD HEALTH!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Feeling complete! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Miarta

xsweetdreamx said:


> Feeling complete! Thank you for letting me share


You have very sharp family, love it.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Miarta said:


> You have very sharp family, love it.


Aw thank you


----------



## Raaz

xsweetdreamx said:


> Feeling complete! Thank you for letting me share


Perfect.


----------



## Cupofchai

Here is my Chanel family, all purchased pre-loved. In order of purchasing:
1. Ivory reissue 226, purchased in 2020 (from 2010)
2. Green lambskin medium flap (2013 spring summer)
3. Chanel supermodel tote, 1994, patent
4. 2016 lambskin two tone woc

My most used is my reissue, although I think the woc will give it a run for it’s money. My most special bag is probably the green because of its shiny beautiful lambskin. Thanks for letting me share xxx


----------



## mcmc

Cupofchai said:


> Here is my Chanel family, all purchased pre-loved. In order of purchasing:
> 1. Ivory reissue 226, purchased in 2020 (from 2010)
> 2. Green lambskin medium flap (2013 spring summer)
> 3. Chanel supermodel tote, 1994, patent
> 4. 2016 lambskin two tone woc
> 
> My most used is my reissue, although I think the woc will give it a run for it’s money. My most special bag is probably the green because of its shiny beautiful lambskin. Thanks for letting me share xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394001
> View attachment 5394002


oh my! im not a green person, but i cant stop looking at your beautiful green baby  lovely fam you’ve got here.


----------



## Cupofchai

mcmc said:


> oh my! im not a green person, but i cant stop looking at your beautiful green baby  lovely fam you’ve got here.


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## jastar

Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## harmany

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572


Love all of the colors!


----------



## jastar

harmany said:


> Love all of the colors!


Ty


----------



## Mom30raps

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572


I literally gasped looking at your collection. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## glitzgal97

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572


INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## bernpl

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572



Lucky you! Nice!


----------



## Raaz

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572


Perfect rainbow.


----------



## ashin121

Cupofchai said:


> Here is my Chanel family, all purchased pre-loved. In order of purchasing:
> 1. Ivory reissue 226, purchased in 2020 (from 2010)
> 2. Green lambskin medium flap (2013 spring summer)
> 3. Chanel supermodel tote, 1994, patent
> 4. 2016 lambskin two tone woc
> 
> My most used is my reissue, although I think the woc will give it a run for it’s money. My most special bag is probably the green because of its shiny beautiful lambskin. Thanks for letting me share xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394001
> View attachment 5394002


Right when I saw your picture I knew it was from 2013! It was and is a very special memorable green w/ matte ghw!!   I bought the royal bleu with matte ghw from the same season at the rue cambon 31 that year. Those two colors were the hot colors that spring! The matte gold hardware was the "new" thing that year that people thought was so pretty/different! Haha now we see rainbow hardware etc. I still love the matte ghw. Every Hardware is always prone to scratches but I scraped the knob of the cc turn lock on a wall and now theres fine line scratches that are shiny instead of matte. (Just cautioning because it still makes me sad when I see it)   .  Overall Wonderful find and beautiful collection!


----------



## Sakong

I had the love and hate relationship with Chanel so had bought and sold them repeatedly. Now Chanel price is really out of my league and I am so glad that I kept these two


----------



## soccerzfan

Love that you have no black, from another color lover. Green and purple next? 



jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572


----------



## eunicorn

Feeling complete.
1. First edition Le Boy
2. 21s white small chevron CF in LGHW
3. 22p red small CF
4. 22a medium Le Boy messenger


----------



## Cupofchai

ashin121 said:


> Right when I saw your picture I knew it was from 2013! It was and is a very special memorable green w/ matte ghw!!   I bought the royal bleu with matte ghw from the same season at the rue cambon 31 that year. Those two colors were the hot colors that spring! The matte gold hardware was the "new" thing that year that people thought was so pretty/different! Haha now we see rainbow hardware etc. I still love the matte ghw. Every Hardware is always prone to scratches but I scraped the knob of the cc turn lock on a wall and now theres fine line scratches that are shiny instead of matte. (Just cautioning because it still makes me sad when I see it)   .  Overall Wonderful find and beautiful collection!


I only just saw this - wow thank you so much for the comments! Hearing about the season from an original purchaser from the boutique that year is so special (I bought it second hand). I did a lot of research but couldn’t find very much about it until I sent the photos to Zeko for authentication and details. I bet the royal blue is stunning.


----------



## Lookelou

Cupofchai said:


> Here is my Chanel family, all purchased pre-loved. In order of purchasing:
> 1. Ivory reissue 226, purchased in 2020 (from 2010)
> 2. Green lambskin medium flap (2013 spring summer)
> 3. Chanel supermodel tote, 1994, patent
> 4. 2016 lambskin two tone woc
> 
> My most used is my reissue, although I think the woc will give it a run for it’s money. My most special bag is probably the green because of its shiny beautiful lambskin. Thanks for letting me share xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394001
> View attachment 5394002


Omg!  That green is a SHOWSTOPPER !!!


----------



## Volvomom

eunicorn said:


> Feeling complete.
> 1. First edition Le Boy
> 2. 21s white small chevron CF in LGHW
> 3. 22p red small CF
> 4. 22a medium Le Boy messenger


Your collection is gorgeous!!!!!!   Enjoy those beauties.


----------



## Volvomom

Cupofchai said:


> Here is my Chanel family, all purchased pre-loved. In order of purchasing:
> 1. Ivory reissue 226, purchased in 2020 (from 2010)
> 2. Green lambskin medium flap (2013 spring summer)
> 3. Chanel supermodel tote, 1994, patent
> 4. 2016 lambskin two tone woc
> 
> My most used is my reissue, although I think the woc will give it a run for it’s money. My most special bag is probably the green because of its shiny beautiful lambskin. Thanks for letting me share xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394001
> View attachment 5394002


Your collection is gorgeous!!!!!!   Love


----------



## Volvomom

All these pics of collections are more gorgeous than the next!!!    I love looking!!!!!


----------



## lvbananas

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5343003
> 
> My little family. Plus I added some small goods not pictured



I’m in love with your red mini rectangular handle. Is this from 21A burgundy? ♥️


----------



## Katostar

lvbananas said:


> I’m in love with your red mini rectangular handle. Is this from 21A burgundy? ♥


Thank you! Yes it’s 21a burgundy with brushed gold hardware


----------



## jessilou

My family portrait! Navy small 22, black medium 19, small black Trendy CC, Denim Mood bucket bag, black patent mini, black caviar Medium CF, and my newest, the denim Funky Town flap!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jessilou said:


> My family portrait! Navy small 22, black medium 19, small black Trendy CC, Denim Mood bucket bag, black patent mini, black caviar Medium CF, and my newest, the denim Funky Town flap!
> 
> View attachment 5439776


You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

jastar said:


> Updated cf collection. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5397572



stunning collection


----------



## jastar

kn85 said:


> stunning collection


Tysm


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Haven’t been here in a while but was taking inventory of what I have. I have a very modest Chanel collection but I have more Chanel than anything else. I haven’t worn any in a very long time, but Chanel is so classy to me.


----------



## twgrl

My girls;
-M/L Black Caviar GHW
-M/L Ombre Light Purple, Light Blue, White Lambskin SHW
-M/L Burgundy Caviar Brushed GHW


----------



## milena09

twgrl said:


> My girls;
> -M/L Black Caviar GHW
> -M/L Ombre Light Purple, Light Blue, White Lambskin SHW
> -M/L Burgundy Caviar Brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447606




Such a moody and slightly ominous image. Gorgeous bags!


----------



## twinkleAA

Bought and sold a few bags since 2008 but these are the ones that are staying in my humble collection.

1. 21P medium navy cch
2  Black caviar jumbo (2015)
3. 21A medical brown boy
4. 22S medium light blue cf
5. 22A top handle mini
6. 21C classic rect mini

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jastar

Updated family post 22a. Ty for letting me share


----------



## glitzgal97

jastar said:


> Updated family post 22a. Ty for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516111
> View attachment 5516112
> View attachment 5516113
> View attachment 5516120
> View attachment 5516121
> View attachment 5516122


Omg such an incredible collection!!!!!


----------



## jastar

glitzgal97 said:


> Omg such an incredible collection!!!!!


Ty


----------



## Yolandacc

my small Chanel collection


----------



## Prettyn

jastar said:


> Updated family post 22a. Ty for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516111
> View attachment 5516112
> View attachment 5516113
> View attachment 5516120
> View attachment 5516121
> View attachment 5516122


Gorgeous collection, WOW the green iridescent mini is stunning.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Yolandacc said:


> my small Chanel collection
> View attachment 5525266


You have a very beautiful collection! It’s a lovely selection of colors and leathers! Especially the rose WOC and the minis are so cute


----------



## Yolandacc

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> You have a very beautiful collection! It’s a lovely selection of colors and leathers! Especially the rose WOC and the minis are so cute


Thanks Dear


----------



## chanelincali28

When your Chanels match your home decor (: love my little neutral family.


----------



## geenebeene

Here's my updated Chanel family photo. 
Thanks for letting me share~ ♡


----------



## soccerzfan

geenebeene said:


> Here's my updated Chanel family photo.
> Thanks for letting me share~ ♡
> 
> View attachment 5579344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579349


Beautiful collection! You did an excellent job curating your very diverse collection.


----------



## CrazyCool01

geenebeene said:


> Here's my updated Chanel family photo.
> Thanks for letting me share~ ♡
> 
> View attachment 5579344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579349


Amazing collection


----------



## geenebeene

soccerzfan said:


> Beautiful collection! You did an excellent job curating your very diverse collection.


Thank you very much!  I've tried to stay away from repeating same styles but the minis...  I'm already contacting my SAs for the minis from 22B. LOL


----------



## geenebeene

CrazyCool01 said:


> Amazing collection


Thank you very much!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

geenebeene said:


> Here's my updated Chanel family photo.
> Thanks for letting me share~ ♡
> 
> View attachment 5579344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579349


You have a gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asya.khan

geenebeene said:


> Here's my updated Chanel family photo.
> Thanks for letting me share~ ♡
> 
> View attachment 5579344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579349


Love that Sea Through mini flap! For me it's the one that got away (in black). Enjoy it


----------



## geenebeene

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> You have a gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much!


----------



## geenebeene

asya.khan said:


> Love that Sea Through mini flap! For me it's the one that got away (in black). Enjoy it


Thank you very much! Although I don't carry her as much as before, I still love having her in my collection~


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Just some of my beiges…


----------



## goodcrush

Chanel4Eva said:


> Just some of my beiges…
> 
> View attachment 5580090


Beautiful!!! What season is your square? Love them all really!


----------



## PurseCloset

jastar said:


> Some updates 22s additions and a small affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388294
> View attachment 5388295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colours!!!! which series is that Pink and Grey from ? Is the pink 22S and grey 21a?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

goodcrush said:


> Beautiful!!! What season is your square? Love them all really!


It’s from 17b. It’s actually rectangular mini


----------



## mcmc

i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share 

(from left to right, top to bottom)
- 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
- 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
- 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw

- 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw

- 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
- 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
- 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw

- 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
- 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
- 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
- 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw

- 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
- 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
- 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
- 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw

- 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
- 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
- 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
- 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw

- 14A black patent woc, rhw
- 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
- 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw

- 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
- 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
- 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
- 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw

- 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
- 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
- 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
- 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw

- 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
- 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
- 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
- 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw

- 14P purple calf woc, shw
- 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
- 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
- 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw

- 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
- 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
- 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
- 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
- 15C red patent small boy, shw
- 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


----------



## mavalos

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


obsessed!!!!!! Beautiful collection!


----------



## asya.khan

mavalos said:


> obsessed!!!!!! Beautiful collection!





mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


Love your houndstooth tweed mini- it's one of my favourite bags!


----------



## famouslyme

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


Stunning collection! May I know if the reissue with charms bag is heavier than a smaller CF? Was wondering the weight difference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazyCool01

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


Amazing Collection ❤️


----------



## mcmc

mavalos said:


> obsessed!!!!!! Beautiful collection!


thank you!


----------



## mcmc

asya.khan said:


> Love your houndstooth tweed mini- it's one of my favourite bags!


i love it too; it looks so pretty and was my first tweed Chanel. but i find it a lil hard to pair with my wardrobe; i usually only wear it with white tops


----------



## mcmc

famouslyme said:


> Stunning collection! May I know if the reissue with charms bag is heavier than a smaller CF? Was wondering the weight difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


thank you! 

the lucky charms 225 is about the same weight as a 226, which is a lil heavier than a ml or a small classic. HTH


----------



## mcmc

CrazyCool01 said:


> Amazing Collection ❤️


thank you


----------



## soccerzfan

My updated collection in the small classic flaps since last posted. 





soccerzfan said:


> Just purchased the small red flap but wasn’t 100% happy with the color so I’ve decided to take out all the small classic flaps I have to see if I really need it. Here’s my small cf collection.
> 
> View attachment 5325164


----------



## lvchanellvr

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


Beyond wow!!!! You have an amazing collection and love all your black bags.


----------



## mcmc

lvchanellvr said:


> Beyond wow!!!! You have an amazing collection and love all your black bags.


thankssss 

when i first started my cc journey, i’d naturally rule out black as i thought it looked mature on me; back then i was more of a coloured person (fuchsia, red, purple, also had a yellow ml and a green boy which i’ve rehomed). would never have guessed that black with ghw is now my fav combo.


----------



## lvchanellvr

mcmc said:


> thankssss
> 
> when i first started my cc journey, i’d naturally rule out black as i thought it looked mature on me; back then i was more of a coloured person (fuchsia, red, purple, also had a yellow ml and a green boy which i’ve rehomed). would never have guessed that black with ghw is now my fav combo.


I think what we love in color may not translate well when carrying it in a bag. I actually love red, purple, blue and green but would I buy this in a bag and will I carry it? Because I said no to both, I knew that my collection would be predominately black. I am slowing adding color but it is more on the muted neutral spectrum of color. I think going into the colored bags (especially the deeply saturated color tones) takes a bit of a commitment or you have to have loved this color all your life and will not regret adding it to your collection. I agree, there is something classic about the black and gold combo. Love, love your entire bag collection!


----------



## lvchanellvr

soccerzfan said:


> My updated collection in the small classic flaps since last posted.
> 
> View attachment 5584718


Your small CF collection is to die for! Love all the colors especially the last 5 from right to left.


----------



## mcmc

lvchanellvr said:


> I think what we love in color may not translate well when carrying it in a bag. I actually love red, purple, blue and green but would I buy this in a bag and will I carry it? Because I said no to both, I knew that my collection would be predominately black. I am slowing adding color but it is more on the muted neutral spectrum of color. I think going into the colored bags (especially the deeply saturated color tones) takes a bit of a commitment or you have to have loved this color all your life and will not regret adding it to your collection. I agree, there is something classic about the black and gold combo. Love, love your entire bag collection!


you’ve literally just put my journey into words, lol. when i was younger, i’d wear more reds and fuchsias with jeans, so these coloured bags fitted well into my wardrobe. with fuchsia and purple being my fav colours, it was hard for me to not get them in these colours. (but the purple ones didnt get much usage)

now as i age, my styling preferences change; the coloured or metallic ones tend to just sit in closet. will i still use them? yes, but to a much lesser extent. will i buy more coloured bags? def no. the fuchsia mini is the only coloured one which i’d still get if i could turn back time. 

if you’re slowly branching out from black, will you consider greys and white? i think they’re great neutrals and go well with a lot of outfits


----------



## lvchanellvr

mcmc said:


> you’ve literally just put my journey into words, lol. when i was younger, i’d wear more reds and fuchsias with jeans, so these coloured bags fitted well into my wardrobe. with fuchsia and purple being my fav colours, it was hard for me to not get them in these colours. (but the purple ones didnt get much usage)
> 
> now as i age, my styling preferences change; the coloured or metallic ones tend to just sit in closet. will i still use them? yes, but to a much lesser extent. will i buy more coloured bags? def no. the fuchsia mini is the only coloured one which i’d still get if i could turn back time.
> 
> if you’re slowly branching out from black, will you consider greys and white? i think they’re great neutrals and go well with a lot of outfits


I agree, it is a journey buying Chanel as our tastes and style changes over time. I still stick to black bags due to living in a climate of rain and cool temperatures. If one lived in 365 days of sunshine, color bags are perfect and black bags would be a bit harsh in that climate.

At one point, white was on my wish list but I have since dropped that as I can't deal with the anxiety of carrying one. Lol. Grey is definitely on my wish list and I can easily see that integrated into my wardrobe. As for the other non-black Chanel I own, I do have pink and beige in my collection. They are great to carry in the Spring and Summer. 

Sigh, the knowledge I have today, I wish I had a # of years ago. It is definitely a journey and hopefully with little regrets.


----------



## CrazyCool01

soccerzfan said:


> My updated collection in the small classic flaps since last posted.
> 
> View attachment 5584718


omg the colors are stunning  and i see more cuties on the background !!


----------



## mcmc

lvchanellvr said:


> I agree, it is a journey buying Chanel as our tastes and style changes over time. I still stick to black bags due to living in a climate of rain and cool temperatures. If one lived in 365 days of sunshine, color bags are perfect and black bags would be a bit harsh in that climate.
> 
> At one point, white was on my wish list but I have since dropped that as I can't deal with the anxiety of carrying one. Lol. Grey is definitely on my wish list and I can easily see that integrated into my wardrobe. As for the other non-black Chanel I own, I do have pink and beige in my collection. They are great to carry in the Spring and Summer.
> 
> Sigh, the knowledge I have today, I wish I had a # of years ago. It is definitely a journey and hopefully with little regrets.


black, beige and pink (+ your future grey) sound like a nice variety, can go from day to night, summer to winter. yea, white can be a bit scary if you live in a rainy place; but the beige in your family would serve as the light alternative


----------



## Rainbowfish85

soccerzfan said:


> My updated collection in the small classic flaps since last posted.
> 
> View attachment 5584718




OMG what a stunning stunning stunning collection! The line up and choice of colours is incredible!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

soccerzfan said:


> My updated collection in the small classic flaps since last posted.
> 
> View attachment 5584718


 Ps. dying to see what's in those drawers in the background


----------



## Rainbowfish85

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw



Wowza!!!!!! Mega appreciation for the cataloging of bags by season codes! This is how I now label my boxes as colours mean nothing without the season code! haha


----------



## cutepnaikat

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


What a dreamy collection you have!


----------



## cutepnaikat

My updated collection


----------



## mcmc

cutepnaikat said:


> What a dreamy collection you have!


thank you 
we are twins on the black small classic


----------



## mcmc

kn85 said:


> Wowza!!!!!! Mega appreciation for the cataloging of bags by season codes! This is how I now label my boxes as colours mean nothing without the season code! haha


we share the same view on season codes, lol my local boutiques do not let us keep the tag, so there may be chance that my records may be off by a season or two. but i agree that it’s easier to tell the colour shade by code.


----------



## cnlbaggy22

chanelincali28 said:


> When your Chanels match your home decor (: love my little neutral family.
> 
> View attachment 5574061


Love all of these! What are the details of the gold?


----------



## chanelincali28

cnlbaggy22 said:


> Love all of these! What are the details of the gold?


The gold is from the 2019 pre-fall collection. Its technically called the Chanel mini chain handle flap bag


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

View attachment 5592643

I think my collection is complete ♥️ No more bags for me!


----------



## BloggerBag

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

SoMoHLaLa said:


> View attachment 5592643
> 
> I think my collection is complete ♥️ No more bags for me!
> 
> View attachment 5592644


Very beautiful collection!!


----------



## Calibb883

♥️♥️


----------



## aluvey

Hi happy to share my small Chanel collection here! I used to have more but I sold a number of them as I wasn’t using them, e.g. the Cerf Tote (didn’t fit my huge work laptop), previous woc model (button was getting loose), a vintage chevron flap.
1. My latest purchase here would the be the mini o case which i love! So happy to have completed my caviar shw SLG collection
2. I was on the hunt for a caviar flap for the longest time but ended up getting a preloved French Riviera instead as i didn’t like the stiffness and rigidity of the cf. I love my FR flap as its squishy! I use this more than my vintage cf.
3. I think the mini card case is the perfect SLG as I use mine as a wallet daily!
4. I love the vintage mini more as it’s slightly bigger and less boxy.
5. The new magnetic closure on the woc is just major love! Definitely a must have. 
6. I prefer shw than ghw! Except for the vintage ghw which is just lovely

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## lifewithcoco

Chanel4Eva said:


> Just some of my beiges…
> 
> View attachment 5580090


Is the mini rec from 21a?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My small Chanel family  I have a few more SLG/shoes but I couldn’t fit them in the collage so these are the main ones!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

lifewithcoco said:


> Is the mini rec from 21a?


No, 17b


----------



## ahswong

Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s from 17b. It’s actually rectangular mini
> View attachment 5580298


That mini rectangular flap is gorgeous


----------



## jastar

The 2022 additions


----------



## BloggerBag

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


Wow


----------



## lvchanellvr

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


Love all your pink bags!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


Wow! You have a stunning selection of beauties added in 2022.


----------



## Ah Am

Thank you for letting me share my Chanel babies since 2018


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


The purple!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Ah Am said:


> Thank you for letting me share my Chanel babies since 2018
> 
> View attachment 5628072


You have a wonderful collection!! All are very beautiful and timeless pieces Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dr3amimxage

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


Wow! What season are you pink flaps from?


----------



## GLX0

My mini Chanel collection.

Thanks for letting me share  x

View attachment 5629365


View attachment 5629366


----------



## gatorpooh

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow! You have a stunning selection of beauties added in 2022.


Sorry, commented on wrong post.


----------



## gatorpooh

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


LOVE all your classic flaps! That is pretty much all I buy these days.


----------



## PurseCloset

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions
> View attachment 5623480


Guess the youngest family member 2022 must be the beige Coco First. Love that colour n accordian shape bag. Betting this model may join the House's classics very soon


----------



## PurseCloset

mcmc said:


> View attachment 5583847
> 
> i'm truly blessed to have collected these babies over the past decade. thanks for letting me share
> 
> (from left to right, top to bottom)
> - 20A navy distressed calf mini reissue, aged ghw
> - 13C navy iridescent caviar medium classic, rhw
> - 14A bronze distressed calf 224 reissue, aged ghw
> 
> - 21S white caviar small classic, light ghw
> 
> - 14C gold metallic goat rectangular mini, black hw
> - 15B dark grey lamb medium classic, ghw
> - 14B grey lamb small chevron seasonal flap, light ghw
> 
> - 18B black lamb camellia medium o case, light ghw
> - 20A black goat 19 round clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 13C black & white calf east west seasonal flap, aged ghw
> - 22B black lamb gold-plated top handle mini, aged ghw
> 
> - 18K black distressed calf lucky charms clutch with chain, aged ghw
> - 17A black distressed calf lucky charms 225 reissue, aged ghw
> - 18B green caviar card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black calf perfect fit square vanity, aged ghw
> 
> - 21A black calf small perfect fit, aged ghw
> - 00V black caviar small classic, ghw
> - 16C navy caviar folded card holder, matt ghw
> - 21A black patent small crown box, aged ghw
> 
> - 14A black patent woc, rhw
> - 12A dark grey distressed calf 226 reissue, rhw
> - 20P black distressed calf small coco handle, black hw
> 
> - 17A black lamb passport holder, light ghw
> - 20A black distressed calf gabrielle backpack, mixed hw
> - 21C black lamb square mini, light ghw
> - 21K black lamb rectangular vanity, light ghw
> 
> - 20S black & white houndstooth tweed rectangular mini, light ghw
> - 14B dark grey metallic goat timeless clutch, rhw
> - 20A black patent medium o case, ghw
> - 19S black tweed mini vanity case, aged ghw
> 
> - 16C purple lamb medium classic, shw
> - 15S purple lamb large o case, shw
> - 16B pink caviar medium coco handle, rhw
> - 20A dark purple goat 19 flat card holder, aged ghw
> 
> - 14P purple calf woc, shw
> - 15C red caviar medium classic, shw
> - 17S purple iridescent lamb small o case, black hw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb rectangular mini, shw
> 
> - 14A fuchsia patent long wallet, rhw
> - 13B pink lamb rectangular mini, shw
> - 14S fuchsia patent flat card holder, shw
> - 14P red calf flat card holder, shw
> - 15C red patent small boy, shw
> - 14S fuchsia lamb small wallet, shw


Wowowow!!! That's such an amazing collection!!! .  You have majority of them before the hefty price hikes, Great foresight!!! Looks like there is tiny space left for the Trendy CC , Chanel 19 n perhaps , Coco First?


----------



## purseaddict2021

Can you tell I’m in love with mini bags  Thanks for letting me share
Not in the picture is a few cardholder and a small CF


----------



## lvbananas

purseaddict2021 said:


> Can you tell I’m in love with mini bags  Thanks for letting me share
> Not in the picture is a few cardholder and a small CF
> 
> View attachment 5631827


What season is your red WOC from? Such a gorgeous shade!


----------



## purseaddict2021

lvbananas said:


> What season is your red WOC from? Such a gorgeous shade!


It’s from 22P!  very true red shade


lvbananas said:


> What season is your red WOC from? Such a gorgeous shade!


----------



## gabbyss

jastar said:


> The 2022 additions


Is your top left beige flap from 22k?


----------



## einertia

SoMoHLaLa said:


> View attachment 5592643
> 
> I think my collection is complete ♥️ No more bags for me!
> 
> View attachment 5592644


Perfection. Your chevron Gabrielle is divine. The entire collection is.


----------



## purseaddict2021

My SLGs collection. Very hard to capture light pink ones but I swear they look light pink in person  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Latest addition(today) was the Coco top handle.


----------



## kairuna

purseaddict2021 said:


> My SLGs collection. Very hard to capture light pink ones but I swear they look light pink in person  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5641033


lovely collection! which seasons are your pinks from?


----------



## purseaddict2021

kairuna said:


> lovely collection! which seasons are your pinks from?


Sorry I just saw your question now. They are from 22P and 22S


----------



## cuyoloco

My 3 c19 Babys


----------



## jastar

Updated family


----------



## pepperpotts24

jastar said:


> Updated family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656788


Amazing collection!


----------



## glitzgal97

jastar said:


> Updated family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656788


Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## babygirl416

jastar said:


> Updated family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656788


amazing collection


----------



## chicnfab

My current collection which I’m very happy about.
sold half of my collection and trying to have one of each only and no duplicate except classic small flap which is my fave size.. 
thanks for letting me share! ❤️


----------



## lvbananas

My humble collection which I'm proud of. I only started purchasing luxury handbags since 2018.


----------



## Sylly

lvbananas said:


> My humble collection which I'm proud of. I only started purchasing luxury handbags since 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669171


A stunning and beautiful collection!


----------



## chicnfab

Sylly said:


> A stunning and beautiful collection!


Ooohhh thank you! ❤️


----------



## lvbananas

Sylly said:


> A stunning and beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## mliLV

My small, humble Chanel collection


----------



## ehy210

Thanks for letting me share. Just recently added beige clair


----------



## purseaddict2021

ehy210 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Just recently added beige clair
> View attachment 5674583


Your mini is so puffy and shiny. May I ask which season is it? Thanks!


----------



## luxsal

ehy210 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Just recently added beige clair
> View attachment 5674583


This is one of the best! A classic black for every occasion and a light colored bag for spring/summer wear at least in my opinion. Beautiful!


----------



## ehy210

purseaddict2021 said:


> Your mini is so puffy and shiny. May I ask which season is it? Thanks!


Hello! I don’t know the exact numbers but I purchased it 09/2021 from the boutique. Hope that helps!


----------



## axlm

ehy210 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Just recently added beige clair
> View attachment 5674583


 Beautiful collection!


----------



## ehy210

luxsal said:


> This is one of the best! A classic black for every occasion and a light colored bag for spring/summer wear at least in my opinion. Beautiful!





axlm said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you


----------



## niwk_bag21

My heart is full (for now)


----------



## lvbananas

niwk_bag21 said:


> View attachment 5676139
> 
> My heart is full (for now)


My heart too!  Love love love. Enjoy!


----------



## niwk_bag21

lvbananas said:


> My heart too!  Love love love. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## mamabear419

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Latest addition(today) was the Coco top handle.
> 
> View attachment 5641649


Beautiful collection! How do you like your Chanel 19 WOC. I’m thinking of getting one in beige.


----------

